# 

## kamilb1987b

Witam wszystkich. Niektórzy mnie już znają, ale ci co nie to na imię mam Kamil i mam 32lata. Domek będę budował dla swojej rodziny, czyli dla żony Karoliny(30l), córki Laury(11l) i syna Igora(4,5l). Oczywiście budować będę sam w miarę możliwości z pomocą rodziny (szczególnie w weekendy) oraz jak się ktoś znajdzie w okolicy do pomocy na co dzień. Działkę mamy taką . Jest to działka wydzielona z większej działki która jest teściowej i jej siostry. Trochę czasu zajęło dopięcie tych formalności, trochę nerwów, ale to już jest historia. Jak ktoś chce to może o tym poczytać w moim wątku o domu prawie pasywnym na tym forum. działka ma 12,5ara, ale przecina ją rów melioracyjny przez co nie można w pełni należycie wykorzystać działki. Działka była przekazana żonie jako darowizna po kosztach notarialnych, więc nie ma tez co wybrzydzać. Domek się zmieści, a resztę jakoś zagospodaruje. Problem był taki że na granicy działek stoi dom, stary dom który trzeba rozebrać. Praktycznie od wiosny działam z działką, czyli wycinka samosiejek, ogólne ogarnięcie działki bo nie była do niczego konkretnego wykorzystana, więc zaniedbana. Rozebrać też musiałem starą szopkę która była połamana. W środku było sianko i masa byle czego. Ogólnie kosztowało mnie bardzo wiele dni by to jakoś ogarnąć. Męczę się z tym tylko dlatego że było to darowane. W przeciwnym razie bym się za to nie brał. Dużo jest opowiadania co robiłem na tej działce, ale trochę też w swoim wątku o tym pisałem. cdn...

----------


## nass

Jeśli Twój nick jest powiązany z datą urodzin to wychodzi 33 lata - właśnie zaczęliśmy kolejną rundę wokół Słońca :wink: 
Powodzenia z budową i wszystkiego dobrego w tym nowym roku :Smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

33 skończe dopiero w lipcu więc mam 32lata.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wspomniany stary dom był taki  o wymiarach 13x8m więc dość spory. Aby go zacząć rozbierać to najpierw trzeba było oczywiście zgłosić to do urzędu. Na wiosnę to załatwiałem. Trzeba było napisać nawet co zrobię z elementami domku. W moim przypadku, drewno wykorzystam na wiaty itp, a gruz na podjazd. Reszta drewna która nie będzie się do niczego nadawać poszła już na opał. Na dzień dzisiejszy Stoi trochę ścian a reszta jest na podjeździe który dalej robię. Nie wiem czemu nie mogę dodać więcej zdjęć. Próbuję ale mi nie pozwala. Bez sensu bo raczej nigdy nie było problemu dodawać 5 zdjęć.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak  to jakoś ogarnę to dodam fotki z rozbiórki domku.
Co do samego projektu to jest on na podstawie projektu lipińskich dom pasywny 4 tyle że ja swoje wymiary domku dostosowałem do planowanej technologii czyli szkieletu drewnianego oraz to że muszę mieć dach spadzisty więc zrobię dwuspadowy. 
 i wizualizacje

----------


## kamilb1987b

a tak będzie z zewnątrz . Domek ma być piętrowy z pełnymi piętrami by się nie ograniczać skosami. Wiem że można skosy też fajnie zagospodarować, ale wolę pełne piętro. Żona woli domy z poddaszem, ale że ja to będę budować a nie ona to zrobię pod tym względem jak ja chcę. Potem zaczęła wymyślać że jej się mój projekt nie podoba, ale nie znalazłem sensownego domu z poddaszem który byłby tak praktyczny jak ten który ja chcę. Mój nie jest szczytem architektonicznym bo miał być prosty bez cudów. Są projekty które wyglądają ładniej z zewnątrz, ale w środku to już jak dla mnie dno. Ten projekt ma wszystko to co trzeba. Chodzi o nie malutki wiatrołap, bo jakieś klitki w której jak wejdzie szafa to już 4 osoby się nie zmieszczą. Małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze na reku czy inne tego typu urządzenia jest. Szkoda miejsca na "kotłownie" 10m2 w domu. Spiżarka też jest, mała ale wystarczająca. Przede wszystkim żona chciała aby kuchnia nie była otwarta na salon, bo jak gotuje to chce sobie zamknąć drzwi. Więc też masa projektów mi odpadła bo 90% albo więcej obecnie dostępnych ma kuchnię otwartą. niby taka moda, ale ja też uważam że tak jest lepiej. Mój projekt ma osobną kuchnię z możliwym wyjściem na taras więc jest ok. Kuchnia jest trochę duża, ale obecnie mamy malutką i wiem że to jest katorga gdy pare osób musi w niej coś robić, bo tu impreza, święta itp. Musi być komfortowa i to nie podlega dyskusji. Zmieści się w niej jakiś stolik by móc zjeść szybki śniadanko czy coś w tym stylu. Mam też kibelek na dole a pod schodami zmieści się prysznic który w przyszłości jak będzie luźna gotówka się zamontuje. Salon z jadalnią 4x6,9m też jest optymalny i nie przesadny. Taki w sam raz. Na parterze jest też dodatkowy pokój który będzie gościnny lub na jakąś siłownię. Na pietrze dwa pokoje dla dzieci po 12m2 są wystarczające. Sypialnia małżeńska taka która wszystko pomieści co ma zmieścić. Nie przesadzona z wielkością. Wchodzi się do niej przez mały jakby przedpokój gdzie na wprost zamiast garderoby będzie kącik na biurko dla żony do swoich biurowych spraw, a po lewej jest łazienka którą zrobię na samym końcu jak starczy gotówki. A jak nie to będzie jakiś składzik. Będzie jedna główna łazienka też nie duża ale nie zabraknie w niej tego co jest potrzebne. Dodatkowo będzie pomieszczenie na pralnie. Na końcu korytarza zrobi się wnękę na jakąś szafę, których nigdy za mało. Projekt wydaje się nie mały bo prawie 150m2, ale nie da się go tak pomniejszyć by pomieszczenia nie wyglądały jak małe klitki. Zarazem Wszystkie te pomieszczenia są potrzebne szczególnie na parterze. Przez to parter ma tai obrys gdzie piętro jest jakie jest. Oczywiście duże okna są od południa a wejście do domu od północy. Do boku domu dostawiony będzie garaż bo niby w bryle domu są na niego niższe podatki, a przy okazji ciężko z miejscem by stał luzem. Więcej napisze innym razem.

----------


## key1

> Żona woli domy z poddaszem, ale że ja to będę budować a nie ona to zrobię pod tym względem jak ja chcę. Potem zaczęła wymyślać że jej się mój projekt nie podoba, ale nie znalazłem sensownego domu z poddaszem który byłby tak praktyczny jak ten który ja chcę..


Budujesz na jej ziemi, w jej miejscu, na oczach jej rodziny.

Radziłbym słuchać żony; dom, który proponujesz, ma dość dużą i ciężką bryłę i nie wszystkim się musi podobać.

----------


## ACCel

Ta bryła jest kłopotliwa, wiem bo mam w wersji mikro.
Jeżeli chcesz z pełnym piętrem to zrób kopertowy w takim stylu:


Ten daszek nad garażem dodatkowo przełamuje ładnie bryłę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Też chciałem dach kopertowy ale planuję PV więc do tego lepszy jest dach dwuspadowy. Na ten który zaprezentowałem zmieści się 30 sztuk paneli, co da moc 8kW. 
Ja chce zbudować domek o prostej konstrukcji i prostej bryle by była możliwie jak najtańsza w budowie, oraz prosta w wykonaniu. Ja to będę budować więc musi być tak proste by nawet ktoś niekumaty to mógł pojąc i wykonać. Przy okazji chcę aby domek był możliwie jak najbardziej energooszczędny, niemal pasywny.

----------


## ACCel

Nie wróżę temu pomysłowi przyszłości skoro twojej żonie się nie podoba.
Może na początek znajdź wizualizację czegoś co spełnia twoje wymagania, co żona zaakceptuje. Są dachy kopertowe z długim szczytem jak masz bardziej prostokątny dom.

Moc 8kW można uzyskać z około 20 paneli 400W 1x2m czyli 40m2. To chyba niewiele.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Postaw panele PV na ziemi i budujesz co chcesz.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie wróżę temu pomysłowi przyszłości skoro twojej żonie się nie podoba.
> Może na początek znajdź wizualizację czegoś co spełnia twoje wymagania, co żona zaakceptuje. Są dachy kopertowe z długim szczytem jak masz bardziej prostokątny dom.
> 
> Moc 8kW można uzyskać z około 20 paneli 400W 1x2m czyli 40m2. To chyba niewiele.


Ja się kieruję przy projekcie prostotą oraz możliwie najwyższa energooszczędnością projektu. Żona przede wszystkim chciała mieć kuchnię osobną, przez co wiele projektów mi odpadło. jak już ten projekt miałem w fazie projektowania przez architekta to mi wymyśliła że jej się nie podoba, mimo że nie raz jej go pokazywałem. Wymyśliła że jej podobają się domki z poddaszem użytkowym oraz w stylu dworkowym. Znalazłem taki projekt co z zewnątrz mi się też podobał, ale w środku był moim zdaniem mniej funkcjonalny. Tylko ładnie z zewnątrz wygląda. To jest ten projekt https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...orkowy-KRD2158. przy okazji nie bardzo by mi pasował w technologii szkieletu drewnianego bo to sprawdzałem. Wiem że każdy projekt można adaptować na dom szkieletowy, ale tego jakoś w tym nie widzę, a ja to muszę czuć by robić. Przy tym tego nie czuję. Tu bym wybrał murowanie z BK ale też analizując bardziej to skomplikowane by to było przy stropie. Przy okazji mi poddasze nie odpowiada bo nie można się otworzyć oknami na południe by pasywnie dogrzewało. Taki jest już ten projekt. Pewnie nie jednemu się będzie podobał i będzie uważał że jest lepszy, ale dla mnie jest gorszy pod każdym względem poza wyglądem zewnętrznym. Ja chce w domu mieszkać w środku, a nie oglądać go z zewnątrz i musi być funkcjonalny. Metraż po podłodze mają podobny, więc temu go odrzuciłem. Co prawda sypialnie są większe ale przez skosy to i tak sensownie się tego nie wykorzysta. Układ pomieszczeń odpowiada mi w domku piętrowym gdzie strefa dzienna i sypialnie są od południa. Oczywiście będzie zadaszenie by się chronić przed nadmiarem słońca. Być może będą też rolety, ale to zależy od funduszy. Jak będą to na okna południowe i wschodnie na parterze, na małe na pewno nie będę dawał. Żonie też odpowiada układ wewnętrzny tylko z zewnątrz się jej nie podoba. Może coś uda się wymyślić by mimo takiej bryły jakoś się do tego przekona.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Postaw panele PV na ziemi i budujesz co chcesz.


I mam marnować miejsce na działce? Jeszcze tym bardziej że by tylko przeszkadzały. Nie mam na działce na to miejsca i tej opcji nawet nigdy nie brałem pod uwagę. Panele albo na dachu albo wcale, a że je chce to wybór jest oczywisty. W budowie najwygodniej dla mnie jest dach czterospadowy bo nie uśmiecha mi się robić szczyty na dziesięciu metrach, ale nic nie poradzę. Trochę wysoko jakbym spadł, ale będzie trzeba się dobrze zabezpieczyć w razie czego.

----------


## aldente

Zerknij na projekt Gładyszów 36 dws (lub Gładyszów 36 gg dws jak chcesz 2 stanowiska garażowe). Projekt jest o tyle fajny, że nad garażem można mieć stryszek i pralnię. Ja prawdopodobnie będę go budował (wersję gg dws) i mam wrażenie, że masz podobne potrzeby.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Postaw je przy płocie.
> Nie ma zakazu ich stawiania przy granicy działki.
> 20 paneli postawione przy 20 metrowym płocie nie zajmie dużo miejsca a w zimie nie będziesz się zastanawiał czy wyciągać drabinę i ściągać śnieg z paneli na dachu, czy czekać na rękę boską żeby ten śnieg zgarnęła.


Nie mam miejsca na panele na działce. Tu mam przykładowe zagospodarowanie działki jakie zrobiłem  to co widać co przecina mi działkę to rów melioracyjny przez który samo zagospodarowanie działki jest problematyczne. Na pewno mniej więcej w tym miejscu co widać będzie stał basen. Reszta to się zobaczy, ale też mam taką wysoką olchę którą będzie ciężko ściąć, gdyż obok niej idą kable z prądem, a drzewo jest jeszcze pochylone nad nimi. Pewnie jakiś ciężki sprzęt sobie z tym poradzi ale raczej nikt po jedno drzewo mi nie przyjedzie. Drzewo na dzień dzisiejszy mi nie przeszkadza, ale jak postawię dom to już będzie ciężko się go pozbyć jak będzie taka potrzeba. Najlepiej to zrobić przed postawieniem domu. Dobrze byłoby je ściąć tak by pień wykorzystać na jakiś domek na drzewie dla dzieciaków.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Co do ogrzewania słońcem przez duże okna od południa to się zastanów.
> W naszym klimacie w zimie słońca jest niewiele a wtedy miałbyś mieć te zyski.
> W lecie będziesz się przed słońcem bronił bo będzie Ci dom przegrzewać.


Ale okres grzewczy jest od października do kwietnia lub czasem dłużej. A okna nie robię jakieś giganty tylko balkonowe 180x230 więc nie będą za mocno dogrzewać. Wiem że będzie to problem temu będzie balkonik który przesunie mi wpadanie słońca bezpośrednio do domu tak by nie wpadało w okresie letnim. To plus rolety powinno pomóc, plus pewnie jakaś klima w salonie, lub kanałówka jak uda się zrobić w sensownych pieniądzach. Jeszcze do przemyślenia...

----------


## gawel

Projekt fajny, nie rób balkonu w tej technologi to źródło problemów z wilgocią ja muszę zlikwidować balkony bo i tak mając taras się z nich nie korzysta. Okna możesz duże zostawić z barierkami. zmniejszysz też koszty. MOżesz zrobić tzw żygowniki czyli porfenetry

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zerknij na projekt Gładyszów 36 dws (lub Gładyszów 36 gg dws jak chcesz 2 stanowiska garażowe). Projekt jest o tyle fajny, że nad garażem można mieć stryszek i pralnię. Ja prawdopodobnie będę go budował (wersję gg dws) i mam wrażenie, że masz podobne potrzeby.


Mam wjazd od północy więc chce oknami otworzyć się na południe i dachem jedną połacią tez na PV więc projekty tego typu z góry odpadają. Praktycznie tylko ten jeden mi pasuje co by spełniał większość założeń. Prostszego o takich możliwościach na energooszczędność nie ma i by nie był przesadnie za duży. Przykładowo okna na ten domek z ciepłym montażem to koszt 22k a wydawało mi się że będzie znacznie więcej. A to cena za okna od lokalnego handlarza i jeszcze się nie targowałem a pewnie do 20k się uda zejść. Wiem że niektórzy za okna dają dwa razy mniej, ale nie w domach energooszczędnych, a niektórzy trzy razy więcej przy większych przeszkleniach. Ja okna robię w naturalnym rozstawie słupków ściennych. Przykładowo taka byłaby ściana najdłuższa bez okien  a ja tak zrobię otwory na okna  jednym słowem wywalam dwa słupki, daję nadproże i już mam otwór na okno tarasowe/balkonowe. Nie bawię się w robienie okna w dowolnym miejscu tylko dostosowuję się do tego co mi daje konstrukcja. A taka ściana północna  te małe okna będą między słupkami temu będą takie a nie inne by było prosto. Temu też są w takim a nie innym miejscu bo tak wypadają słupki ścienne w rozstawie co 62,6cm. Jak widać słupki ścienne i belki stropowe idą w jednej linii by budować zgodnie z tą zasadą http://budujzdrewna.pl/technologia/k...tu-drewnianego.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Projekt fajny, nie rób balkonu w tej technologi to źródło problemów z wilgocią ja muszę zlikwidować balkony bo i tak mając taras się z nich nie korzysta. Okna możesz duże zostawić z barierkami. zmniejszysz też koszty. MOżesz zrobić tzw żygowniki czyli porfenetry


Tu ma od architekta elewację południowa elewacja ogrodowa.pdf

----------


## ACCel

> Ja się kieruję przy projekcie prostotą oraz możliwie najwyższa energooszczędnością projektu. Żona przede wszystkim chciała mieć kuchnię osobną, przez co wiele projektów mi odpadło. jak już ten projekt miałem w fazie projektowania przez architekta to mi wymyśliła że jej się nie podoba, mimo że nie raz jej go pokazywałem. Wymyśliła że jej podobają się domki z poddaszem użytkowym oraz w stylu dworkowym. Znalazłem taki projekt co z zewnątrz mi się też podobał, ale w środku był moim zdaniem mniej funkcjonalny. Tylko ładnie z zewnątrz wygląda. To jest ten projekt https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...orkowy-KRD2158. przy okazji nie bardzo by mi pasował w technologii szkieletu drewnianego bo to sprawdzałem. Wiem że każdy projekt można adaptować na dom szkieletowy, ale tego jakoś w tym nie widzę, a ja to muszę czuć by robić. Przy tym tego nie czuję. Tu bym wybrał murowanie z BK ale też analizując bardziej to skomplikowane by to było przy stropie. Przy okazji mi poddasze nie odpowiada bo nie można się otworzyć oknami na południe by pasywnie dogrzewało. Taki jest już ten projekt. Pewnie nie jednemu się będzie podobał i będzie uważał że jest lepszy, ale dla mnie jest gorszy pod każdym względem poza wyglądem zewnętrznym. Ja chce w domu mieszkać w środku, a nie oglądać go z zewnątrz i musi być funkcjonalny. Metraż po podłodze mają podobny, więc temu go odrzuciłem. Co prawda sypialnie są większe ale przez skosy to i tak sensownie się tego nie wykorzysta. Układ pomieszczeń odpowiada mi w domku piętrowym gdzie strefa dzienna i sypialnie są od południa. Oczywiście będzie zadaszenie by się chronić przed nadmiarem słońca. Być może będą też rolety, ale to zależy od funduszy. Jak będą to na okna południowe i wschodnie na parterze, na małe na pewno nie będę dawał. Żonie też odpowiada układ wewnętrzny tylko z zewnątrz się jej nie podoba. Może coś uda się wymyślić by mimo takiej bryły jakoś się do tego przekona.


Odrzuciłeś projekt bo układ pomieszczeń był zły? Przecież to się łatwo zmienia nawet ściany nośne się daje zastąpić słupami.
Jak robisz szkielet to w tym pokazanym byś zastąpił środkowa ścianę fundamentową dwoma słupami.

Jak taki dom ci nie pasował do szkieletu? Przecież w szkielecie można zrobić każdy dom to tylko kwestia rozpiętości konstrukcji. A jak rozpiętość jest za duża to się robi słupy albo engineered beams.

Zresztą spójrz na większość konstrukcji amerykańskich - one wyglądają jak twój dom, w identycznej bryle wewnętrznej, są piętrowe, często z dachem dwuspadowym, tylko mają albo werandy albo taki ładniejszy układ dachu.

Bazujesz na projekcie gotowym? A jaki to ma sens jak robisz szkielet, przecież i tak musisz przeprojektować konstrukcje, podejrzewam że dałoby się w tej samej cenie zrobić projekt indywidualny.

----------


## ACCel

Jakbyś zrobił dach z okapem, to problem ze słońcem będziesz miał z głowy, a tak to będziesz miał przegrzane bardzo mocno piętro.

Patrząc na południową elewacje, znowu pasuje styl amerykański z werandami. Balkony to bezsens, jak masz taki ogród. Co najwyżej bym tam zostawił okna tarasowe z barierką.

A z przodu zrób ganek jak w stylu dworkowym. Będziesz miał dom w stylu kolonialnym.

Sam projektujesz szkielet? Robisz to zdecydowanie źle. Jak masz ścianę nośną i okna szersze od szkieletu to musisz dać co najmniej podwójny słupek z obu stron okna, belka nad oknem musi być dobrana poprawnie z tabeli. Przy dużej ilości okien od podłogi do sufitu ważna jest też sztywność konstrukcji po skosie.

Zresztą w Polsce i tak musisz mieć projekt konstrukcji od osoby z uprawnieniami.

Edit:
Zauważyłem też że ten twój dom ma powierzchnię podłogi 2x50m2 przecież to malutki domek, a ty bawisz się z piętrem? Wiecie będziesz miał problemów z wysokością niż to warte. Ja się strasznie męczyłem z pracą przy antresoli i na dachu.
Przy takiej wielkości piętro  - antresola jest warta rozważenia tylko w domku na zgłoszenie.

Zobacz sobie domza150tys. Przy szkielecie zrób tylko lekka płytę albo fundamenty wiecone pod ścianami szczytowymi i posadzkę na gruncie (styropianie). Dach ma pełną rozpiętość bo jest z wiązarów, dowolna możliwość adaptacji przestrzeni.
Lub wręcz zrób go murowanego.

----------


## gawel

> Tu ma od architekta elewację południowa Załącznik 439213


Nie rób barierek na parterze bo zamkniesz sobie otwartą przestrzeń na ogród a barierka  będzie wyglądała od strony salonu jak kojec dla trzody chlewnej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To drzewo na rysunku to ta olcha o której piszesz?
> Nie wiem czy gmina Ci pozwoli je wyciąć tak zupełnie bez kosztowo.
> Moim zdaniem ten płot za rowem melioracyjnym to idealne miejsce na rząd paneli PV (przy płocie skierowane na południe).No chyba że za płotem jest las albo dom sąsiada.


Chyba to jest olcha ale ekspertem nie jestem w tym temacie. Olcha albo lipa. 
Za rowem posieje jakieś drzewka czy coś w tym stylu. Na pewno paneli na działce nie będę stawiał.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Z doświadczenia wiem że nawet małe okno dachowe potrafi poddasze zagrzać do czerwoności. W lecie miałem 34 C na poddaszu od małego okna które nawet nie było prosto na południe. Musiałem założyć zewnętrzną żaluzję.
> Tak duże okna, zwłaszcza te na piętrze, zagrzeją Ci sypialnie tak że nie będziesz mógł w lecie spać.
> Przy swoim domu mam oranżerię i w zimie słońce powinno ją zagrzewać ale nasze zimy są bardzo skąpe w promienie słoneczne i tego efektu nie zauważam.
> Za to w lecie, jak raz zapomniałem otworzyć w niej okna, nagrzała się do 70 stopni i płytki gresowe na podłodze "wstały".
> Piszesz że dom ma być prawie pasywny ale wydaje mi się że z tą bryłą i tym długim balkonem to będzie on raczej prawie energooszczędny.


Okna od południa będą miały zadaszenie. Parterowe okna zadaszy balkon a te z piętra przedłużony dach. Wiem jak trzeba projektować dom pasywny i wiem że jego główną bolączką jest przegrzewanie się i że okna muszę mieć osłonę od bezpośredniego słońca. 
Mój projekt jest idealny na dom pasywny, spełnia wszystko to co musi taki projekt zawierać. Nie ma się do czego doczepić i lepszego nie znajdziesz by zarazem nie kosztował majątku, oraz by był funkcjonalny i nieprzesadny. Analizowałem wiele projektów i ten jest najlepszy pod każdym względem poza wyglądem zewnętrznym. Ale jak się popatrzy na wiele projektów to aby z zewnątrz wyglądały zjawiskowo to też trzeba zainwestować sporo kasy by tak było. Choćby ten pokazywany domek z dachem kopertowym który wygląda fajnie ale cenowo będzie znacznie droższy. Najbardziej bym wolał aby dach był płaski ale u mnie mogą być dachy tylko spadziste. Tego nie przeskoczę choćby nie wiem co. A jak chcę panele na dachu to dach dwuspadowy jest najlepszy i nie chce być inaczej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Odrzuciłeś projekt bo układ pomieszczeń był zły? Przecież to się łatwo zmienia nawet ściany nośne się daje zastąpić słupami.
> Jak robisz szkielet to w tym pokazanym byś zastąpił środkowa ścianę fundamentową dwoma słupami.


tak, odrzuciłem bo układ pomieszczeń był zły i nie dałoby się to tak zmienić by było lepiej. jakby to był dom z pełnym piętrem to by było inaczej ale przy poddaszu już tak nie jest. 




> Jak taki dom ci nie pasował do szkieletu? Przecież w szkielecie można zrobić każdy dom to tylko kwestia rozpiętości konstrukcji. A jak rozpiętość jest za duża to się robi słupy albo engineered beams.


normalnie nie pasował. Ja tez chce budować by nie marnować materiału i by to było proste do zrobienia. Dla mnie jest proste gdy słupki ścienne są co 62,6cm i pasuje pod wielokrotność osb. Tu mi to nie pasowało. Najbardziej mi nie pasują skosy, wiem że da się tak pokombinować by nie przeszkadzały, ale ja tak nie chcę.




> Zresztą spójrz na większość konstrukcji amerykańskich - one wyglądają jak twój dom, w identycznej bryle wewnętrznej, są piętrowe, często z dachem dwuspadowym, tylko mają albo werandy albo taki ładniejszy układ dachu.


Ja chcę domek prosty bez udziwnień by się łatwo budowało. Nigdy nie budowałem domu więc w grę wchodzą tylko proste formy z którymi wiem ze mogę sobie poradzić. Dla mnie to jest proste  czyli skręcić skrzynkę i wypełnić słupkami by potem taką ścianę postawić i następna. Przy oknach południowych wywalam dwa słupki , przykręcam pierwsze nadproże  a potem drugie   i zaś stawiam ścianę i skręcam. To jest dla mnie proste i tak chce budować.




> Bazujesz na projekcie gotowym? A jaki to ma sens jak robisz szkielet, przecież i tak musisz przeprojektować konstrukcje, podejrzewam że dałoby się w tej samej cenie zrobić projekt indywidualny.


bazuję na domu pasywnym lipińskich https://lipinscy.pl/projekt/espoo-pasywny-4 tylko dostosowałem jego wymiary do mojego szkieletu by się łatwo budowało.Robię na jego podstawie indywidualny bo jeszcze dach spadzisty muszę zrobić. Nie opłaca się robić tego w ramach adaptacji.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jakbyś zrobił dach z okapem, to problem ze słońcem będziesz miał z głowy, a tak to będziesz miał przegrzane bardzo mocno piętro.
> 
> Patrząc na południową elewacje, znowu pasuje styl amerykański z werandami. Balkony to bezsens, jak masz taki ogród. Co najwyżej bym tam zostawił okna tarasowe z barierką.
> 
> A z przodu zrób ganek jak w stylu dworkowym. Będziesz miał dom w stylu kolonialnym.
> 
> Sam projektujesz szkielet? Robisz to zdecydowanie źle. Jak masz ścianę nośną i okna szersze od szkieletu to musisz dać co najmniej podwójny słupek z obu stron okna, belka nad oknem musi być dobrana poprawnie z tabeli. Przy dużej ilości okien od podłogi do sufitu ważna jest też sztywność konstrukcji po skosie.
> 
> Zresztą w Polsce i tak musisz mieć projekt konstrukcji od osoby z uprawnieniami.
> ...


Zgodnie z tym co pisze pan Wojciech Nitka to jak słupki ścienne robi się w jednej linii razem z belkami stropowymi to nie trzeba dawać podwójnych słupków, a on jest chyba w tym temacie fachowcem. Belka nadproża u mnie będzie o wys.24cm. Słupki ścian zewnętrznych będą o przekroju 4x20cm co 62,6cm obite z zewnątrz płytą mfp i od wewnątrz też. Tak więc będzie to bardzo stabilna konstrukcja która przy mocnych wiatrach ani nie drgnie. Od środka na to pójdzie ruszt pod instalacje i podwójne płytowanie gk a tam gdzie będą musiały wisieć szafki to osb+gk.
Źle popatrzyłeś bo na kondygnację nie licząc garażu wychodzi 72m2 powierzchni. Też chciałem płytę, ale część ściany domu będzie wspólna z garażem przez co będę robił (nie)tradycyjny fundament. W wolnej chwili dokładniej opisze jak to planuje zrobić aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości. Na razie mało mam na to czasu bo też działam na polu a potem mi się nie chce pisać. Jak mam chwilę na kompie to też analizuję i poprawiam projekt od architekta. Wydawałoby się że architekt powinien wszystko dobrze projektować a nie raz takie głupoty mi popisał że głowa boli. Mimo że strasznie się z tym obija to jeszcze wszystko musi poprawiać, bo tu nie uwzględni tego, tam pomierzy jakoś dziwnie, fundament robi obok ściany nośnej by była w powietrzu. Normalnie cuda nie z tej ziemi. Dam mu do poprawy to po tygodniu łaskawie się odezwie że już zmienił po moich wcześniejszych telefonach ileż to można robić. Wbombiłem się na takiego i teraz muszę cierpieć. Liczyłem że w dwa miesiące się uporam z projektem tym bardziej że miałem wszystkie wymiary a on miał tylko to przerysować fachowo i dać do konstruktora na to co trzeba. Wyszło na to że ma tyle nabranych zleceń że co chwilę mu coś wypada a moje odkłada na później. Jakbym wiedział że tak będzie to bym poszedł do kogoś innego. Może mam za duże wymagania, ale jak mówię na pierwszym spotkaniu w sierpniu że jeszcze w tym roku chce zacząć z fundamentem tzn że w listopadzie musi być już PnB z urzędu bo inaczej się nie wyrobi. Mówi że się zrobi a potem wychodzi tak że jest styczeń a ja muszę do niego jechać w poniedziałek bo mam uwagi do niby ostatecznych rozwiązań które mi przesłał. I jak tu nie być nerwowym...

----------


## gawel

> Zgodnie z tym co pisze pan Wojciech Nitka to jak słupki ścienne robi się w jednej linii razem z belkami stropowymi to nie trzeba dawać podwójnych słupków, a on jest chyba w tym temacie fachowcem. Belka nadproża u mnie będzie o wys.24cm. Słupki ścian zewnętrznych będą o przekroju 4x20cm co 62,6cm obite z zewnątrz płytą mfp i od wewnątrz też. Tak więc będzie to bardzo stabilna konstrukcja która przy mocnych wiatrach ani nie drgnie. Od środka na to pójdzie ruszt pod instalacje i podwójne płytowanie gk a tam gdzie będą musiały wisieć szafki to osb+gk.
> Źle popatrzyłeś bo na kondygnację nie licząc garażu wychodzi 72m2 powierzchni. Też chciałem płytę, ale część ściany domu będzie wspólna z garażem przez co będę robił (nie)tradycyjny fundament. W wolnej chwili dokładniej opisze jak to planuje zrobić aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości. Na razie mało mam na to czasu bo też działam na polu a potem mi się nie chce pisać. Jak mam chwilę na kompie to też analizuję i poprawiam projekt od architekta. Wydawałoby się że architekt powinien wszystko dobrze projektować a nie raz takie głupoty mi popisał że głowa boli. Mimo że strasznie się z tym obija to jeszcze wszystko musi poprawiać, bo tu nie uwzględni tego, tam pomierzy jakoś dziwnie, fundament robi obok ściany nośnej by była w powietrzu. Normalnie cuda nie z tej ziemi. Dam mu do poprawy to po tygodniu łaskawie się odezwie że już zmienił po moich wcześniejszych telefonach ileż to można robić. Wbombiłem się na takiego i teraz muszę cierpieć. Liczyłem że w dwa miesiące się uporam z projektem tym bardziej że miałem wszystkie wymiary a on miał tylko to przerysować fachowo i dać do konstruktora na to co trzeba. Wyszło na to że ma tyle nabranych zleceń że co chwilę mu coś wypada a moje odkłada na później. Jakbym wiedział że tak będzie to bym poszedł do kogoś innego. Może mam za duże wymagania, ale jak mówię na pierwszym spotkaniu w sierpniu że jeszcze w tym roku chce zacząć z fundamentem tzn że w listopadzie musi być już PnB z urzędu bo inaczej się nie wyrobi. Mówi że się zrobi a potem wychodzi tak że jest styczeń a ja muszę do niego jechać w poniedziałek bo mam uwagi do niby ostatecznych rozwiązań które mi przesłał. I jak tu nie być nerwowym...


Nie wiem czy jest sens stosowania płyt stężających obustronnie. U mnie zastosowano zamiast połączeń szkieletu gwożdziami duże wkręty i to naprawdę wzmacnia konstrukcję. Co do Pana Wojtka to expert i guru o szkieletu też korzystałem z porad swojego czasu. Zamiast dodatkowych płyt zastanowiłbym się nad klasowym drewnie konstrukcyjnym certyfikowanym. Ja mam o ile pamiętam drewno suszone komorowe 4 stronnie strugane klasy c 35 o ile pamiętam. Jest to sosna ale z Ukrainy bo w Polsce nie ma takich dużych drzew. 

Widziałem z czego buduje jedna firma n t po sasiedzku to zaniemówiłem zwykłą tarcica mokra z włoskami drewna zlana chemią masakra.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie rób barierek na parterze bo zamkniesz sobie otwartą przestrzeń na ogród a barierka  będzie wyglądała od strony salonu jak kojec dla trzody chlewnej.


Nie będę robił barierki na parterze, architekt tylko tak to sobie narysował. Taras będę miał więc logiczne że nie może być tu barierki.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie wiem czy jest sens stosowania płyt stężających obustronnie. U mnie zastosowano zamiast połączeń szkieletu gwożdziami duże wkręty i to naprawdę wzmacnia konstrukcję. Co do Pana Wojtka to expert i guru o szkieletu też korzystałem z porad swojego czasu. Zamiast dodatkowych płyt zastanowiłbym się nad klasowym drewnie konstrukcyjnym certyfikowanym. Ja mam o ile pamiętam drewno suszone komorowe 4 stronnie strugane klasy c 35 o ile pamiętam. Jest to sosna ale z Ukrainy bo w Polsce nie ma takich dużych drzew. 
> 
> Widziałem z czego buduje jedna firma n t po sasiedzku to zaniemówiłem zwykłą tarcica mokra z włoskami drewna zlana chemią masakra.


Ja będę budował z drewna kvh 4x20cm lub c24 4,5x19,5cm. Wszystko będzie praktycznie na wkręty na TORX prócz wkrętów na poszycie domu, bo tu zastosuję standardowe te żółte. U mnie lubi mocno wiać więc innej opcji nie biorę pod uwagę niż płyta mfp z zewnątrz i wewnątrz konstrukcji. Tym bardziej że to będzie koszt może 3-4k za płyty plus wkręty i trochę roboty. Konstrukcja musi być stabilna i na tym nie zamierzam oszczędzać. Prowadziłeś gdzieś swój dziennik?

----------


## gawel

> Ja będę budował z drewna kvh 4x20cm lub c24 4,5x19,5cm. Wszystko będzie praktycznie na wkręty na TORX prócz wkrętów na poszycie domu, bo tu zastosuję standardowe te żółte. U mnie lubi mocno wiać więc innej opcji nie biorę pod uwagę niż płyta mfp z zewnątrz i wewnątrz konstrukcji. Tym bardziej że to będzie koszt może 3-4k za płyty plus wkręty i trochę roboty. Konstrukcja musi być stabilna i na tym nie zamierzam oszczędzać. Prowadziłeś gdzieś swój dziennik?



Niestety nie mam dziennika bo ja budowałem dom 16 lat temu i nie miałem wtedy nawet własnego komputera anie internetu ani czasu bo pracowałem na etacie i budowałem dom od gołej łąki w 7 miesięcy na gotowo z ogrodzeniem i kompletnym wykończeniem. mam zdjęcia na empyfoto ale nie wiem jak teraz się udostępnia album bo bym Ci podesłał link.

Ja mam płytę OSB3 na całości łącznie z dachem jest wodoodporna i odporna na sręcenia . A mfp dlaczego wybrałeś ? Obawiam się że ona spuchnie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Niestety nie mam dziennika bo ja budowałem dom 16 lat temu i nie miałem wtedy nawet własnego komputera anie internetu ani czasu bo pracowałem na etacie i budowałem dom od gołej łąki w 7 miesięcy na gotowo z ogrodzeniem i kompletnym wykończeniem. mam zdjęcia na empyfoto ale nie wiem jak teraz się udostępnia album bo bym Ci podesłał link.
> 
> Ja mam płytę OSB3 na całości łącznie z dachem jest wodoodporna i odporna na sręcenia . A mfp dlaczego wybrałeś ? Obawiam się że ona spuchnie.


Bo ponoć właśnie mfp jest bardziej odporne na wilgoć. Ale jak tak teraz się nad tym zastanawiam to osb jest jakby woskowana a mfp nie. Więc raczej osb jest lepsze na wilgoć. Jak to nie problem to wyślij mi fotki na maila. Prv posłałem.
Długo już mieszkasz w domku. Jak oceniasz dom szkieletowy? Co byś zrobił lepiej? Jak zaizolowany masz dom?

----------


## gawel

> Bo ponoć właśnie mfp jest bardziej odporne na wilgoć. Ale jak tak teraz się nad tym zastanawiam to osb jest jakby woskowana a mfp nie. Więc raczej osb jest lepsze na wilgoć. Jak to nie problem to wyślij mi fotki na maila. Prv posłałem.
> Długo już mieszkasz w domku. Jak oceniasz dom szkieletowy? Co byś zrobił lepiej? Jak zaizolowany masz dom?


Ja mieszkam od 16 lat i jestem bardzo zadowolony.
Co bym zmienił budując jeszcze raz?

 :yes:  zrobił parterówkę, nogi mi już dupę wyszły.
 :no:  nie robiłbym balkonów bo są małe niewygodne  i dodatkowo górny ciężko jest uszczelnić dlatego je skasuję i zrobię taras
 :no:  nie robiłbym kominka syf w domu i dodatkowo i tak niedługo będzie zakaz , no cóż taka była moda 
 ; nie robiłbym gresu na schodach do domu bo odpada pęka i jest ślisko, wymienię na płyty z kamienia
nie wstawiałbym dzwi skrzydłowych balkonowych tylko przesuwane i to zmienie

Co mogę doradzić na pewno posadów dom wysoko bo stan zero poziomu może być podwyższony np po budowie drogi i domu już potem nie podniesiesz.

----------


## ACCel

40x200 KVH lubisz marnować kasę i materiał. 45x195 kolejne marnotrawstwo. 45x145 w rozstawie 60/62.5 wystarczy, i jednocześnie mostek termiczny będzie krótszy. Pisałeś coś on marnowaniu materiału?

Pan Nitka jest ekspertem od technologii szkieletowych lat 80. Od tamtego czasu wiele się zadziało.

Jak masz 4 słupki, wstawisz okno, to nagle jakim cudem 2 słupki przejmą takie obciążenie, przeniesione przez belkę. Pojedynczy słupek można dać tylko przy ścianie nienośnej. Twoje z oknami są nośne. Wielkość belki też bierzesz z kosmosu?

Słupki pojedyncze w linii pozwalają na wyeliminowanie podwójnego oczepu. Tylko tyle.

Będziesz to skręcał? Kolejne marnotrawstwo. Ręka od wkrętarki boli podobnie jak od młotka. Lepiej robić gwozdziarką. Śruby nie są bardziej wytrzymałe od gwoździ.
Jak chcesz zrobić bardziej wytrzymałą i stabilną konstrukcję to daj klej. Konstrukcja będzie bardzo sztywna i niezniszczalna. Amerykanie potrafią kleić karton-gips do szkieletu. Klejenie podłogi to obowiązek ze względu na skrzypienie konstrukcji.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ja mieszkam od 16 lat i jestem bardzo zadowolony.
> Co bym zmienił budując jeszcze raz?
> 
>  zrobił parterówkę, nogi mi już dupę wyszły.
>  nie robiłbym balkonów bo są małe niewygodne  i dodatkowo górny ciężko jest uszczelnić dlatego je skasuję i zrobię taras
>  nie robiłbym kominka syf w domu i dodatkowo i tak niedługo będzie zakaz , no cóż taka była moda 
>  ; nie robiłbym gresu na schodach do domu bo odpada pęka i jest ślisko, wymienię na płyty z kamienia
> nie wstawiałbym dzwi skrzydłowych balkonowych tylko przesuwane i to zmienie
> 
> Co mogę doradzić na pewno posadów dom wysoko bo stan zero poziomu może być podwyższony np po budowie drogi i domu już potem nie podniesiesz.


Ja chcę zbudować domek jak najbardziej pasywny więc piętrowy z oknami na południe to jest jeden z wymogów. Kominek odrzuciłem już jakiś czas temu. Balkon będzie u mnie stał na osobnej konstrukcji dostawiony do domu i będzie pełnił funkcję przede wszystkim osłony okien południowych przed bezpośrednimi promieniami słońca. Przy okazji fajnie będzie sobie posiedzieć na balkonie choćby parę razy w roku. Będzie to przy okazji więc mogę a nie muszę.
Co do szkieletu to nie trzeba do budowy projektu wykonawczego. Po rozmowie z architektem wiem że założenia które założyłem co do konstrukcji są dobre. W wolnej chwili to dokładniej opiszę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> 40x200 KVH lubisz marnować kasę i materiał. 45x195 kolejne marnotrawstwo. 45x145 w rozstawie 60/62.5 wystarczy, i jednocześnie mostek termiczny będzie krótszy. Pisałeś coś on marnowaniu materiału?
> 
> Pan Nitka jest ekspertem od technologii szkieletowych lat 80. Od tamtego czasu wiele się zadziało.
> 
> Jak masz 4 słupki, wstawisz okno, to nagle jakim cudem 2 słupki przejmą takie obciążenie, przeniesione przez belkę. Pojedynczy słupek można dać tylko przy ścianie nienośnej. Twoje z oknami są nośne. Wielkość belki też bierzesz z kosmosu?
> 
> Słupki pojedyncze w linii pozwalają na wyeliminowanie podwójnego oczepu. Tylko tyle.
> 
> Będziesz to skręcał? Kolejne marnotrawstwo. Ręka od wkrętarki boli podobnie jak od młotka. Lepiej robić gwozdziarką. Śruby nie są bardziej wytrzymałe od gwoździ.
> Jak chcesz zrobić bardziej wytrzymałą i stabilną konstrukcję to daj klej. Konstrukcja będzie bardzo sztywna i niezniszczalna. Amerykanie potrafią kleić karton-gips do szkieletu. Klejenie podłogi to obowiązek ze względu na skrzypienie konstrukcji.


Wiem że 45x145 wystarczy, ale ja muszę mieć szerszy słupek. Jak już wspominałem szkielet chcę robić w rozstawie słupków ściennych co 62,6cm. Mój projekt jest na podstawie projektu domu pasywnego lipińskich. Rozrysowałem sobie słupki by pasowały do rozstawu słupków 62,6 i wyszło mi tak  wymiar 250cm to długość osb i szkielet projektuję tak aby był wielokrotnością właśnie osb plus jej jakaś równa część, temu właśnie 62,2cm bo to jest 250:4 minus grubość tarczy. Mając wymiar z zewnątrz rysuję grubość ściany i widzę jakie wymiary wewnątrz mi zostają. Dając słupek o szerokości 20cm wychodzą wymiary poszczególnych pomieszczeń mniej więcej takie jak w oryginalnym projekcie. Z zewnątrz wymiaru konstrukcji nie zmniejszę więc musi być taki słupek by wewnątrz było to tak jak widać. 
Nie jest też tak że grubsza konstrukcja to od razu jest źle. Dzięki temu wejdzie mi grubsza izolacja z wełny przez co cieniej może być styropianu na elewacji. Okna dając na równo z licem "muru" będą lepiej wyglądać w tym przypadku, niż jakby konstrukcja była cieńsza. Wtedy aby to lepiej wyglądało to by trzeba było jakieś konsole stosować a tu to odpadnie. 
Cena drewna KVH i C24 jest podobna więc nie rozumiem stwierdzenia że kvh to jest przesada. Jedno i drugie kosztuje brutto średnio 1500-1600. 
Myślałem o gwoździarce, ale lepsze są wkręty, lepiej trzymają. Nie wmówisz mi że prawie gładki gwóźdź na wyciągnięcie jest lepszy od wkręta. 
Mówienie że pan Nitka jest ekspertem z innej epoki na zasadzie takiej że gorszej bo dziś są lepsze rozwiązania to nie bardzo pojmuje. To jest obrażanie kogoś kto ma na pewno wiedzę większa niż my wszyscy razem wzięci. O ekonomicznym szkielecie pisał nie w latach 80-tych ale parę lat temu, czyli w naszym nowoczesnym świecie. Też mi jest ciężko uwierzyć że te słupki będą miały ciężko przenieść obciążenia, ale ja będę miał płytę osb z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz konstrukcji co dodatkowo usztywni i wzmocni konstrukcję. Co się z tym słupkiem może stać? Może się przede wszystkim ugiąć, ale tak się nie stanie bo będzie go trzymać osb z obu stron. Dodatkowo szerokość moich okien to będzie max.184cm i na nim będą dwie belki stropowe, przy czym będzie oczep stropu który też inaczej rozłoży siły nacisku. Nie robię jakiś wielkich okien, czy dużych rozpiętości tylko stosunkowo niewielkie. Nie ma co przesadzać i atakować mniej nie wiem za co. Swoje pomysły omawiałem z architektem, on z konstruktorem i jakoś nikt nie mówi że mi się to zawali czy że stanie się coś złego. Projekt robię prosty by konstrukcję też zrobić prostą. Podłogę na stropie faktycznie warto kleić i taką opcje własnie rozważam.

----------


## Elfir

gaweł - mam suwankę i nie wiem czy dziś bym ją założyła (gdybym miała ograniczony budżet)  :smile: 
Z powodu much i komarów wlatujących do domu stadami nie rozsuwamy okna, chyba, że jest jakaś impreza.  
Moskitiera w drzwiach balkonowych mniej rzuca się w oczy niż w szerokim przejściu suwanki.
A dekoracja to nie jest.

----------


## gawel

> gaweł - mam suwankę i nie wiem czy dziś bym ją założyła (gdybym miała ograniczony budżet) 
> Z powodu much i komarów wlatujących do domu stadami nie rozsuwamy okna, chyba, że jest jakaś impreza.  
> Moskitiera w drzwiach balkonowych mniej rzuca się w oczy niż w szerokim przejściu suwanki.
> A dekoracja to nie jest.


Ale ja chce mieć suwankę z moskitierą a obawy dotyczę szczelności uszczelek. Ale sluszna uwaga że tego gówna wlatują chmary

----------


## Elfir

tylko moskitiera jest w sumie drzwiami. I to jeszcze półprzejrzystymi. 
Niszczy sam sens suwanki - czyli rozsunięcia ściany, by mieć nieskrępowane połączenie dom-ogród.
Dlatego teraz chyba zrobiłabym ogromnego fixa + drzwi balkonowe.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wrzucam rysunki od architekta które jeszcze troszkę niektóre zmieniłem a bardziej aktualnych nie mam

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zacznę opis od fundamentu, czyli ściągnę humus na jakieś 30cm  następnie pod ściany nośne wykopię jakby rów o szerokości 35cm, wyłożę to folią, wsadzę zbrojenie i zaleję to betonem  potem ułożę dwa rzędy bloczków fundamentowych zalewowych, dam do nich zbrojenie i zaleję betonem  nie wiem czy będzie trzeba ale w razie czego pomaluję ze dwa razy ściany fundamentowe czarnym mazidlem  a na górze zgrzeje się papę w dwóch warstwach  cdn...

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak wszystko wyschnie to zacznę wypełniać fundament w części domu tym co mi zostało po rozbiórce starego domu i jakiś starych płyt które służyły do ocieplenia. Jednym słowem najpierw Ułożę rurę do kanalizacji, potem jakaś warstwa piasku, te płyty i resztki gruzu po rozbiórce starego domu. W części garażu wsadzę bardziej rozdrobniony gruz by go potem zagęścić przed wylewką a na to jakaś cienka warstwa piasku czy żwirku  w garażu ułożę folię i zaleje to betonem zbrojonym siatką o grubości 10-12cm  pod ściany zewnętrzne domu pustak zalewowy będzie o grubości 25cm a pod wewnętrzna nośną i ściany garażu 20cm. Ta wspólna grubsza ściana będzie o szerokości 40cm bo na niej musi się zmieścić słupek o szerokości 20cm i 10cm. Następnie przykręcę podwalinę o wysokości 6cm prawdopodobnie impregnowaną . Zastanawiam się czy wypuszczać szpilki z fundamentów do tego celu, ale raczej potem zastosuję kotwy bo tak chyba będzie łatwiej zaizolować oraz to połączyć. N to już będę układać strop z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 40cm  oczywiście będzie to trzeba stężyć, a ja to zrobię z kantóweczek jakby na X. Jak cena nie będzie zwalać z nóg to zastosuję belki posit-joist. Tu się zastanawiam jak umieścić w tym ocieplenie, można do stopek belek przymocować siatkę stalową o niedużym oczku by potem sypnąć granulat z wełny czy celulozę. Jeszcze to nie jest przesądzone. Granulat mogę sypnąć z wora od razu i nie będzie trzeba płacić za tą maszynkę do wdmuchiwania i za pracę jej operatora, ale z drugiej strony zanim postawię cały szkielet to raczej nie mogę liczyć na takie szczęście że nie będzie padać deszcz aż konstrukcję przykryję dachem. Jak mi izolację zaleje woda to nie będzie wesoło. No chyba że jak przykręcę poszycie stropu  to potem szczeliny dylatacyjne pozaklejam specjalną taśmą by woda się tam nie dostała, oraz na dni deszczowe całość bym przykrywał folią, by bardziej to zabezpieczyć. Bardziej realne jest to by izolację wdmuchać potem gdy dom będzie miał poszycie dachowe i ścian, ale jak zastosuję belki dwuteowe to co 62,6cm będzie trzeba wywiercić otwór w poszyciu stropu na wsadzenie rury do wdmuchiwania. Przy belkach posit-joist wystarczy parę takich otworów zrobić. Jak ktoś ma na to jakieś sensowne rozwiązanie to fajnie będzie podzielić się wszelkimi sugestiami.

----------


## Elfir

Masz spora przestrzeń straconą w tej kuchni. Niby tyle metrów a zbudowana tylko jedna ściana.
Na dodatek okno uniemożliwia zawieszenie szafek.

Moim zdaniem to okno z boku nie jest potrzebne. Na dodatek uniemożliwia wykorzystanie przestrzeni za garażem na jakiś składzik, graciarnię, dobudowaną przestrzeń do przechowywania.

----------


## Elfir

W sumie to okienko w pokoju na parterze - jest wynikową wyglądu elewacji, bo samo w sobie ma zero funkcjonalności.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Masz spora przestrzeń straconą w tej kuchni. Niby tyle metrów a zbudowana tylko jedna ściana.
> Na dodatek okno uniemożliwia zawieszenie szafek.
> 
> Moim zdaniem to okno z boku nie jest potrzebne. Na dodatek uniemożliwia wykorzystanie przestrzeni za garażem na jakiś składzik, graciarnię, dobudowaną przestrzeń do przechowywania.


Co do tego jak będzie wyglądać umeblowanie pomieszczeń to nie sugeruj się tym co zrobił mi architekt bo on tylko sobie coś tam wrzucił by pokazać że będzie. Oficjalnie z grubsza będzie to wyglądać tak  czyli meble na kształt litery L. W rogu będzie lodówka, zaraz obok jakby słupek z piekarnikiem, szafeczkami itp oraz reszta. W kuchni będzie też stolik na jakieś szybkie śniadanko. Jak w przyszłości będzie potrzeba taka aby było więcej szaf w kuchni to będę miał na to miejsce. Kuchnia ma być też pomieszczeniem osobnym bez jakiegoś otwarcia na salon jak to jest dziś modne. Będą drzwi przesuwne by jak będzie taka potrzeba to z nich skorzystać. Ze względu na takie umeblowanie kuchni to dojście do spiżarki będzie z korytarza, ale tragedii nie ma, bo będzie zaraz obok. Okno boczne w kuchni faktycznie nie będzie konieczne, ale będzie niskie by nad nim zmieściły się szafki. Składzik będę miał obok domu, a garaż będę miał taki by też pełnił taką funkcje. Z rozbiórki starego domu mam trochę drewna z którego postawię wiatę na składzik. Praktycznie jak do końca rozbiorę stary dom to go będę budował.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Oficjalnie z grubsza będzie to wyglądać tak


Witam i zyczę przyjemnej budowy :smile:  załozenia masz słuszne, ale rzeczywiście szkoda tej powierzchni w kuchni.
A ta  ostatnia wizualizacja jest jeszcze  gorsza, bo wchodzisz do kuchni bezpośrednio na lodówkę. Na wejściu powinna być przestrzeń, tym bardziej przy duzym metrazu. To będzie niepraktyczne i źle wyglądało.
Opcja Elfir bardzo fajna....mozna tez ją troszkę przerobić, zamykając wejście do salonu od strony tarasu lub tez dodatkowo zmniejszyć okno tarasowe w kuchni na 1 komorowe a  zabudowę pociągnąć az do ściany.

Co do składzika, az się prosi w tym miejscu, na przedłuzeniu garazu. 2 ściany juz masz.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Witam i zyczę przyjemnej budowy załozenia masz słuszne, ale rzeczywiście szkoda tej powierzchni w kuchni.
> A ta  ostatnia wizualizacja jest jeszcze  gorsza, bo wchodzisz do kuchni bezpośrednio na lodówkę. Na wejściu powinna być przestrzeń, tym bardziej przy duzym metrazu. To będzie niepraktyczne i źle wyglądało.
> Opcja Elfir bardzo fajna....mozna tez ją troszkę przerobić, zamykając wejście do salonu od strony tarasu lub tez dodatkowo zmniejszyć okno tarasowe w kuchni na 1 komorowe a  zabudowę pociągnąć az do ściany.
> 
> Co do składzika, az się prosi w tym miejscu, na przedłuzeniu garazu. 2 ściany juz masz.


Właśnie w opcji Elfir jest wejście prosto na lodówkę. Jak widać w mojej wersji to obok kuchni jest jadalnia i salon, a w części jadalni na ścianie od kuchni będzie stała jakaś witryna czy coś w tym stylu. Gdzieś trzeba trzymać talerze, szklanki itp szczególnie dla gości. Żona chciała porządną kuchnię, nie małą klitkę oraz by była osobno od salonu, a ten projekt to ma. Ja przy okazji chciałem aby z kuchni można było wyjść na taras, bo wiem jak się siedzi na zewnątrz i są goście to do kuchni po to czy tamto często się goni do kuchni. W oryginalnym projekcie kuchnia była jeszcze szersza, przez co większa. Ja wolałem mieć szerszy salon by się zmieściła w nim jadalnia. 
Tu mam plan zagospodarowania  a ja w rogu będę stawiał wiatę/pomieszczenie gospodarcze o wymiarach 4x6m  praktycznie mówiąc za niedługo już zacznę to robić tylko skończę z utwardzaniem drogi i rozbiórką starego domu. Już mam miejsce aby postawić tą wiatę, ale nie mam czasu na razie na to. Ja postawię przed zabawą z domem bo przez to ze zburzyłem stary dom to przy okazji garaż który w nim był i potrzebuję takiej przestrzeni do pracy i przechowywania sprzętu czy narzędzi. Temu właśnie składzik za garażem nie będzie mi potrzebny, a wiatę postawię z drewna które mam z odzysku. 
Na razie pierwsze doświadczenie z budową czegoś z drewna to było zbudowanie drewutni  i fajnie się robiło.

----------


## Miror

Z twoich rzutów ścian z konstrukcją nie widzę drugiego oczepu nad parterem.
Do słupów przy otworach tarasowych i balkonowych musisz dokleić słupy pod nadproża, jest taka zasada że przy ścianie nośnej tzn na tej na ktorej oprzesz belki muszą być. W narożnikach możesz dodać trzeci słupek zawsze to wyjdzie mocniejsze. Napisz jaki planujesz przekrój sciany bo nie znalazlem. Chcesz dawać przedściankę od środka? To jest dobre rozwiazanie tylko jak dasz rozstaw co 62,5 to jak przykrecisz plyte KG ktora ma 60 ? 
Styropian z zewnątrz to fatalny pomysł jak już czytasz pana nitke to przeczytaj co o tym pisze. Zatrzymasz wilgoć w scianie i konstrukcja bedzie gniła. Daj od wewnątrz tak : plyta KG, kantowki 50x50 wypelnione wełną, folia nisko paroprzepuszczalna, konstrukcja 195x45 wyp. wełną, plyta OSB, wiatroizolacja, wełna twarda, tynk silikatowy. Choć szwagier w Norwegii robi szkielety i mówi że nie dają w ogóle OSB bo nie puszcza wilgoci, dają zamiast osb plyty tzw. Asfaltplatte u nas to robi jedna firma steico, nazywa się steico universal black chyba?

----------


## aldente

*Miror*, płyta konstrukcyjna musi być. Albo od wewnątrz słabo paro przepuszczalna (OSB, MFP), albo od zewnątrz otwarta dyfuzyjnie (cementowo-włuknowa). Coś musi konstrukcję usztywnić.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Z twoich rzutów ścian z konstrukcją nie widzę drugiego oczepu nad parterem.


Dobrze widzisz. Ponoć jak słupki ścienne są w jednej jakby linii z belkami stropowymi to nie trzeba podwójnego oczepu.




> Do słupów przy otworach tarasowych i balkonowych musisz dokleić słupy pod nadproża, jest taka zasada że przy ścianie nośnej tzn na tej na ktorej oprzesz belki muszą być.


A gdzie tu masz słupy pod nadprożami ??




> W narożnikach możesz dodać trzeci słupek zawsze to wyjdzie mocniejsze


Można też dodać tu i tam i je robić w rozstawie co 40cm to wyjdzie jeszcze solidniej. Ja chce konstrukcję jak to nazwał Pan Nitka "ekonomiczny szkielet". Według mnie trzeba ograniczyć ilość drewna do minimum by to było wytrzymałe, ale nie przesadzone. Przez przesadną ilość drewna cena konstrukcji może być nieopłacalna w porównaniu do wersji murowanej, nie mówiąc już że będzie gorsze U ściany. 




> Napisz jaki planujesz przekrój sciany bo nie znalazlem. Chcesz dawać przedściankę od środka? To jest dobre rozwiazanie tylko jak dasz rozstaw co 62,5 to jak przykrecisz plyte KG ktora ma 60 ?


Od zewnątrz: tynk na siatce z klejem, styro grafitowy 20cm, osb12mmdrewno konstrukcyjne kvh 40x200 lub c24 45x195 w rozstawie co 62,6cm wypełniony wełną o gr.20cm i lambdzie 035, osb12mm, paroizolacja z foli żółtej lub w płynie, ruszt pod instalację z łat 45x45mm lub 50x40mm wypełniony wełną 50mm i 2xgk lub osb+gk tam gdzie będzie taka potrzeba. Ruszt pod instalacje będzie prostopadle względem słupków ściennych więc nie będzie problemu z rozstawem. 




> Styropian z zewnątrz to fatalny pomysł jak już czytasz pana nitke to przeczytaj co o tym pisze. Zatrzymasz wilgoć w scianie i konstrukcja bedzie gniła. Daj od wewnątrz tak : plyta KG, kantowki 50x50 wypelnione wełną, folia nisko paroprzepuszczalna, konstrukcja 195x45 wyp. wełną, plyta OSB, wiatroizolacja, wełna twarda, tynk silikatowy. Choć szwagier w Norwegii robi szkielety i mówi że nie dają w ogóle OSB bo nie puszcza wilgoci, dają zamiast osb plyty tzw. Asfaltplatte u nas to robi jedna firma steico, nazywa się steico universal black chyba?


W domu będę miał WM z rekuperacją bo to jest podstawa. Dodatkowo szczelna paroizolacja nie przepuści za dużo wilgoci w konstrukcję. Tyle co przejdzie powinno dać radę przejść nawet przez styropian który nie jest zupełnie nieprzepuszczalny. Myślałem o całym systemie steico bo jest dobry ale przykładowo steico universal jest bardzo drogie, cały ten system jest dość drogi. Prawdopodobnie najlepszy system do domów szkieletowych, ale ta półka cenowa nie dla mnie.

----------


## ACCel

O widzę że p. Nitka powoli nadrabia nowsze technologie szkieletowe. W Ameryce nazywa się to Advanced Framing, a on to nazwał "Energooszczędny szkielet". Widzę że artykuł jest z 2017, czyli mamy tylko jakieś 20-30 lat opóźnienia  :big grin:  A ja jako laik pisałem o Advanced Framing i zbudowałem dom według tych reguł zanim powstał ten artykuł. Na dodatek obrazek jest kradziony ze źródeł amerykańskich.

Ciekawe kiedy nauczy się że styropian ryflowany grubości 10cm to piękne miejsce na punkt rosy i źródełko wody w szkielecie. Nie mówiąc o bezsensie wentylacji izolacji termicznej od środka i dodatkowym bonusie w postaci skroplin na wewnętrznej powierzchni OSB (tej stykającej się z wełną).

U ciebie przy 20cm też będzie przy najwyższych mrozach wytrącała się wilgoć wewnątrz puszki z OSB. O tym ile sobie roboty dodajesz tymi rusztami już nie wspominam.

I jeszcze jedno, w naszym nowym klimacie, jakbyś zaczął używać klimatyzacji i utrzymywał np 24°C w środku przy 30°C na zewnątrz to fizyka przegrody się odwraca i wilgoć zaczyna wchodzić do środka, wykraplając się na OSB tym pierwszym od wewnątrz  :big grin: 

Myśl, myśl czy ta wełna to na pewno dobry wybór.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ale u mnie punkt rosy wystąpi jakieś 3cm w styropianie od zewnątrz. Jakiś czas temu to sprawdzałem przy -20, ale nie patrzyłem w drugą stronę. Kiedyś nie było WM z rekuperacją więc przy grawitacyjnej oczywiste było że dużo wilgoci wchodziło w ściany. Wtedy logiczne było to aby projektować ściany by były otwarte dyfuzyjnie. Przy WM para przechodzi w bardzo małych ilościach które nie zaszkodzą konstrukcji. Wełna w przestrzeni instalacyjnej będzie jako wypełnienie. 
Kurde, mam taki ból barków że masakra. Tez miewacie bóle mięśni czy tylko mnie to spotyka? Chyba się odzywa praca do późnych godzin. Dziś trzeba wypocząć i oby mi to przeszło.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jak wszystko wyschnie to zacznę wypełniać fundament w części domu tym co mi zostało po rozbiórce starego domu i jakiś starych płyt które służyły do ocieplenia. Jednym słowem najpierw Ułożę rurę do kanalizacji, potem jakaś warstwa piasku, te płyty i resztki gruzu po rozbiórce starego domu. W części garażu wsadzę bardziej rozdrobniony gruz by go potem zagęścić przed wylewką a na to jakaś cienka warstwa piasku czy żwirku  w garażu ułożę folię i zaleje to betonem zbrojonym siatką o grubości 10-12cm  pod ściany zewnętrzne domu pustak zalewowy będzie o grubości 25cm a pod wewnętrzna nośną i ściany garażu 20cm. Ta wspólna grubsza ściana będzie o szerokości 40cm bo na niej musi się zmieścić słupek o szerokości 20cm i 10cm. Następnie przykręcę podwalinę o wysokości 6cm prawdopodobnie impregnowaną . Zastanawiam się czy wypuszczać szpilki z fundamentów do tego celu, ale raczej potem zastosuję kotwy bo tak chyba będzie łatwiej zaizolować oraz to połączyć. N to już będę układać strop z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 40cm  oczywiście będzie to trzeba stężyć, a ja to zrobię z kantóweczek jakby na X. Jak cena nie będzie zwalać z nóg to zastosuję belki posit-joist. Tu się zastanawiam jak umieścić w tym ocieplenie, można do stopek belek przymocować siatkę stalową o niedużym oczku by potem sypnąć granulat z wełny czy celulozę. Jeszcze to nie jest przesądzone. Granulat mogę sypnąć z wora od razu i nie będzie trzeba płacić za tą maszynkę do wdmuchiwania i za pracę jej operatora, ale z drugiej strony zanim postawię cały szkielet to raczej nie mogę liczyć na takie szczęście że nie będzie padać deszcz aż konstrukcję przykryję dachem. Jak mi izolację zaleje woda to nie będzie wesoło. No chyba że jak przykręcę poszycie stropu  to potem szczeliny dylatacyjne pozaklejam specjalną taśmą by woda się tam nie dostała, oraz na dni deszczowe całość bym przykrywał folią, by bardziej to zabezpieczyć. Bardziej realne jest to by izolację wdmuchać potem gdy dom będzie miał poszycie dachowe i ścian, ale jak zastosuję belki dwuteowe to co 62,6cm będzie trzeba wywiercić otwór w poszyciu stropu na wsadzenie rury do wdmuchiwania. Przy belkach posit-joist wystarczy parę takich otworów zrobić. Jak ktoś ma na to jakieś sensowne rozwiązanie to fajnie będzie podzielić się wszelkimi sugestiami.


Kontynuując zmagania z budową to oczywiste będzie że poszycie stropu będzie klejone do belek stropowych, lub na tąśmach wygłuszających położone i przykręcone. To się jeszcze zobaczy. Jak już będzie strop to na nim będę skręcał ściany i od razu stawiał i pionował. Więc pierwsza ściana  i podpora , potem kolejna  i zaś podpora . Podwalinę będę kręcił po dwa wkręty w każdą przestrzeń. Co którąś nie wiem przypadkiem czy długim wkrętem nie będę wkręcał się do podwaliny na fundamencie. Nie wiem czy ma to sens bo i tak będzie na to szło poszycie zewnętrzne.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kontynuując zmagania z budową to oczywiste będzie że poszycie stropu będzie klejone do belek stropowych, lub na tąśmach wygłuszających położone i przykręcone. To się jeszcze zobaczy. Jak już będzie strop to na nim będę skręcał ściany i od razu stawiał i pionował. Więc pierwsza ściana  i podpora , potem kolejna  i zaś podpora . Podwalinę będę kręcił po dwa wkręty w każdą przestrzeń. Co którąś nie wiem przypadkiem czy długim wkrętem nie będę wkręcał się do podwaliny na fundamencie. Nie wiem czy ma to sens bo i tak będzie na to szło poszycie zewnętrzne.


W tej wizualizacji od razu kręcę poszycie zewnętrzne bo to robiłem już dawno temu i wtedy myślałem że tak to będę robić choć tego nie wykluczam. Klejąc styro do ściany nie mogę dać wiatroizolacji na osb a jedynie pod osb. Wtedy najpierw postawię konstrukcję parteru, owinę wiatroizolacją i potem osb. Jak ktoś z was się zna i potrafi uzasadnić sens wiatroizolacji jeżeli będzie styropian to proszę o taki argument. Wiem że ma chronić przed wiatrem, ale wydaje mi się że to w konstrukcjach takich jak na osb idzie ruszy pod elewację z deski czy siding. Jak jest normalnie styro z tynkiem to po co jest wiatroszmata? Wydaje mi się że można ją pominąć, a najwyżej z zewnątrz osb pozaklejać taśmą szczeliny dylatacyjne. Co o tym myślicie? 

Pomijając wiatroizolację to po przykręceniu pierwszych ścian planuję od razu kręcić osb dla lepszego usztywnienia  oraz widok z drugiej strony . Tu widać jak ściany szkieletu porządnie będą związane z podwaliną na fundamencie, więc ona musi być solidnie przytwierdzona do ściany fundamentowej.
Zapomniałem wcześniej wspomnieć, ale środnik belki dwuteowej zaizoluję styropianem o gr.2cm z zewnątrz bo nie wiem czy jest taka cienka wełna. Będę to kleił przed przykręceniem kolejnych płyt osb.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> W tej wizualizacji od razu kręcę poszycie zewnętrzne bo to robiłem już dawno temu i wtedy myślałem że tak to będę robić choć tego nie wykluczam. Klejąc styro do ściany nie mogę dać wiatroizolacji na osb a jedynie pod osb. Wtedy najpierw postawię konstrukcję parteru, owinę wiatroizolacją i potem osb. Jak ktoś z was się zna i potrafi uzasadnić sens wiatroizolacji jeżeli będzie styropian to proszę o taki argument. Wiem że ma chronić przed wiatrem, ale wydaje mi się że to w konstrukcjach takich jak na osb idzie ruszy pod elewację z deski czy siding. Jak jest normalnie styro z tynkiem to po co jest wiatroszmata? Wydaje mi się że można ją pominąć, a najwyżej z zewnątrz osb pozaklejać taśmą szczeliny dylatacyjne. Co o tym myślicie? 
> 
> Pomijając wiatroizolację to po przykręceniu pierwszych ścian planuję od razu kręcić osb dla lepszego usztywnienia  oraz widok z drugiej strony . Tu widać jak ściany szkieletu porządnie będą związane z podwaliną na fundamencie, więc ona musi być solidnie przytwierdzona do ściany fundamentowej.
> Zapomniałem wcześniej wspomnieć, ale środnik belki dwuteowej zaizoluję styropianem o gr.2cm z zewnątrz bo nie wiem czy jest taka cienka wełna. Będę to kleił przed przykręceniem kolejnych płyt osb.


Najważniejszy jest pierwszy narożnik tak jak w wersji murowanej. Potem powinno iść z górki, więc skręcenie kolejnego modułu i postawienie  i następny narożnik  po czym zaś kręcenie poszycia i podpora . Tak po kolei niczym jak zabawa klockami stawianie kolejnych modułów ścian  i jak da radę to kręcenie poszycia zewnętrznego .

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Najważniejszy jest pierwszy narożnik tak jak w wersji murowanej. Potem powinno iść z górki, więc skręcenie kolejnego modułu i postawienie  i następny narożnik  po czym zaś kręcenie poszycia i podpora . Tak po kolei niczym jak zabawa klockami stawianie kolejnych modułów ścian  i jak da radę to kręcenie poszycia zewnętrznego .


Robię wiadomość jakby z odpowiedzi bo wtedy widać poprzednie zdjęcia gdzie można je bardziej w ciągu sobie przewinąć. Niestety ale 5 zdjęć można tylko dodać w jednym poście. Więc kolejne modły skręcane na bieżąco i stawiane . Jak widać wygląda to bardzo prosto i teoretycznie powinno pójść szybko. Oczywiście wszystkie elementy wcześniej potnę na odpowiednie kawałki by potem samo skręcanie szło bez problemu. Nawet płyty poszycia planuję dociąć tam gdzie będzie trzeba dociąć. Mam miejsce gdzie to składować więc mogę to sobie dobrze przygotować.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Robię wiadomość jakby z odpowiedzi bo wtedy widać poprzednie zdjęcia gdzie można je bardziej w ciągu sobie przewinąć. Niestety ale 5 zdjęć można tylko dodać w jednym poście. Więc kolejne modły skręcane na bieżąco i stawiane . Jak widać wygląda to bardzo prosto i teoretycznie powinno pójść szybko. Oczywiście wszystkie elementy wcześniej potnę na odpowiednie kawałki by potem samo skręcanie szło bez problemu. Nawet płyty poszycia planuję dociąć tam gdzie będzie trzeba dociąć. Mam miejsce gdzie to składować więc mogę to sobie dobrze przygotować.


Jeszcze poszycie zewnętrzne  Jak to już będzie w takim stanie to będzie fajnie usztywnione.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jeszcze poszycie zewnętrzne  Jak to już będzie w takim stanie to będzie fajnie usztywnione.


Potem pozostaje ściana wewnętrzna nośna która będzie z słupków kvh 4x14cm lub c24 45x145mm w zależności co ostatecznie wybiorę, choć najbardziej przekonuje mnie kvh bo c24 na składzie w którym bym to brał drewno sprowadzają w rozmiarach 6m lub 5,4m, a ja bym potrzebował też inne długości. Przy kvh odpady ograniczę do minimum bo bym brał od polskiego producenta http://drewno.bardosz.eu/drewno-konstrukcyjne-kvh.html. Niby najlepsze kvh mają z Austrii bo stamtąd biorą producenci domów prefabrykowanych drewnianych ale ja wole wspierać polskiego producenta niż zagranicznego. Oczywiście zanim kupię to pojadę sprawdzić jak to wygląda na miejscu i produkcję. 
Wracając do stawiania ścian to wewnętrzną nośną podobnie jak zewnętrzne będę robił w modułach krótszych by łatwiej się je stawiało  jak już będzie to skręcone to wytnę pod przejściami podwalinę

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Potem pozostaje ściana wewnętrzna nośna która będzie z słupków kvh 4x14cm lub c24 45x145mm w zależności co ostatecznie wybiorę, choć najbardziej przekonuje mnie kvh bo c24 na składzie w którym bym to brał drewno sprowadzają w rozmiarach 6m lub 5,4m, a ja bym potrzebował też inne długości. Przy kvh odpady ograniczę do minimum bo bym brał od polskiego producenta http://drewno.bardosz.eu/drewno-konstrukcyjne-kvh.html. Niby najlepsze kvh mają z Austrii bo stamtąd biorą producenci domów prefabrykowanych drewnianych ale ja wole wspierać polskiego producenta niż zagranicznego. Oczywiście zanim kupię to pojadę sprawdzić jak to wygląda na miejscu i produkcję. 
> Wracając do stawiania ścian to wewnętrzną nośną podobnie jak zewnętrzne będę robił w modułach krótszych by łatwiej się je stawiało  jak już będzie to skręcone to wytnę pod przejściami podwalinę


Następnie przykręcę z jednej strony osb  potem postawię jedną ścianę przy schodach  i jej poszycie  mimo że będzie to stabilizować ściany to będę chciał schody też samemu zrobić z osb, więc temu się ta ściana przyda. na pewno nie zaszkodzi. Oczywiście wcześniej wywinę folię by była ciągłość paroizolacji.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Następnie przykręcę z jednej strony osb  potem postawię jedną ścianę przy schodach  i jej poszycie  mimo że będzie to stabilizować ściany to będę chciał schody też samemu zrobić z osb, więc temu się ta ściana przyda. na pewno nie zaszkodzi. Oczywiście wcześniej wywinę folię by była ciągłość paroizolacji.


Tu zdjęcie z innej strony  a to poprzednie tyle że z oknami tarasowymi . Z początku myślałem aby zrobić jedne okno tarasowe na środku a resztę południowych z parapetem ale żonie wyglądało to jak szkoła i na to się nie zgodziła. Byłoby trochę taniej ale jak nie chcę t trudno. I tak dobrze że jakoś przebolała ten projekt, a nie dom z poddaszem, więc nie mam co narzekać.
Następnym krokiem będzie już strop, więc chyba zacznę od oczepu stropu z belek 6x24cm  temu właśnie uważam że podwójna górna podwalina ścian jest bez sensu, bo i tak jest oczep stropu. Potem belki stropowe dwuteowe 9x24cm  z dodatkowymi belkami pod ściany działowe i miejsce na schody, ale te z belek 6x24cm, lub wszystkie beli stropowe 6x24 bo raczej wylewki robić nie będę więc nie będzie takich obciążeń. W obliczeniach przyjąłem 9x24cm bo jeszcze się zastanawiam czy na stropie nie zrobię wylewki z wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym do ogrzewania przy okazji domu i cwu pompą ciepła. Zawsze to jest mniejsze zużycie prądu, a najwięcej pójdzie na cwu. Jeszcze to muszę przemyśleć. Jak macie jakieś swoje przemyślenia to śmiało piszcie. 
Co by to nie było to na belkach stropowych musi być poszycie z płyt o gr.22mm kręconych i klejonych . Na kolejnym stropie będzie kręcenie ścian piętra na podobnej zasadzie co parteru tyle że będzie trochę wyżej. Jak macie jakieś uwagi co do ścian to piszcie. Pierwszy raz to będę robić więc być może jeszcze coś powinno być a tego nie uwzględniłem. Wydaje się to takie proste, że można powiedzieć aż za proste. Co bym nie oglądał jakieś filmy na YT jak budują domy szkieletowe to wygląda to bardziej skomplikowanie. Co prawda nie widziałem by ktoś budował tak prosty dom, tylko zawsze jakieś fikuśne bryły, ale mimo wszystko mam wrażenie że to mi pójdzie zbyt pięknie aby było prawdziwie. 
Kontynuacja zdjęciowa za parę dni jak będę miał czas i chęci.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Pragnę przypomnieć że szkielet mam zamiar stawiać zgodnie z tym co pan Nitka opisuje jako energooszczędny szkielet http://budujzdrewna.pl/technologia/k...tu-drewnianego 
Główny cytat:
*Energooszczędna ściana o drewnianej konstrukcji szkieletowej powinna ograniczać się do:
– pojedynczej podwaliny,
– słupków o osiowym rozstawie co 60 lub 62,5 m,
– pojedynczego oczepu ściany,
– pojedynczych słupków wokół otworów okiennych i drzwiowych,
– oszczędnościowych narożników*
Tak więc to nie jest mój wymysł, tylko skoro ekspert o tym pisze tzn że jest coś na rzeczy. Ja właśnie się trzymałem tych zasad przy projektowaniu swojego domku. Zgodnie z tym zdaniem: *Szerokość stolarki okiennej i drzwiowej, dobrana jest do regularnego rozstawu słupków, tak by nie wymagała stosowania dodatkowych słupków*, swoje okna też zaprojektowałem w naturalnym rozstawie słupków ściennych. Chodzi przede wszystkim o to by jak najbardziej ograniczyć ilość potrzebnego drewna w konstrukcji szkieletowej. Mi chodzi przede wszystkim o koszty takiej ściany i jej ciężar. Przy okazji współczynnik U ściany będzie niższy. Co do kosztów i ilości potrzebnego drewna na przykład jednego modułu ściany. 
Na początek podwalina dolna, górna i słupki krańcowe tworząc jakby skrzynkę Załącznik 439944 słupki 4x20cm daje 0,008m2 powierzchni prostokąta. Licząc zawsze trochę więcej drewna wychodzi 2x3,5 + 2x2,75= 7+5,5=12,5mb. To razy 0,008m2 wychodzi 0,1m3. Do wkrętów przejdę później.
Następnie słupki przy okienne  Zgodnie z tym co pisaliście, mieliście wątpliwości czy słupek o grubości 4cm przeniesie obciążenia. Też mam takie wątpliwości i dla świętego spokoju najwyżej zastosuję tu słupki o grubości 6cm, ale rozstaw osiowy zachowam ten sam. Dodatkowo pod nadproże zrobię takie jakby wcięcia w słupku tworząc jakby zamek. W nadprożu też takie wcięcie by w to weszło. Słupki o grubości 6cm mają powierzchnię 0,06x0,2=0,012m2 razy 2x2,75=0,066m3
Teraz podwójne nadproże  nadproża będą z belek 6x24cm co daje 0,0144m2 razy 2x2(długość nadproża)=0,0576m3
Następnie uzupełnienie brakujących słupków , a jak będzie stał już cały szkielet z poszyciem zewnętrznym, to po wsadzeniu izolacji w nadproże przykręcę ostatni element nadproża . Jeżeli chodzi o ilość drewna to 2,75+1,85+2x0,1=4,8mb razy 0,008 daje 0,0384m3.
Sumując te cztery wartości mamy 0,1+0,066+0,0576+0,0384=0,262m3. Caly ten moduł ma wymiary 352,2cm x 278cm czyli 9,8m2. Dzieląc 0,262 przez te 9,8 wychodzi 0,0267m3 drewna na 1m2 ściany. Licząc drewno po 1600zł brutto za kubik wychodzi ok.43zł za 1m2 szkieletu. Trzeba liczyć te 45zł bo jeszcze wkręty dojdą. Ja mam słupki o szerokości 20cm, jakby były węższe to koszt byłby niższy, ale za to przy łącznej grubości ściany 50cm wyjdzie mi mniej styropianu. Tak jak wspominałem, kierowałem się długością i szerokością domu po zewnątrz, aby pasowało mi pod płyty osb. Jakbym dał słupki o szerokości 14cm to w środku miałbym większą powierzchnię domku, a ta co wychodzi mi odpowiada. Przy modułach gdzie nie będzie okien cena za 1m2 trochę wzrośnie, ale niewiele.
Do pełnego kosztu brakuje jeszcze płyt poszycia, a te wychodzą po ok.17zl za 1m2 czyli przy podwójnym płytowaniu plus transport pewnie te 35zł dojdzie. Czyli mamy ok.85zł/m2. Wełnę w to brałbym z petralany pewnie taką https://allegro.pl/oferta/welna-mine...0cm-7410004291 wiec dojdzie te 22zł do kosztów ściany plus folie paroizolacyjne i wiatroizolacyjne co daje łącznie 110zł/m2 ściany. Styropian na ściany trzeba liczyć średnio po 200zł/m3 co przy 20cm daje 40zł plus siatka z klejem to niech bedzie te 45, a łącznie razem z pianą do styro i kołkami wyjdzie ok.160zł/m2. 
Od środka jeszcze brakuje ruszt pod instalacje i wyjdzie jakieś 7zł/m2 i do wypełnienia welna 5cm za 5,2zł plus podwójne płytowanie gk z zwykłej płyty za 12zł. W niektórych pomieszczeniach będzie osb plus zwykła płyta lub jedna plyta gk wodnoodporna (w łazienkach) bo jak będą płytki to nie będę dawał podwójnego płytowania bo to uważam za bezsens. Myślę że jak średnio policzy się to za 15zł a z wkrętami 16 to będzie max. czyli to w środku wyjdzie 7+5+16=28 plus siatki i gładzie to te 30zł/m2 wyjdzie czyli cala ściana 190zł plus tynk to te 200zł trzeba liczyć za koszty materiałów na ścianę o współczynniku U=0,08. 
Wychodzi sporo za 1m2 ale przy 220m2 ścian daje to koszt 44k co tragedią nie jest. Można nawet spokojnie z zapasem na jakieś błędy obliczeniowe przyjąć te 50k za ściany na gotowo. Jak widzicie że gdzieś coś źle założyłem to dajcie znać. Trochę dużo zaokrągliłem, ale lepiej więcej niż mniej.

----------


## ACCel

Budowa szkieletu to pestka, tylko pilnuj wymiarów po całości co do milimetra.

Dla porównania ściana BK 24cm, 30cm styro 033, GK of wewnątrz, siatka, klej, tynk silikonowy wychodzi jakieś 160zł/m2 brutto.

Masz aż 220m2 ścian? Mój dom 140m2 powierzchni użytkowej będzie miał jakieś 130m2 (bez garażu), plus ok 30m2 to nieocieplone drewniane szczyty.

Dodaj jakieś zabezpieczenie przed gryzoniami 30cm od dołu i w przekroju w poziomie.

----------


## gawel

> Budowa szkieletu to pestka, tylko pilnuj wymiarów po całości co do milimetra.
> 
> Dla porównania ściana BK 24cm, 30cm styro 033, GK of wewnątrz, siatka, klej, tynk silikonowy wychodzi jakieś 160zł/m2 brutto.
> 
> Masz aż 220m2 ścian? Mój dom 140m2 powierzchni użytkowej będzie miał jakieś 130m2 (bez garażu), plus ok 30m2 to nieocieplone drewniane szczyty.
> 
> Dodaj jakieś zabezpieczenie przed gryzoniami 30cm od dołu i w przekroju w poziomie.


Jak to 30 cm od dołu w którym miejscu? Myślisz że gryzoń dalej się nie dokopie?

----------


## gawel

Podziwiam Cię za pisanie ale szczerze to taki słowo ciąg i czytać ciężko. Mógłbyś napisać warstwy ścian i grubościami np od wewnątrz? tak w kilku wyrazach wraz z grubiściami

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Podziwiam Cię za pisanie ale szczerze to taki słowo ciąg i czytać ciężko. Mógłbyś napisać warstwy ścian i grubościami np od wewnątrz? tak w kilku wyrazach wraz z grubiściami


Wydawało mi się że to już pisałem, ale jak chcesz to przypomnę. Od zewnątrz: tynk na siatce z klejem (nie wiem dokładnie ile to będzie, ale pewnie 0,5-1cm), styropian grafitowy 20cm, osb 1,2cm, konstrukcja ścian wypełnionych wełna o gr.20cm, osb 1,2cm, paroizolacja, przestrzeń instalacyjna z wełną 5cm, podwójne płytowanie gk lub osb+gk, lub osb/gk+płytki o grubości łącznej 2,5cm.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Budowa szkieletu to pestka, tylko pilnuj wymiarów po całości co do milimetra.
> 
> Dla porównania ściana BK 24cm, 30cm styro 033, GK of wewnątrz, siatka, klej, tynk silikonowy wychodzi jakieś 160zł/m2 brutto.
> 
> Masz aż 220m2 ścian? Mój dom 140m2 powierzchni użytkowej będzie miał jakieś 130m2 (bez garażu), plus ok 30m2 to nieocieplone drewniane szczyty.
> 
> Dodaj jakieś zabezpieczenie przed gryzoniami 30cm od dołu i w przekroju w poziomie.


Tyle że przy takiej grubości styropianu okna najlepiej montować w ociepleniu a te systemy MOWO czy coś w tym stylu są bardzo drogie. Nie mówiąc już o tym że murowany dom będzie się budować prawidłowo 4 razy dłużej, a murowanie będzie dużo większym obciążeniem na kręgosłup. W Twoim przypadku po budowie małego domku szkieletowego, nie mogę zrozumieć dlaczego nie chcesz takiego większego. W praktyce wiesz jaka to przyjemność i jak się fajnie to buduje, a mimo wszystko wybrałeś inaczej. No ale każdy buduje jak chce.

----------


## gawel

> Wydawało mi się że to już pisałem, ale jak chcesz to przypomnę. Od zewnątrz: tynk na siatce z klejem (nie wiem dokładnie ile to będzie, ale pewnie 0,5-1cm), styropian grafitowy 20cm, osb 1,2cm, konstrukcja ścian wypełnionych wełna o gr.20cm, osb 1,2cm, paroizolacja, przestrzeń instalacyjna z wełną 5cm, podwójne płytowanie gk lub osb+gk, lub osb/gk+płytki o grubości łącznej 2,5cm.


 :jaw drop:  o jezu a na co tyle tego . Moja ściana według projektu ma współczynnik 0,10 i ja tyle tego nie mam tzn mam od środka płytę gk , paroizolację , wełnę skalną twardą rokwol 15 cm , płytę osb 1,5 wiatroizolację tywek i 10 cm styropianu ze stryrominu ale ryflowanego  nie zwykłego bo płyta zawilgnie.

Wspomniałeś wcześniej o Panu Wojtku i ekonomiczności ściany a jakoś z tego co opisałeś to jakoś tego nie widać,  :no:

----------


## PaRa

> Wydawało mi się że to już pisałem, ale jak chcesz to przypomnę. Od zewnątrz: tynk na siatce z klejem (nie wiem dokładnie ile to będzie, ale pewnie 0,5-1cm), styropian grafitowy 20cm, osb 1,2cm, konstrukcja ścian wypełnionych wełna o gr.20cm, osb 1,2cm, paroizolacja, przestrzeń instalacyjna z wełną 5cm, podwójne płytowanie gk lub osb+gk, lub osb/gk+płytki o grubości łącznej 2,5cm.


 Czyli masz w sumie 45 cm izolacji ( 5 + 20 + 20 wełna + wełna + styropian ). Zgodzę się z przedmówcą, że z ekonomią nie ma to wiele wspólnego. Robisz drobne oszczędności na drewnie konstrukcyjnym, a wydasz sporo więcej na materiały izolacyjne. 

 W takim układzie paroizolacja nie jest potrzebna, para wodna nie ma prawa zmienić się w wodę w wełnie i konstrukcji. Podwójne płytowanie dla sztywności, akustyki, akumulacji ? Bo OSB usztywni konstrukcję. 

Do jakiego parametru dążysz ? Bo tak na szybko to to co proponujesz da 0,09 W/m²K.

----------


## ACCel

200x45 szkielet to też dodatkowy mostek, 145x45 by wystarczyło. Już o tym pisałem, że z ekonomią i energooszczędnością ma to niewiele wspólnego.

Ten przekombinowany szkielet ma U=0,080 tak jak pisze Kamil. W jednorodnym miejscu.
BK kl. 500 24cm+30cm styro ma U=0,09.

Paroizolacja jest tam niezbędna bo inaczej punkt rosy przeniesie się ze styropianu do wełny.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> o jezu a na co tyle tego . Moja ściana według projektu ma współczynnik 0,10 i ja tyle tego nie mam tzn mam od środka płytę gk , paroizolację , wełnę skalną twardą rokwol 15 cm , płytę osb 1,5 wiatroizolację tywek i 10 cm styropianu ze stryrominu ale ryflowanego  nie zwykłego bo płyta zawilgnie.
> 
> Wspomniałeś wcześniej o Panu Wojtku i ekonomiczności ściany a jakoś z tego co opisałeś to jakoś tego nie widać,


Przy tym co opisałeś to nie masz U ściany 0,1 tylko może 0,12. Ja chce robić energooszczędny szkielet i wytłuszczonym drukiem były opisane jego zasady. Ekonomia w tym przypadku to jest kwestia dyskusyjna i zależy od punktu siedzenia. Standardowo myślałem aby dać 10cm styro, ale dodatkowe 10cm to koszt jakieś 2000zł więc też nie przesadzajmy. Pamiętaj że w domu nie będę miał centralnego, więc te pewne oszczędności wole przerzucić na grubsza izolację. Jeszcze mnie zastanawiała kwestia okien. Chciałem je montować jakby w licu "muru" by potem po bokach i od góry wejść bardziej styropianem na ramę okien by zmniejszyć tam mostek. Przy 10cm styro to by trochę głupio wyglądało, bo okno by nie było po środku przegrody. Temu właśnie grubsza izolacja. Przy dogrzewaniu czystym prądem, więcej izolacji nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## gawel

> Przy tym co opisałeś to nie masz U ściany 0,1 tylko może 0,12. Ja chce robić energooszczędny szkielet i wytłuszczonym drukiem były opisane jego zasady. Ekonomia w tym przypadku to jest kwestia dyskusyjna i zależy od punktu siedzenia. Standardowo myślałem aby dać 10cm styro, ale dodatkowe 10cm to koszt jakieś 2000zł więc też nie przesadzajmy. Pamiętaj że w domu nie będę miał centralnego, więc te pewne oszczędności wole przerzucić na grubsza izolację. Jeszcze mnie zastanawiała kwestia okien. Chciałem je montować jakby w licu "muru" by potem po bokach i od góry wejść bardziej styropianem na ramę okien by zmniejszyć tam mostek. Przy 10cm styro to by trochę głupio wyglądało, bo okno by nie było po środku przegrody. Temu właśnie grubsza izolacja. Przy dogrzewaniu czystym prądem, więcej izolacji nie zaszkodzi.


Moim zdaniem przesadzasz ja mieszkam od 16 lat  i grzeję prądem i mam doświadczenia same pozytywne. :tongue:  pomiędzy u 0,10 a 0,12 nie ma różnicy uzasadniającej aż takie koszty.

----------


## ACCel

Movo to taki klocek z wiórów. Można dać równie dobrze klocek z drewna. Choć mam nieodparte wrażenie że montaż w warstwie ocieplenia niewiele daje. Bo rama ma największą lambdę z tego wszystkiego. Na dodatek ja mam tylko dwa "zwykle okna" reszta od podłogi.

Jak dasz 10cm styro to przy -20 masz punkt rosy w wełnie. Więc robisz dobrze. Im więcej styro tym mniejsze ryzyko.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Czyli masz w sumie 45 cm izolacji ( 5 + 20 + 20 wełna + wełna + styropian ). Zgodzę się z przedmówcą, że z ekonomią nie ma to wiele wspólnego. Robisz drobne oszczędności na drewnie konstrukcyjnym, a wydasz sporo więcej na materiały izolacyjne. 
> 
>  W takim układzie paroizolacja nie jest potrzebna, para wodna nie ma prawa zmienić się w wodę w wełnie i konstrukcji. Podwójne płytowanie dla sztywności, akustyki, akumulacji ? Bo OSB usztywni konstrukcję. 
> 
> Do jakiego parametru dążysz ? Bo tak na szybko to to co proponujesz da 0,09 W/m²K.


Co jak co ale na izolacji nie trzeba oszczędzać szczególnie przy grzaniu czystym prądem. Lepiej dać na izolację niż CO z pompą ciepła. 
Paroizolacja będzie przede wszystkim dla lepszej szczelności domku. 
Podwójne płytowanie dla wytrzymałości. Nie chce mieć dziury w ścianie jak ktoś mocniej się oprze o ścianę. Przy okazji to poprawi akustykę i trochę akumulację której za dużo nie będę miał. 
Nie dążę do jakiegoś wyśrubowanego wyniku. Szkielet ściany będzie o szerokości 20cm i tyle w niej dam izolacji. Od środka i tak chcę zrobić ruszt na przestrzeń instalacyjną. Pozostałe miejsce po prostu wypełnię wełną. Od zewnątrz 20 cm styro aby okno w ścianie wyglądało że jest mniej więcej po środku.

----------


## gawel

> Co jak co ale na izolacji nie trzeba oszczędzać szczególnie przy grzaniu czystym prądem. Lepiej dać na izolację niż CO z pompą ciepła. 
> Paroizolacja będzie przede wszystkim dla lepszej szczelności domku. 
> Podwójne płytowanie dla wytrzymałości. Nie chce mieć dziury w ścianie jak ktoś mocniej się oprze o ścianę. Przy okazji to poprawi akustykę i trochę akumulację której za dużo nie będę miał. 
> Nie dążę do jakiegoś wyśrubowanego wyniku. Szkielet ściany będzie o szerokości 20cm i tyle w niej dam izolacji. Od środka i tak chcę zrobić ruszt na przestrzeń instalacyjną. Pozostałe miejsce po prostu wypełnię wełną. Od zewnątrz 20 cm styro aby okno w ścianie wyglądało że jest mniej więcej po środku.


Z tego co wiem to nie powinno się obkładać płyt drewnopochodnych bezpośrednio zwykłym styropianem z uwagi na możliwość zawilgocenia.

----------


## ACCel

Wszystko zależy od konkretnych warunków.
Wrzucasz w kalkulator punktu rosy i widzisz co się dzieje. Np. niedawno mi ktoś pokazał www.ubakus.de

----------


## PaRa

Masz rację, że dodatkowe 10 cm styropianu nie sprawi że koszt całości będzie większy o 100%, koszt robocizny, kleju, siatki będzie dokładnie taki sam. 
Pomyśl może o wełnie drzewnej jako izolacji, poprawi na pewno izolacje akustyczną i może też trochę regulować wilgotność. 

 Tu masz jak realizowano biurowiec firmy Steico w standardzie +energetycznym, bo do tego chyba dążysz.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BdSWk-IOj8

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Movo to taki klocek z wiórów. Można dać równie dobrze klocek z drewna. Choć mam nieodparte wrażenie że montaż w warstwie ocieplenia niewiele daje. Bo rama ma największą lambdę z tego wszystkiego. Na dodatek ja mam tylko dwa "zwykle okna" reszta od podłogi.
> 
> Jak dasz 10cm styro to przy -20 masz punkt rosy w wełnie. Więc robisz dobrze. Im więcej styro tym mniejsze ryzyko.


Klocek drewniany to klocek a MOWO to taki klocek w pół przecięty na trójkąt, gdzie druga połowa trójkąta jest z styropianu. Nie wiem czy jakaś firma zamontuje Ci okno na klocku drewnianym tak by wziąć potem za to odpowiedzialność, ale to już szczegół.

----------


## PaRa

> Wszystko zależy od konkretnych warunków.
> Wrzucasz w kalkulator punktu rosy i widzisz co się dzieje. Np. niedawno mi ktoś pokazał www.ubakus.de


 Pisałeś o " ekonomicznym " sposobie budowania z drewna, masz może jakiś link do tego poradnika ? Zainspirowałeś mnie swoim projektem na zgłoszenia i cały czas chodzi mi po głowie budowa takich domków na płycie. Mam pomysł aby takie domki wynajmować, więc mają być w miarę tanie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Z tego co wiem to nie powinno się obkładać płyt drewnopochodnych bezpośrednio zwykłym styropianem z uwagi na możliwość zawilgocenia.


Dużo firm tak robi jako coś normalnego. Nawet juwiczówka ma dom który firma stawiała z prefabrykatów na tej samej zasadzie co ja chce zrobić, czyli z płyta osb z jednej i drugiej strony szkieletu, plus ruszt pod instalacje i gk.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Masz rację, że dodatkowe 10 cm styropianu nie sprawi że koszt całości będzie większy o 100%, koszt robocizny, kleju, siatki będzie dokładnie taki sam. 
> Pomyśl może o wełnie drzewnej jako izolacji, poprawi na pewno izolacje akustyczną i może też trochę regulować wilgotność. 
> 
>  Tu masz jak realizowano biurowiec firmy Steico w standardzie +energetycznym, bo do tego chyba dążysz.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BdSWk-IOj8


Wełnę drzewną biorę pod uwagę w działówki i w ruszt pod instalację, w celu zwiększenia pojemności cieplnej przegród. Ten filmik znam od dawna. ogólnie fajnie cały domek byłoby zrobić w systemie steico, ale drogie to jest.

----------


## PaRa

> Wełnę drzewną biorę pod uwagę w działówki i w ruszt pod instalację, w celu zwiększenia pojemności cieplnej przegród. Ten filmik znam od dawna. ogólnie fajnie cały domek byłoby zrobić w systemie steico, ale drogie to jest.


Pojemność cieplna to jedno, ważna jest też akustyka. 

Budując swój dom też uważałem, że pewne systemy są drogie, np. https://www.izodom2000polska.com/?lang=pl ale potem jak się policzy koszty materiału i robocizny to okazuje się inaczej. Dziś dałbym rurki od podłogówki w płycie a nie wylewce tak jak mam u siebie, człowiek uczy się na błędach.

 Planuję budowę domu w szkielecie, dlatego z uwagą sledze Twój dziennik, również polecam https://www.ubakus.de 
Podajesz różne wartości, materiały i widzisz co działa, jaki jest punkt rosy, itp. sugeruję export do pdf, wtedy wyniki są przejrzyste.

----------


## ACCel

> Pisałeś o " ekonomicznym " sposobie budowania z drewna, masz może jakiś link do tego poradnika ? Zainspirowałeś mnie swoim projektem na zgłoszenia i cały czas chodzi mi po głowie budowa takich domków na płycie. Mam pomysł aby takie domki wynajmować, więc mają być w miarę tanie.


Ja pisałem o "advanced framing".
Dla mnie biblią jest to: https://chbanl.ca/wp-content/uploads...nstruction.pdf
Są tam informacje o tym także. Ogólnie możesz też pod tym terminami szukać na google.

----------


## ACCel

> Wełnę drzewną biorę pod uwagę w działówki i w ruszt pod instalację, w celu zwiększenia pojemności cieplnej przegród. Ten filmik znam od dawna. ogólnie fajnie cały domek byłoby zrobić w systemie steico, ale drogie to jest.


To jak myślisz o wełnie drzewnej to daj ją w ściany zewnętrzne, co za różnica czy będziesz miał tu czy tam, pod względem akumulacji.
A wełna drzewna jest podobno odporna na wilgoć, tzn. wchłania i oddaje.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Pojemność cieplna to jedno, ważna jest też akustyka. 
> 
> Budując swój dom też uważałem, że pewne systemy są drogie, np. https://www.izodom2000polska.com/?lang=pl ale potem jak się policzy koszty materiału i robocizny to okazuje się inaczej. Dziś dałbym rurki od podłogówki w płycie a nie wylewce tak jak mam u siebie, człowiek uczy się na błędach.
> 
>  Planuję budowę domu w szkielecie, dlatego z uwagą sledze Twój dziennik, również polecam https://www.ubakus.de 
> Podajesz różne wartości, materiały i widzisz co działa, jaki jest punkt rosy, itp. sugeruję export do pdf, wtedy wyniki są przejrzyste.


Dla siebie kolejny domek chcesz?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To jak myślisz o wełnie drzewnej to daj ją w ściany zewnętrzne, co za różnica czy będziesz miał tu czy tam, pod względem akumulacji.
> A wełna drzewna jest podobno odporna na wilgoć, tzn. wchłania i oddaje.


Dam w ścianie zewnętrznej tylko że w przestrzeni instalacyjnej. Ta wełna jest dość droga więc temu tylko tam.

----------


## gawel

> Dużo firm tak robi jako coś normalnego. Nawet juwiczówka ma dom który firma stawiała z prefabrykatów na tej samej zasadzie co ja chce zrobić, czyli z płyta osb z jednej i drugiej strony szkieletu, plus ruszt pod instalacje i gk.


A ten ruszt to po co żeby zmniejszyć powierzchnię? jedyną instalacja największą jest elektryczna w całym domu, i to i tak część przewodów w wylewce zwłaszcza tych najbardziej bciązonych, hydrauliczne i tak są w warstwie ocieplenia. To że dużo firm coś robi lub nawet wszystkie nie znaczy że coś nie jest głupie. Dlatego większośc ludzi na świecie jest biedna i głupia bo robią jak wszyscy.

----------


## PaRa

> To jak myślisz o wełnie drzewnej to daj ją w ściany zewnętrzne, co za różnica czy będziesz miał tu czy tam, pod względem akumulacji.
> A wełna drzewna jest podobno odporna na wilgoć, tzn. wchłania i oddaje.


 Ale wtedy musi iść w system bo przy styropianie robi się problem z punktem rosy.

 Zrobiłem kalkulacje dla ściany i taki wynik U-value: 0,16 W/m²K

Fermacell 10 mm
Wełna drzewna 40 mm a drewno c24 45x45 mm
paraizolacja 
tu można dać osb 
wełna drzewna 220 mm i c24 45x220 ( większej wartości niż 220 mm tak na szybko nie znalazłem )
Wełna drzewna twarda pod tynk 50 mm

----------


## PaRa

> Dla siebie kolejny domek chcesz?


 Nie, mam ziemie w dobrym miejscu i myslałem żeby na niej kilka domków na zgłoszenie postawić i wynajmować. Ziemie można sprzedać, ale tylko raz.

Jak mawiał Mark Twain "Kupujcie ziemię, już jej nie produkują"

----------


## gawel

> To jak myślisz o wełnie drzewnej to daj ją w ściany zewnętrzne, co za różnica czy będziesz miał tu czy tam, pod względem akumulacji.
> A wełna drzewna jest podobno odporna na wilgoć, tzn. wchłania i oddaje.


A jak jest z palnością wełny drzewnej i odpornością na korniki, mrówki  i inne robactwo oraz myszy? Co z odpornością na pleśnie?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> A ten ruszt to po co żeby zmniejszyć powierzchnię? jedyną instalacja największą jest elektryczna w całym domu, i to i tak część przewodów w wylewce zwłaszcza tych najbardziej bciązonych, hydrauliczne i tak są w warstwie ocieplenia. To że dużo firm coś robi lub nawet wszystkie nie znaczy że coś nie jest głupie. Dlatego większośc ludzi na świecie jest biedna i głupia bo robią jak wszyscy.


Po to aby w niej pociągnąć instalacje własnie elektryczną i inne. Bardziej chodzi o to że jak dam paroizolację na osb to dzięki dodatkowemu rusztu na instalacje płyty gk będę kręcił do rusztu. Te wkręty nie będą dziurawić paroizolacje i wszelkie przykręcanie szafek do ścian też nie będą dziurawić paroizolacji.

----------


## gawel

> Po to aby w niej pociągnąć instalacje własnie elektryczną i inne. Bardziej chodzi o to że jak dam paroizolację na osb to dzięki dodatkowemu rusztu na instalacje płyty gk będę kręcił do rusztu. Te wkręty nie będą dziurawić paroizolacje i wszelkie przykręcanie szafek do ścian też nie będą dziurawić paroizolacji.


mam wzmocnienia w wybranych miejscach (szafki) , ale jakoś mnie ta dodatkowa osb nie przekonuje, ciekaw jestem jak to wyjdzie i co to da i ile będzie kosztowało. Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## ACCel

> Ale wtedy musi iść w system bo przy styropianie robi się problem z punktem rosy.


Jedynym materiałem, który ma problem z punktem rosy jest wełna szklana i kamienna. Wełna ta nie wchłania wody, a także jest tam kompletnie swobodne powietrze co umożliwia wykroplenie wody i rozwój grzybów i pleśni.

W mokrym styropianie nie powstanie pleśń, wełna drzewna podobno jest jakoś impregnowana i też wchłania wilgoć.

----------


## kroles

> Od środka i tak chcę zrobić ruszt na przestrzeń instalacyjną. .


Przemyśl zrobienie tej przestrzeni na standardowych wieszakach do płyt G-K. Ja mam na kantówkach 5x5 i trochę pęka na łączeniach, jest za sztywno. Wieszaki metalowe chyba wybaczą większy zakres "pracowania" szkieletu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Przemyśl zrobienie tej przestrzeni na standardowych wieszakach do płyt G-K. Ja mam na kantówkach 5x5 i trochę pęka na łączeniach, jest za sztywno. Wieszaki metalowe chyba wybaczą większy zakres "pracowania" szkieletu.


Jest to jakaś myśl. Choć pękanie może być przez jakiś błąd w wykończeniu.

----------


## kroles

> Jest to jakaś myśl. Choć pękanie może być przez jakiś błąd w wykończeniu.


Raczej nie, pilnowałem wszelkich dylatacji itp,, masa wykończeniowa też była super elastyczna. 
Płyty GK przykręcone na sztywno przesunęły się względem siebie na rogach o 2-3mm po kilku latach i ścięło taśmy wykończeniowe. 
Pewno na mocowaniu metalowym by to nie wystąpiło, inny wykonawca mówił mi, że kilka mm na pewno się ugną, ale to niesprawdzona teoria.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Raczej nie, pilnowałem wszelkich dylatacji itp,, masa wykończeniowa też była super elastyczna. 
> Płyty GK przykręcone na sztywno przesunęły się względem siebie na rogach o 2-3mm po kilku latach i ścięło taśmy wykończeniowe. 
> Pewno na mocowaniu metalowym by to nie wystąpiło, inny wykonawca mówił mi, że kilka mm na pewno się ugną, ale to niesprawdzona teoria.


A może konstrukcja domu nie była zbyt dobrze usztywniona? Jak u Ciebie było to wykonane?

----------


## kroles

Mam wg wytycznych p. Nitki, na wierzchu OSB.  Nie było dodatkowych taśm na ukos przez całą ścianę, może rzeczywiście by coś pomogły. 
Pęknięcia miałem tylko na poddaszu. Myślę, że kilka mm mógł ugiąć się też z czasem strop.

----------


## J&D

> Pisałeś o " ekonomicznym " sposobie budowania z drewna, masz może jakiś link do tego poradnika ? Zainspirowałeś mnie swoim projektem na zgłoszenia i cały czas chodzi mi po głowie budowa takich domków na płycie. Mam pomysł aby takie domki wynajmować, więc mają być w miarę tanie.


Tu masz link do p.Nitki : http://budujzdrewna.pl/

----------


## J&D

*kamil1987b*
Jak się posiłkujesz blogiem p.Nitki to masz tam opis jak się ma sprawa zawilgocenia ścian w szkieletach na podstawie badań w USA i Kanadzie.
Wszelkie problemy z zawilgoceniem ścian nie wynikają z przenikania wilgoci przez przegrodę tylko z niedokładności montażu i obróbek przy otworach okiennych czy drzwiowych a konkretnie połączenia w narożniku okna,izolacji i parapetu.Wszelkie zgnilizny występowały w strefie podokiennej i drzwiowej. Ryflowany styropian ma służyć jedynie do odprowadzenia właśnie tej wilgoci wynikającej z niedokładności wykonawczych czy późniejszych błędów użytkowych.
Punkt rosy w szkielecie występuje w 99% przypadków w zewnętrznym ociepleniu (styropianie).
Jeżeli mamy zachować dyfuzyjność przegrody, to osb powinna być tylko od środka, a na zewnątrz wełna z wiatroizolacją i rusztem pod oblicówkę z desek, tak jak szwedzki szkielet wygląda.
W przypadku WM nie ma problemu z dyfuzją pary wodnej przez przegrodę tak jak to miało miejsce 15-20 lat temu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Mam wg wytycznych p. Nitki, na wierzchu OSB.  Nie było dodatkowych taśm na ukos przez całą ścianę, może rzeczywiście by coś pomogły. 
> Pęknięcia miałem tylko na poddaszu. Myślę, że kilka mm mógł ugiąć się też z czasem strop.


Jak kiedyś rozmawiałem z firmami co robią domki szkieletowe na zasadzie takiej mniej więcej jak Ty to opisałeś, to zaznaczali że najlepiej dla polepszenia sztywności domu zrobić podwójne płytowanie z zewnątrz. Temu też właśnie i ja wolę mieć podwójne płytowanie, tyle że z zewnątrz i wewnątrz konstrukcji. Nawet podwójne płytowanie gk dosztywni konstrukcję.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> *kamil1987b*
> Jak się posiłkujesz blogiem p.Nitki to masz tam opis jak się ma sprawa zawilgocenia ścian w szkieletach na podstawie badań w USA i Kanadzie.
> Wszelkie problemy z zawilgoceniem ścian nie wynikają z przenikania wilgoci przez przegrodę tylko z niedokładności montażu i obróbek przy otworach okiennych czy drzwiowych a konkretnie połączenia w narożniku okna,izolacji i parapetu.Wszelkie zgnilizny występowały w strefie podokiennej i drzwiowej. Ryflowany styropian ma służyć jedynie do odprowadzenia właśnie tej wilgoci wynikającej z niedokładności wykonawczych czy późniejszych błędów użytkowych.
> Punkt rosy w szkielecie występuje w 99% przypadków w zewnętrznym ociepleniu (styropianie).
> Jeżeli mamy zachować dyfuzyjność przegrody, to osb powinna być tylko od środka, a na zewnątrz wełna z wiatroizolacją i rusztem pod oblicówkę z desek, tak jak szwedzki szkielet wygląda.
> W przypadku WM nie ma problemu z dyfuzją pary wodnej przez przegrodę tak jak to miało miejsce 15-20 lat temu.


Wiem to i temu właśnie chcę zrobić tak jak opisałem. Ja nie będę miał okien narożnych, przesadnie dużych, tylko jak widać wszystko bardzo proste. Starałem się to uprościć jak się tylko dało.

----------


## J&D

Poniżej link do jednego z artykułów w sprawie o której wspomniałem wyżej.

http://budujzdrewna.pl/technologia/s...any-czy-gladki

----------


## ACCel

Haha nieźle. Czyli tak jak twierdziłem statystycznie wykonanie domu szkieletowego w sposób odporny na wilgoć jest bardzo trudne (80% jest źle wykonane).

A teraz zaczynamy się*ciekawić przedstawionej koncepcji styropianu ryflowanego.
1. Aby poszycie pod styropianem zostało uszkodzone przez wodę, muszą to być ogromne błędy wykonawcze. Styropian wchłania kilka procent wody objętościowo, a potem ładnie ją oddaje. A tutaj robimy w takim razie kanaliki dla wody aby sobie płynęła po poszyciu. Ekstra. Rzeczka pod styropianem.
2. Wspomniane kanaliki powodują, że dostaje się*tam zimne powietrze/woda z zewnątrz. I mamy przesunięty punkt rosy, tak że jest on od środka zewnętrznego OSB. I jeziorko płynące na spód szkieletu.

Nie wiem co gorsze.

Przy WM nie ma problemu z dyfuzją pary wodnej? Ciekawe. Bo jak dla mnie to WM tylko ułatwia uzyskanie 50% wilgotności w środku w sposób energooszczędny. Wcześniej przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej robiły to nieszczelne okna drewniane, a w międzyczasie zaburzały zbyt szczelne okna PCV.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Poniżej link do jednego z artykułów w sprawie o której wspomniałem wyżej.
> 
> http://budujzdrewna.pl/technologia/s...any-czy-gladki


czyli sprawa rozbija się o błędy wykonawcze. Faktycznie przy otworach okiennych największym problemem jest styk styropianu z ramą okna. Tyle że czy te problemy nie mają też domy murowane? Ja myślałem o tym aby w tym miejscu obwodowo zrobić takie lekkie sfazowanie krawędzi styropianu i wypełnienie tego jakimś silikonem który będzie odporny na warunki atmosferyczne. W moim przypadku od południa będę miał okap na okna więc słońce im nie będzie szkodzić. Nawet tam mokro nie będzie bo przed deszczem też okap ochroni. Na pozostałych oknach trzeba to dobrze uszczelnić. Wydaje mi się że na budowie też jest możliwe aby to dobrze wykonać, tylko trzeba tego dopilnować.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zakładasz że deszcz pada tylko z góry na dół.
> Nigdy nie widziałeś deszczu lecącego poziomo?


Przy dużych wiatrach tak własnie lubi zaciągać.

----------


## J&D

Robisz zadaszenie od strony południowej, a myślałeś o wykonaniu go z paneli PV.
Na naszej wysokości geograficznej dla okna balkonowego o wysokości 230cm we wnęce 20cm wystarcza 140cm daszka by w okresie największego nasłonecznienia (czerwiec-lipiec) mieć zacieniony parapet. Dla skosu 35st wychodzi 70cm wzniosu dla 100cm podstawy. Szerokość montażowa panela 100cm, więc zmieścisz 20 szt i masz dwa w jednym letnie zacienienie okien i produkcję prądu. Od września do kwietnia słoneczko już operuje poniżej zadaszenia.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Robisz zadaszenie od strony południowej, a myślałeś o wykonaniu go z paneli PV.
> Na naszej wysokości geograficznej dla okna balkonowego o wysokości 230cm we wnęce 20cm wystarcza 140cm daszka by w okresie największego nasłonecznienia (czerwiec-lipiec) mieć zacieniony parapet. Dla skosu 35st wychodzi 70cm wzniosu dla 100cm podstawy. Szerokość montażowa panela 100cm, więc zmieścisz 20 szt i masz dwa w jednym letnie zacienienie okien i produkcję prądu. Od września do kwietnia słoneczko już operuje poniżej zadaszenia.


Ja będę dawał 30 paneli na południową połać dachu. Tyle się ich tam zmieści, co da mi moc ok.8,4kWp.
Co do balkonu to taki mi zaprojektował architekt, a ja chyba zrobię go na 1,25m i taki też wystarczy by osłonić się od słońca w niechcianym okresie. Już parę lat temu sprawdziłem jakie zadaszenie będzie odpowiednie i taki że od okna do balkonu jest 1,5m to wystarczy by w lato słońce nie wchodziło bezpośrednio do domu. Też nie ma co robić za duży okap bo w salonie będzie ciemniej. Ja myślę o takim okapie na 1,25m od elewacji i uważam że to wystarczy . Można też na takim balkonie założyć jakieś zasłony czy coś takiego. Może jakąś roletę zamontuję coś w tym stylu . Obrazki typowo pokazowe by zrozumieć o co chodzi.

----------


## gnago

Podoba mi się domek i zamysł. Ale zebrało mi się kilka uwag . Szyjesz go na dzisiejszą miarę swojej rodziny. Przypomina rękawiczkę , ciężko będzie dostosować do użytku nastolatek, a nawet sobie nie wyobrażasz jak to szybko zleci.  Druga planujesz jakieś instalacje p.poż ? Bo z planów widzę jedynie drewno i płyty drewnopochodne ? Czy może tradycyjnie regips od środka?  Ale czujki i porządna co do poj. gaśnica czynią cuda.
NO i najważniejsze : "Kurde, mam taki ból barków że masakra. Tez miewacie bóle mięśni czy tylko mnie to spotyka? Chyba się odzywa praca do późnych godzin. Dziś trzeba wypocząć i oby mi to przeszło." Nie olewaj tylko zrób zdjęcie rentgenowskie. Jak wszystko w porządku odżałuj raz w miesiącu tą stówkę na masaż . Albo najmniej na maść rozgrzewającą

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Podoba mi się domek i zamysł. Ale zebrało mi się kilka uwag . Szyjesz go na dzisiejszą miarę swojej rodziny. Przypomina rękawiczkę , ciężko będzie dostosować do użytku nastolatek, a nawet sobie nie wyobrażasz jak to szybko zleci.  Druga planujesz jakieś instalacje p.poż ? Bo z planów widzę jedynie drewno i płyty drewnopochodne ? Czy może tradycyjnie regips od środka?  Ale czujki i porządna co do poj. gaśnica czynią cuda.
> NO i najważniejsze : "Kurde, mam taki ból barków że masakra. Tez miewacie bóle mięśni czy tylko mnie to spotyka? Chyba się odzywa praca do późnych godzin. Dziś trzeba wypocząć i oby mi to przeszło." Nie olewaj tylko zrób zdjęcie rentgenowskie. Jak wszystko w porządku odżałuj raz w miesiącu tą stówkę na masaż . Albo najmniej na maść rozgrzewającą


W jakim sensie ciężko dostosować do nastolatek? Mógłbyś rozwinąć tę myśl? 
Od środka będzie podwójne płytowanie gk, wełna w szkielecie która jest niepalna, a po drugie to każdy dom może się spalić, a to że w murowanym ocaleją mury i strop to nic nie znaczy, bo potem przeważnie i tak nadają się tylko do rozbiórki. Szkieletowy jak się spali, to popiół ładnie się zmiecie i można stawiać kolejny. Mniej roboty niż rozbiórka spalonych murów.
Rentgen o ile się nie mylę jest do badania kości a nie mięśni. Jak boli to smaruje maścią rozgrzewającą, tyle że nie zawsze to pomaga i trzeba brać ketonal. Ale takie już życie. W sobotę zwalałem strop starego domu. Normalnie na nim stałem i kułem młotem wyburzeniowym. Tak jedną część ok.35% fajnie się skuło, potem przeszedłem na druga stronę i podczas kucia strop pękł i razem z nim równo spadłem. On na szczęście w połowie pękł i zrobił mi taki jakby lej że w miarę bezpiecznie spadłem. Skończyło się obdartym kolanem i wewnętrzna część uda. Sprzęt nie ucierpiał więc tyle dobrze. Lepiej się kuło na górze, ale nic nie poradzę. Strop był naruszony bo jak zwalałem kominy to spadły na ten strop że się ugiął chyba z 10cm. Ale jakoś się to trzymało, jedną część stropu zwaliłem a druga już nie wytrzymała. Co ciekawe pręty były co 40cm, czyli po długości tylko 3 a po szerokości tez parę. Jak się popatrzy na to ile stali się pakuje w stropy to niczym jak na bunkier. Wstępnie planowałem strop zwalić koparą z młotem, ale jak gość mówi aby się umawiać za 2-3tygodni na jakiś termin to mi się odechciało czekać. Niby tyle tych koparek jest, a jak przychodzi co do czego to nie ma skąd jakiejś wziąć.

----------


## sebcioc55

Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że skuwales strop na ktorym stales i ktory jeszcze wczesniej dostał strzała kominem i sie ugiął?? 
Takie rzeczy przewaznie sie tylko widuje na filmikach w necie jak jakies asy spadaja w dol razem ze stropem. 
Ja bym bez wachania poczekal na koparke albo poszukal innej, bez kitu głupotę zrobiłeś. Szanuj swoje zdrowoe skoro sam chcesz budowac dom!

----------


## Brunoxp

Cześć, wpadłem na ten temat bo zamierzam zbudować drugi domek(35m2) obok już zbudowanego, szukając problemów wykonawczych i późniejszych użytkowych domów szkieletowych.
Ten pierwszy(150/180m2) już zbudowany własnoręcznie przeze mnie jest wizualnie prawie identyczny jak twój, tez piętrowa stodoła z ogniomurami. Podobne założenia odnośnie funkcjonalności, pasywności, fotowoltaiki oraz te same rozterki odnośnie wyglądu zewnętrznego. Nasze koncepcje różnią się w detalach i technologii budowy: ja wybrałem ścianę murowaną, dwuwarstwową (U=0,084) i od północy trójwarstwową (U=0,074), która jest wspólna ścianą garażu. Płyta fundamentowa z poziomą opaską (U=0,12) oraz dach na wiązarach ocieplony nietypowo bo styropianem grafitowym U=0,091 oraz 30 paneli o mocy 8,2kW skierowanych idealnie na południe i zapewniających prawie pełną samowystarczalność energetyczną.



Odnośnie okien południowych chciałbym cie przestrzec przed ilością i wielkością bo zrobisz sobie piekarnik w okresie letnim. Ja pomimo że mam mniejsze okna  po roku mieszkania zainstalowałem klimatyzatory ścienne w sypialniach i salonie bo nie dało się normalnie spać. Ponieważ na drzewa i ich zbawienny cień trzeba trochę poczekać, zbudowałem tez nie dużym kosztem  taraso-pergolę z drewnianymi, regulowanymi żaluzjami i roletami rzymskimi(te ostatnie będą powieszone na wiosnę) ażeby uzyskać zacienienie tarasu i salonu na parterze.

----------


## Brunoxp

Aha i jeszcze jedna rada: jeżeli już robisz takie duże przeszklenia to zrób więcej fixów bo po jakimś czasie nie będziesz ich otwierał tylko używał WM do wietrzenia.
I szanuj zdrowie, ja  po 4 latach budowy i wykańczania mam do zoperowania bark oraz bliznę wokół nerwu łokciowego skutkującą drętwieniem palców. Upadek z rusztowania na szczęście nie na sam dól tylko na piętro niżej. Przy robocie elewacji i klejeniu styropianu w przypadku piętrowej stodoły oznacza chodzenie po rusztowaniu na wysokości ok 8m nad ziemią. Powodzenia

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Czy ja dobrze rozumiem, że skuwales strop na ktorym stales i ktory jeszcze wczesniej dostał strzała kominem i sie ugiął?? 
> Takie rzeczy przewaznie sie tylko widuje na filmikach w necie jak jakies asy spadaja w dol razem ze stropem. 
> Ja bym bez wachania poczekal na koparke albo poszukal innej, bez kitu głupotę zrobiłeś. Szanuj swoje zdrowoe skoro sam chcesz budowac dom!


Z początku skuwałem ściany tam gdzie się dało z tego stropu i nadproża nad drzwiami wejściowymi. Troszkę stop musiałem skuć bo przeszkadzał przy kuciu nadproża i zauważyłem że kuło się dobrze i nic się nie dzieje z stropem. Miałem obawy z początku ale po dłuższym kuciu szło bez problemów. Skułem sporo tego stropu i chciałem przejść na druga stronę by dojść do środka, gdzie potem bym dał na ścianach belki na których bym skuł resztę. Niestety w między czasie strop runął, a ja razem z nim. Za szybko chciałem i mogło się skończyć to źle. To już mój drugi upadek z góry przy rozbiórce.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> ...


Hej, faktycznie masz podobny domek do mojego. Co do okien to myślałem o jednym tarasowym w salonie a reszta z parapetem coś w tym rodzaju  ale żonie się to nie spodobało, bo wygląda jej to jak szkoła. Być może dach czterospadowy odegrał w tym jakąś rolę, ale już trudno. Okna do podłogi wizualnie akceptuje. Mi też się podoba więc nie trzeba było mnie namawiać. Elewacja wygląda jakby miała dużo okien, ale to sa okna o szerokości 180cm więc nie są przesadnie duże. Aby się chronić od słońca będą okapy. Wiem ze może być kwestia przegrzewania się, temu też myślę o jakiejś kanałówce. Kurde, trochę to zalatuje TB, ale samo tak wychodzi. 
Opisz jak możesz jakie masz ocieplenie i w jakich grubościach.

----------


## fotohobby

Uważaj, żebyś z okazji tej budowy nie wygrał nagrody Darwina...

----------


## ACCel

> Uważaj, żebyś z okazji tej budowy nie wygrał nagrody Darwina...


Haha  :big grin: 

Ja też myślę o kanałówce, tzn. na pewno dam przewody w stropie. A klimatyzator się zobaczy. W lecie mamy dosyć tropikalny klimat ostatnio  :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Haha 
> 
> Ja też myślę o kanałówce, tzn. na pewno dam przewody w stropie. A klimatyzator się zobaczy. W lecie mamy dosyć tropikalny klimat ostatnio


teoretycznie dom pasywny musi być taki w zimie i lecie bez jakiś centralnych wspomagaczy. Ciepłe ściany chronią też przed przenikaniem ciepła z zewnątrz do środka. Teoretycznie w domu powinien być przyjemny chłodek bo ściany się nie nagrzewają a dzięki dobrej izolacji, szczelności czy oknach ten piekarnik nie powinien wchodzić nam do domu. No ale są zyski bytowe których się nie uniknie i to one będą podnosić temperaturę. Raczej nie ma zysków chłodniczych, no chyba że się lodówkę otworzy. Więc jak nie ma co schłodzić to coś takiego jest potrzebne. Może gwvc coś tu pomoże, ale u mnie przy dość wysokich wodach raczej tylko ggwc wchodzi w grę. O czymś trzeba pomyśleć by nie było to zbyt drogie, ale by też się nadawało.

----------


## fotohobby

Rolety planujesz ?
Przecież ten dom nagrzeje Ci się, od otwartych drzwi tarasowych. Do tego pracująca lodówka, gotowanie, pieczenie ciasta.
kaszpir007 ma duże przeszklenia, sama klima nie dała rady, dopiero razem z roletami pomogła.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Rolety planujesz ?
> Przecież ten dom nagrzeje Ci się, od otwartych drzwi tarasowych. Do tego pracująca lodówka, gotowanie, pieczenie ciasta.
> kaszpir007 ma duże przeszklenia, sama klima nie dała rady, dopiero razem z roletami pomogła.


myślę o czymś takim , sam okap osłoni mnie w największe upały przed bezpośrednim słońcem. W upały nie będę otwierać niepotrzebnie drzwi tarasowych. Chyba wszyscy tak robią by nie wpuszczać przez okna tego skwaru do domu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> teoretycznie dom pasywny musi być taki w zimie i lecie bez jakiś centralnych wspomagaczy. Ciepłe ściany chronią też przed przenikaniem ciepła z zewnątrz do środka. Teoretycznie w domu powinien być przyjemny chłodek bo ściany się nie nagrzewają a dzięki dobrej izolacji, szczelności czy oknach ten piekarnik nie powinien wchodzić nam do domu. No ale są zyski bytowe których się nie uniknie i to one będą podnosić temperaturę. Raczej nie ma zysków chłodniczych, no chyba że się lodówkę otworzy. Więc jak nie ma co schłodzić to coś takiego jest potrzebne. Może gwvc coś tu pomoże, ale u mnie przy dość wysokich wodach raczej tylko ggwc wchodzi w grę. O czymś trzeba pomyśleć by nie było to zbyt drogie, ale by też się nadawało.


To wszystko w teorii. Nie unikniesz nagrzewania domu w sposób pasywny. Musiałbyś życ w ciemnościach i dosłownie nie żyć w tym domu. Tak jak koledzy piszą, otwieranie drzwi, okien, wentylacja to wszystko dosłownie grzeje dom. Na dzisiejsze temperatury tylko i wyłącznie klima i zacienienie okien jak pisze fotohobby.
Duże okna od południa są fajne zimą bo w słoneczny dzień nie włącza się w ogóle ogrzewanie, co ma plusy bo jest taniej, ale i minusy bo wychładza się podłoga od "nie grzania", a jak już się przyzwyczaisz to będziesz chciał ją mieć cały czas ciepłą i aby nie przegrzać domu to zimą też się zasłania rolety aby mieć komfort  :wink:

----------


## PaRa

> Rolety planujesz ?
> Przecież ten dom nagrzeje Ci się, od otwartych drzwi tarasowych. Do tego pracująca lodówka, gotowanie, pieczenie ciasta.
> kaszpir007 ma duże przeszklenia, sama klima nie dała rady, dopiero razem z roletami pomogła.


 Mam rolety i dodatkowo w najbliższym czasie montuje klimę. Jak rano wyjeżdżałem do pracy i rolety opuściłem to po powrocie bylo chłodno, ale teraz przy 2 dzieci nie da się zamknąć latem okien kiedy basen rozstawiony.

 Gdybym dziś budował do to z okien południowych starałbym się zrezygnować, lub robiłbym duże okapy.

----------


## fotohobby

> myślę o czymś takim Załącznik 440217, sam okap osłoni mnie w największe upały przed bezpośrednim słońcem. W upały nie będę otwierać niepotrzebnie drzwi tarasowych. Chyba wszyscy tak robią by nie wpuszczać przez okna tego skwaru do domu.


Przecież takie przeszklenia będą ci przegrzewać dom już w kwietniu/maju, kiedy słońce będzie jeszcze stosunkowo nisko.
Masz dzieci, które będę biegały do domu na ogród ze swoimi znajomymi, jak jeszcze będą miały psa, to tym bardziej musiałbyś non-stop otwierać i zamykać te drzwi.
Bezsens.
Ja mam od strony południowej tylko jedno okno, mógłbym spokojnie obronić salon/kuchnię przed przegrzaniam, ale nawet, kiedy je zacienie roletą, temperatura w salonie rośnie na skutek otwartej suwanki.

Ale taras latem to przedłużenie salonu, mam go zamykać za każdym wchodzącym/wychodzącym ?

----------


## kulibob

> Przecież takie przeszklenia będą ci przegrzewać dom już w kwietniu/maju, kiedy słońce będzie jeszcze stosunkowo nisko.
> Masz dzieci, które będę biegały do domu na ogród ze swoimi znajomymi, jak jeszcze będą miały psa, to tym bardziej musiałbyś non-stop otwierać i zamykać te drzwi.
> Bezsens.
> Ja mam od strony południowej tylko jedno okno, mógłbym spokojnie obronić salon/kuchnię przed przegrzaniam, ale nawet, kiedy je zacienie roletą, temperatura w salonie rośnie na skutek otwartej suwanki.
> 
> Ale taras latem to przedłużenie salonu, mam go zamykać za każdym wchodzącym/wychodzącym ?


Zanim słońce przejdzie na zachód  dzieciaki wychodzą wejsciem głównym. Rolety są spuszczone dość mocno. JAksłońce przechodzi na zachód rolety w górę a drzwi tarasowe po wyjściu zatrzaskiwać.

----------


## ACCel

Przecież wystarczy zrobić podcień w dowolnej formie (okap, pergola, zadaszenie tarasu). Rolety niewiele dają bo pochłaniają i oddają ciepło wewnątrz, chyba że są zewnętrzne.

Temperaturę w lecie mamy ostatnio około 30°C w cieniu więc żadna różnica z której strony będzie wejście (o ile nie macie tarasu z kostki bez zadaszenia).

Ja mam aktualnie duże przeszklenia od południa i będę miał w nowym domu, ale zaprojektowałem pergolę.

----------


## fotohobby

> Przecież wystarczy zrobić podcień w dowolnej formie (okap, pergola, zadaszenie tarasu). Rolety niewiele dają bo pochłaniają i oddają ciepło wewnątrz, chyba że są *zewnętrzne*.
> 
> .


Tylko o takich  pisze.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Tylko o takich  pisze.


Tak jak już nie raz o tym pisałem, nie wykluczam rolet zewnętrznych, ale najwyżej w późniejszym czasie. Będę miał okap który jest równie ważny i zrobię sobie przesłonę do balkonu, może coś w rodzaju pergoli tyle że pionową. Może zamontuję zasłony do balkonu, tyle że będzie więcej z nimi zabawy bo ręcznie trzeba zasłaniać, a rolety można na pilot (o ile się tak to zrobi). Najważniejsze jest to aby słońce nie wchodziło bezpośrednio do domu, tylko by je okap zatrzymywał. Jak pada cień na okna to jest zupełnie inaczej niż gdy tego cienia nie ma. Wiem że w okresie wiosennym i jesiennym słońce też wpada, ale dzięki dobremu okapowi jest go bardzo mało w zależności od okresu. Już kiedyś pokazywałem ile słońca wchodzi w zależności od pory roku i od czerwca do sierpnia nie wchodzi wcale. W okresie maj/wrzesień na niecały metr więc to jest nic tym bardziej że wielkich upałów wtedy nie ma na zewnątrz. Kwiecień/październik wchodzi na jakieś 1,3m co jest korzystne gdyż w tych okresach zdarza się że trzeba się dogrzewać, a tak to słoneczko w tym pomoże.  Marzec/listopad to już ponad 2,5m więc słoneczko ładnie może dogrzewać. Gdy słonko jest najniżej to wchodzi na ponad 4m do pomieszczeń przy okapie na 1,5m od okna. Przy krótszym okapie będzie się to przesuwać, ale okap na 1,5m jest optymalny w 100% bo wtedy gdy trzeba słońce zatrzymać to zatrzymuje, a gdy ma dogrzewać to jest na tyle nisko by dogrzewało. Słońce głównie powoduje dogrzewanie, a nie temperatura zewnętrzna. Przed temperaturą zewnętrzną mroźna lub upalną chroni nas domek i jego stan ocieplenia i szczelności. Domek ma nas chronić przed niskimi temperaturami i wysokimi, okap jest od tego by wtedy gdy jest upalne słońce to je zatrzymać by nie podgrzewało domu, a gdy jest zimno a ono świeci to by dogrzewało. Przecież nie będzie się miało opuszczonych rolet gdy wszyscy domownicy będą w domu, bo nikt w ciemnościach nie będzie siedział. Więc rolety przy okapie uważam że są zbędne. Co innego na elewacji wschód-zachód bo tam okapy tracą sens i na tych oknach rolety jak najbardziej planuje.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Tu zdjęcie z innej strony Załącznik 439825 a to poprzednie tyle że z oknami tarasowymi Załącznik 439826. Z początku myślałem aby zrobić jedne okno tarasowe na środku a resztę południowych z parapetem ale żonie wyglądało to jak szkoła i na to się nie zgodziła. Byłoby trochę taniej ale jak nie chcę t trudno. I tak dobrze że jakoś przebolała ten projekt, a nie dom z poddaszem, więc nie mam co narzekać.
> Następnym krokiem będzie już strop, więc chyba zacznę od oczepu stropu z belek 6x24cm Załącznik 439827 temu właśnie uważam że podwójna górna podwalina ścian jest bez sensu, bo i tak jest oczep stropu. Potem belki stropowe dwuteowe 9x24cm Załącznik 439828 z dodatkowymi belkami pod ściany działowe i miejsce na schody, ale te z belek 6x24cm, lub wszystkie beli stropowe 6x24 bo raczej wylewki robić nie będę więc nie będzie takich obciążeń. W obliczeniach przyjąłem 9x24cm bo jeszcze się zastanawiam czy na stropie nie zrobię wylewki z wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym do ogrzewania przy okazji domu i cwu pompą ciepła. Zawsze to jest mniejsze zużycie prądu, a najwięcej pójdzie na cwu. Jeszcze to muszę przemyśleć. Jak macie jakieś swoje przemyślenia to śmiało piszcie. 
> Co by to nie było to na belkach stropowych musi być poszycie z płyt o gr.22mm kręconych i klejonych Załącznik 439829. Na kolejnym stropie będzie kręcenie ścian piętra na podobnej zasadzie co parteru tyle że będzie trochę wyżej. Jak macie jakieś uwagi co do ścian to piszcie. Pierwszy raz to będę robić więc być może jeszcze coś powinno być a tego nie uwzględniłem. Wydaje się to takie proste, że można powiedzieć aż za proste. Co bym nie oglądał jakieś filmy na YT jak budują domy szkieletowe to wygląda to bardziej skomplikowanie. Co prawda nie widziałem by ktoś budował tak prosty dom, tylko zawsze jakieś fikuśne bryły, ale mimo wszystko mam wrażenie że to mi pójdzie zbyt pięknie aby było prawdziwie. 
> Kontynuacja zdjęciowa za parę dni jak będę miał czas i chęci.


Kontynuując stawianie szkieletu to mając strop nad parterem jest na czym skręcać ściany piętra. Więc analogicznie jak na parterze najpierw narożnik  i widok z drugiej strony  fajnie się to zapowiada i nie mogę się doczekać jak fizycznie będę to robił. Wydaje się to takie proste, nie wiem czemu ludzie są do tego tak sceptycznie nastawieni. Na pewno stawianie domu szkieletowego jest dużo przyjemniejsze od murowanego. Szybciej widać efekty pracy co powinno bardziej przekonywać, gdyż szybciej się zamieszka. Domek szkieletowy szybszy w budowie, cieplejszy, a jak dobrze zrobiony to i bardzo trwały nawet na kilka pokoleń. Ale aby się o tym przekonać to będziecie to musieli zobaczyć u mnie jak już zacznę fizycznie to robić. Choć wiele się to nie będzie różnić od tego co w tych ilustracjach. Widzę też że nikt nie zgłasza jakiś uwag co do błędów technicznych więc wnioskuje, że raczej to będzie dobre.

----------


## ACCel

Czemu chcesz to robić kawałkami a nie całymi ścianami?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Czemu chcesz to robić kawałkami a nie całymi ścianami?


Bo taki element będzie lżejszy, przez co łatwiejszy do samodzielnego wykonania i nawet postawienia z jakimś jednym pomocnikiem. jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie stawiania cale 11m ściany. Tak jeden moduł będzie ważył ok.110kg i we dwóch bez problemu się go postawi. Chętnie bym to zlecił jakiejś firmie by gotowe ściany przyjechały na budowę, ale pewnie skasują za to jak za zboże, a taka przyjemna jest to robota z tworzeniem ścian. Sam też chcę sobie to poskręcać, by fizycznie to zrobić.

----------


## Brunoxp

> Opisz jak możesz jakie masz ocieplenie i w jakich grubościach.


Ściana BK 500 24cm na cienkiej spoinie, bez spoin pionowych+30cm dobrego grafitu
Płyta fundamentowa -30cm beton zbrojony na 3x10cm XPSa i opaska 10cm na 1m szerokości 
Dach- 15+20cm grafitu między i nad wiązarami o przekroju 15x4,5cm
Ściana północna część wspólna z nieocieplonym garażem BK 24cm +grafit 30cm+BK 18cm
W większości okna trzyszybowe wysunięte 10cm na zwykłych konsolach, dwa małe fixy czteroszybowe od północy i wschodu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ściana BK 500 24cm na cienkiej spoinie, bez spoin pionowych+30cm dobrego grafitu
> Płyta fundamentowa -30cm beton zbrojony na 3x10cm XPSa i opaska 10cm na 1m szerokości 
> Dach- 15+20cm grafitu między i nad wiązarami o przekroju 15x4,5cm
> Ściana północna część wspólna z nieocieplonym garażem BK 24cm +grafit 30cm+BK 18cm
> W większości okna trzyszybowe wysunięte 10cm na zwykłych konsolach, dwa małe fixy czteroszybowe od północy i wschodu.


Wydaje się ze solidnie ocieplony domek. Masz jakiś system grzewczy? A w lecie jak sobie radzisz z upałami?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kontynuując stawianie szkieletu to mając strop nad parterem jest na czym skręcać ściany piętra. Więc analogicznie jak na parterze najpierw narożnik  i widok z drugiej strony  fajnie się to zapowiada i nie mogę się doczekać jak fizycznie będę to robił. Wydaje się to takie proste, nie wiem czemu ludzie są do tego tak sceptycznie nastawieni. Na pewno stawianie domu szkieletowego jest dużo przyjemniejsze od murowanego. Szybciej widać efekty pracy co powinno bardziej przekonywać, gdyż szybciej się zamieszka. Domek szkieletowy szybszy w budowie, cieplejszy, a jak dobrze zrobiony to i bardzo trwały nawet na kilka pokoleń. Ale aby się o tym przekonać to będziecie to musieli zobaczyć u mnie jak już zacznę fizycznie to robić. Choć wiele się to nie będzie różnić od tego co w tych ilustracjach. Widzę też że nikt nie zgłasza jakiś uwag co do błędów technicznych więc wnioskuje, że raczej to będzie dobre.

----------


## kamilb1987b

>

----------


## kamilb1987b

> 


 następnie na wizualizacjach będzie stawianie ścian garażu czyli podwalina  potem pierwsza ściana  która będzie łączona do ściany domu  a potem kolejna

----------


## kamilb1987b

> następnie na wizualizacjach będzie stawianie ścian garażu czyli podwalina  potem pierwsza ściana  która będzie łączona do ściany domu  a potem kolejna


 następnie oczep  i poszycie zewnętrzne garażu

----------


## kamilb1987b

> następnie oczep  i poszycie zewnętrzne garażu


Następnie czas na dach. Albo to będą wiązary, albo sam zrobię nie/typowy dach. Czyli mamy sobie ściany  i następnie postawię wewnętrzną ścianę nośną  potem belki stropowe o wysokości 40cm, ale tak aby po bokach wystawały po 15cm  oczywiście z miejscem na wyłaz dachowy. Następnie postawię ściany szczytowe które w ten sposób będą wystawały poza typowy obrys budynku , co po przykręceniu poszycia będzie można przykleić 5cm białego styro pod tynk. Dzięki temu nie będę musiał dawać na to 20cm styropianu jak na ściany zewnętrzne. Ściany szczytowe zrobię z słupków takich co wewnętrzną nośną ścianę czyli 4x14cm. 
Jak wam się to widzi?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Następnie czas na dach. Albo to będą wiązary, albo sam zrobię nie/typowy dach. Czyli mamy sobie ściany  i następnie postawię wewnętrzną ścianę nośną  potem belki stropowe o wysokości 40cm, ale tak aby po bokach wystawały po 15cm  oczywiście z miejscem na wyłaz dachowy. Następnie postawię ściany szczytowe które w ten sposób będą wystawały poza typowy obrys budynku , co po przykręceniu poszycia będzie można przykleić 5cm białego styro pod tynk. Dzięki temu nie będę musiał dawać na to 20cm styropianu jak na ściany zewnętrzne. Ściany szczytowe zrobię z słupków takich co wewnętrzną nośną ścianę czyli 4x14cm. 
> Jak wam się to widzi?


Potem postawię taką oto konstrukcję  którą ustabilizuję odpowiednio, potem z podwaliny zrobię coś w rodzaju murłaty  i następnie będę przykręcać krokwie najpierw skrajne  potem jedną stronę  i drugą

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Potem postawię taką oto konstrukcję  którą ustabilizuję odpowiednio, potem z podwaliny zrobię coś w rodzaju murłaty  i następnie będę przykręcać krokwie najpierw skrajne  potem jedną stronę  i drugą


Widok z jednej strony  i drugiej  potem dach garażu ale najpierw ściany szczytowe  i coś w rodzaju kratownicy na dach plaski, dokładniej mówiąc o kącie nachylenia 5stopni

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na tą chwile mam tyle wizualizacji tego co bym chciał zrobić. Oczywiście żeby nie było to wszystko obgadane mam z architektem. Najwięcej o tym dachu gadałem z tym wysunięciem ściany szczytowej. Taki mam do tego rysunek pomocniczy . Architekt tak mi to zrobił  ale musiał jeszcze dorobić przedłużenie dachu na okap okien południowych oraz inaczej z więźbą aby nie było tej belki poziomej przez która na strychu nie szło by się poruszać. Wtedy chciał abym dał kolejne płatwie na tej wysokości na których by się opierały krokwie, ale mi się to nie widziało i zaproponowałem co przyjął, że postawię jakby ściankę kolankową na której oprze się krokwie i tak by to wyglądało . Dzięki temu zyskam trochę miejsca na stryszku, a miejsce zawsze się przyda. I jeszcze jeden rzut boczny . Wszystkie papiery są w urzędzie od tygodnia i się zobaczy na kiedy będzie PnB.

----------


## Brunoxp

> Wydaje się ze solidnie ocieplony domek. Masz jakiś system grzewczy? A w lecie jak sobie radzisz z upałami?


W obu łazienkach mam grzejniki konwektorowe po 1000W w każdej oraz 3 małe klimatyzatory (salon i 2x sypialnie) - klima daje rade w upały a zimą dogrzewa. Osiągam szybko zadane temperatury w pomieszczeniach (do 15 min) bo nie mam ścian ciężkich- akumulujących. 
W małym domku który planuje wybudować w technologi szkieletowej tez planuje klimatyzator zamiast kozy bo będzie szybko nagrzewał/chłodził.

----------


## PaRa

> W małym domku który planuje wybudować w technologi szkieletowej tez planuje klimatyzator zamiast kozy bo będzie szybko nagrzewał/chłodził.


 Masz już jakąś wizję / koncepcję ? Też mi taki pomysł chodzi po głowie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> W obu łazienkach mam grzejniki konwektorowe po 1000W w każdej oraz 3 małe klimatyzatory (salon i 2x sypialnie) - klima daje rade w upały a zimą dogrzewa. Osiągam szybko zadane temperatury w pomieszczeniach (do 15 min) bo nie mam ścian ciężkich- akumulujących. 
> W małym domku który planuje wybudować w technologi szkieletowej tez planuje klimatyzator zamiast kozy bo będzie szybko nagrzewał/chłodził.


Jak możesz to wrzuć jeszcze jakieś rzuty pomieszczeń bo ciekawi mnie jak to w środku u Ciebie wygląda. 
A jak w upały u Ciebie było? Bez klimy dało się żyć czy nie?

----------


## Brunoxp

> Masz już jakąś wizję / koncepcję ? Też mi taki pomysł chodzi po głowie.


Koncepcja jest taka żeby wybudować domek na kilka gratów, w którym będę przebywał(hobbystycznie) kilka godzin dziennie dlatego ogrzewanie/chłodzenie tylko w momencie obecności.
Fundament na 20cm betonowej płycie (7x5m) bo nie chce mi się bawić w słupy i budowę podłogi na legarach- chyba dam pod spód 10cm Xpsa.
Ściany z drewna KVH 10cm z wełną mineralną + płyta OSB z obu stron, wiatroizolacja i jakieś 5-7,5cm styropianu a na elewacji chciałbym modrzewiowe deski.
Dach chyba na gotowych wiązarach, łatach i kontr łatach, ocieplony wełną i pokryty blachą.
Klimatyzator 2-2,5kW, wentylacja prosta mechaniczna w ścianie.
Boję się o wilgoć i erozje drewna dlatego rozważam murowane ściany z BK gr 18cm.

----------


## Brunoxp

> Jak możesz to wrzuć jeszcze jakieś rzuty pomieszczeń bo ciekawi mnie jak to w środku u Ciebie wygląda. 
> A jak w upały u Ciebie było? Bez klimy dało się żyć czy nie?


Mam mniej aktualne rzuty przed modyfikacją okien zachodnich i po zmianie schodów zabiegowych na dwubiegowe, kuchnia ma obecnie kształt litery C.
Bez klimy dało się żyć ale co to było za życie  :smile:  Temperatura nocą w najcieplejszym okresie  27st C nie pozwalała mi spać - to już nie było komfortowe a bypass w WM nic poprawiał.
Klimatyzator w większej sypialni(nr1) jest zawieszony nad łóżkiem ze względu na "ogarnianie" dwóch pomieszczeń. Trochę się obawiałem czy będzie komfortowo i czy nie będzie wiało na głowy podczas snu-nic z tych rzeczy bo tu wstawiłem "wypasiony" model Gree z 5 biegami, trybami cichymi, dwukierunkowymi dyfuzorami o większej mocy ok 3,5kW żeby chodził na najwolniejszym i najcichszym biegu a do drugiej sypialni wystarczył tańszy 3 biegowy nad drzwiami o mocy 2kW- oba na splicie.
Teraz da się żyć i normalnie spać (schładzamy tylko do ok 23-24st) - komfort poprawił się ogromnie.
W salonie na dole mam osobny klimatyzator Fujitsu w wersji Nordic o mocy 2,5kW na osobnym agregacie. Na wyższych biegach tez daje rade ale przyznaje się do błędu bo tutaj był to pierwszy zakup klimy 2 lata temu i trochę przestrzeliłem z jego parametrami bo żona bała się ciężkich mrozów. Nordic działa nawet do -25st C ale jest koszmarnie drogi. Czasami nie warto słuchać żony  :smile: 
Gdybym jeszcze raz kupował do salonu to kupiłbym mocniejszy(ok 3,5kW) i tańszy GREE z gorszymi parametrami zakresu pracy(-7 albo -15stC) z tego samego powodu co w większej sypialni-czyli cisza i wydajność. Natomiast w ciężki mróz -20 czy nawet -30st można by było odpalić farelkę 2kW ale takie mrozy to już raczej przeszłość.

----------


## ACCel

Akurat na Gree to uważaj, te z gorszymi parametrami mają kiepski COP na mrozie, te z lepszymi mają na papierze porównywalny z "markowymi", ale producent nie chwali się tabelami COP w całym zakresie.
Ja używam trzeci sezon LG Deluxe 3,5kW. I w tym roku kompletnie sobie radzi z ogrzewaniem całego domku. W zeszłym roku miałem jeszcze jeden elektryczny grzejnik ścienny włączany przy dużych mrozach.

Kosztował na Allegro porównywalnie do Gree (2400zł).

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Mam mniej aktualne rzuty przed modyfikacją okien zachodnich i po zmianie schodów zabiegowych na dwubiegowe, kuchnia ma obecnie kształt litery C.
> Bez klimy dało się żyć ale co to było za życie  Temperatura nocą w najcieplejszym okresie  27st C nie pozwalała mi spać - to już nie było komfortowe a bypass w WM nic poprawiał.
> Klimatyzator w większej sypialni(nr1) jest zawieszony nad łóżkiem ze względu na "ogarnianie" dwóch pomieszczeń. Trochę się obawiałem czy będzie komfortowo i czy nie będzie wiało na głowy podczas snu-nic z tych rzeczy bo tu wstawiłem "wypasiony" model Gree z 5 biegami, trybami cichymi, dwukierunkowymi dyfuzorami o większej mocy ok 3,5kW żeby chodził na najwolniejszym i najcichszym biegu a do drugiej sypialni wystarczył tańszy 3 biegowy nad drzwiami o mocy 2kW- oba na splicie.
> Teraz da się żyć i normalnie spać (schładzamy tylko do ok 23-24st) - komfort poprawił się ogromnie.
> W salonie na dole mam osobny klimatyzator Fujitsu w wersji Nordic o mocy 2,5kW na osobnym agregacie. Na wyższych biegach tez daje rade ale przyznaje się do błędu bo tutaj był to pierwszy zakup klimy 2 lata temu i trochę przestrzeliłem z jego parametrami bo żona bała się ciężkich mrozów. Nordic działa nawet do -25st C ale jest koszmarnie drogi. Czasami nie warto słuchać żony 
> Gdybym jeszcze raz kupował do salonu to kupiłbym mocniejszy(ok 3,5kW) i tańszy GREE z gorszymi parametrami zakresu pracy(-7 albo -15stC) z tego samego powodu co w większej sypialni-czyli cisza i wydajność. Natomiast w ciężki mróz -20 czy nawet -30st można by było odpalić farelkę 2kW ale takie mrozy to już raczej przeszłość.


Jakoś nie widać u Ciebie jednostek zewnętrznych do klimy. Masz ich tyle ile masz splitów czy jakoś do jednej jednostki jest to podłączone? Może głupie pytanie, ale tego nie wiem. Dobrze rozumiem ze poza klimą do ogrzewania w pokojach nie masz nic innego? Jak Ci się to spisuje? Jesteś zadowolony? Rozumiem że nie masz ogrzewania podłogowego akumulacyjnego i mimo to jest ok?

----------


## Brunoxp

> Jakoś nie widać u Ciebie jednostek zewnętrznych do klimy. Masz ich tyle ile masz splitów czy jakoś do jednej jednostki jest to podłączone? Może głupie pytanie, ale tego nie wiem. Dobrze rozumiem ze poza klimą do ogrzewania w pokojach nie masz nic innego? Jak Ci się to spisuje? Jesteś zadowolony? Rozumiem że nie masz ogrzewania podłogowego akumulacyjnego i mimo to jest ok?


Mam dwie jednostki zewnętrzne, obie na północy: ta mniejsza do klimatyzatora na parterze(Fujitsu) jest na ścianie garażu (koszt z montażem 5500zł) a ta druga większa obsługująca dwa klimatyzatory Gree (w splicie) jest na północnej ścianie domu, zaraz nad dachem garażu(koszt 7200 - dotacja 2400=4800zl).
U mnie jest tak to rozbite bo montowałem klimatyzacje "na raty"(1+2 w odstępie roku)  ale da się kupić np 3 klimatyzatory lub więcej w splicie czyli na jednym większym agregacie i na pewno w sumie jest taniej. Rozważałem kanałówkę ale wybito mi to z głowy na tym forum, na elektrodzie i w firmach montujących. 
W pokojach nie mam nic innego i np przy temp zew. 0st C i wyłączonym ogrzewaniu jest od 21-23st C w ciągu dnia w zależności od aktywności i nasłonecznienia a nad ranem ok 20st w sypialniach na górze i 21st na dole. Przy temp zew. ok -5 st bez grzania temp są ok 1 st niższe.
W łazienkach termostaty na grzejnikach ustawione w nocy na 22,5 st  dolna do 24,5 st C górna- kwestia używania kibelka w nocy- a potem w ciągu dnia na odwrót.. Akurat mam dokładne odczyty i logi co 10min  temperatur z 4 punktów poprzez centralkę alarmową.
Teraz jeśli chodzi o komfort i zadowolenie: najważniejsze że żona jest zadowolona bo jest zmarzluchem i lubi siedzieć w samym t-shircie  :smile: . Temperatury zimą w pomieszczeniach w których przebywamy staramy się utrzymywać na poziomie ok 23-24st czyli czasami dogrzewamy do momentu pójścia spać- do rana temp spada do 20-21st. ale to akurat jest zaletą bo ja z kolei lubię chłód w trakcie snu.
Latem zaś chłodzimy do momentu pójścia spać a potem jeszcze klima włącza się timerem ok północy i nad ranem.I teraz najlepsze -podniesienie czy obniżenie temperatury i komfortu zajmuje tylko kilka do kilkunastu minut ze względu na brak akumulacji albo jej niewielki wpływ.
W łazienkach następnym razem zrobiłbym elektryczne kable grzejne w podłodze zamiast grzejników ściennych (przyznaje że nie posłuchałem rad na forum) -mimo grzania powietrza do wyższych temperatur na boso czuć chłodne kafle na podłodze. W pokojach tego efektu nie ma bo nie ma kafli.
Klimatyzatory sterowane niezależnie w pozostałych pomieszczeniach polecam ze względu na komfort zimą i latem a tego nie uzyskasz przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym i centralnej pompie ciepła bo nie schłodzisz podłogi.
Jeśli rozważasz ten typ dogrzewania/chłodzenia to wcześniej zaplanuj miejsca montażu i odpływy skroplin bo pompki to słabe rozwiązanie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Mam dwie jednostki zewnętrzne, obie na północy: ta mniejsza do klimatyzatora na parterze(Fujitsu) jest na ścianie garażu (koszt z montażem 5500zł) a ta druga większa obsługująca dwa klimatyzatory Gree (w splicie) jest na północnej ścianie domu, zaraz nad dachem garażu(koszt 7200 - dotacja 2400=4800zl).
> U mnie jest tak to rozbite bo montowałem klimatyzacje "na raty"(1+2 w odstępie roku)  ale da się kupić np 3 klimatyzatory lub więcej w splicie czyli na jednym większym agregacie i na pewno w sumie jest taniej. Rozważałem kanałówkę ale wybito mi to z głowy na tym forum, na elektrodzie i w firmach montujących. 
> W pokojach nie mam nic innego i np przy temp zew. 0st C i wyłączonym ogrzewaniu jest od 21-23st C w ciągu dnia w zależności od aktywności i nasłonecznienia a nad ranem ok 20st w sypialniach na górze i 21st na dole. Przy temp zew. ok -5 st bez grzania temp są ok 1 st niższe.
> W łazienkach termostaty na grzejnikach ustawione w nocy na 22,5 st  dolna do 24,5 st C górna- kwestia używania kibelka w nocy- a potem w ciągu dnia na odwrót.. Akurat mam dokładne odczyty i logi co 10min  temperatur z 4 punktów poprzez centralkę alarmową.
> Teraz jeśli chodzi o komfort i zadowolenie: najważniejsze że żona jest zadowolona bo jest zmarzluchem i lubi siedzieć w samym t-shircie . Temperatury zimą w pomieszczeniach w których przebywamy staramy się utrzymywać na poziomie ok 23-24st czyli czasami dogrzewamy do momentu pójścia spać- do rana temp spada do 20-21st. ale to akurat jest zaletą bo ja z kolei lubię chłód w trakcie snu.
> Latem zaś chłodzimy do momentu pójścia spać a potem jeszcze klima włącza się timerem ok północy i nad ranem.I teraz najlepsze -podniesienie czy obniżenie temperatury i komfortu zajmuje tylko kilka do kilkunastu minut ze względu na brak akumulacji albo jej niewielki wpływ.
> W łazienkach następnym razem zrobiłbym elektryczne kable grzejne w podłodze zamiast grzejników ściennych (przyznaje że nie posłuchałem rad na forum) -mimo grzania powietrza do wyższych temperatur na boso czuć chłodne kafle na podłodze. W pokojach tego efektu nie ma bo nie ma kafli.
> Klimatyzatory sterowane niezależnie w pozostałych pomieszczeniach polecam ze względu na komfort zimą i latem a tego nie uzyskasz przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym i centralnej pompie ciepła bo nie schłodzisz podłogi.
> Jeśli rozważasz ten typ dogrzewania/chłodzenia to wcześniej zaplanuj miejsca montażu i odpływy skroplin bo pompki to słabe rozwiązanie.


Twoje świadectwo jest dowodem o którym ja teoretycznie pisałem już od wielu lat. Pisałem ze w domach pasywnych nie trzeba sztucznie dogrzewać aby był odpowiedni komfort cieplny. Widzisz, w domu z BK masz ciepło bez dogrzewania, co przy domu w szkielecie drewnianym będzie jeszcze cieplej, bo cała ściana jest izolacją. Ale szczerze mówiąc nie myślałem o tym aby dogrzewać się klimą. Do tego myślę zastosować panele na podczerwień, kable grzejne (w pomieszczeniach z płytkami) czy folie na podczerwień przy panelach. Do tego dobrym uzupełnieniem byłaby klima, ale ja u siebie musiałbym mieć jedną w salonie o mocy 3,5kW, i cztery po 2,5kW w pokojach i kuchni od południa. Klima to jest jednak dziurawienie ścian, ale po jednym agregacie na poziom to nie byłoby najgorsze. W domu szkieletowym myślę że takie przejścia przez ściany lepiej zrobić z początku, bo łatwiej je odpowiednio uszczelnić. Obecnie u mnie w domu w upały było i 30st, a przy 27 nie było najgorzej. Jakby tyle było bez klimy to nie byłoby najgorzej. Ale plus limy jest taki że chłodzi i grzeje z COPem przez co pobiera mniej prądu. Zawsze powtarzałem, że w domach pasywnych, czy prawie pasywnych o małych potrzebach, najlepiej montować systemy niedrogie, bo inaczej się nie opłaca. A jak grzejesz wodę w cwu?

----------


## ACCel

Wyciągasz błędne wnioski. W domu szkieletowym (z wyjątkiem parterówki na płycie), dosyć trudno uzyskać całodobowo komfort cieplny w sposób pasywny bo nie ma magazynowania energii na noc (akumulacji), kiedy jest najbardziej potrzebna. Wszystkie zyski bytowe i słoneczne przekładają się głównie na przegrzanie w dzień, a nie na akumulację na noc.

W lecie ściany nie pochłaniają nadmiaru ciepła, więc musisz mocniej ochładzać klimą.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wyciągasz błędne wnioski. W domu szkieletowym (z wyjątkiem parterówki na płycie), dosyć trudno uzyskać całodobowo komfort cieplny w sposób pasywny bo nie ma magazynowania energii na noc (akumulacji), kiedy jest najbardziej potrzebna. Wszystkie zyski bytowe i słoneczne przekładają się głównie na przegrzanie w dzień, a nie na akumulację na noc.
> 
> W lecie ściany nie pochłaniają nadmiaru ciepła, więc musisz mocniej ochładzać klimą.


Akumulacja jest przereklamowana. W termosie masz jakąś akumulacje? Chodzi o to aby ograniczać straty ciepła. Przez akumulację, ciepła z domu nie wygonisz nawet gdy nastaną potem chłodniejsze dni, co w szkieletowym nie jest problemem. Po drugie w domu pasywnym nie jest ona tak bardzo potrzebna, jak w domu już energooszczędnym. Dom energooszczędny ma 2, 3 razy większe potrzeby grzewcze od pasywnego. To co w energooszczędnym wydaje się że musi być, nie oznacza że w pasywnym tak samo.

----------


## Brunoxp

> A jak grzejesz wodę w cwu?


Zwykły tani bojler 200l grzejący się tylko w dzień celem zwiększenia auto konsumpcji prądu ze słońca.

----------


## ACCel

> Akumulacja jest przereklamowana. W termosie masz jakąś akumulacje? Chodzi o to aby ograniczać straty ciepła. Przez akumulację, ciepła z domu nie wygonisz nawet gdy nastaną potem chłodniejsze dni, co w szkieletowym nie jest problemem. Po drugie w domu pasywnym nie jest ona tak bardzo potrzebna, jak w domu już energooszczędnym. Dom energooszczędny ma 2, 3 razy większe potrzeby grzewcze od pasywnego. To co w energooszczędnym wydaje się że musi być, nie oznacza że w pasywnym tak samo.


Haha zabawne :big grin: 
W termosie masz wodę, akumulacyjność objętościowa wody jest ponad dwa razy większa od betonu. Więc tak, w termosie masz akumulację.

Ciepła nie trzeba wyganiać gdy nadchodzą zimniejsze dni, ale jakby co jest to proste i bez potrzeby użycia energii.

Fundamentalne dla domu pasywnego są zyski bytowe oraz słoneczne. Bez zdolności akumulacji tracisz je szybko.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zwykły tani bojler 200l grzejący się tylko w dzień celem zwiększenia auto konsumpcji prądu ze słońca.


Myślałem już że masz podgrzewacze przepływowe. Nie myślałeś o pompie ciepła do cwu?

----------


## Kaizen

> Akumulacja jest przereklamowana. W termosie masz jakąś akumulacje?


To jak już zbudujesz, to pokaż, jak u Ciebie wyglądają temperatury w takiej sytuacji:




> 3. Czas pracy podłogówki wyjątkowo długi - 13:10 *do 14:50* - chciałem sprawdzić, ile uda się podbić temperaturę w dziennym okienku. Poza tym grzała 22:30-22:55 i 5:25-5:50 czyli łącznie 2,5 godziny w ciągu doby.
> 4. Za oknem temperatura taka (z grubsza - na wejściu do reku, odrobinę wyższa, niż faktycznie na zewnątrz - wielkość odrobiny zależy od wydajności wentylatorów):
> 
> [...]
> I na deserek wykres dla miłośników buforów i twierdzących, że nie da się utrzymać komfortu przy grzaniu tylko w taniej strefie. Że dzienne okienko, to za mało. Tylko czemu w praktyce tak to wygląda?
> 
> ?
> Nie dość, że amplituda to tylko 0,6* razem ze wszelkimi zakłóceniami (poza słonecznymi - te faktycznie potrafią wywalić temperaturę w kosmos) to jeszcze najcieplej po 6 godzinach od zakończenia grzania.


Ale jeszcze gorzej, przez brak akumulacji, będziesz miał latem. Popatrz na wykresy temperatury dobowej ze stacji pogodowej np. tutaj - często masz chłodno (czy nawet zimno) w nocy i upał w dzień. Przy braku akumulacji przez zyski słoneczne i bytowe masz jeszcze większy upał w dzień. A co w nocy? Jak masz małe straty, to dalej ten upał się utrzymuje. Jak otworzysz bypass i uda się przez małą akumulację trochę schłodzić nad ranem, to i tak słoneczko  robi ukrop bardzo szybko.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Haha zabawne
> W termosie masz wodę, akumulacyjność objętościowa wody jest ponad dwa razy większa od betonu. Więc tak, w termosie masz akumulację.
> 
> Ciepła nie trzeba wyganiać gdy nadchodzą zimniejsze dni, ale jakby co jest to proste i bez potrzeby użycia energii.
> 
> Fundamentalne dla domu pasywnego są zyski bytowe oraz słoneczne. Bez zdolności akumulacji tracisz je szybko.


W obecnym domu co mieszkam, jak były upały to temperatura potrafiła sięgnąć w środku 30st i nawet jak potem na polu spadła to w domu dalej było upalnie przez wiele dni, mimo że okna na przeciąg były otwarte cały czas. Nic to nie dawało więc jak bez potrzebnej energii chcesz się pozbyć nadmiaru ciepła z ścian? Jak już się to nagrzeje to właśnie dzięki akumulacji tego nie wygonisz. Bez akumulacji właśnie te zyski bytowe w domu mogą Ci zapewnić komfort cieplny. Własnie o to chodzi w domu pasywnym aby w pasywny sposób się ogrzewał, czyli dzięki zyskom bytowym i tym marnym słonecznym których nie ma za wiele w zimowe dni. W energooszczędnym domu to byłoby za mało, ale w pasywnym szkieletowym może się zdarzyć że przy -5st będzie w domu za ciepło. A do akumulacji ciepła mają być ewentualnie ściany wewnętrzne i podłoga. Ja mam tak zaprojektowany strop abym mógł zrobić sobie wylewkę akumulacyjną, którą też rozważam. Dodatkowo wszędzie podwójne płytowanie co też zwiększy akumulację ścian. Rozważam też wełnę drzewną w działówkach i przestrzeni instalacyjnej.  To powinno wystarczyć w domu pasywnym. A ściany zewnętrzne niczym jak termos mają chronić przed stratami ciepa. Nie zapomnij że powietrze też ma pojemność cieplną więc ograniczanie ich strat też jest ważne. Ja jestem zdania że ściany zewnętrzne mają izolować, a wewnętrzne i podłoga akumulować.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To jak już zbudujesz, to pokaż, jak u Ciebie wyglądają temperatury w takiej sytuacji:
> 
> 
> 
> Ale jeszcze gorzej, przez brak akumulacji, będziesz miał latem. Popatrz na wykresy temperatury dobowej ze stacji pogodowej np. tutaj - często masz chłodno (czy nawet zimno) w nocy i upał w dzień. Przy braku akumulacji przez zyski słoneczne i bytowe masz jeszcze większy upał w dzień. A co w nocy? Jak masz małe straty, to dalej ten upał się utrzymuje. Jak otworzysz bypass i uda się przez małą akumulację trochę schłodzić nad ranem, to i tak słoneczko  robi ukrop bardzo szybko.


Nie wiem jak będzie, zobaczy się...

----------


## ACCel

Przede wszystkim w sezonie letnim nie dopuścić aby w dzień osiągnąć 30 stopni wewnątrz.
Jeżeli w lecie w dzień w szkieleciaku bym nie używał klimatyzacji to w nocy będzie gorączka. W szkieleciaku!

Ciekawe jak chcesz osiągnąć pasywność swojego domu, tak na oko same przegrody zewnętrzne bez okien u ciebie dadzą 17kWh/rok do tego dodać okna, straty z wentylacji itp. jak dla mnie Twój dom będzie bliżej 30kWh niż 15.

Podwójny karton gips nic nie daje, już to liczyłem. Wylewka podłogowa? Ciekawe ile? Bo 5cm to trochę za mało.

Pojemność cieplna powietrza się nie liczy, zgadnij ile razy musisz to powietrze wymieniać w ciągu dnia aby uznać wentylację za poprawną? Za każdym razem tracisz powyżej 10% energii gdy masz rekuperator.

Chyba musisz nadrobić trochę w tych tematach, bo masz mnóstwo błędnych wyobrażeń.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak chce osiągnąć pasywność? No jak tego nie widzisz to już nie wiem jak to wytłumaczyć. Po pierwsze dobry projekt, z pomieszczeniami dziennymi i sypialniami od południa z dużymi (choć nie przesadzonymi) oknami, o prostej bryle i dobrym ociepleniu. Po drugie WM z reku co jest już podstawą w każdym energooszczędnym domu. A po trzecie z zadbaniem o wzorową szczelność domku co jest niezbędne. Mój projekt ma to wszystko co trzeba i szacuję zapotrzebowanie na ciepło na poziomie 10-15kWh/m2. Domek o trochę gorszych pod tym względem parametrach asolt wyliczył mi na 15kWh/m2, a ten jest lepszy. To wszystko też zależy od wartości jaką się przyjmie dla zysków bytowych. Ma znaczenie czy przyjmiemy takie jak narzuca program czyli 6,8W/m2 czy tak jak liczy asolt (i ja też tak przyjmuję w obliczeniach) 3W/m2. Są i wyższe te wartości. Praktycznie cały wynik głównie zależy od tego i na tym są rożne przekłamania. Jak się przyjmie w obliczeniach duże zyski bytowe to i przy gorszej izolacji można osiągnąć dobry wynik. Ale to wszystko jest na papierze. Asolt pisał że z swojego doświadczenia wie że 3W/m2 to jest w miarę uczciwa wartość która prawie zawsze u każdego występuje i tyle można przyjmować w obliczeniach. Potem jest tak że dla wyższej tej wartości wychodzi że domek jest pasywny, a dla niższej już zdecydowanie nie. Mi dobry wynik wychodził dla tej niższej wartości, wiec o wynik jestem spokojny. 
Ludzie mają błędne myślenie o domach pasywnych, że są one naszpikowane jakimiś dziwnymi technologiami, czy że są nie wiadomo jakie. Albo że taki dom jest droższy od zwykłego energooszczędnego o 20 czy 30%. Ja to muszę przełamać, by wszyscy zobaczyli że jest zupełnie inaczej.

----------


## asolt

Wracajac do wielkosci wsp. zysków bytowych to aby to było dokladnie trzeba by ten wskaznik indywidualnie liczyc dla kazdego domu. Czynników wplywajacych na koncowy wynik jest wiele i uzyskanie dokładnej wartosci jest praktycznie nie mozliwe. Nie znaczy to jednak ze nie ma sensu jego liczenia. Niestety trzeba posiadac podstawowe dane do tych obliczen takie jak:
ilosc i moce sprzetów wyposazenia (kuchnia, lodowka, tv, oswietlenie, ilosc domowników i ich wiek itd)
przewidywany czas uzytkowania (podłaczenia do zasilania) tych sprzetów w rozbiciu na miesiące
Osobiscie nie wyliczałem tego dla konkretnych warunków, nie miałem takiego zlecenia, z drugiej strony nikt nie był w stanie dostarczyc takich danych, z powodu prognozowania przyszłosci. Jak wiadomo jest to domena wrózek i jasnowidzów i dlatego trudno sie odniesc zwyklemu inwestorowi do tego tematu.
O ile w przypadku domów energoosczednych temat nie jest az tak wazny chociaz te 6,8 W/m2 jest wartoscią zbyt duzą moim zdaniem to w przypadku domów pasywnych temat jest bardzo istotny i jak wspomniał Kamil przyjecie róznych wielkosci tez wsp zmienia diametralnie wyniki obliczen

----------


## Brunoxp

Wracając do tematu akumulacji to jak pomyślę to rzeczywiście coś tam mam: jeśli chodzi o parter to jest płyta fundamentowa i dwa słupy betonowe -prawie  30m3 zbrojonego betonu, ściany nośne z BK 24cm i 18cm, schody betonowe, strop żerański a na pietrze ścianki działowe z BK 12cm. Wszystko pokryte 1cm tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym.
Odnośnie grzania CWU -bojler kosztował mnie 800zl a roczne zużycie prądu na 4 osoby to ok 2,3MWh. Zamiast pompy lepiej kasę zainwestować w PV na dachu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wiem jak będzie, zobaczy się...


A masz w ogóle OZC policzone ?

----------


## gawel

> Wracając do tematu akumulacji to jak pomyślę to rzeczywiście coś tam mam: jeśli chodzi o parter to jest płyta fundamentowa i dwa słupy betonowe -prawie  30m3 zbrojonego betonu, ściany nośne z BK 24cm i 18cm, schody betonowe, strop żerański a na pietrze ścianki działowe z BK 12cm. Wszystko pokryte 1cm tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym.
> Odnośnie grzania CWU -bojler kosztował mnie 800zl a roczne zużycie prądu na 4 osoby to ok 2,3MWh. Zamiast pompy lepiej kasę zainwestować w PV na dachu.


No nie do końca moja PC z dotacją kosztowała 2400 za to nie kupisz nawet jednego kwp. Bez dodtacji można pc cuw atlantica kupić za 4500 to już jest na poziomie 1 kwp ale on nie wystarczy na pokrycie zużycia cuw na rok ale na pokrycie zuzycia Pc cuw juz tak

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wracając do tematu akumulacji to jak pomyślę to rzeczywiście coś tam mam: jeśli chodzi o parter to jest płyta fundamentowa i dwa słupy betonowe -prawie  30m3 zbrojonego betonu, ściany nośne z BK 24cm i 18cm, schody betonowe, strop żerański a na pietrze ścianki działowe z BK 12cm. Wszystko pokryte 1cm tynkiem cementowo-wapiennym.
> Odnośnie grzania CWU -bojler kosztował mnie 800zl a roczne zużycie prądu na 4 osoby to ok 2,3MWh. Zamiast pompy lepiej kasę zainwestować w PV na dachu.


Wiem że masz jakąś akumulację, bo nie da się aby jej nie było wcale w domu murowanym, no chyba że da się izolację od środka i ściany szkieletowe. 
Najtańszy bojler 200l na allegro jest za 1k, z galmetu 1,5k, pompa ciepła z zbiornikiem do cwu to koszt 4400zł, z podłączeniem pewnie 5k więc 4k różnicy i za to się kupi 1kW paneli. Myślisz że nie ma sensu inwestowanie w pompę do cwu?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> A masz w ogóle OZC policzone ?


Jeszcze mi się nie chciało liczyć, ale to jest tylko formalność. A później zlecę fachowe obliczenia.

----------


## Brunoxp

> Wiem że masz jakąś akumulację, bo nie da się aby jej nie było wcale w domu murowanym, no chyba że da się izolację od środka i ściany szkieletowe. 
> Najtańszy bojler 200l na allegro jest za 1k, z galmetu 1,5k, pompa ciepła z zbiornikiem do cwu to koszt 4400zł, z podłączeniem pewnie 5k więc 4k różnicy i za to się kupi 1kW paneli. Myślisz że nie ma sensu inwestowanie w pompę do cwu?


Jeszcze jeden agregat na zewnątrz, jeszcze jeden przepust w ścianie, sam mówiłeś że w domu pasywnym wszystko ma być proste i nieskomplikowane a taka pompa będzie mocno eksploatowana cały rok  :smile: 
Ale z dotacją rzeczywiście cena PC CWU jest dobra, szkoda że 2 lata temu gdy budowałem i wykańczałem nie było dotacji. Udało mi się kupić taniej markowy emaliowany bojler z małą wgniotką choć rozważałem kilkukrotnie droższy ze stali nierdzewnej. W porównaniu do nierdzewki to cena PC z dotacją jest lepsza ale widzę że w tej cenie PC CWU ma zbiorniki emaliowane.

----------


## ACCel

Kolega Daniellos zrobił fotowoltaikę na nowych częściach w okolicy 2500zł/kWp przed dopłatami.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7887272

Ja robiłem w podobnych kosztach PV na gruncie z używanymi inwerterami i najlepszymi panelami jakie udało mi się*dostać (bifacial), a rozbudowę zrobię jeszcze taniej.
Osobiście uważam, że pompy ciepła w budynkach energooszczędnych nie mają*racji bytu, do czasu gdy jest dostępna fotowoltaika z opustem. Po zbudowaniu domu rozbuduję moje 3,5kW do 10kW.


Jeszcze jedna uwaga do pomp CWU, czy większość modeli przypadkiem nie ma zintegrowanego wymiennika i kompresora na sobie i po prostu wysysają ciepło z pomieszczenia? Pobieżnie szukając to podstawowe modele mają temperaturę pracy 7-35 stopni. Jeżeli tak to jest to totalny bezsens.

----------


## tkaczor123

Da się zrobić w tej cenie jak kolega Daniellos, wiadomo praca własna. Mnie na nowych komponentach po uldze wyjdzie 1410 zł za kWp.
Teraz nie ma co robić na  używkach bo przy dofinansowaniu z"Mój prąd" się nie opłaca.
W kwietniu robię następną 4kWp za 11500zł przed dofinansowaniem.
Jeżeli "dobrze" ocieplony dom to pompę za 23 tyś nową się nie opłaca.
Można kupić przeróbkę klimy dużo dużo taniej i spełni swoje zadanie.
Ale każdy robi jak uważa.
Kiedyś jak czytałem zakładałeś używki GS50 na dachu teraz drugi raz byś pewnie wybrał nowe z dofinansowaniem :smile: .

----------


## gawel

> Da się zrobić w tej cenie jak kolega Daniellos, wiadomo praca własna. Mnie na nowych komponentach po uldze wyjdzie 1410 zł za kWp.
> Teraz nie ma co robić na  używkach bo przy dofinansowaniu z"Mój prąd" się nie opłaca.
> W kwietniu robię następną 4kWp za 11500zł przed dofinansowaniem.
> Jeżeli "dobrze" ocieplony dom to pompę za 23 tyś nową się nie opłaca.
> Można kupić przeróbkę klimy dużo dużo taniej i spełni swoje zadanie.
> Ale każdy robi jak uważa.
> Kiedyś jak czytałem zakładałeś używki GS50 na dachu teraz drugi raz byś pewnie wybrał nowe z dofinansowaniem.


A jaki sens ma centralne i PC przy takiej fotowoltaice może coś prostszego i tańszego.

----------


## ACCel

Żadna PC nie ma sensu przez najbliższe 15 lat. Same PV wystarczy. Oczywiście piszę o energooszczędnym domu tak by zużycie energii zamknęło się poniżej 5000kWh na rok na ogrzewanie czyli przy moich 140m2 jakieś 35kWh/m2. Jakbym zaczął liczyć teoretyczne zyski bytowe i słoneczne to też by mi wyszedł pasywny  :wink: 

Ja i tak robię podlogowkę wodną i jakiś mały kocioł elektryczny. Jak skończą się opusty (w teorii 15 lat), albo rząd będzie nas próbował wydymać to można tam podłączyć nawet kozę z wężownicą.
A za 15 lat jakiś mini reaktor fuzyjny  :big grin: 

GS50 były bezkonkurencyjne dwa lata temu, w zeszłym roku pojawiły się panele poniżej 1,5zł/kWp brutto, które łatwiej montować (zamiast 6 GS jeden panel) i są nowe. A ja w drugiej instalacji wybrałem panele Yingli Panda bifacial, jako najlepiej rokujące z trwałością, bo mają szybę z obu stron, a nie laminat. Oczywiście było to kilka miesięcy przed tym jak pojawiły się dopłaty i już się nie załapałem.
Kolejne też na pewno kupię bifacial glass-glass.

----------


## PaRa

W moim przypadku koszt całej kotłowni ( PC PW, zasobnik CWU, zawory,  itp. ) to 17500 bo załapałem się na dotację 25%. Teraz od ponad roku czekam na montaż instalacji PV z dotacją 80%, rocznie zużywam 5500 kW w G12 W ale jak się uda to będę montował prawie 10 kW. W najbliższym czasie montaż klimy w salonie.

 Dziś robiłbym podłogówkę w płycie a nie wylewce, i wykorzystał zbiornik do CWU i grzałki jako bufor ciepła.

----------


## gawel

> W moim przypadku koszt całej kotłowni ( PC PW, zasobnik CWU, zawory,  itp. ) to 17500 bo załapałem się na dotację 25%. Teraz od ponad roku czekam na montaż instalacji PV z dotacją 80%, rocznie zużywam 5500 kW w G12 W ale jak się uda to będę montował prawie 10 kW. W najbliższym czasie montaż klimy w salonie.
> 
>  Dziś robiłbym podłogówkę w płycie a nie wylewce, i wykorzystał zbiornik do CWU i grzałki jako bufor ciepła.


Po co montujesz 10 kwp co to ma na celu i kiedy zwróci się ta inwestycja??

----------


## kamilb1987b

A co powiecie o tych panelach https://allegro.pl/oferta/panele-fot...wp-8809218004? Jakbyście kupowali to gdzie najlepiej aby panele były dobre?

----------


## PaRa

> Po co montujesz 10 kwp co to ma na celu i kiedy zwróci się ta inwestycja??


 Gdybym musiał zapłacić za to ceny rynkowe to nie miało by sensu, ale 80% dotacji zmienia postać rzeczy, Tym bardziej, że mocno zastanawiam się nad elektrykiem.

Jak poznam dokładne warunki i ceny to bede wiedział.

----------


## gawel

> Gdybym musiał zapłacić za to ceny rynkowe to nie miało by sensu, ale 80% dotacji zmienia postać rzeczy, Tym bardziej, że mocno zastanawiam się nad elektrykiem.
> 
> Jak poznam dokładne warunki i ceny to bede wiedział.


To bez sensu takie kupowanie na oślep bo dają, założenia masz niezłe i przy tak dużej instalacji PV to nie warto wogule zawracać sobie głowy centralnym wodnym tylko zaostać przy grzejnikach elektrychnych lub elektrycznej podogówce bułor jest bez sensu bo masz bufor w ostaci sieci a w ximie i tak prądu jest za mało z pv a by go nagrzać. Więc oddawanie prądu do sieci po to aby go pobierać z sieci i ogrzewać wode w buforze aby ogrzewać powietrze w domu podłogówką to nawet upierdliwie i długo się opisuje nie mówiąc o eksploatacji. Ale chcesz wydawać pieniadze to wydawaj.

----------


## gawel

> Gdybym musiał zapłacić za to ceny rynkowe to nie miało by sensu, ale 80% dotacji zmienia postać rzeczy, Tym bardziej, że mocno zastanawiam się nad elektrykiem.
> 
> Jak poznam dokładne warunki i ceny to bede wiedział.


Tak na prawdę trzeba dopłacić jeszcze vat.

----------


## Brunoxp

> A co powiecie o tych panelach https://allegro.pl/oferta/panele-fot...wp-8809218004? Jakbyście kupowali to gdzie najlepiej aby panele były dobre?


Nie da się powiedzieć gdzie aby były dobre bo dziś firma istnieje a jutro jej moze nie być. Ponoć w naszej szerokości geograficznej lepiej sprawują się polikryształy albo CIGSy(nie do zdobycia). Sam mam Sharpy 275W(poli) i uzysk roczny na poziomie 1100Wh z 1kWp ale duzo mono jest  teraz w dobrej cenie i jest w czym wybierać. Raczej zastanów się na wyborem dobrego markowego falownika.

----------


## fotohobby

> T Więc oddawanie prądu do sieci po to aby go pobierać z sieci i ogrzewać wode w buforze aby ogrzewać powietrze w domu podłogówką to nawet upierdliwie i długo się opisuje nie mówiąc o eksploatacji.


A co w tym upierdliwego ?
Podłączasz i działa i to lepiej, niż grzejniki.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie da się powiedzieć gdzie aby były dobre bo dziś firma istnieje a jutro jej moze nie być. Ponoć w naszej szerokości geograficznej lepiej sprawują się polikryształy albo CIGSy(nie do zdobycia). Sam mam Sharpy 275W(poli) i uzysk roczny na poziomie 1100Wh z 1kWp ale duzo mono jest  teraz w dobrej cenie i jest w czym wybierać. Raczej zastanów się na wyborem dobrego markowego falownika.


A ten zestaw https://allegro.pl/oferta/elektrowni...1a14291fbf951? Widać że sam falownik to ponad 8k, a to jeszcze nie wszystko by można było podłączyć na dachu. Jeszcze jest inna kwestia, czy można sobie samemu kupić dowolny zestaw PV, a potem starać się o dotacje na to, czy trzeba kupić od jakiś autoryzowanych sprzedawców którzy są objęci tym programem? Czy dotacja jest jedna, czyli przykładowo 5k, czy może procentowo od całej inwestycji? jak to dziś wygląda?

----------


## fotohobby

Wybuduj najpierw, potem się martw dotacjami na PV.
Zanim dom postawisz może ich nie być, a mogą być na zupełnie innych warunkach.

Na razie możesz kupić sam na 23% i mieć to zamontowane przez osobę z uprawnieniami, albo całość zrobione przez firmę na 8%.
Użyte podzespoły nie mogą być starsze, niż 2 lata licząc od daty montażu.
Falownik i panele muszą mieć certyfikaty.

----------


## gawel

> A co w tym upierdliwego ?
> Podłączasz i działa i to lepiej, niż grzejniki.


dlaczego lepiej ? Bo kosztują 10 razy tyle maja 5 razy mniejsza żywotność, ciekną i zamarzają ??? Czy są inne lukratywne i zajebiste powody???

----------


## fotohobby

Po prostu ogrzewanie domu podłogówką jest bardziej komfortowe, niż grzejnikami.

----------


## Dulin7

> Po prostu ogrzewanie domu podłogówką jest bardziej komfortowe, niż grzejnikami.


No to zaraz sie zacznie  :smile:

----------


## gawel

> Po prostu ogrzewanie domu podłogówką jest bardziej komfortowe, niż grzejnikami.


To kwestia indywidualna a czy podłogówka musi być dziewiętnastowieczna wodna?

----------


## fotohobby

Wolę mieć,  na wszelki wypadek, możliwość podpięcie innego źródła ciepła.

----------


## gawel

> Wolę mieć,  na wszelki wypadek, możliwość podpięcie innego źródła ciepła.


No ten argument jest żaden zwłaszcza w dobie zbliżającego się zakazu palenia czymkolwiek , to nie jest argument czy racjonalne uzasadnienie. I co to jest te wszelki wypadek, możesz włączyć grzejnik za 100 zł i tez nie  zmarzniesz a pieniądze wydane na układ wodny starczą na grzanie tego grzejnika bardzo długo. nie będzie prądu to żaden piec nie zadziała.

----------


## fotohobby

> No ten argument jest żaden zwłaszcza w dobie zbliżającego się zakazu palenia czymkolwiek , to nie jest argument czy racjonalne uzasadnienie. I co to jest te wszelki wypadek, możesz włączyć grzejnik za 100 zł i tez nie  zmarzniesz a pieniądze wydane na układ wodny starczą na grzanie tego grzejnika bardzo długo. nie będzie prądu to żaden piec nie zadziała.


Zadziała, zadziała. Pompką z UPS pójdzie. Ale to nie wątek na tego typu dywagacje

----------


## gawel

> Zadziała, zadziała. Pompką z UPS pójdzie. Ale to nie wątek na tego typu dywagacje


No dla mnie to słaby argument dla tak znacznych kosztów już jakby ktoś nawet zrobił fajną kozę do grzania awaryjnego nawet na jakiś eko paliwo to by do mnie bardziej trafiło.

----------


## ACCel

Mając podłogowkę inną niż wodną czyli kable grzejne na prąd, jesteś w 100% uzależniony od energetyki oraz fochów naszych rządów. Jeżeli dasz podłogówkę wodną to zostawiasz sobie wybór, gaz ziemny, LPG, ekogroszek, drewno, śmieci, olej opałowy, pompa ciepła.

A różnica w kosztach jest prawie żadna (kable vs rurki).

----------


## gawel

> Mając podłogowkę inną niż wodną czyli kable grzejne na prąd, jesteś w 100% uzależniony od energetyki oraz fochów naszych rządów. Jeżeli dasz podłogówkę wodną to zostawiasz *sobie wybór, gaz ziemny, LPG, ekogroszek, drewno, śmieci, olej opałowy*, pompa ciepła.
> 
> A różnica w kosztach jest prawie żadna (kable vs rurki).


 Na jak długo? i co doliczysz do tego 5000 kary za palenie syfem albo opłaty emisyjne jak w Niemczech lub całkowity zakaz palenia gazem jak w Austrii?? Chyba że zamierzasz żyć jeszcze 5 lat to rób co uważasz. inaczej to są pieniądze wywalone w błoto poza ty, podłogówka nie wszytkim  odpowiada a grzejniki elektryczne kosztują 2 tysiące za to nie zrobisz żadnej podłogówki.

----------


## ACCel

Starasz się udowodnić, że wolność wyboru jest zła, bo znasz jedyne sluszne rozwiązanie? Weź nie żartuj. Nie mówiąc o tym co myślę o unijnym ekoterrorze. Niemcy i Włochy mają największe elektrownie węglowe, wcześniej przez lata truli cały kontynent razem z Francuzami i Brytyjczykami, a teraz będą zgrywać świętych. 

Pomijając dyskusję co lepsze podłogówka czy grzejniki (akurat mam jednego Atlantica i jakoś do mnie nie przemawia, to już wolę klimę), to za 3000zł spokojnie zrobię podłogówkę wodną. 600m pexa kosztuje 1200zł.

A i chciałeś jakiś nietypowy sposób wykorzystania podłogówki:
https://www.instructables.com/id/Com...eating-System/

----------


## gawel

Co było to było i nie ma to wpływu na obecne uregulowania zwłaszcza ograniczenia emisyjne , są i to jest fakt nie do odrzucenia przytoczonymi przez Ciebie fohami. Dla mnie atutem ogrzewania grzejnikowego jest bezawaryjność oraz odporność na mróz gdybym chciał wyjechać na zimę do np Australii to jadę z podłogówki wodnej nie wiem czy da się te wodę wylać w 100%. Jeszcze przed PV to żałowałem że nie mam co wodnego bo myślałem nad PC ale w dobie pv to cieszę się że mam co mam . Z klimą pomysł popieram i też zamierzam założyć w tym roku do ogrzewania na parterze. Masz jakiś konkretny model klimy upatrzony?

----------


## ACCel

Ty będziesz się dostosowywał do tego co wymyślą miłościwie panujący w Brukseli albo Warszawie (już planują opłatę mocową od PV). Możesz nazywać samodzielne myślenie fochami. Ja to nazywam rozsądkiem.

Argument o wyjeździe do Australii jest z kosmosu. Mało kto aktualnie projektuje chociażby instalacje wody użytkowej jako opróżnialne. I mogę się założyć że w twoim domu też nie da się ich opróżnić całkowicie. Awaryjność w podłogówce wodnej? Grzałka i pompka. Też mi coś.

----------


## gawel

Dla mnie liczy się komfort i łącznie niskie koszty inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne ogrzewania oraz utrzymania domu. Jak podliczyłem to za zeszły rok koszt utrzymania domu wyszedł 5274 zł czyli miesięcznie 439 zł. Ciekaw jestem jak to wyjdzie z PV i po zainstalowaniu klimy. 

Politykę mam powiem kolokwialnie w dupie

Dlaczego argument o wyjeździe gdzieś na kilka miesięcy jest kosmiczny?

----------


## fotohobby

> Dla mnie liczy się komfort i łącznie niskie koszty inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne ogrzewania oraz utrzymania domu. Jak podliczyłem to za zeszły rok koszt utrzymania domu wyszedł 5274 zł czyli miesięcznie 439 zł. Ciekaw jestem jak to wyjdzie z PV i po zainstalowaniu klimy. 
> 
> Politykę mam powiem kolokwialnie w dupie
> 
> Dlaczego argument o wyjeździe gdzieś na kilka miesięcy jest kosmiczny?


Wyjedziesz i zostawisz dom bez ogrzewania ?
Bezsens. Szwagier mieszka w DE, tu ma dom, przyjeżdża tylko na 2 tygodnie w w zimie i 3 w lecie, jakoś w zimi3, kiedy to nie ma nie ma problemu z utrzymaniem 8Cw domu

----------


## gawel

> Wyjedziesz i zostawisz dom bez ogrzewania ?
> Bezsens. Szwagier mieszka w DE, tu ma dom, przyjeżdża tylko na 2 tygodnie w w zimie i 3 w lecie, jakoś w zimi3, kiedy to nie ma nie ma problemu z utrzymaniem 8Cw domu


I czemu ro ma służyć?

----------


## fotohobby

> I czemu ro ma służyć?


Wyobraż sobie, że ma w domu rośliny. W tym pomieszczeniu jest nawet 12C
I drewniane podłogi (oraz trochę antycznych mebli).



> Z innym, niepożądanym procesem pracy drewna, spotykamy się w pomieszczeniach niezamieszkałych lub też gdy wyjeżdżamy na zimowy wypoczynek. W takich pomieszczeniach, na skutek niskiej temperatury, następuje działanie odwrotne do wysychania desek. Drewno wchłania wilgoć z powietrza i pęcznieje. Wtedy może pojawić się tzw. krawędziowanie występujące na bokach desek, lub łódkowanie czyli deformacja desek. Należy pamiętać, że o ile powstawanie szczelin jest mniej kłopotliwe o tyle krawędziowanie i łódkowanie jest w większości przypadków nieodwracalne. Co więcej w nieogrzewanym domu i przy wysokiej wilgotności, odkształcenia mogą spotkać nie tylko drewnianą podłogę ale także drzwi czy okna. W tym przypadku ogrzewanie jest konieczne, nie ze względu na niską temperaturę, ale na zbyt wysoką wilgotność powietrza.

----------


## aldente

Po co próbujecie uświadamiać kogoś z klapkami na oczach. Ten ktoś nie wie, że panele PV w okresie zimowym praktycznie energii nie dają. Wystarczy taki dzień, jak dziś że wieje okrutnie i linii energetycznej nie ma. Wystarczy zmiana w warunkach umowy Prosument i prądu w zimie z lata nie ma. Ale po co myśleć, jak można taniej tu i teraz i nie przejmować się ewentualnymi przeszkodami. Zawsze przecież wtedy państwo da jakiś +, typu "generator+".

----------


## gnago

> W jakim sensie ciężko dostosować do nastolatek? Mógłbyś rozwinąć tę myśl?


A co tu rozwijać nastolatki mają inne spojrzenie na życie , pokój sprowadzanych rówieśników etc. A dom ma starczyć i na ten wiek dzieci. A co do kręgosłupa to myślałem identycznie przechodzi i jest OK.  Teraz i rentgen i rezonans bo wdało się zwyrodnienie. Rehabilitacja pomogła , bo był początek. Odżałuj na początek na rentgen albo te cztery stówki z hakiem na rezonans . Albo pooglądaj Porczyńskiego na YT

----------


## BeataSzuk

Tak sobie pomyślałam, że może podpowiem ci w kwestii okien, o ile jeszcze nie zdecydowałeś. Ja mam te: [SPAM] (link wzięłam ze strony producenta, ale oni ich nie sprzedają, polecam szukać w sklepach w swoim mieście - na tej stronie jest info, gdzie i w którym mieście można dostać, z tego, co widziałam, są niemal wszędzie). Spełniają parametry okien pasywnych, są energooszczędne - tym w zasadzie się kierowałam. Zatrzymują ciepło, szczególnie zimą jest to ważne. A latem z kolei też spełniają najważniejszą funkcję, bo dzięki nim dom nie nagrzewa się tak szybko, fajnie izolują. Mam je od 3 lat i nie zamieniłabym na inne. Cenowo wyszły bardzo przyzwoicie. Polecam.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Napisał kamilb1987b
> 
> 
> W jakim sensie ciężko dostosować do nastolatek? Mógłbyś rozwinąć tę myśl?
> 
> 
> A co tu rozwijać nastolatki mają inne spojrzenie na życie , pokój sprowadzanych rówieśników etc. A dom ma starczyć i na ten wiek dzieci. A co do kręgosłupa to myślałem identycznie przechodzi i jest OK.  Teraz i rentgen i rezonans bo wdało się zwyrodnienie. Rehabilitacja pomogła , bo był początek. Odżałuj na początek na rentgen albo te cztery stówki z hakiem na rezonans . Albo pooglądaj Porczyńskiego na YT


Jak skończę zabawę z rozbiórka a potem z budową to wtedy będę się badał. Rentgen już robiłem, nic tam nie było widać, aby stało się coś złego, więc doktorka przepisała jakieś tabletki i kazała leżeć przez 3 tygodnie by wypocząć. Jak mówiłem że nie mam czasu na leżenie to zabroniła brać tabletki, bo dzięki nim lepiej się poczuję, ale przez obciążenia bardziej sobie zaszkodzę. Więc z bolącymi plecami robiłem, aż samo po czasie z grubsza przeszło. To pewnie wszystko boli przez to że dużo pracuję i mało odpoczywam. Od 8-16 do pracy zarobkowej, gdzie jest ciągle ruch i nie raz bardzo intensywny, a potem tak od 17 do 22 przy rozbiórce z burzeniem ścian, kucie ciężkim młotem, wywózka taczkami gruzu. Więc jak skończę zabawę w budowlankę to pewnie mi to potem przejdzie.

----------


## ACCel

Myślę że powinieneś zmienić lekarza - na specjalistę niekoniecznie od dolegliwości fizycznych. Kto normalny wyburza dom ręcznie i wywozi gruz taczkami?
Zbudujesz dom a potem hop na wózek? :Confused: 

Mi się*zdarzało przeginać ale tylko w kategorii zmęczenia, jak zaczynasz mieć problem z kręgosłupem to się go leczy, rehabilituje, wzmacnia, a nie czeka aż się pogorszy.

----------


## fotohobby

Odżałuj parę zł na sprzęt i paru ludzi....

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Myślę że powinieneś zmienić lekarza - na specjalistę niekoniecznie od dolegliwości fizycznych. Kto normalny wyburza dom ręcznie i wywozi gruz taczkami?
> Zbudujesz dom a potem hop na wózek?
> 
> Mi się*zdarzało przeginać ale tylko w kategorii zmęczenia, jak zaczynasz mieć problem z kręgosłupem to się go leczy, rehabilituje, wzmacnia, a nie czeka aż się pogorszy.


Ja ręcznie wszystko burzę i ogólnie fajnie się to robi tylko czasem zmęczenie bierze górę. Do tej pory wszystko robię sam. Pomoc od brata miałem przy zrzucaniu belek stropowych długich na 8m i bardzo ciężkich że sam bym tego nie zrobił. Potem w czterech je przenieśliśmy, ale sam je sobie poukładałem na podstawki by nie leżały na trawie bo może się do czegoś przydadzą. Praktycznie walczę z tym od lutego zeszłego roku czyli od roku. Fizycznie z rozbiórką aby to było widać że się rozbiera to od sierpnia, gdy zrzuciłem pierwszą dachówkę, ale od lutego zacząłem jakby przygotowanie do rozbiórki z ogarnięciem działki. Tego jest tak dużo by to opisać, a i tak jak się nie zobaczy to żadne opisy nie pomogą. Ponoć po 28 roku życia człowiek zaczyna się już starzeć więc to ze coś czasem boli to jest chyba normalne. Aby było lżej z budową temu między innymi zdecydowałem się na szkielet drewniany. Najcięższa robota była z rozbiórką domu, potem pod tym względem będzie łatwiej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Odżałuj parę zł na sprzęt i paru ludzi....


Sprzęt kupuję na bieżąco, a ludzi nie będę zatrudniać skoro sam mam czas na rozbiórkę. Wiadomo że zawsze łatwiej jest wynająć jakąś ekipę która to wszystko za mnie zrobi, ale czasu bym nie miał aby ich pilnować, a po drugie samemu też coś muszę porobić. Już rok minął odkąd działam z działką, z przygotowaniem do rozbiórki starego domu oraz z samą rozbiórką i porządkowaniem. Dobrze się robi, ale czasami jest ciężej. Nikt nie powiedział że będzie lekko, sam wiedziałem że tak nie będzie, więc mówi się trudno i działa się dalej. Mam czas zanim uzyska się PnB więc mogę działać. Będzie co wspominać.

----------


## Brunoxp

> możesz podać model tych paneli. Nd-rb czy nd-ac?


sharp nd-rb 275w

----------


## kamilb1987b

Z PnB są jakieś postępy. Ponoć potrzeba jeszcze papieru że ten stary dom jest do rozbiórki. Dokładniej mówiąc w urzędzie byłem 12 lutego zeszłego roku, a pieczątkę że nie wnoszą sprzeciwu podbili 18 lutego. Dziwne jest to że oni ode mnie chcą papier który był złożony u nich w urzędzie, może nawet w tym samym pokoju. Nie wiem w którym bo architekt to załatwia przy okazji innych spraw. To jest jakaś paranoja urzędnicza. Przecież wystarczy u siebie w papierach to sprawdzić i wszystko byłoby jasne. Pewnie nawet w komputerze można wpisać jakieś dane i sprawdzić czy były składane odpowiednie wnioski. To nie jest trudne, a wystarczy trochę chęci. Szczerze mówiąc, przez to ile to trwało z architektem, aż ciężko mi uwierzyć że już w przyszłym tygodniu może być to PnB. Nie mam tego uczucia że to już na dniach. 
W niedzielę rano kończyłem robienie wjazdu na działkę. W sobotę wieczorem koło 20 jeszcze trochę kułem fundament po tej jednej ścianie co zwaliłem na tym wjeździe, by potem jak resztę będę zagęszczał i będzie to siadać, aby przez fundament nic nie wystawało. Jakby ktoś z was chciał kupić sobie młot wyburzeniowy i zastanawia się jaki kupić, to myślę że ten z YATO można śmiało polecić. Fundament twardy jak kamień, a młot daje radę. Majątku też nie kosztuje bo te 650-700zł a na jakieś wyburzenia, czy kucia jakby przydomowe (nie profesjonalne) może być. Nie kuję nim dzień w dzień po 10 godzin więc nie wiem jak długo przy takiej pracy by wytrzymał. To jest sprzęt do domowego użytku i do tego jest bardzo dobry. 65J to jest moc która mówi sama za siebie. Jak ktoś się zastanawia nad młotem wyburzeniowym a zwykłym udarowym co ma kilka juli, to do drobnego kucia zwykła udarówka może być. Jeżeli to ma być kucie posadzki, czy kucie na parę dni to tylko wyburzeniowy bo pójdzie nim kilka razy szybciej. Ten z YATO daje radę kuć na wysokości klatki piersiowej pionowo, lekkie nie jest ale na tyle dobrze wyważony że można w pionie kuć. Ja tak kułem ścianę o długości 7m, czyli wykuwałem taki jakby klin w ścianie i jak dochodziłem do końca ściany to się zwaliła na jakieś 70cm do końca. Jak już widziałem że coś dziwnego się z nią dzieje to trzeba było uciekać by nie przygniotła. Jeszcze jeden kawałek północnej ściany z szlaki o długości 4m mi został, ale wjazd cały wysypany i nie ma gdzie gruzu sypać. Jeszcze trochę ściany wewnętrznej nośnej z cegły mi zostało, ale to jakieś 4 godziny pracy może 5. Najdłużej trwa wrzucanie cegieł na jedną kupkę. Teraz je wrzucam w miejscu jednego z pomieszczeń starego domu o wymiarach 3x4m. Po brzegi jest ono zapełnione gruzem i do góry kupka rośnie. Teraz ma ponad metr a jeszcze trochę jest do dorzucenia do niej. Wszystko pójdzie na zasypanie fundamentów więc gruz się nie zmarnuje. Wcześniej planowałem zamówić proszek od pigeona, ale mam co wrzucić do tego zasypu fundamentu więc proszek odpuściłem.

----------


## gnago

A ja wrednie uparty będę . Jak robi się na młocie to ludzie machinalnie zaciskają zęby. To błąd odbija się na uzębieniu, ich starciu przez wibrację. No i norma BHP to max 6 h dziennie. Co do pleców twój wybór . Ale przynajmniej gorąca długa kąpiel w wannie z solą już teraz, dziś . Pozwala rozluźnić mięśnie , a to one konserwują skoliozę . I staraj się obciążać równomiernie.  Budowlanka wyciera ludzi, nawet bez wypadków. Kumpel ma ojca murarza predyspozycje genetyczne, zawód i praca całoroczna efekt przy 50 renta, bo palce wykręciło pod kątem prostym. Ani żyć ani umrzeć. Ale wibracje chronią przed osteoporozą

----------


## kamilb1987b

Było kiedyś tak  a dziś jest tak  trochę gruzu mi zostało który wrzucę do zaspania fundamentu. Jeszcze resztka północnej ściany, ale rano drobne wywiozłem taczkami na podjazd więc wygląda trochę ładniej. Wszystko zrobiłem własnymi silami poza zrzuceniem belek stropowych i ich przeniesieniem. Ale to jak już wspominałem z pomocą braci zrobiłem. Całą resztę zrobiłem sam, a po domu nic nie zostało poza fundamentem i podłogą. W oddali widać ułożone belki stropowe, krokwie i inne drewniane elementy które mogą się jeszcze przydać. Tak to rozbierałem by to co się da odzyskać to odzyskać. Za gruzem jest trochę drzewa na opał, ale najpierw trzeba je oczyścić z gwoździ i z grubsza uprzątnąć. Na lewo od gruzu widać leszczynę którą muszę wyciąć i wyrwać korzeń. Są jeszcze fajne roślinki, ale muszę je wywalić bo w tym miejscu muszę postawić jakąś wiatę roboczą. Więc teraz będę się zajmował tym tematem, czyli wiata. Musze przygotować teren pod jej budowę. Muszę też zmontować stół pod ukośnice, ale to będzie przyjemność. Ogólnie to jest co robić zanim się załatwi PnB. 
Młot prawdopodobnie już się do niczego nie przyda na ta chwile ale kto wie. Najdłużej jak nim kułem to chyba z 3 godziny. Teraz od niego odpocznę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Stan na dziś  czyli dokończyłem tą ścianę, uporządkowałem drewno które będę miał do spalenia, czyli powyciągałem gwoździe, wywiozłem to do pocięcia, futryny drewniane są dobre więc poobcinałem gorsze końce i poukładałem na kupkę, wyciąłem tego widocznego orzecha i pociąłem na kawałki do pieca, gałęzie się suszą na kupce na ognisko i wykopałem krzaczki bo przeszkadzały. Jeszcze jest co robić aby przygotować się pod zrobienie tej wiaty roboczej. Docelowo będę chciał to potem obić płytami i zrobić normalną podłogę. nie wiem czy od razu nie zrobić normalny fundament i wylać podłogę. Mam parę dni do namysłów więc muszę to przemyśleć.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak kaparkowy co robi kanalizację siedział w koparce i czekał na resztę ekipy to popołudniu jak byłem po pracy to poprosiłem go by mi wykopał ten korzeń i te słupki po ogrodzeniu od przodu. Zgodził się, dla niego to było chwilę roboty i korzeń wykopany  dla mnie by to było pewnie dobry tydzień męczarni. Potem uprzątnąłem to co tam leżało, wykopałem niepotrzebne chodniki i wziąłem się za wykop ziemi pod wiatę gospodarczą. Zbieram ziemie na 30cm i wywożę. Na dziś wygląda to tak  i jeszcze został mi kawałek do wykopania. Potem będę wylewał słupy betonowe pod słupki wiaty i jak będą wylane to będę zasypywał to gruzem, żwirem i zagęszczał. Jak to będę miał to wrzucę jakieś fotki za kilka dni. Później pokażę jak mam zamiar robić ta wiatę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zgodnie z obietnicą wrzucam fotki z postępów prac. Na początek fotka gdy dziura była wykopana i miałem wylane słupy betonowe  w zeszłym tygodniu wziąłem wolne od środy i najpierw wylałem podstawę pod słupy. W taczce robiłem beton, średnio wychodziło jedna taczka na jedną dziurę pod stopę słupa. Potem podlewanie i skręcanie szalunków pod słupy. W czwartek od rana robiłem porządki z drewnem, czyli cięcie, rąbanie itp. Popołudniu po 17 wziąłem się za wylanie słupów. Niestety źle policzyłem potrzebną ilość piachu do tego i mi go brakło na 4 słupy które w piątek z samego rana wylałem gdy tylko pach przywiozłem. Później oczywiście podlewałem i zwoziłem gruz betonowy do dziury. Żona pomagała pakować na taczki i po 18 poszliśmy do domu. Harowałem jak wół a w sobotę się źle czułem i prawie całą przespałem. Widać że nie można bezkarnie za dużo pracować i kiedyś organizm tego nie wytrzyma. Potem w tygodniu po pracy ile mogłem to zasypywałem dalej dziurę gruzem. W jednym dniu udało mi się załatwić z koparkowym aby zapakował na kipra ziemie i ją wywiózł. 3 paki łącznie poszło. Potem poprosiłem aby mi wykopał słupki po starym ogrodzeniu. Najgorzej było z słupami po bramie dwuskrzydłowej, tyle tam było betonu że masakra. Trochę się z tym narobił aby to wykopać ale poszło, przy okazji mi zgarną całą ziemię co miałem porozrzucaną na jedną wyższą kupkę. Też wcześniej kupkę gliny co miałem to wywoziłem do tyłu by potem na ją przysypać ziemią. Dużo tej roboty i dużo taczek przewiozłem, no ale jak się robi to się zrobi. Słupki po ogrodzeniu skułem z betonu i do dziury wywoziłem. Wczoraj po pracy jeszcze grubszy gruz zwiozłem, dziś od rana go trzeba było jakoś ogarnąć by resztki grubego było gdzie zwozić. Potem na to zwoziłem drobniejszy gruz, jakieś kamienie które miałem na jednej kupce, a następnie kupkę z tynków z sufitów które zwalałem w starym domu w zeszłym roku. W końcu się doczekały swojego czasu aby się tego pozbyć. Jak już miałem końcówkę gruzu do zwiezienia do dziury to zaś chłopy do mnie przyszli ale tym razem z zagęszczarką 500kg. Wcześniej rano prosiłem aby wpadli do mnie w wolnej chwili popołudniu bo by mi się przydało ten podjazd w końcu zagęścić i przy okazji chciałem pod wiatę zagęścić ten gruz. Więc zagęszczali mi podjazd, między czasie kończyłem zasyp dziury i dowoziłem szlakę na podjazd gdzie trzeba było koleiny wypełnić. Zagęścili mi podjazd i potem pod wiatę ten gruz. Poprosiłem by mi zagęszczarkę zostawili do poniedziałku bo już się chcieli zbierać i kończyć robotę a ja chciałem na ten zagęszczony gruz jeszcze sypnąć szlakę i to zagęścić. Po 19 to zwiozłem i wziąłem się za zagęszczanie. Kurde, ale to fajnie idzie, ale przyjemnie się tym robi. Super sprawa i tak mi to wyszło finalnie . Poziom podłogi będzie na równo z słupami i będę robił wylewkę betonową o grubości ok.10cm. Obwodowo między słupami betonowymi z cegły wymuruje mały murek coś na wzór fundamentu.Zrobię to na dwa rzędy cegieł. Mam cegły z rozbiórki więc poszukam lepsze i oczyszczę z starego tynku. Do was praktycznie mam dwa pytania, na zagęszczone podłoże dam folię, zbrojenie i wyleję beton, jaki polecacie na posadzkę aby można było tam wjechać samochodem? Normalnie B20 czy inny? Drugie pytanie to jak zrobić zaprawę pod murowanie z cegieł murku? Raczej nie tak samo jak pod słupy i chciałbym aby to też dobrze te cegły połączyło.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś przyszedł czas na zrobienie stołu pod przecinarkę, parę godzin i mam coś takiego

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zrobiłem jeszcze podporę i tak się to prezentuje z belką o długości 5m  sorki że takie białe tło ale zdjęcia 2mb nie chce normalnie dodać. Dziś jeszcze pociąłem sobie 14 belek na krokwie wiaty. Zostawały mi belki ok1,9m na słupki wiaty.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Konstrukcja wiaty będzie wyglądać mniej więcej tak  planuje też obić ją osb.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Brakuje belek wązarowych.
> Jętka nie wystarczy.


Wiem ale to jest tylko poglądowo pokazane. Jak skręce jeden to wrzucę do podglądu i waszej ocenie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jednak nie będę się bawił w robienie wiązarów z tak ciężkich belek bo bym tego potem nie wtargał na górę. Dach będę miał taki   może trochę dziwnie to wygląda że zacząłem od dachu, ale te belki za równe nie są i wolałem sobie wszystko dociąć odpowiednio, z grubsza poskręcać by sprawdzić czy będzie się to trzymać tak jak chce, oraz łatwiej wszystko poodcinać jak jest niżej, niż potem gonić wiecznie po drabinie. Po zrobieniu tej fotki wszystko rozkręciłem i poodkładałem tak by można było stawiać słupki. Te pierwsze krokwie co widać na próbę odkręciłem, i tą dolną dłuższą belkę na której spiera się pionowy słupek i szczerze mówiąc ani nie drgnęło. To będzie przód wiaty gospodarczej więc tej belki tam nie może być. Ale musi być aby skręcić krokwie. Jak się je skręci to potem tą belkę wykręcę i słupek przytnę. Dużo czasu schodzi mi na myślenie jak to ogarnąć, które deski wykorzystać, które belki itp. To jest tak jak się robi z drewna z odzysku. Jest to wszystko krzywe, trochę poskręcane, trzeba szukać lepsze deski, a koncepcja przychodzi mi w trakcie roboty jak to zrobić. Najłatwiej byłoby zamówić sobie drewno w tartaku, no ale trzeba wykorzystać to co się ma. Nie po to się trudziłem by odzyskać drewna ile się da, by potem go nie wykorzystać. Dobrze się robi ale jest to czasochłonna robota, gdy wszystko trzeba wymyślać jak zrobić.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś po całym dniu zabawy mam taki stan  jak zwykle sam wszystko skręcałem, przez to idzie dłużej, ale też mi się nie pali. Aby skręcić dach to musiałem zrobić tymczasowy strop po którym można było chodzić i na którym można było dać te wszystkie belki i deski. Następnie będzie trzeba porobić zastrzały by konstrukcja się nie "huśtała" oraz zdjąć tymczasowy strop. jest co robić, a czas szybko leci przy robocie. Nie wiem jakie zrobić poszycie dachu by było dobre ale nie za drogie. Macie jakieś propozycje?

----------


## Dulin7

Jak masz jakies dechy to daj deski i pape najtansza na tekturze. Nie znajdziesz raczej tanszego pokrycia

----------


## ACCel

Najlepiej blachodachówka, nie musisz robić deskowania. Papa z deskowaniem będzie niewiele tańsza, a mnóstwo roboty.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jak masz jakies dechy to daj deski i pape najtansza na tekturze. Nie znajdziesz raczej tanszego pokrycia


Własnie już nie mam desek aby się to nadawało. Musiałbym kupować deski, a jak papę to najlepiej podkładową plus jakiś gont. Papę najtańszą na tekturze to na drewutni zastosowałem, według mnie nie nadaje się to na pokrycie dachów większej wiaty. Jest to dosyć słabe, a jak deski z deskowania zaczną się kurczyć jak będą schnąć to będzie masakra.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Najlepiej blachodachówka, nie musisz robić deskowania. Papa z deskowaniem będzie niewiele tańsza, a mnóstwo roboty.


Jak na wiatę to blachodachówka jest droga. W castoramie ondulinę czarną mają po 24zł za sztukę, na cały dach wyjdzie za to jakieś 513zł plus gąsiory. Nie wiem czy robić orynnowanie do tego czy nie, czy nie szkoda kasy na to bo i tak nie mam gdzie że tak powiem odprowadzać tej wody. Jedyny plus tego taki że woda która spływa po dachu przez wiatr nie chlapałaby po ścianach. I tak tą wiatę chcę obić płytami osb bo tam chcę trzymać parę rzeczy więc i brama się przyda. Na razie to przykryję onduliną, a potem najwyżej lepiej wykończę.

----------


## skrabi

A patrzyles na blachotrapez? W ocynku za 30zl/m2 brutto T18 dostaniesz. Łatwe do położenia nawet samemu i pełnego deskowania nie potrzebujesz. Ondulina fajna ale po kilku sezonach potrafi cieknąć na otworach montażowych.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> A patrzyles na blachotrapez? W ocynku za 30zl/m2 brutto T18 dostaniesz. Łatwe do położenia nawet samemu i pełnego deskowania nie potrzebujesz. Ondulina fajna ale po kilku sezonach potrafi cieknąć na otworach montażowych.


I tak będę dawał folię dachową więc małe przecieki mi nie przeszkadzają. Ondulina wychodzi mi po 15zł za m2 i taniej się już chyba nie da. Po drugie być może jak postawię domek to jak będę zamawiał pokrycie na niego to może wezmę trochę więcej by na wiatę starczyło. Więc nie zależy mi aby to było na wieki wieków.

----------


## Dulin7

Jak nie ma byc na wieki wiekow i docelowo kryte pokryciem z domu to tym bardziej deski i papa. Za koszt membrany onduliny itd kupisz deski i pape. Domy pod papa stoja i 10 lat i nie ma problemu. Jak nawalisz wszedzie papiakow to deski moze i porozrywaja pape przy kurczeniu ale jak zrobisz to jak nalezy to nie ma prawa porozrywac papy. Do onduliny czy blachy musisz dokupic laty. Z papa pokryjesz raz i potem na to dasz co tam sobie chcesz. 
Oczywiscie zrobisz jak uwazasz ale nadal mysle ze taniej niz papa i deski to nic nie znajdziesz.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tak mi wiata wyglądała dziś koło 15  przód przygotowany pod przyszłą bramę uchylną. Po bokach było to w miarę sztywne, ale jak na środku ruszałem to się całe chwiało. Trochę mnie to niepokoiło, więc postanowiłem trochę stężeń dołożyć  i dzięki temu cała konstrukcja dobrze się usztywniła. Teraz nie ma szans aby to choć drgnęło. Na ta widoczną stronę potem dałem jedna folię i łaty. Z drugiej strony mam folię na całej połaci, łaty i dwie kontralty. Łaty kręcę śrubami na torx. Śruby na krzyżak są beznadziejne. Może są dobre na krótkie wkręty do 5cm, ale trochę większe to jest masakra. Można było to wbijać gwoździami, mam nawet ich trochę, ale fajnie się to robi zakrętakiem. Super robota. Łaty mam 3,5x5cm i do tego używam śrub torx 5x80mm. Łaty mocne, że wkrętarka za słaba do ich wkręcania, tylko zakrętarka. Wszystko robię na śrubach torx więc i w przyszłości jakbym to rozbierał to wkręty są do odzysku. Nic się nie zmarnuje. 
Łaty mam z odzysku z rozbiórki starego domu. Trochę ich zużyłem i sporo jeszcze zostało, może je użyję do łacenia nowego domu, się zobaczy. Onduliną przykryje dach wiaty, dziś rano mi ją przywieźli, więc mam folię dachową,o gramaturze 150, łaty, kontrłaty i ondulina. Folię dodatkowo łączę taśmą dwustronną. Nie wiem czy trzeba, ale nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Cały dach mam pokryty folia i łatami  oczywiście widać płyty onduliny bo robiłem przymiarkę. Następnego dnia przykryłem jedną połać i wyszedł klops. Okazało się że brakuje mi trochę tego na szerokość o jedną falę płyty. Też mam gwoździe brązowe zamiast czarnych. Widocznie źle leżały na półce, bo ondulina czarna, gąsior czarny, wkręty czarne, a gwoździe brązowe. Jak to zobaczyłem to myślałem że coś mnie zaraz trafi. Przez durne zakazy Castorama jest zamknięta i nie ma gdzie dokupić płyty i muszę wymienić te gwoździe. Przez myśl mi nie przeszło że są złe. Na całym pudełku jest tam jeden znaczek z kółeczkiem w tym kolorze co wskazuje jaki jest kolor gwoździ. Nie brałem pudełka z przodu tylko z tyłu i nie sprawdziłem, bo nie pomyślałem i tym. Przez to drugiej połaci nie kryłem bo nie ma czym mocować. Przez to że brakuje mi na szerokość to muszę dokupić jedną płytę i zrobić wstawkę. Nie będzie to jakoś przeszkadzać, ale trzeba specjalnie jechać po jedną płytę i stracić na to cenny czas. Tak więc jak coś kupujecie, to mimo że bierzecie z miejsca jakiś produkt to trzeba sprawdzić czy na pewno leży tam ten który ma leżeć.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jeszcze fotka tej jednej połaci która mam prawie gotowa  jak będę miał odpowiednie gwoździe to nie uzupełnie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Już jakiś czas temu skoczyłem przykrywać dach wiaty ale jakoś nie chciało mi się tego tu w rzucać więc dziś jest na to dobry moment , czyli tył wiaty  oraz przód  , jeszcze będę musiał przykręcić rynny w jakimś czasie a rury spustowe gdy będę miał obite ściany osb. Planuję je wpuścić do jakiś zbiorników 200l by zbierać do nich deszczówkę.

----------


## ACCel

Całkiem ładna ta wiata z tego starego drewna :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zapuściłem się trochę w pisaniu ale tez i rzadko zaglądałem na forum. PnB już mam od paru miesięcy. KB, dzienni budowy i zgłoszone rozpoczęcie robót także wiec teoretycznie można już budować. Praktycznie to od prawie 4 tygodni czekam na decyzje kredytową. Oczywiście w tzw między czasie staram się nie obijać tylko ogarniać działkę i teren po rozbiórce. Wiatę już jakiś czas temu obiłem OSB i z grubsza tak się to prezentuje  oczywiście najpierw wiatroizolacja, potem łaty do których kręciłem osb. Baniaki do rynien 120 litrów na deszczówkę . Z grubsza mam wszystko ogarnięte na działce i uprzątnięte. Zbędne drewno pocięte, korzenie po samosiejkach śliwkach pocięte na opał a resztki popalone. Jak będzie ładna pogoda to zrobię z tyłu fotkę aby wam pokazać jak mi teraz tam wygląda, bo trawka fajnie już rośnie i zgęstniała. Jak sobie pomyśle ile mnie to pracy kosztowało, ile roboczo godzin to masakra. Czas tam szybko pędzi, a pierwsze prace zacząłem w lutym 2019r. Zdenerwowałbym się jakby kto mi czas cofnął i musiałbym to robić od nowa. Wiedząc ile z tym roboty było to nie wiem czy by mi się chciało jeszcze raz to robić. Ale wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem który na bieżąco układam w głowie. Ta działka to był jeden wielki busz i dużo dziadostwa. Teraz po tym już nic nie widać. Sama rozbiórka domu była dość fajna, tylko najgorsze porządkowanie. Kupa gruzu który woziłem taczką z jednego miejsca na drugie itd.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dawno nic nie pisałem, ale to się zmieni. Zacznę od tego że działkę całą fajnie sobie ogarnąłem, po wyrwanym płocie, po wycięciu samosiejek i po wyrównaniu nie ma śladu że coś tam było. Tak to się prezentuje . To był stan na 22 lipca. Przez koronawirus banki niechętnie chcą udzielać kredytów, dają tylko pewniakom z czystym rachunkiem. Jako że ja mam jeden kredyt do spłaty to jeden bank dal odmowę. Do wyboru miałem 3 banki z najlepszymi warunkami. Więc ten pierwszy najlepszy dal mi odmowę. Mimo że ma się zdolność kredytową mimo tego jednego kredytu, to i tak dla banku było to za duże ryzyko. Kurde, gdyby architekt mi się tak nie obijał z projektem do PnB to bez problemu by się kredyt załatwiło zanim zaczęły się problemy z wirusami. Już liczyłem że po miesiącu czekania będzie pozytywna decyzja a tu kicha, pani od kredytów dzwoni że nie da rady tego załatwić w tym banku, że praktycznie mogą być problemy w innych bankach. Już miałem same czarne myśli.Ale potem dodała, że jest nadzieja, ale przez skonsolidowanie tego jednego kredytu, tylko trzeba mieć dobrze zrobiony operat szacunkowy, aby wartość całej nieruchomości była wystarczającym zabezpieczeniem. Ja na to że mi to obojętne, czy wezmę jakby drugi kredyt hipotetyczny trochę większy by spłacić nim tamten mniejszy, czy zrobi się to przez konsolidację. Więc może tak być i mówię że tak to trzeba załatwić,ale tu mnie uprzedza, że to potrwa ponad 35dni bo mają takie terminy, przez ograniczenia wirusowe. Za ten operat było chyba 700zł czy coś takiego, już nawet nie pamiętam dokładnie. Najbardziej denerwował mnie sam fakt że z budowa nic nie ruszę do września czy października, bo jak nie dadzą mi tego kredytu, to nie będę na zimę z dziura w ziemi. Jakby człowiek wiedział że się poczeka ten czas i dadzą kredyt, to by się z nudów już ręcznie zaczęło kopać pod fundament. A tak to nic nie mogłem ruszyć. Bez sensu z tą paranoją koronawirusową. Nie wiem ilu z was ma podobne problemy z bankami przez ten wirus, ale są ciężkie czasy. Aż mi się tu nie chciało nic pisać i miałem obawę, że zas nic mi z tym nie wyjdzie, a od 6 lat tu was już męczę z moim budowaniem. Miało być tak pięknie, a wyszło jak zwykle.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Z racji tej, że trzeba było długo czekać, na decyzję kredytową, to postanowiłem coś zrobić mając jeszcze dużo drewna po rozbiórce starego domu. Już o tym myślałem dwa lata temu, ale nie było na to miejsca, a wtedy nie miałem drewna na to. Dokładniej chodzi o domek dla dzieci z zjeżdżalnią i huśtawkami. Huśtawki już chyba 3 lata temu zrobiłem z drewna, ale na zimę rozkręciłem i schowałem do garażu. Potem już nie rozkładałem, bo zaczęła się przygoda z załatwianiem działki, rozbiórki starego domu itp. Więc jak miałem czekać na kolejna decyzje to postanowiłem działać z domkiem. Trochę drewna na to miałem już przygotowane kiedyś i to leżało wszystko schowane pod folią na działce. Jak to odkryłem to się okazało że osy sobie tam porobiły gniazdka. Dużo ich latało, na szczęście nie tak dużo jak z dużego roju, ale trochę ich było. parę tych płatków było przyklejonych do drewna, osy siedziały na tych belkach, więc brałem te belki na widły i rozrzucałem po działce, aby się pozbyć os. Mimo że kupka z drewnem została rozniesiona, to te małe mendy i tak tam jeszcze przez parę dni latały. Na szczęście potem sobie już poszły. Mimo że mały domek to trochę z nim roboty było. Kilka lat temu zrobiłem prostą piaskownicę, dokładniej mówiąc cztery skręcone belki i tyle. Ale to były solidne belki, więc do tego chciałem dorobić resztę. Kiedyś w promocji kupiłem w leroyu kotwy plastikowe po kilka złotych za sztukę, więc się przydały. Słupki ścienne zrobiłem z łat po starym domu, oczywiście każda sztukę przeszlifowałem i pomalowałem impregnatem. Z tym było najwięcej roboty. To szlifowanie jest przekichane, jakby się miało heblarkę, grubościówkę to poszłoby szybciej i łatwiej, ale kiedyś sobie kupie, bo fajnie mi się robi w drewnie i może później amatorsko coś podziubam stolarsko. Nie chce was zanudzać etapami jak to robiłem, ale finalnie wyszło mi to tak . Deski na elewacje trzeba było kupić jakieś fajniejsze, ale było warto. Papy trochę jeszcze miałem i jeszcze rynny kupiłem bo sobie wymyśliłem że podłącze do baniaka na wodę, aby było bliżej do roślinek do podlewania. Stety czy nie ale jeszcze mocniej nie padało odkąd mam to tak zmontowane, więc wody nie mam, tylko co trochę na dnie, ale kiedyś mam nadzieję że się napełni. Też mi to nie przeszkadza, bo z rowu melioracyjnego biorę sobie wodę do podlewania. Reasumując to domek dla dzieci to moja trzecia budowla (czy raczej mini budowla) którą sam postawiłem. Nie licząc rozbiórki starego domu, to zrobiłem drewutnię, wiatę która stała się pomieszczeniem gospodarczym oraz domek dla dzieci. Można powiedzieć że to drobnice, bo tak jest, ale przynajmniej coś się porobiło, poużywało trochę narzędzi i posprawdzało jak działają.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jeżeli chodzi o kredyt to mam pozytywną decyzję i we wtorek jadę z żoną podpisać umowę. Z geodetą umówiłem się na środę, ale może uda mi się ich przełożyć na wtorek, bo i tak muszę wziąć wolne, więc mogą być wcześniej. Dziś sobie zacząłem ręcznie ściągać humus i poszło 15m2 na 30cm głębokości w 4 godziny na spokojnie. Jak sobie przypomnę że pod drogę dojazdowa jak kopałem parę metrów w cały dzień, to teraz idzie mi bardzo szybko i przyjemnie, choć lekko nie jest. Dlaczego ręcznie? Bo i tak zanim przyjedzie choćby stal która zamówię jak będę miał kasę z banku, to trochę minie. Chcę odkryć choćby jakiś kawałek by potem wykopać na głębokość  -1,2m aby sprawdzić czy będzie się pojawiało lustro wody. Trzeba zobaczyć jak tam wody gruntowe wyglądają, tym bardziej że parę metrów dalej jest studnia na działce teściowej. Nie wiem jak idzie żyła wodna, więc trzeba to sprawdzić. Jak woda będzie płytko to nie będę mógł w niej wylewać ław. Będę musiał dać znać kierownikowi budowy jak to wygląda. Co do konstrukcji drewnianej która mu pokazałem swoje rysunki, to mówił że nie muszę mieć projektu wykonawczego, tylko ze trzeba się stosować do zasad przy budowie kanadyjczyków. Oczywiście stropy czy ściany będzie oglądał jak je zrobię. Najważniejsza z tego jest ściana południowa z największymi oknami czyli taka konstrukcja . Tu mówił że przy oknach będzie trzeba dać podwójne słupki. Jakby to były okna z parapetem to można było by dać jeden słupek tak jak pan Nitka o tym pisze w energooszczędnym szkielecie, ale przy oknie balkonowym musi być wzmocnienie. Jak się tak na to spojrzy to brzmi to logicznie, więc tak zrobię. Inne ściany mam dobre.

----------


## zezol

Panie Kamilu,z przyjemnością czyta się Pana posty.My budując swój dom przeszliśmy podobną drogę.Wiem ile to pracy i poświęcenia,Wiata,domek dla dzieci- śliczne,z duszą.Dzieła godne podziwu. :no: .Życzymy Państwu dużo wytrwałości w realizacji swojego planu.WIELKI SZACUN.Pozdrawiamy.Zuza i Seba.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tak wygląda miejsce na działce gdzie będzie stał dom  więc tu bliżej garaż a za nim dom patrząc z tej perspektywy. Wczoraj przez 5 godzin a dziś przez 4 godziny zrobiłem tyle . Dość fajnie się kopie, ale lekko nie jest. Jak załatwię jakąś koparkę, to mi przyjedzie, a jak nie sto sam to przekopie. Na razie chciałem trochę ściągnąć humus by sprawdzić na jakiej głębokości będzie woda. Wyszło że 0,9m pod ziemią jest już lustro wody. W projekcie mam że ława powinna być 1,2m pod ziemią. Jutro będę gadał z kierownikiem budowy jak on to widzi. W tym miejscu pewnie idzie żyła wodna  bo jak widać na jej drodze jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze a obok studnia. Podejrzewam że ta żyła właśnie tak leci. Jutro pokopię z drugiej strony i sprawdzę jak tam z wodą jest. Ale obawiam się że wody gruntowe są właśnie takie płytkie, pewnie będzie trzeba zrobić opaskę przeciwwysadzinową. Ale wtedy i zbrojenie będzie musiało być inne, a dokładniej strzemiona inne. Zobaczy się co kierbud na to.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Masakra z tymi bankami. W nazwie miejscowości wpisali mi Górki Wielki a powinno być z końcówką e, czyli górki Wielkie. Przez to trzeba zmienić całą umowę i jeszcze raz pojechać to podpisać. Myślałem że mnie coś trafi. Przez to mogę tam pojechać dopiero we czwartek. Potem trzeba jechać do sadu wnieść opłatę 200zł i  z potwierdzeniem tej wpłaty wrócić do banku, aby mogli uruchomić transze. Do sądu pojadę w poniedziałek po pracy bo mają do 18 więc we wtorek będę mógł to zawieźć do banku. A już liczyłem na to ze zamówię stal by skręcać przy weekendzie, a tu du..a. Jedynie co to u pigeona zamówiłem proszek PUR i przyjedzie jak będą mieli jakiś transport. Według moich obliczeń potrzebuje tego ok.50m3 więc akurat tyle mieści się proszku w tirze. Do zasypania fundamentów potrzebuję go mniej, ale jeszcze nim obsypię fundament na opaskę przez to że nie mogę zbyt głęboko kopać pod fundament. Kierbud mówił że ławicę trzeba zrobić na -0,8m, więc będzie miała 35cm szerokości i 50cm głębokości.  To mam miec dom szkieletowy który waży kilka razy mniej niż dom murowany, to fundament wytrzyma, ale aby mróz go nie podniósł, to potrzebna jest opaska.

----------


## kamilb1987b

W środę 23.09.20 mają przyjechać geodeci wytyczać budynek. Z tego co mi brat podpowiedział to najlepiej jak się wyznaczy oś fundamentów więc zrobiłem taki o to rysunek dokładnych wymiarów co do milimetra  bo ten w projekcie ma drobne różnice, a też chcę jedną ścianę fundamentową trochę przesunąć. Na obrys domu to nie będzie miało wpływu, tylko na same ściany które będę układać z pustaków szalunkowych, a potem zalewać betonem. Oczywiście najpierw wyleje się ławy. W ławach będzie trzeba zostawić większą rurę jakby na przepust pod kanalizację. Kanaliza wychodzi z domu rurą fi160 na przepust jakąś rurę fi300 trzeba dać.najlepiej chyba będzie trzeba od razu wykopać rowek pod odpływ z kanalizacji by wyliczyć odpowiedni spadek, aby w tym spadku zamontować tą osłonę, tym bardziej że nie będzie miała zbyt dużego luzu. Jeszcze to muszę dobrze przemyśleć. Według projektu tak ma mi iść kanalizacja , brat co buduje jeden domek, to robili tam rurę fi 100 i wydaje się wystarczająca. Jak to u was jest? Też widziałem że jak robili drenaż obwodowy to w narożnikach nie robili studzienek. Nie wiem, czy w takim razie nie są potrzebne? A jeżeli są to gdzie byście je dali u mnie?

----------


## seler2

Ale pięknie ta wiata wyglądała zanim poszło osb! Klasyk!

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ale pięknie ta wiata wyglądała zanim poszło osb! Klasyk!


Jeszcze na to pójdzie jakaś elewacja więc będzie lepiej to wyglądać, a może się odkręci osb i będzie wiata, czas pokaże. Na razie jest potrzebny jakiś budynek gospodarczy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś rano przyszło mi zbrojenie, więc można było zacząć kręcić belki do fundamentów na zbrojenie. Już parę dni temu się dogadałem z bratem aby podjechał mi z tym pomóc, więc ciąłem pręty na odpowiednie długości, a on w między czasie kręcił belki. Wcześniej sobie policzyłem jakie powinny być długości prętów, co wytnę aby pasowało bez odpadów. Ławę będę wylewał nad poziomem wody gruntowej, czyli tylko na -0,8m, więc jak ściągam 30cm wierzchniówki to pod ściany nośne kopię jakby rów na 35cm szerokości i 50cm głębokości, więc do tego mam strzemiona 20x35cm co 25cm zbrojone prętami góra i dół po 2. Najdłuższa belka ma 10,6m i we dwóch da radę to włożyć do wykopu. Większość belek brat kręcił, bo ja je ciąłem i potem z wyliczonych jakby odpadów wyginałem eLki 60x60cm do łączenia belek w narożnikach. Giętarkę pożyczyłem od sąsiada bo akurat jej nie potrzebował na dzisiaj, a ja miałem do wygięcia 60sztuk tych eLek. Koszty jakie poniosłem to 1921zł za 620kg prętów i drut wiązałkowy. Oraz 656zł za strzemiona i parę rzeczy kupionych przy okazji. Pręty mam na przelew a strzemiona z racji tej że rano przyszły to potem podjechałem to zapłacić i kupić rękawiczki, sznurek murarski 200m, przyrząd do wiązania oraz tarcze do szlifierki do cięcia. Betonu będę potrzebować 11,35m3 więc dla pewności wezmę go 12m3, no chyba że ten rowek wyjdzie mi 34cm czy coś takiego. Łyżka koparki ma 30cm więc się zobaczy jak to wykopie. Kolega i brat radzą aby do ławy wziąć beton B25, bo w projekcie mam B20. Pewnie to przesada jak na dom szkieletowy, ale dla 10 czy 15zł różnicy w cenie na 1m3 nie będę oszczędzać. 
Jednym słowem wszystko się zaczęło i zobaczy się kiedy się skończy. Najgorzej będzie wyjść z ziemi a potem już pójdzie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś od 7-20 kopara mi kopała pod fundament. Czyli ściągnięcie humusu, uporządkowanie go na dwie kupki, potem wybranie pod ławy łyżką. Od brata pożyczyłem z pracy niwelator laserowy więc się fanie robiło. Niestety jest trochę wody gruntowej na dnie wykopu, ale mam nadzieję że to nie zaszkodzi. Jutro, czyli w piątek popołudniu po 15 ma przyjechać beton, wiec mam parę godzin aby wszystko na to przygotować. Jutro też mają przyjechać bloczki szalunkowe zalewowe. W przyszłym tygodniu ma być dostawa proszku PUR od pigeona. Będzie na obsypkę fundamentów. Ciekawe ile mi tego zostanie do zasypania fundamentów, pewnie nie za dużo, bo mam szerszą obsypkę niż przypuszczałem. Ale muszę mieć szeroką, bo ława będzie na -0,8m i muszę zrobić grubą opaskę przeciwwysadzinową. Bez sensu z tymi wodami gruntowymi.

----------


## Marek.M

To Cię "pocieszę", woda jeszcze podejdzie wyżej pewnie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To Cię "pocieszę", woda jeszcze podejdzie wyżej pewnie.


Jak popada to pewnie tak. Miałem to kopać w poniedziałek, ale pogoda pokazuje deszcze od niedzieli, wiec trzeba było sie z tym śpieszyć przed opadami, bo jak nie teraz to dwa tygodnie po deszczach bym mógł kopać. W środę o 15 dzwoniłem po koparkach czy któryś by nie przyjechał i jeden akurat wczoraj mógł, ale dziś już nie. Idę coś popracować.

----------


## Marek.M

> Jak popada to pewnie tak. Miałem to kopać w poniedziałek, ale pogoda pokazuje deszcze od niedzieli, wiec trzeba było sie z tym śpieszyć przed opadami, bo jak nie teraz to dwa tygodnie po deszczach bym mógł kopać. W środę o 15 dzwoniłem po koparkach czy któryś by nie przyjechał i jeden akurat wczoraj mógł, ale dziś już nie. Idę coś popracować.


Bardziej chodziło mi o to, że w momencie kopania woda jest na jakimś poziomie, by po pewnym czasie jeszcze podejść, bo wody gruntowe napierają.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Niestety ale plan z wylaniem betonu nie powiódł się. Brakło mi jednej dniówki pracy. Dopiero skończyłem wiązać belki w wykopie, a muszę jeszcze zrobić szalunek bo wykop jest nierówny. Z racji tej że wody gruntowe są wysokie to mam wykopane na -75cm w najniższym miejscu, czyli po stronie garażu, a że humusu jest ściągnięte ok.30cm to muszę jakby podnieść poziom aby weszło chociaż 45cm betonu. Za chwile to będę robił. Jestem zawiedziony ze mi się nie udało tego dziś wylać. Jak przyszło co do czego to nie mogłem liczyć na pomoc braci bo dwóch pracuję, dwóch dziećmi się zajmuje, a jeden jedzie na wesele. I jak na złość nie miał kto mi pomóc na szybko. Jakby mi pomogli od rana od 7 to byśmy to skończyli spokojnie tak aby o 11 mógł przyjechać beton, a tak to lipa. Najgorsze jest to ze zapowiadają deszcze. Co prawda mam dość twardą glinę , ale nie wiem czy to wytrzyma. Wszystko zależy ile będzie padać. Jak skończy padać to się oceni jak to wygląda i co dalej, ale czarno to widzę. Kurde, a miałem tyle stresu o to betonowanie, że nie mogłem spokojnie spać w nocy. Do tej pory mi w żołądku miesza jak o tym pomyślę. Muszę też odpocząć, bo padnę z przemęczenia.
Wczoraj robiłem fotkę z górki humusu wykopu pod ławy , potem zrobię fotkę z zbrojeniem, ale teraz pokażę jeszcze jeden narożnik jak łączyłem belki . Myślałem że to wiązanie w narożnikach pójdzie szybciej, ale najgorzej jak mam trzy miejsca gdzie łączą się trzy ściany. Trochę z tym roboty było.

----------


## fotohobby

Sam teraz widzisz, ile to czasu zajmuje i jak wiele rzeczy się wykrzacza.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Sam teraz widzisz, ile to czasu zajmuje i jak wiele rzeczy się wykrzacza.


No tak, ale miałem takie ciśnienie że masakra, a jak widziałem jak upływają godzina za godziną to byłem kłębkiem nerwów, nawet mi się gorzej robiło pod presją czasu. Nie jest to trudna robota, tylko czasochłonna. Zanim się zrobiło wykopki to działka była fajnie ogarnięta, w miarę równa, a tak to kopara mi to rozjechała. Zaś będę miał co równać w wolnych chwilach. Najgorzej będzie wyjść z ziemi, potem jakoś to pójdzie, choć lekko nie będzie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś już przestało padać więc popołudniu przed 17 poszedłem do wykopu. Wodę na bieżąco staram się wypompowywać bo inaczej miałbym istny basen. Jedynie co mogę teraz zrobić to wyciągnąć zbrojenie z wykopu, aby go potem poprawić. Więc zacząłem od jednego narożnika, podnoszę, podkładam kawałki drewna i obcinaczkami obcinam druciki. Najpierw podnoszę jeden narożnik, a postanowiłem podnieść w ten sposób całe zbrojenie i tak mi to wygląda  a tu jedna belka z odciętymi łączeniami . Oczywiście sporo gliny się osunęło więc było bardzo ciężko wyciągnąć zbrojenie, dobrze że dłużej z tym nie czekałem, bo jakby się tego więcej osunęło to ręcznie bym tego nie wyciągnął. Dobrze że w kręgosłupie nic nie łupnęło. Jak będzie padać to deszcze zmyje błoto z prętów które się nagromadziło. W piątek i sobotę ma padać i dopiero od niedzieli ma przestać, więc w niedzielę poobcina się resztę drucików i będzie można pomału wyciągać belki z wykopu na zewnątrz. łazić się po tym nie da, wiec jak to podeschnie w przyszłym tygodniu to będzie można to poprawiać. Nie ma innej rady. Siłą rzeczy mam więcej czasu na przemyślenia. 
Pierwsze moje przemyślenie i rada dla innych, to jak dajecie zbrojenie do wykopanych dołków, to chyba najlepiej jest je położyć sobie najpierw na jakiś deseczkach, potem je powiązać a następnie powkładać do środka. Druga rada to nie spieszyć się na siłę szczególnie jeżeli nie ma się pewności że uda się przygotować wszystko do zalania, aby potem nie było tak nerwowo jak u mnie, a przez to więcej roboty bo trzeba to wyciągać i poprawiać. Lepiej poczekać na suchsze dni bo praca w tym bagnie jest niezbyt fajna. Niepotrzebnie się na to napaliłem, to była chwila gdy postanowiłem to zrobić, wiedziałem że mają przyjść deszcze i chciałem przed nimi to wylać. Myślałem że zdążę, ale okazało się że jest z tym znacznie więcej roboty czasochłonnej i nie miał mi kto pomóc na szybko. Trochę też dałem ciała bo za płytko kazałem kopać o 10cm. Nie wiem jak to zrobiłem a potem musiałem ręcznie pogłębiać. To też mi zabrało sporo czasu. 
Teraz mam sporo wody w wykopie, wiadomo że większość jest przez deszcze, ale mimo wszystko jest to problem. Chyba będę musiał zrobić gdzieś jakby ujście tej wody i z tego miejsca pompować by łatwiej osuszyć. Plan mam taki że to co się słabo trzyma poszerzyć trochę i tak to wylać, wejdzie trochę więcej betonu, ale trudno, lub zrobić szalunki i w nich to wylać, ale to oznacza jeszcze więcej roboty i koszt szalunków choć wyjdzie mniejszy koszt betonu niż w poszerzenia. Wszystko dopiero się okaże w przyszłym tygodniu jak to będzie. Przy tym jak mam tak wysokie wody gruntowe najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłaby płyta fundamentowa. Ale trudno i teraz trzeba robić już (nie)zwykłe fundamenty.

----------


## ACCel

Jeżeli glina się uplastyczniła to będziesz musiał pogłębić wykop aż do stabilnego gruntu  :sad:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jeżeli glina się uplastyczniła to będziesz musiał pogłębić wykop aż do stabilnego gruntu


Tak właśnie się stało.Najgorsze jest to że wody gruntowe są wysokie. Już teraz wody było parę centymetrów. jak pogłębię to będzie więcej wody, ale trzeba ją jakoś odprowadzić. Trudny to jest grunt.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wizualnie na obrazkach fajnie i łatwo to wyglądało, czyli działka  ściągnięcie humusu  oraz wykop rowków pod ławy . te etapy mam za sobą choć nie tak ładne i kolorowe jak na obrazkach. Następnie miało być zalanie betonem  ale nie zdążyłem się wyrobić i trochę z betonem trzeba poczekać. Na szczęście prognoza pogody na najbliższe 10 dni wygląda obiecująco, ma być w miarę ciepło (kolo środy nawet 17st na plusie) więc będzie można wykop poprawić. Poprawię wykop, wsadzę i poskręcam zbrojenie i dopiero wtedy będę umawiał się z betonem. Nie będę robił drugi raz tego samego błędu, czyli nie będę umawiał betonu, jeżeli to nie jest gotowe i jeżeli nie wiem czy zdążę. Trzeba do tego podejść na spokojnie bo co jak co ale fundament to jest najważniejsza rzecz w domu. W tym przypadku pośpiech jest złym doradcą.

----------


## ACCel

Jeżeli masz glinę to nie powinieneś mieć wód gruntowych wysoko, po prostu grunt przepuszczalny z wierzchu zalewa wykop.

Ja z tego powodu wstrzymałem się o myśleniu o budowie fundamentu w tym roku.

Jedyne co możesz kombinować teraz to zrobić najpierw rowy w około terenu budowy, potem przy każdym wykopie fundamentu wykopać dół głębszy o minimum pół metra, z możliwością wsadzenia tam pompy. Potem usuwasz uplastycznioną glinę i zasypujesz piachem z cementem, ubijasz skoczkiem. Albo jak masz gest to chudym betonem.

----------


## micbarpia

Witam, zajrzałęm tu i moge tylko Ci poradzic z wlasnego doswiadczenia... unikaj presji czasu... to ona wykancza, powoduje kupe bledow, niedorobek itd, jesli sie juz uparles ze wszystko sam (znam ten bol choc widze teraz wiecej tego minusow) to zrob sobie te przyjemnosc i unikaj presji czasu gdzie tylko mozesz bo inaczej sie zajedziesz psychicznie... a od tego zaczna sie wszystkie inne problemy!!!

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wizualnie na obrazkach fajnie i łatwo to wyglądało, czyli działka  ściągnięcie humusu  oraz wykop rowków pod ławy . te etapy mam za sobą choć nie tak ładne i kolorowe jak na obrazkach. Następnie miało być zalanie betonem  ale nie zdążyłem się wyrobić i trochę z betonem trzeba poczekać. Na szczęście prognoza pogody na najbliższe 10 dni wygląda obiecująco, ma być w miarę ciepło (kolo środy nawet 17st na plusie) więc będzie można wykop poprawić. Poprawię wykop, wsadzę i poskręcam zbrojenie i dopiero wtedy będę umawiał się z betonem. Nie będę robił drugi raz tego samego błędu, czyli nie będę umawiał betonu, jeżeli to nie jest gotowe i jeżeli nie wiem czy zdążę. Trzeba do tego podejść na spokojnie bo co jak co ale fundament to jest najważniejsza rzecz w domu. W tym przypadku pośpiech jest złym doradcą.


Brat mi radził że jak wyleje się i wyrówna ławę to trzeba byłoby powkładać kilka prętów w pionie ponad ławę aby tym wzmocnić połączenie ławy z ścianą fundamentową. Waszym zdaniem dobrze mi radzi? Tak jak już wspominałem to ścianę fundamentową będę robił z pustaków szalunkowych, pod ściany nośne domu będzie to pustak o szerokości 25cm a pod ściany garażu i wew nośną 20cm. Pustaki już są u mnie na placu, 6 palet i jedna mniejsza. Jeszcze chciałem pustak o szer.40cm ale producent od którego z składu to mi idzie nie ma takich, ma 36cm ale ten wymiar mi nie pasuje, więc będę musiał to zaszalować. 
W takim razie najpierw pierwsza warstwa  potem druga , zaszalowanie jednej ściany, wsadzenie zbrojenia i wylanie betonu . Potem jak będzie można to zrobi się izolację poziomą , czyli 3 razy się pomaluje ściany dysperbitem  a potem zrobi izolację poziomą z papy w dwóch warstwach  do tego lepiej użyć grubszej papy aby była mocniejsza.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Witam, zajrzałęm tu i moge tylko Ci poradzic z wlasnego doswiadczenia... unikaj presji czasu... to ona wykancza, powoduje kupe bledow, niedorobek itd, jesli sie juz uparles ze wszystko sam (znam ten bol choc widze teraz wiecej tego minusow) to zrob sobie te przyjemnosc i unikaj presji czasu gdzie tylko mozesz bo inaczej sie zajedziesz psychicznie... a od tego zaczna sie wszystkie inne problemy!!!


I własnie tak miałem jak piszesz, chciałem na szybko wylać ten beton, zasuwałem jak najszybciej mogłem, ale jak widziałem jak czas ucieka to źle to znosiłem. W piątek spać nie mogłem spokojnie bo tylko myślałem o tym że nie zdążę. Dopiero w niedzielę popołudniu się uspokoiłem gdy już się pogodziłem z tym ze nie zdążyłem. To nie jest tak że się uparłem na to że wszystko sam zrobię, tylko jak się pyta kogoś czy ma czas pomóc to nikt nie ma czasu. Dzwonię po paru firmach czy pomogą mi postawić konstrukcję domu i najwcześniej na wiosnę może ktoś się znajdzie. Jeden mówił że i w przyszłym roku czasu nie ma. Ja tam nie wymagam firm typowo od domów szkieletowych, nawet ekipa co dachy robi mi wystarczy, ale nikt nie ma czasu. Nawet kaparkowego ledwo mi się udało załatwić. Miałem szczęście że akurat miał jeden dzień okienko. Do konstrukcji może uda się że ktoś mi pomoże, zobaczy się jeszcze.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jeżeli masz glinę to nie powinieneś mieć wód gruntowych wysoko, po prostu grunt przepuszczalny z wierzchu zalewa wykop.
> 
> Ja z tego powodu wstrzymałem się o myśleniu o budowie fundamentu w tym roku.
> 
> Jedyne co możesz kombinować teraz to zrobić najpierw rowy w około terenu budowy, potem przy każdym wykopie fundamentu wykopać dół głębszy o minimum pół metra, z możliwością wsadzenia tam pompy. Potem usuwasz uplastycznioną glinę i zasypujesz piachem z cementem, ubijasz skoczkiem. Albo jak masz gest to chudym betonem.


Ale mam wysoko i nic nie poradzę. Mówię o wodzie jeszcze sprzed opadach. Chcesz abym wykopał jeszcze jeden rów wokół tego co już mam? O chudym betonie to nie myślałem, ale myślałem o tym aby na spód sypnąć jakimś kamieniem (lub może wysiewka) i to zagęścić zamiast chudziaka. W przyszłym tygodniu jak będę to wybierać to się zobaczy co będzie trzeba zrobić, aby było dobrze.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Brat mi radził że jak wyleje się i wyrówna ławę to trzeba byłoby powkładać kilka prętów w pionie ponad ławę aby tym wzmocnić połączenie ławy z ścianą fundamentową. Waszym zdaniem dobrze mi radzi? Tak jak już wspominałem to ścianę fundamentową będę robił z pustaków szalunkowych, pod ściany nośne domu będzie to pustak o szerokości 25cm a pod ściany garażu i wew nośną 20cm. Pustaki już są u mnie na placu, 6 palet i jedna mniejsza. Jeszcze chciałem pustak o szer.40cm ale producent od którego z składu to mi idzie nie ma takich, ma 36cm ale ten wymiar mi nie pasuje, więc będę musiał to zaszalować. 
> W takim razie najpierw pierwsza warstwa  potem druga , zaszalowanie jednej ściany, wsadzenie zbrojenia i wylanie betonu . Potem jak będzie można to zrobi się izolację poziomą , czyli 3 razy się pomaluje ściany dysperbitem  a potem zrobi izolację poziomą z papy w dwóch warstwach  do tego lepiej użyć grubszej papy aby była mocniejsza.


W garażu będzie wylewka więc tam wrzucę starą dachówkę z rozbiórki która leży na kupce od ponad roku i to się zagęści  a w części domu sypnie proszkiem od pigeona  swoją droga ciekawe kiedy przyjedzie, już powinien być a tu ciągle nie ma, kiedyś dojedzie. Potem przyjdzie czas na podwalinę  w konstrukcji drewnianej będzie to jeden z ważniejszych elementów na którym wszystko będzie leżeć. jak fundament nie wyjdzie mi równo co do milimetra to jeszcze na podwalinie będzie można coś wyrównać. Zastanawiam się z czego ją zrobić, w składzie drewna gdzie będę się zaopatrywać w C24 mają kantówki z iglaka impregnowanego o gr.45mm i może być z tego. Ale wtedy będzie to musiało być w dwóch kawałkach bo one mają długość 6metrów. Najlepiej będzie to zrobić z LVLu z steico bo wtedy podwalina będzie w całości po długości i może być grubsza czyli 63mm. Oczywiście cena LVLu jest jej jedynym minusem, bo wyjdzie 2,5razy drożej niż c24, można byłoby wziąć jeszcze KVH ale LVL jest mocniejsze. Dom mimo konstrukcji szkieletowej to w całości może ważyć 15-20ton, więc podwalina tez musi być mocna na ściskanie. LVLu nie trzeba dawać impregnowanego i takiego też nie ma. Potem już z LVLu zrobi się oczep . Tu zatrzymam się na chwilę bo to ważny moment, czyli zamocowanie tego. Myślałem o tym aby najpierw skręcić podwaliny z oczepem jakby etapami, czyli te najdłuższe w literę L pod kątem prostym takim kątownikiem https://dmxsystem.com/pl/group/lbz tym najwyższym. W tym potem zrobi się dziurę aż w fundamencie aby skręcić podwalinę z fundamentem. Myślę że co 125cm dam kotwę do betonu. Jak będą poskręcane oczep z podwaliną w eLki to się tu trochę usztywni, będzie to taka długa kształtka. W rogach się skręci oczepy ale nie dokręci na gotowo aby można było powsadzać belki stropowe . Główne belki stropowe będą miały długość 806cm. Ta długość nie jest przypadkowa, a steico ponoć je robi na wymiar co do milimetra. Szerokość konstrukcji domu wynosi 813,8cm, oczep będzie z LVLu o gr.39mm postawionym w pionie więc 813,8cm-(39mmx2) to się równa właśnie 806cm. Więc jak się ułoży belki stropowe, poskręca z oczepem i podwaliną to się zrobi dobra konstrukcja stropowa która będzie można wypoziomować i wtedy na gotowo poskręcać do fundamentów. Muszę zrobić to idealnie równe bo od tego będzie zależeć jak będzie przebiegać reszta prac i finalnie kręcenie OSB do konstrukcji. Jak się coś zrobi krzywo to potem z OSB będzie problem. ale to się ustawi do niwelatora aby wyszło równo, ewentualnie +/- 2mm na całej długości. Jak już to będzie wypoziomowane to do dolnej stopki belki dwuteowej przymocuję siatkę na krety tego typu https://ogrodzenia24.eu/siatka-przec...-m-p-1069.html czyli siatka ma 2m szerokości, a ja ją potnę na szerokości 62cm aby potem jak będę wdmuchiwać izolację w strop to żeby spoczęła na siatce, a nie na proszku od pigeona. Nie będę robił wylewki więc nie ma na czym leżeć ta izolacja. Myślałem na tym aby może robić sznurkowanie jak pod wełnę na poddaszu i na to dać jakąś włókninę, ale lepiej dać siatkę. Fajniejsza byłaby siatka stalowa ale pewnie znacznie droższa oraz cięższa i trudniejsza do położenia. Najlepiej byłoby nie dawać na belki płyt OSB, czyli na stropie mocować ściany itd, ale te ściany chciałem skręcać własnie na stropie który musi mieć podłogę. Wtedy z worka można byłoby wrzucić izolację w granulacie i potem przykręcić podłogę, ale trudniej by się stawiało na tym ściany.

----------


## ACCel

Na podwalinę wystarczy deska calówka ale zaimpregnowana porządnie przez ciebie. Pod nią oczywiście papa. Nie możesz dać tam nieimpregnowanej bo mogą się robale zainteresować po jakimś czasie.

Cały dół konstrukcji musi być pomalowany lepikiem po położeniu wiatroizolacji. Żeby był jak najbardziej szczelny przed wilgocią, wiatrem i robalami.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie będę robił wiatroizolacji, bo będę kręcił osb do konstrukcji a dom ocieplał styropianem, więc w tym przypadki osb będzie wiatroizolacją. 
Jak gadałem z gościem od produktów steico to mówił że można zastosować LVL jako podwalinę i jej się nie impregnuje. LVL jest drewnem idealnym pozbawionym niedoskonałości zwykłego drewna i nie musi być impregnowane. Deska calowa według mnie nie może być bo jest za cienka i za słaba. Ją przecież trzeba przykręcić do betonu a do niej belki stropowe. Wkręt ma trzymać w desce o gr.25mm? Stopki w belce dwuteowej mają grubość 39mm więc wkręt musiałby mieć wtedy długość 6cm i trzymałoby w desce na 2cm, to stanowczo za mało. 4,5cm to takie minimum z minimum a najlepiej 6cm. LVl nie wpije impregnatu, no chyba że pomaluje się go lepikiem, ale nie wiem czy mu nie zaszkodzi. Z zewnątrz na fundament i spód konstrukcji planuje przykleić taką folię jak do izolacji przeciwwodnej aby woda się tam nie dostała. Robaki tez się nie dostaną bo niby którędy?

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tak to mniej więcej widzę

----------


## ACCel

Przecież LVL to grubsza sklejka. Nie ma drewna idealnego chyba że jakieś azjatyckie.
Jeżeli nie montujesz oczepu do fundamentu to daj normalne drewno C24 45mm impregnowane. A jak chcesz dom na lata to dla świętego spokoju potraktuj cały dom roztworem boraksu albo innym cudem.

OSB nie jest wiatroizolacją. Ani nie jest wodoodporne. Prędzej styropian by był bo bardziej wodoodporny (jak u mnie, ale ja mam całe płaty 6x1m). Jaką będziesz miał fasadę?

Pamiętaj że styropian spowoduje że ściany nie będą dźwiękoszczelne. Z perspektywy czasu trochę mi to przeszkadza w czasie burzy bo bardzo mocno słychać wiatr.
Ja bym zastosował na twoim miejscu albo PUR otwartokkmórkowy albo wełnę drzewną. Oba są odporne na wilgoć i oba będą bardziej dźwiękoszczelne. Co więcej uszczelnianie styropianu w szkielecie to niezła zabawa, mi poszły ogromne ilości pianki.

----------


## Dulin7

Jak na moje to kombinujesz kombinujesz i w koncu przekombinujesz. Masz projekt ? Jak jest w projekcie. Twoja podloga to cos na wzor crawl space? Moim zdaniem wszystko co w ziemii i podloga powinienes zrobic betonowe i styropianowe. Bedziesz budowal sam a wiec dluzej pewnie nie raz nie dwa ta podloga Ci zmoknie osb popuchnie i bedziesz mial nerwy. Tak samo z podwalina. Kombinujesz z jakims drewnem  zamiast dac sprawdzone rozwiazanie czyli strugane c24 impregnowane cisnieniowo. Bez obrazy ale tak widze Twoje poczynania. Masz juz nauczke z fundamentami. W glinie i to o takiej porze roku powinienes wykopac rowy pod lawy i od razu lac chudziaka z gruszki i zadne deszcze by Ci juz nie byly grozne a tak masz rozmemlany wykop po ktorym bedziesz chodzil i poglebial jednoczesnie uplastyczniajac to co juz poglebiles. Dostales kubel zimnej wody na glowe to wez z tego lekcje ze bedac samorobem nie masz czasu na cudowanie i czasochlonne rozwiazania w dodatku przy takiej wrazliwej na deszcze metodzie budowania.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Przecież LVL to grubsza sklejka. Nie ma drewna idealnego chyba że jakieś azjatyckie.
> Jeżeli nie montujesz oczepu do fundamentu to daj normalne drewno C24 45mm impregnowane. A jak chcesz dom na lata to dla świętego spokoju potraktuj cały dom roztworem boraksu albo innym cudem.
> 
> OSB nie jest wiatroizolacją. Ani nie jest wodoodporne. Prędzej styropian by był bo bardziej wodoodporny (jak u mnie, ale ja mam całe płaty 6x1m). Jaką będziesz miał fasadę?
> 
> Pamiętaj że styropian spowoduje że ściany nie będą dźwiękoszczelne. Z perspektywy czasu trochę mi to przeszkadza w czasie burzy bo bardzo mocno słychać wiatr.
> Ja bym zastosował na twoim miejscu albo PUR otwartokkmórkowy albo wełnę drzewną. Oba są odporne na wilgoć i oba będą bardziej dźwiękoszczelne. Co więcej uszczelnianie styropianu w szkielecie to niezła zabawa, mi poszły ogromne ilości pianki.


Ok, to na podwalinę dam C24 impregnowane, takie też mają w ofercie ci od drewna. 
Jak się daje OSB na zewnątrz i do tego klei styropian to nie stosuje się wiatroizolacji bo nie jest potrzebna. Między słupkami ścian będzie 20cm wełny, słupki z obu stron obite osb, potem przestrzeń instalacyjna wypełniona wełną plus podwójne płytowanie gk lub osb+gk i będzie to dobra bariera akustyczna jak na dom szkieletowy. 
Kumpel też mi radził aby cała konstrukcję czymś spryskać aby zabezpieczyć drewno i tej opcji nie wykluczam. 
W każdym domu jak się chce uszczelnić styro to pójdzie dużo pianki. jak budowałeś swój mały domek to Cie uprzedzałem że lepiej było dać wełnę w szkielet dla lepszej akustyki.

----------


## ACCel

Aha to jak masz od zewnątrz to będzie ok. 
Nigdy nie zrozumiem ludzi którzy stosują wełnę w szkieletach i na poddaszach. To się prosi o problem. A są takie wdzięczne, szczelne i wodoodporne materiały jak PUR i wełna drzewna.

Podwójne GK na ścianach zewnętrznych a po co ci to? Żadnej wartości to nie daje.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jak na moje to kombinujesz kombinujesz i w koncu przekombinujesz. Masz projekt ? Jak jest w projekcie. Twoja podloga to cos na wzor crawl space? Moim zdaniem wszystko co w ziemii i podloga powinienes zrobic betonowe i styropianowe. Bedziesz budowal sam a wiec dluzej pewnie nie raz nie dwa ta podloga Ci zmoknie osb popuchnie i bedziesz mial nerwy. Tak samo z podwalina. Kombinujesz z jakims drewnem  zamiast dac sprawdzone rozwiazanie czyli strugane c24 impregnowane cisnieniowo. Bez obrazy ale tak widze Twoje poczynania. Masz juz nauczke z fundamentami. W glinie i to o takiej porze roku powinienes wykopac rowy pod lawy i od razu lac chudziaka z gruszki i zadne deszcze by Ci juz nie byly grozne a tak masz rozmemlany wykop po ktorym bedziesz chodzil i poglebial jednoczesnie uplastyczniajac to co juz poglebiles. Dostales kubel zimnej wody na glowe to wez z tego lekcje ze bedac samorobem nie masz czasu na cudowanie i czasochlonne rozwiazania w dodatku przy takiej wrazliwej na deszcze metodzie budowania.


Taki jest rzut boczny z projektu  nic nie kombinuję bo tu nie ma co kombinować. Podłoga będzie taka jak piszesz tylko że nie będzie takiej pustki tylko to będzie wypełnione proszkiem PUR od pigeona. Co do konstrukcji to zamierzam wszystko sobie przygotować, wszystkie słupki i potem to skręcić jak najszybciej w okienku pogodowym aby to własnie nie namokło. Jak będzie pogoda w kratkę to będę to przykrywać folią. Drewno i osb nawet jak się trochę napije wody to mu tak nie zaszkodzi, co innego jakby to miało być dłużej narażone na deszcze. OSB jest chyba woskowane czy coś takiego więc woda po nim spłynie. Będę dążył do tego aby sprawnie i szybko postawić konstrukcję którą się pokryje folią dachową by tak nie zalewało a ściany zewnętrzne obije osb. Jak wszystkie słupki będą już przycięte na wymiar to to powinno pójść w miarę szybko. 
W ziemi będzie beton i styropian. Fundament ma wychodzić nad ziemią i na tym dopiero będę robił pierwszy strop. 
Co proponujesz w moim przypadku z fundamentem który jest zalany wodą? Musze z niego wyciągnąć to co się osunęło. Może jak pogłębię to sypnę na dno jakiś żwir i jego zagęszczę skoczkiem? Jak myślisz?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Aha to jak masz od zewnątrz to będzie ok. 
> Nigdy nie zrozumiem ludzi którzy stosują wełnę w szkieletach i na poddaszach. To się prosi o problem. A są takie wdzięczne, szczelne i wodoodporne materiały jak PUR i wełna drzewna.
> 
> Podwójne GK na ścianach zewnętrznych a po co ci to? Żadnej wartości to nie daje.


Źle odczytujesz moją ścianę, od zewnątrz to będzie tak: tynk sylikonowy, siatka z klejem, styro grafitowy 20cm (pewnie 033 bo znacznie tańszy od 031), osb 1,2cm, słupek ścienny 45x195mm wypełniony wełną o gr.20cm, osb 1,2cm, folia paroizolacyjna, ruszt pod instalację z lat 4,5x4,5cm wypełniona wełną, 2xgk lub osb+gk. Więc podwójne płytowanie będzie od środka. Wew ściany też będą miały podwójne płytowanie gk dla wzmocnienia ściany oraz lepszej akustyki. Na pewno wewn nośna będzie osb + gk. Czemu masz uprzedzenia do wełny w szkielecie? Jedynie co by się mogło stać to jakby się w ścianie zrobił punkt rosy, ale w mojej nie wystąpi, najwyżej może wystąpić w końcówce styropian od zewnątrz, ale na styku osb z wełną to ie ma takiej opcji. Tak się dzieje gdy się stosuje 5 czy 10cm styro  i konstrukcja z słupków o szer.15cm i to bez przestrzeni instalacyjnej, gdzie w słupkach ścian puszcza się instalację i do nich od razu kręci płyty gk. Wtedy punkt rosy występuje na osb i temu wymyślono styropian ryflowany aby odprowadzić wilgoć która się nagromadzi. W mojej ścianie o przekroju jak w domu mocno pasywnym do tego nie dojdzie. Przynajmniej programy termiczne tak pokazują. Myślałem o wełnie drzewnej ale do mojego szkieletu nie będzie pasować wymiarem. W świetle słupków będę miał 58,6cm a ta wełna ma szerokość 57,5cm i tego nie przeskoczę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> W garażu będzie wylewka więc tam wrzucę starą dachówkę z rozbiórki która leży na kupce od ponad roku i to się zagęści Załącznik 449236 a w części domu sypnie proszkiem od pigeona Załącznik 449237 swoją droga ciekawe kiedy przyjedzie, już powinien być a tu ciągle nie ma, kiedyś dojedzie. Potem przyjdzie czas na podwalinę Załącznik 449238 w konstrukcji drewnianej będzie to jeden z ważniejszych elementów na którym wszystko będzie leżeć. jak fundament nie wyjdzie mi równo co do milimetra to jeszcze na podwalinie będzie można coś wyrównać. Zastanawiam się z czego ją zrobić, w składzie drewna gdzie będę się zaopatrywać w C24 mają kantówki z iglaka impregnowanego o gr.45mm i może być z tego. Ale wtedy będzie to musiało być w dwóch kawałkach bo one mają długość 6metrów. Najlepiej będzie to zrobić z LVLu z steico bo wtedy podwalina będzie w całości po długości i może być grubsza czyli 63mm. Oczywiście cena LVLu jest jej jedynym minusem, bo wyjdzie 2,5razy drożej niż c24, można byłoby wziąć jeszcze KVH ale LVL jest mocniejsze. Dom mimo konstrukcji szkieletowej to w całości może ważyć 15-20ton, więc podwalina tez musi być mocna na ściskanie. LVLu nie trzeba dawać impregnowanego i takiego też nie ma. Potem już z LVLu zrobi się oczep Załącznik 449228. Tu zatrzymam się na chwilę bo to ważny moment, czyli zamocowanie tego. Myślałem o tym aby najpierw skręcić podwaliny z oczepem jakby etapami, czyli te najdłuższe w literę L pod kątem prostym takim kątownikiem https://dmxsystem.com/pl/group/lbz tym najwyższym. W tym potem zrobi się dziurę aż w fundamencie aby skręcić podwalinę z fundamentem. Myślę że co 125cm dam kotwę do betonu. Jak będą poskręcane oczep z podwaliną w eLki to się tu trochę usztywni, będzie to taka długa kształtka. W rogach się skręci oczepy ale nie dokręci na gotowo aby można było powsadzać belki stropowe Załącznik 449231. Główne belki stropowe będą miały długość 806cm. Ta długość nie jest przypadkowa, a steico ponoć je robi na wymiar co do milimetra. Szerokość konstrukcji domu wynosi 813,8cm, oczep będzie z LVLu o gr.39mm postawionym w pionie więc 813,8cm-(39mmx2) to się równa właśnie 806cm. Więc jak się ułoży belki stropowe, poskręca z oczepem i podwaliną to się zrobi dobra konstrukcja stropowa która będzie można wypoziomować i wtedy na gotowo poskręcać do fundamentów. Muszę zrobić to idealnie równe bo od tego będzie zależeć jak będzie przebiegać reszta prac i finalnie kręcenie OSB do konstrukcji. Jak się coś zrobi krzywo to potem z OSB będzie problem. ale to się ustawi do niwelatora aby wyszło równo, ewentualnie +/- 2mm na całej długości. Jak już to będzie wypoziomowane to do dolnej stopki belki dwuteowej przymocuję siatkę na krety tego typu https://ogrodzenia24.eu/siatka-przec...-m-p-1069.html czyli siatka ma 2m szerokości, a ja ją potnę na szerokości 62cm aby potem jak będę wdmuchiwać izolację w strop to żeby spoczęła na siatce, a nie na proszku od pigeona. Nie będę robił wylewki więc nie ma na czym leżeć ta izolacja. Myślałem na tym aby może robić sznurkowanie jak pod wełnę na poddaszu i na to dać jakąś włókninę, ale lepiej dać siatkę. Fajniejsza byłaby siatka stalowa ale pewnie znacznie droższa oraz cięższa i trudniejsza do położenia. Najlepiej byłoby nie dawać na belki płyt OSB, czyli na stropie mocować ściany itd, ale te ściany chciałem skręcać własnie na stropie który musi mieć podłogę. Wtedy z worka można byłoby wrzucić izolację w granulacie i potem przykręcić podłogę, ale trudniej by się stawiało na tym ściany.


Kontynuując to jak będzie gotowy pierwszy strop to będzie go można kryć osb o gr.22mm  na tym stropie mam zamiar przygotować strop drugi z grubsza, czyli zrobić przymiarkę i przykręcić tylko kilka belek stropowych do oczepu oraz trzeci strop na którym będę chciał przygotować sobie dach i ściany szczytowe by potem się z tym nie pitolić na 6 metrach. Przygotuje to sobie na dole a potem na górze się to poskłada. Więc po sprawdzeniu drugiego i trzeciego stropu skręci się ściany parteru . Na to pójdzie drugi strop czyli zaś oczep , belki stropowe  oraz poszycie z osb o gr.22mm . Dla lepszej akustyki osb osadzę na kleju do belek stropowych lub zastosuję podkładki filcowe, tu jeszcze nie jestem zdecydowany, choć podkładki filcowe wydają się lepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kontynuując to jak będzie gotowy pierwszy strop to będzie go można kryć osb o gr.22mm  na tym stropie mam zamiar przygotować strop drugi z grubsza, czyli zrobić przymiarkę i przykręcić tylko kilka belek stropowych do oczepu oraz trzeci strop na którym będę chciał przygotować sobie dach i ściany szczytowe by potem się z tym nie pitolić na 6 metrach. Przygotuje to sobie na dole a potem na górze się to poskłada. Więc po sprawdzeniu drugiego i trzeciego stropu skręci się ściany parteru . Na to pójdzie drugi strop czyli zaś oczep , belki stropowe  oraz poszycie z osb o gr.22mm . Dla lepszej akustyki osb osadzę na kleju do belek stropowych lub zastosuję podkładki filcowe, tu jeszcze nie jestem zdecydowany, choć podkładki filcowe wydają się lepszym rozwiązaniem.


Na drugim stropie poskręca się ściany piętra i postawi  i na to kolejny strop czyli oczep  i belki stropowe  z widocznym wysunięciem po bokach o 15cm, aby na szczyty nie dawać 20cm styropianu tylko 5cm jako podkład pod tynk. Na to ściany szczytowe

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Na drugim stropie poskręca się ściany piętra i postawi  i na to kolejny strop czyli oczep  i belki stropowe  z widocznym wysunięciem po bokach o 15cm, aby na szczyty nie dawać 20cm styropianu tylko 5cm jako podkład pod tynk. Na to ściany szczytowe


Potem podwalina pod ścianki które będą zastępować płatew pośrednią  przy okazji jakby zwiąże się ściany szczytowe.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Potem podwalina pod ścianki które będą zastępować płatew pośrednią  przy okazji jakby zwiąże się ściany szczytowe.


Następnie jest czas na górna belkę czyli najpierw podstawa do tego  potem słupki, podpory  oraz belka  i zatrzaski  to mam szczególnie zamiar przygotować na pierwszym stropie aby potem było to przygotowane i tylko to poskręcać. Pewnie do tego jeszcze zrobię na środku podporę ale to się okaże później. Jak widać to na trzecim stropie od razu nie będę chciał robić stropu tylko później gdy sypnę z worka granulatem.Kilka tylko płyt położę aby się łatwiej chodziło.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Następnie jest czas na górna belkę czyli najpierw podstawa do tego  potem słupki, podpory  oraz belka  i zatrzaski  to mam szczególnie zamiar przygotować na pierwszym stropie aby potem było to przygotowane i tylko to poskręcać. Pewnie do tego jeszcze zrobię na środku podporę ale to się okaże później. Jak widać to na trzecim stropie od razu nie będę chciał robić stropu tylko później gdy sypnę z worka granulatem.Kilka tylko płyt położę aby się łatwiej chodziło.


Potem przyjdzie już czas na montaż krokwi czyli najpierw coś w rodzaju murłaty, czyli podwójne belki na jedną i drugą stronę  potem jedne skrajne krokwie  drugie  oraz reszta  a tak to z boku będzie wyglądać . Jak widać wyjdzie całkiem fajny stryszek i będzie gdzie trzymać to na co nie będzie miejsca lub raczej szkoda będzie miejsca w domu. Być może w ściankę kolankową dam wełnę i w dach też trochę aby tam było trochę cieplej zimą, ale to jest pieśń dalekiej przyszłości. Jeszcze się zastanawiam czy nie dać jakiegoś okna dachowego na stryszku ale tylko od północy bo od południa będą panele. Nad tym też się zastanawiam.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Krokwie według projektu mają być 6x16cm co 83cm, ale postanowiłem je zrobić z c24 45x175mm co 62,6cm jak słupki ścian. Troszkę więcej tego wyjdzie w sztukach, ale objętościowo będzie podobnie. Na to planuję przykręcić osb o gr.12mm, dać folię dachową, kręcić kontrłaty 25x45mm, łaty 45x45mm co 25cm i blachę na rąbek. Wie ktoś jak ma wyglądać prawidłowo blacha przy ścianie ogniowej?

----------


## Dulin7

> Co proponujesz w moim przypadku z fundamentem który jest zalany wodą? Musze z niego wyciągnąć to co się osunęło. Może jak pogłębię to sypnę na dno jakiś żwir i jego zagęszczę skoczkiem? Jak myślisz?


Nic nie syp ani nie zageszczaj  bo w mokrej glinie zageszczaniem zrobisz sobie jeszcze gorsze kuku. Musisz pozbyc sie wody potem szybko poglebic do twardej gliny i od razu na to chudziak z gruchy nawet jak bedzie troche wody to beton ja wypchnie . Moim zdaniem bez chudziaka sie nie obejdzie. 
Nie wiem jakie masz uksztaltowanie terenu ale moze daloby sie wykopac row do odprowadzwnia nadmiaru wody albo row i na koncu jakis dol  zeby tam sie woda zbierala i pompowac ja pozniej z tego dolu. 
Niestety w glinie jest wyscig z czasem zeby zalac lawe przed deszczami jednym sie udaje innym nie. Jak nie osuszysz wystarczajaco wykopu to tak na prawde nic nie zrobisz bo glina bedzie Ci sie pod sropami wiecznie uplastyczniac.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nic nie syp ani nie zageszczaj  bo w mokrej glinie zageszczaniem zrobisz sobie jeszcze gorsze kuku. Musisz pozbyc sie wody potem szybko poglebic do twardej gliny i od razu na to chudziak z gruchy nawet jak bedzie troche wody to beton ja wypchnie . Moim zdaniem bez chudziaka sie nie obejdzie. 
> Nie wiem jakie masz uksztaltowanie terenu ale moze daloby sie wykopac row do odprowadzwnia nadmiaru wody albo row i na koncu jakis dol  zeby tam sie woda zbierala i pompowac ja pozniej z tego dolu. 
> Niestety w glinie jest wyscig z czasem zeby zalac lawe przed deszczami jednym sie udaje innym nie. Jak nie osuszysz wystarczajaco wykopu to tak na prawde nic nie zrobisz bo glina bedzie Ci sie pod sropami wiecznie uplastyczniac.


Z rowem może być ciężko ale jakiś dołek to już tak. Teraz spód zrobił się plastyczny bo gumiak mi się zakopuje, ale wcześniej to było w miarę twardo. Fundament jest dość duży więc tych dołków będę musiał kilka wykopać. Chcesz aby zrobić chudziaka by on ustabilizował trochę jakby spód?

----------


## noname2

Spojrz na Moc Drewna odcinek Mk pasywny bodajze 6 . Co sadzi o lvl. A stawia tam chalupe pewnie pod banke.

----------


## Dulin7

> Z rowem może być ciężko ale jakiś dołek to już tak. Teraz spód zrobił się plastyczny bo gumiak mi się zakopuje, ale wcześniej to było w miarę twardo. Fundament jest dość duży więc tych dołków będę musiał kilka wykopać. Chcesz aby zrobić chudziaka by on ustabilizował trochę jakby spód?


Jak nie zrobisz chudziaka to w takich warunkach pogodowych jak bedziesz chodzil w wykopie ukladajac i wiazac zbrojenia znowu uplastycznisz sobie grunt. Przy chudziaku na spokojnie  ulozysz sobie zbrojenia itd. W przypadku gdyby znowu zaskoczyl Cie deszcz nie rozpusci Ci dna wykopu. Uwazam ze w takiej sytuacji jaka teraz Cie spotkala chudziaka musisz wykonac i juz.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Spojrz na Moc Drewna odcinek Mk pasywny bodajze 6 . Co sadzi o lvl. A stawia tam chalupe pewnie pod banke.


Właśnie oglądam serię od początku. Widziałem już jego filmiki w których szczególnie odradza osb od zewnątrz tym bardziej z styropianem. Też myślałem o tym aby budować ściany z belek dwuteowych ale cenowo by mnie to wyszło za samą konstrukcję przynajmniej dwa razy więcej a byłoby to bardziej problematyczne.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jak nie zrobisz chudziaka to w takich warunkach pogodowych jak bedziesz chodzil w wykopie ukladajac i wiazac zbrojenia znowu uplastycznisz sobie grunt. Przy chudziaku na spokojnie  ulozysz sobie zbrojenia itd. W przypadku gdyby znowu zaskoczyl Cie deszcz nie rozpusci Ci dna wykopu. Uwazam ze w takiej sytuacji jaka teraz Cie spotkala chudziaka musisz wykonac i juz.


Jeszcze dochodzi problem osuwania się gliny do wykopu. Przez to miałem bardzo ciężko wyciągnąć zbrojenie. Z tym chudziakiem też nie będzie łatwo szczególnie że może być go tylko grubości do 10cm więc ilość nie będzie za duża a do tego i tak potrzebuję pompę do gruchy. W betoniarni mają odległe czasy na przyjazd. Średnio 3dni wcześniej trzeba zamawiać beton. Za ten czas wykop od wody gruntowej mi zaleje. Jak poprzednio w nim robiłem to zbrojenie wkładałem już do wykopu w którym było kilka centymetrów wody, to była za mała ilość na pompę. Będę musiał pogłębić wykop więc wody będę miał jeszcze więcej. Ciekawe czy ten chudziak mi zwiąże dobrze jak będzie tyle wody w wykopie. Wiem że beton wypcha wodę, ale wtedy wypcha ją tylko na górę, co nie będzie za dobre chyba dla chudziaka.

----------


## sebcioc55

W zadnym wypadku nie mozesz nic lać w mokrą glinę, jezeli by Ci napadało w dniu zalewania podczas lania to ciul tam. Ale jak ta glina na dnie wykopu jest mokra/uplastyczniona to nie mozesz tego zalać, nawet vhudziakiem. Bo jak woda odejdzie to to wszystko moze popękać. Wg mnie trzeba to wybrac do gruntu suchego/nosnego i nasypac piachu zasypowego i zagescic do wysokosci lawy albo lac lawe glebiej i sciana fundamentowa bedzie wyzsza. A gdzie jest kierownik budowy i co on na to? Szkieleciak bedzie lekki ale fundament musi zawsze byc zrobiony na stabilnym podłożu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> W zadnym wypadku nie mozesz nic lać w mokrą glinę, jezeli by Ci napadało w dniu zalewania podczas lania to ciul tam. Ale jak ta glina na dnie wykopu jest mokra/uplastyczniona to nie mozesz tego zalać, nawet vhudziakiem. Bo jak woda odejdzie to to wszystko moze popękać. Wg mnie trzeba to wybrac do gruntu suchego/nosnego i nasypac piachu zasypowego i zagescic do wysokosci lawy albo lac lawe glebiej i sciana fundamentowa bedzie wyzsza. A gdzie jest kierownik budowy i co on na to? Szkieleciak bedzie lekki ale fundament musi zawsze byc zrobiony na stabilnym podłożu.


Ale ta glina była twarda mimo że na dnie było trochę wody, Ciężko było w tym kopać gdy chciałem pogłębić. Teraz przez obfite opady wykop zalało, poobsuwało się i przez to się zakopuje. Teraz mają być cieplejsze dni, więc trochę podeschnie, wody opadną i będzie można wybrać to co miękkie i wtedy zalać betonem. Jak to wybiorę z dna, to po dnie nie będę już chodzić, bo belki do wiązania położę sobie na deskach, aby je powiązać i potem powsadzam by nie deptać. Coś z tym będę musiał zrobić. Kierownik to kierownik a nie budowlaniec, nie będzie za każdym razem do mnie gonić jak mam jakiś problem. Był w poprzednią sobotę jeszcze przed deszczami popatrzeć na zbrojenie i nie miał uwag, ze coś źle wiążę czy coś takiego. Jeszcze z nim nie gadałem o obecnej sytuacji, a z nim się ciężko gada. To jest raczej kierownik od tego by podpisać gdzie trzeba i się za dużo nie udzielać. Jakiś starszy gościu, dużo do emerytury mu nie brakuje. Na razie wybiorę to co można wybrać aż do twardego i wtedy się zobaczy jak to będzie wyglądać, ale trzeba poczekać jak trochę podeschnie. na szczęście teraz przez najbliższy tydzień ma być bez deszczu i w miarę ciepło, coś za tydzień w sobotę pokazuje jakiś deszcz, ale nie obfity a potem zaś bez deszczu. Może się to uda zalać w tym czasie, mam taką nadzieję.

----------


## ACCel

OSB nie jest całkiem wodoodporne. Jak napada to krawędzie napuchną, widziałem że Czesi zamiast paroizolacji smarują łączenia wewnętrznego OSB folią w płynie. W każdym razie woda szkieletowi nie zaszkodzi ale OSB może, dlatego musisz od razu zabezpieczyć brzegi OSB.
Szkielet mojego domu i garażu był kilka miesięcy narażony na deszcz i jest ok. OSB na podłogach trochę napuchło na krawędziach. 

Jeśli chodzi o wełnę to nie tylko kwestia punktu rosy ale też kompletnie szczelnego poszycia wewnętrznego. Jedna dziurka, puszka czy przepust i ciśnienie ciepłego powietrza wpycha tam parę wodną, mnóstwo pary wodnej. Jakbyś nie kombinował to tak będzie. A potem masz OSB i problem bo wilgoć z przegrody łatwo nie ucieknie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dlatego paroizolację dam od środka na OSB, a na to przykręce łaty na przestrzeń instalacyjną, aby potem przez byle dziurkę w poszyciu wewnętrznym nie robić sobie problemów. Co do osb to cenna uwaga aby jej brzegi zabezpieczyć folia w płynie.

----------


## noname2

Po co Ci OSB z dwoch stron? Po co Ci od wewnetrznej ? Na zewnatrz przy tym przekroju musisz cos dac bo inaczej do tego jednego z najslabszych przekrojow domu szkieletowego styropianu nie przykleisz .Od wewnetrznej patrzac, konstrukcja ,łaty poziomo lub pionowo ( jako ruszt instalacyjny 45x45 tam tez mozna dac welne ) 2x gips karton .

----------


## noname2

Osb jak chcesz to zabezpiecz . Ale daj z dylatacja. Choc za nia bedzie styropian, jeszcze gdyby welna ....no ale Twoj wybor. Welna fasadowa to 50 zl mkw. Plus system tez drozszy niz przy styropianie

----------


## PaRa

Tu masz przykład na ścianę szkieletową, teraz na topie jest system promowany na tych stronach
https://www.facebook.com/mocdrewna/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/763182307379338

----------


## noname2

Cenowo dwuteowe to abstrakcja. To dla tych co sie z kasa nie licza. Zawsze mozesz uzyc na zewnatrz plyte otwarto dyfuzyjna pod tynk. Jest ich troche. Niestety nie sa tanie . Ale wez przelicz  taka plyte osb 18 czy 25 plus mocowanie plus grunt szczepny plus styro plus siatka klej znow grunt szczepny ... czy w roboczogodzinach nie wyjdzie lepiej a moze tak samo. A bedzie to przekroj otwarto dyfuzyjnie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Po co Ci OSB z dwoch stron? Po co Ci od wewnetrznej ? Na zewnatrz przy tym przekroju musisz cos dac bo inaczej do tego jednego z najslabszych przekrojow domu szkieletowego styropianu nie przykleisz .Od wewnetrznej patrzac, konstrukcja ,łaty poziomo lub pionowo ( jako ruszt instalacyjny 45x45 tam tez mozna dac welne ) 2x gips karton .


OSB z dwóch stron dla lepszej sztywności domu. Za 1m2 dojdzie te 15zł a konstrukcja stabilniejsza. Przy okazji jak się będzie robiło w środku instalacje szczególnie elektryczne to będzie do czego przykręcić mocowania. Powiem tak, już jakiś czas temu postanowiłem ze tak będzie, więc tak zrobię. Już pisałem że przy łatach w ruszcie na instalację w wolnych przestrzeniach dam wełnę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Osb jak chcesz to zabezpiecz . Ale daj z dylatacja. Choc za nia bedzie styropian, jeszcze gdyby welna ....no ale Twoj wybor. Welna fasadowa to 50 zl mkw. Plus system tez drozszy niz przy styropianie


Nigdy nie robiłem żadnego ocieplenia, ani nic nie budowałem konkretnego (poza drobnostkami) więc będę robił z tego co moim zdaniem będzie mi łatwiej. Wiem że wełna byłaby lepsza od styro, ale styropian wydaje się mi bardziej idioto-odporny. OSB oczywiście że z dylatacją będę kręcił, to jest podstawa. Ja planuje odstępy na 
2-3mm.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Tu masz przykład na ścianę szkieletową, teraz na topie jest system promowany na tych stronach
> https://www.facebook.com/mocdrewna/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/763182307379338


Wiem ze taka ściana byłaby najlepsza, ale zarazem w tym systemie jakby się budowało to by kosztowało sporo więcej. Wiem bo się orientowałem w cenach. Jakbym miał nadmiar gotówki to pewnie bym budował w systemie steico. Bardzo mi się podoba ten system i też go popieram co nie znaczy że mój będzie zły, tylko inny i też dobry. Na budowę domu mam 340k. Za tą kasę muszę zbudować dom z zewnątrz na gotowo, a w środku na pewno musi być parter cały na gotowo, na piętrze wełna w ścianach, przykręcone osb i folia paroizolacyjna, oczywiście musi być zrobiona WM. Reszta może być robiona sukcesywnie bo mieszkać będzie można spokojnie na parterze. Będzie ciasno ale da się radę. Liczę na to że uda się zrobić działówki na piętrze, czyli piętro do stanu deweloperskiego. Stan deweloperski systemem gospodarczym miałem wyliczony właśnie na 340tyś więc robiąc większość samemu powinno się bez problemu zmieścić w tej kwocie. Jak będzie to się okaże. Na pewno by nie starczyło przy budowie w systemie steico. Można powiedzieć że jak nie stać na budowę to lepiej nie budować, ale są różne sposoby na budowę domu szkieletowego i nie trzeba wybierać tej najdroższej. Tak jak już wiele razy pisałem, nie będę robił CO z pompa ciepła więc lekka ręka oszczędzi się 30-50k. Ja te środki przeznaczam na trochę grubszą izolację, a dogrzewanie zrobię elektryczne z paneli na podczerwień, czy foli grzewczych, mat czy kabli. Dom będę miał w standardzie pasywnym czyli bardzo ciepły, a na dach po roku czy dwóch zainstaluję PV, tylko najpierw się sprawdzi jakie się ma zużycie prądu. Podejrzewam że raczej to będzie maks co mi wejdzie na dach czyli 30 paneli i to się sfinansuje z jakis dotacji czy kredytów, gdzie rata będzie zamiast rachunku za prąd. Na pewno nie zamierzam przeznaczać kasy z budowy domu na zakup paneli. Jak już by mi z jakimś cudem zostało, to bym wolał zwrócić do banku by mi ratę obniżyli niż inwestować w panele. Kolega montował panele własnie z kredytu i rate ma trochę wyższą niż rachunek za prąd. Ale za 7 lat jak to spłaci to będzie miał prąd za darmo, a jak będzie podwyżka za prąd, to panele będą na siebie zarabiać. Tak więc obecnie nie ma sensu robić CO z pompami ciepła (no chyba że ktoś ma dojścia do taniej dobrej pompy i wszystko potrafi zrobić sam) tylko robić ogrzewanie niecentralne, tanie zasilane z PV. Gorzej jak za 10-15lat większość domków będzie miała PV i zmienią zasady magazynowania prądu w sieci, ale na razie nic na to nie wskazuje.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś poszedłem dokończyć obcinanie drucików by wyciągnąć belki z wykopu na zewnątrz. Mam to rozłączone i prawie wszystkie wyciągnięte, jedna najdłuższa na środku mi została, ale ją jutro z sąsiadem wyciągnę. Może to nie jest dla was jakaś specjalnie interesująca informacja, ale przy okazji sprawdziłem spód rowu ile jest do wymiany. Okazuje się że nie jest tak źle jak myślałem. Po wbiciu tyczki już po 5cm mielizny jest twardy grunt. Więc jest mało wybierania, praktycznie dojdę do tego poziomu jaki powinien być czyli na -0,8m. Powinno być jeszcze głębiej czyli na -1,2m do punktu przemarzania, ale może być płycej, tyle że trzeba zrobić opaskę przeciwwysadzionową. W przyszłym tygodniu mam czas do piątku aby wylać beton, bo w sobotę ma zaś coś popadać. Jest to dużo czasu i na spokojnie się zdąży. Jak się uda to w niedzielę będzie można już zacząć układać pustaki szalunkowe i przy dobrych wiatrach w następnym tygodniu je się zaleje betonem. Mam nadzieję że się uda choć plan miałem taki że w ostatnie 2 tygodnie miesiąca zacznę stawiać konstrukcję domu. Ale szkielet nie zając, nie ucieknie.

----------


## noname2

> OSB z dwóch stron dla lepszej sztywności domu. Za 1m2 dojdzie te 15zł a konstrukcja stabilniejsza. Przy okazji jak się będzie robiło w środku instalacje szczególnie elektryczne to będzie do czego przykręcić mocowania. Powiem tak, już jakiś czas temu postanowiłem ze tak będzie, więc tak zrobię. Już pisałem że przy łatach w ruszcie na instalację w wolnych przestrzeniach dam wełnę.


Z oplytowaniem schodzi w cholere . czasu. 2 osoby minimum. Liczysz plyte za mkw przy dostawach pelnopaletowych ? Pozniej dojdzie jeszcze transport i sie okazuje ze z 15 robi sie 18 zl mkw. Wkrety tez za darmo nie sa. Jesli dasz ja od wewnetrznej na ruszcie to nie bedzie to samo usztywnienie co bezposrednio do konstrukcji.  I dalej co ? Na plyte  osb folia paroizo  ruszt instalacyjny i plyta kg ? 
Idealem jest kiedy ...albo inaczej . Nie zawsze ten ruszt instalacyjny jest potrzebny albo potrzebny jest tam gdzie przebiegac beda instalacje wiec idealem jest poprowadzic je tak zeby szly w scianach wewnetrznych. 
Dostawy pelnopaletowe wiążą sie z tym ze albo Ci braknie albo bedziesz mial za duzo plyt czyli kasa w bloto.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Z oplytowaniem schodzi w cholere . czasu. 2 osoby minimum. Liczysz plyte za mkw przy dostawach pelnopaletowych ? Pozniej dojdzie jeszcze transport i sie okazuje ze z 15 robi sie 18 zl mkw. Wkrety tez za darmo nie sa. Jesli dasz ja od wewnetrznej na ruszcie to nie bedzie to samo usztywnienie co bezposrednio do konstrukcji.  I dalej co ? Na plyte  osb folia paroizo  ruszt instalacyjny i plyta kg ? 
> Idealem jest kiedy ...albo inaczej . Nie zawsze ten ruszt instalacyjny jest potrzebny albo potrzebny jest tam gdzie przebiegac beda instalacje wiec idealem jest poprowadzic je tak zeby szly w scianach wewnetrznych. 
> Dostawy pelnopaletowe wiążą sie z tym ze albo Ci braknie albo bedziesz mial za duzo plyt czyli kasa w bloto.


Nie trzeba brać całej palety, jak wyjdzie mi jedna i pół palety to tyle też sprzedadzą. Nawet jak parę płyt zostanie to nic się nie zmarnuje, nie musisz się o to martwić. Budynek gospodarczy sam obijałem płytami osb gr.12mm więc wiem że jedna osoba wystarczy. Wiem że to jest dodatkowy czas, ale tak jak pisałem lepsza sztywność budynku oraz lepsza wytrzymałość. Już zdecydowałem że tak chcę i to jest kwestia nie do zmiany. Jedynie zastanawiam się czy z zewnątrz nie dać grubszej płyty, myślę o 15mm bo jest sztywniejsza i będzie do tego przyklejone 20cm styro. Niektóre firmy dają nawet osb o gr.18mm. 
Instalację tak jak piszesz będę się starał poszczać jak najwięcej w ścianach wewnętrznych, ale i tak łaty będę kręcił prostopadle do słupków ściennych i do nich poszycie wewnętrzne.

----------


## ACCel

To nie grubość OSB ale ilość gwoździ odpowiada za sztywność w typowych przypadkach. Dobrze że dajesz podwójne OSB z obu stron.
Jak chcesz mieć lepszą sztywność to klej OSB do szkieletu  :big grin: 

Z doświadczenia samoroba podpowiem Ci, że dodajesz sobie niepotrzebnej pracy z tym szkieletem pod instalacje oraz wełną. Weź to pomiń, wbuduj instalacje w ściany oraz pokryj pianką PUR. Pianka też doda sztywności konstrukcji i maksymalnie wszystko uszczelni.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To nie grubość OSB ale ilość gwoździ odpowiada za sztywność w typowych przypadkach. Dobrze że dajesz podwójne OSB z obu stron.
> Jak chcesz mieć lepszą sztywność to klej OSB do szkieletu 
> 
> Z doświadczenia samoroba podpowiem Ci, że dodajesz sobie niepotrzebnej pracy z tym szkieletem pod instalacje oraz wełną. Weź to pomiń, wbuduj instalacje w ściany oraz pokryj pianką PUR. Pianka też doda sztywności konstrukcji i maksymalnie wszystko uszczelni.


Co jak co ale piany to nie chce. Potrzebny jest ruszt pod instalację, choćby po to aby móc jakoś przymocować poszycie z płyt gk. Słupki ścienne będą co 62,6cm a przy płytach gk muszą być co 60cm więc to nie będzie pasować. Łatwiej instalacje robić w przestrzeni instalacyjnej niż męczyć się z robieniem dziurek w słupkach pod przewody, potem kombinować jak powsadzać wełnę itd. Jest to dodatkowa praca ale trudno. Już mam zaprojektowany dom w technologii którą opisałem, więc nie będę tego zmieniać. Jedynie to zastanawiam się na tym aby wyeliminować LVL u siebie, ale to nie będzie takie proste. Jak widzę jak wilgoć robi problemy na budowie to lepiej go nie dawać. Tyle że stopki belek dwuteowych są z LVLu, a nie ma KVH o szerokości 40cm, a nie wiem czy można dać na oczep KVH o szer.20cm i jeden na drugim w taki sposób  łącząc deskami te belki jak w szalunkach.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś kolejne popołudnie ciężkiej pracy na budowie. Tak w 90% udało się wszystko wybrać z dna wykopu. Robiłem o d 17 do 22. Szczerze mówiąc ciężko się to wybiera bo przez tą wodę jest to nieprzyjemne i ciężkie. Coś wczoraj też wybierałem, tam gdzie musiałem troszkę jakby ziemię podnieść to tą glinę z wykopu obrzucałem wokół rowu na ławę, na to dawałem cegły co ma jeszcze z rozbiórki starego domu i glinę traktowałem jak zaprawę. Wczoraj tak po dwóch godzinach układania zacząłem się zastanawiać czy aby sobie tym nie robię problemów, bo jak będę po tym chodził, przecież to jest miękkie. Dziś już po tych cegłach mogłem normalnie chodzić, tak stwardniało pod tym cegłami. Tam gdzie była sama glina było jeszcze trochę miękko, ale do piątku stwardnieje na kamień, tym bardziej że ma być ciepło jak na ta porę roku, dużo słońca i wiatr który to dobrze przewieje. Tak więc trzeba spiąć poślady i zrobić tak aby w piątek wylać w końcu ten beton. Na 14.30 umówiłem się z betonem, będę lał B25 z dodatkiem W8. Z bratem się ugadałem aby mi przyszedł pomóc, jeszcze sąsiada wezmę w razie czego. Sam brat wystarczy, ale sąsiad i tak jest w domu więc będzie w zapasie. Będzie najwyżej z tyczką od niwelatora gonić i sprawdzać poziom. Wydaje mi się że powinienem na spokojnie się wyrobić do piątku. 
Muszę się wam przyznać że miałem chwilę zwątpienia, załamania że w co ja się wje...m z tą budową, że nie dam rady. Ten fundament na mnie źle działa, choć jak pomyślę o tym że to jest dom piętrowy i w najwyższym punkcie będzie prawie 10m nad ziemią, to już mam ochotę udać się do szpitala tak na zapas. No ale jak się już człowiek podjął to trzeba to zrobić. Nie ma odwrotu z tej ścieżki.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Pierwszy raz pracowałem na polu tak długo bo do północy. Nie dlatego że lubię długo pracować. W pracy kierownik mi się pochorował i szef nie da mi urlopu na piątek. Będę mógł wcześniej wyjść na przepustkę, ale to oznacza że wszystko muszę mieć gotowe do piątku. Trzeba się trochę pomęczyć ale jak się wyleje ten beton to będzie dobrze. Wykop przygotowany, w piątek jeszcze łopatą przejadę by wybrać z dna resztki ziemi i można układać zbrojenie i je wiązać. Optymistycznie na to patrzę i już się nie boje że nie zdążę. Zobaczy się jutro co będzie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zbrojenie wsadzone, jutro czyli w piątek 23.10.20r beton ma przyjechać koło 14.30. Ze względu na tą wodę na dnie wykopu brat radzi aby beton zrobili gęstszy. W sobotę ma popadać więc podleje mi beton a w niedzielę jak dobrze pójdzie planuję wyprowadzić narożniki i ogólnie tyle ile się uda położyć tych pustaków. Pogoda ma być więc trzeba działać. Jak dobrze pójdzie to w przyszłym tygodniu wyleje się beton w pustakach szalunkowych. Dobra, trzeba iść spać...

----------


## PaRa

Powodzenia, albo jak mawiają zagraniczni :

----------


## kamilb1987b

Beton wylany, to jest najważniejsze. Największy problem to opóźnienia,a le to mi nie przeszkadzało. Miał być o 14.30 a był o 17. Na dwóch dużych budowach za mało zamówili betonu, przez to się wszędzie poobsuwało z czasem. A że ja byłem ostatni, to tyle trzeba było poczekać. Z pracy miałem wyjść o 14 ale że już mi gościu mówił że mają obsuwę to wyszedłem pół godziny później na spokojnie kończąc sobie roboty. Jak wyszedłem i wiedziałem ze wcześniej jak po 15 ich nie będzie, a nawet dopiero po 16 to zamówiłem zaprawę do pustaków szalunkowych, 20 worków i jeden kajfas bo nie miałem, a majątek nie kosztuje. O 15 dojechałem do domu i akurat też przyjechał z workami zaprawy więc szybki rozładunek i jechałem opłacić fakturki, aby mieć to z głowy. Brat też na spokojnie dojechał, dociąłem sobie pręciki które się powkładało do betonu aby nimi jakby wzmocnić połączenie ściana fundamentowa-ława fund. Co metr więc trochę ponad 60 ich poszło. Beton do niwelatora się ustawiło i wszędzie jest odchyłki max.0,2-0,5cm i jeszcze beton jest zatarty pacą. Brakło mi niecałe 2 kubiki betonu, pewnie temu że u góry na boki więcej poszło i nie wziąłem tego pod uwagę. Ale po 20 czy 30 minutach dojechał beton i można było zalać. Wody trochę było, ale tak się zalało że pod koniec jak został odcinek 3,5m do zalania to tą wodę się wypompowało. ogólnie poszło to dość fanie, choć od 18 włączyłem lampy. Oświetla cały wykop tak jak trzeba więc nie było problemu z pracą. Jutro zrobię zdjęcia to wrzucę. Jeszcze rano pokazywało że w nocy ma trochę popadać i jutro od rana obficie. teraz pogoda pokazuje że jednak padać nie będzie. Trochę szkoda bo myślałem że deszcz mi to podleje, a tak to samemu trzeba to zrobić. Rano się podleje, choć ponoć nie trzeba. Więc ten etap mam za sobą .

----------


## ACCel

Zawsze zamawiaj beton na najwcześniejszy termin rano. Po pierwsze będzie w miarę punktualnie, a po drugie będzie świeży.

Jak robiłem płytę pod garaż to podjechała pompogruszka z towarem dla następnego klienta, oraz pełna grucha dla mnie.

W trakcie gdy ja zalewalem to beton w pompogruszce stał i się nie kręcił ponad godzinę. Doliczając przejazd tej pompogruszki to ktoś dostał beton który był zrobiony dwie godziny wcześniej, a jak stal to raczej zaczął już wiązać.

Najgorszy etap masz za sobą, gratulacje. Kolejny najtrudniejszy to będzie dach bo masz go wysoko :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zawsze zamawiaj beton na najwcześniejszy termin rano. Po pierwsze będzie w miarę punktualnie, a po drugie będzie świeży.
> 
> Jak robiłem płytę pod garaż to podjechała pompogruszka z towarem dla następnego klienta, oraz pełna grucha dla mnie.
> 
> W trakcie gdy ja zalewalem to beton w pompogruszce stał i się nie kręcił ponad godzinę. Doliczając przejazd tej pompogruszki to ktoś dostał beton który był zrobiony dwie godziny wcześniej, a jak stal to raczej zaczął już wiązać.
> 
> Najgorszy etap masz za sobą, gratulacje. Kolejny najtrudniejszy to będzie dach bo masz go wysoko


Zgadza się, już mam lęk wysokości na samą myśl pracy na 10 metrach. Jedynie pociesza myśl że nie jest duży więc pójdzie szybciej. 
To zaległe fotki, czyli jak miałem powsadzane zbrojenie i stan zaraz przed zalewaniem  oraz po zalaniu

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zgadza się, już mam lęk wysokości na samą myśl pracy na 10 metrach. Jedynie pociesza myśl że nie jest duży więc pójdzie szybciej. 
> To zaległe fotki, czyli jak miałem powsadzane zbrojenie i stan zaraz przed zalewaniem Załącznik 449533 oraz po zalaniu Załącznik 449534


A tu jeszcze dwie fotki . Teraz będzie trzeba układać pustaki szalunkowe. Myślę że jutro coś zacznę z bratem. Chyba też zrobię drenaż opaskowy. Niby to można później zrobić, ale ja to zrobię wcześniej, bo jak w końcu dojedzie ten proszek od pigeona to będzie trzeba go sypnąć i nie będę się potem z tym męczyć by to odgarniać do robienia drenażu. Najlepiej to zrobić wcześniej. Jak zrobię wizualizację drenażu i odpływu z rynien to wrzucę do waszej oceny. Nie wiem jak to zrobić, coś mi się wydaje więc będziemy musieli to zweryfikować.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wczoraj (czyli w niedzielę) działałem z bloczkami fundamentowymi. Od 9 je układałem, o 11 brat dojechał i zaczął je układać. Ja cały czas nosiłem i układałem te pustaki. Zmieniłem go o 18 bo już narzekał że go plecy od tego bolą. Ja układałem je do 22. Z początku się tylko denerwowałem bo mi to słabo szło. Jeden pustak na 3 razy kładłem bo pokazywało mi że jest za nisko i tak miałem przy paru bloczkach. Bloczki o szer.25cm są bardzo fajne, równe i trzymają wymiary. Jak wziąłem się za bloczki o szer.20cm to one to jest dramat. Nie maja równej płaszczyzny, jak się poziomice przyłoży to się na nim huśta. gdyby nie niwelator to byłoby ciężko je ułożyć. Bloczki są układane w tolerancji 0-1mm. Myślałem że tylko pierwszą warstwę trzeba na zaprawie, ale jednak każdą trzeba, szczególnie te węższe bo są nierówne. Przez to zejdzie mi z tym trochę więcej czasu niż przypuszczałem. No ale już robię na spokojnie i tak będę je zalewał w przyszłym tygodniu bo będzie lepsza pogoda. Przy okazji chcę wylać podłogę w budynku gospodarczym, więc musi być ładna pogoda, gdyż mam tam sporo rzeczy i trzeba je chwilowo trzymać na polu. Dobra tu fotki  lecę do pracy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

W poniedziałek czyli 26 października po pracy dużo nie ułożyłem bo tylko jakieś 10m  problemem jest jakość bloczków o szerokości 20cm. Nie wiem czy przez noc coś im się stało ale się pokrzywiły  ten jest najgorszy ale inne maja mniejsze krzywizny. Potem sprawdzałem wszystkie i są beznadziejne.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> W poniedziałek czyli 26 października po pracy dużo nie ułożyłem bo tylko jakieś 10m  problemem jest jakość bloczków o szerokości 20cm. Nie wiem czy przez noc coś im się stało ale się pokrzywiły  ten jest najgorszy ale inne maja mniejsze krzywizny. Potem sprawdzałem wszystkie i są beznadziejne.


Dziś ułożyłem wewnętrzną ścianę i mam pierwszą warstwę gotową  a tak to było na mojej wizualizacji . Na razie wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem choć czasowo myślałem że pójdzie szybciej. Niestety tu i tam obsuwa w czasie, ale idzie do przodu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wczoraj czyli w sobotę jak się leniwie wstało i poszło na pole to się zaczęło wkładać zbrojenie na pustaki i je wiązałem. na dłuższe ściany dawałem pręta 12m i go zaginałem na kolejną ścianę. na krótsze docinałem i dawałem kawałki prętów kątowych by to powiązać. Bloczki o szerokości 25cm mają wgłębienie na pręt, ale bloczki 20cm już tego nie mają i trzeba było wycinać wgłębienie. Po 14 maiłem to już gotowe, z grubsza tak to wygląda . Wiem że w niektórych miejscach powinienem zrobić dłuższy zakład ale zużyłem ścinki i robiłem tak abym nie musiał napocząć dodatkowego jednego pręta. Nic temu nie będzie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Potem jeszcze pomurowałem dwie godzinki, zacząłem od garażu, od tych bloczków 20cm bo są gorsze od 25cm i chciałem zacząć od gorszej roboty by lepszą zostawić na potem. Dziś, czyli w niedzielę zacząłem murowanie od 9 i musiałem skończyć po 17 bo zaczął padać deszcz. Jakies pół godziny w deszczu kończyłem murować z tego co miałem wyrobione w kajfasie. Takie mam efekty , czyli ściany garażu gotowe, oraz część z tej strony domu, oraz tak z drugiej strony . czyli druga warstwa ściany wschodniej oraz 9 bloczków ściany wewnętrznej. Szkoda że zaczęło padać bo zostało mi tylko 9 bloczków do wymurowania i byłaby wewnętrzna gotowa. Gotowa jak gotowa, w sumie dwóch bloczków mi brakuje 20cm, nie wiem jak to liczyłem,a le widocznie coś źle policzyłem. Wydawało mi się że zamówiłem 2-3sztuk w zapasie, ale widocznie się pomyliłem. jak będą mieli na składzie to dokupię, a jak nie to się zrobi szalunek i też będzie. Bloczki 25cm mi zostaną 4 czy 5sztuk i to się zgadza z obliczeniami. Może dwa te bloczki szersze dam na tą ścianę wewnętrzna bo i tak to nie ma większego znaczenia. Zobaczy się jeszcze, ale w plecach strasznie boli od tych bloczków. Tu na szczęście tylko dwie warstwy, nie wyobrażam sobie jakbym musiał murować z zwykłych bloczków 4 warstwy. Jak o tym pomyślę, to boli w plecach jeszcze bardziej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Kolejny jakby etap z planów mam zrobiony, czyli wszystkie bloczki szalunkowe mam ułożone. W poniedziałek układałem przez 3 godziny bo był delikatny deszcz i dziś do 22 czyli mam tak . To co widać ze brakuje bloczków to z tego że o 2 za mało musiałem ich zamówić, lub za mało przyszło, teraz tego to już nie rozgryzę. Zrobi się szalunek i będzie dobrze. Tu mam jedno zdjęcie szczegółu z narożnika wewnętrznego domu z garażem . Zgodnie z moimi przewidywaniami fajnie całą ścianę się zrobiło z tą jedną docinką. Troszkę inaczej to myślałem, ale wyszło fajnie. Na drugiej tej długiej ścianie miałem docinkę na 15cm i ten kawałek mi został z całego pustaka. Nic mi się nie zmarnowało i 6 pustaków mi zostało 25cm. Na składzie przyjmą je bez problemu, nie chodzi o zaoszczędzenie 30zł tylko nie będę mi potrzebne, a jak przyjadą z innym materiałem to zabiorą je przy okazji oraz palety po nich które też mi tylko miejsce zajmują. Tak więc według ilustracji  ten stan mam już gotowy i zabieram się za robienie szalunku najszerszej ściany, przygotowanie do niej zbrojenia i potem zalanie tego betonem. W poniedziałek chciałem beton ale mi nie przyjedzie bo nie mają czasu. Kurde, masakra, zburzyło to mój cały plan. Jutro czyli w piątek ma mi przyjechać rano proszek od pigeona, z racji tej że w drodze robią mi kanalizację to TIR mi nie przejedzie. Zamówiłem przeładunek w pobliskiej formie transportowej na ciężarówkę która wjedzie. Niestety 1k trzeba na taka przyjemność liczyć, ale proszek za darmo więc i tak się opłaca. Może jak to rano się ogarnie jakoś w miarę prędko i zdążę to jutro zaszalować do końca to mi beton o 13 będzie mógł przyjechać. Jeszcze chce w budynku gospodarczym wylać podłogę przy okazji, więc muszę je opróżnić, położyć folię i zbrojenie. Nie wiem czy się wyrobię, jak nie to odpuszczę. Raczej się nie uda, ale nadzieja umiera ostatnia. Nie będę się spinać za wszelką cenę, ale się postaram. Dobra idę spać bo rano trzeba wstać przed 6 by na 7 jechać z tym proszkiem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

W piątek 6 listopada przyjechała dostawa z proszkiem PUR. W firmie transportowej zrobiło się przeładunek na dwie ciężarówki. Worki nie są jakieś ciężkie, ale ich było ok. 800 więc lekko nie było. Tam z chłopakami z magazynu w nie całą godzinę się załadowało pierwszą ciężarówkę. Po 7 się zaczęło przeładunek i przed 8 było załadowane ponad połowa z tira. Niestety kierowca od ciężarówki nie przyszedł do pracy więc jechałem z panem kierownikiem. Wyładunek u mnie robiłem ja, pan kierownik (przy okazji kierowca) i szwagierka. Tylko żeśmy to zrzucali ale było przerąbanie ciężko. Worki poprute podawałem żonie aby dała gdzieś na bok. Po rozładunku pojechaliśmy po druga ciężarówkę którą między czasie chłopy załadowali. W sumie o 10.30 było już wszystko u mnie i tak to się prezentuje . Przeładunek kosztował mnie 1000zł, ale przynajmniej się udało. Niestety czy stety ale beton odmówiłem bo nie szło tego przygotować aby mógł przyjechać. umówiłem się na wtorek a do betonowania mam wszystko przygotowane. Tak prezentuje się całość do zalania betonu . Jeszcze w budynku gospodarczym zrobiłem porządek, czyli opróżniłem go cały, dałem folię na spód, na to kawałki dachówek i potem siatkę. Jest to przygotowane da zalewania.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wczoraj, czyli we wtorek 10 listopada o godzinie 10 przyjechała pompo-gruszka z 7,5 kubika betonu B25 do zalania fundamentów i podłogi w gospodarczym. Na pierwszy rzut poszedł gospodarczy. Lałem beton na oko bo nie zrobiłem sobie niczego do poziomu. Liczyłem na niwelator, ale brat go też potrzebował. Do poziomicy też się udało zatrzeć podłogę i tak to się dziś prezentuje . Oczywiście najpierw wylało się beton w gospodarczym a potem trzeba było wylać beton w szalunki i po wstępnym zatarciu fundamentów poszedłem zacierać podłogę. Po podłodze poszedłem zatrzeć jakby na gotowo fundament, czyli jego wierzch, bo miejscami jak beton siadł to zrobiły się jakby łódki. Do 20 z tym walczyłem, na szczęście pogoda mi dopisała, było chłodno, przez mgłę dość wilgotno więc fajnie się robiło. Tak to mi wygląda . Teraz muszę odkopać trochę ławę aby też się pozbyć wody co mi zalega bo trzeba malować ściany izoplastem. Do tego kupiłem 4 baniaki po 20l IZOPLAST R-W. Na grunt go się rozrabia w stosunku 1:1 z woda i maluje a potem normalnie z wiadra pomaluje dwie warstwy. Jak dobrze pójdzie to przez weekend będzie malowanie. Dobra, idę kopać bo samo się nie zrobi. jak możecie podpowiedzieć jak zrobić odwodnienie od rynien, jakie do tego rur, na jakiej głębokości je dać to będę wdzięczny za pomoc. Rynny będą z spadem na jedną stronę, czyli wschodnią.

----------


## Uparty

Średnica rur z osadników zazwyczaj 110. W zależności od powierzchni dachu przy połączeniu dwóch zwiększ średnicę.
Wysokość dopasuj do spadku i miejsca gdzie będzie zbiornik na wodę.
Rury PCV pomarańczowe.

----------


## kamilb1987b

A na jakiej głębokości muszą być te rury w ziemi? Jest jakaś norma co to mówi? Sama myśl że trzeba zakopać jakiś zbiornik na ta deszczówkę nie napawa mnie optymizmem. Aby to miało sens to pewnie z 5-8m3 taki zbiornik musi mieć i taką trzeba wykopać dziurę na niego i hałda ziemi będzie mi leżeć mimo że już dwie kupki leżą. Nie mówiąc o tym że nie mam za bardzo gdzie to zakopać. Przydałoby się to zakopać od wschodniej strony działki, gdyż tylko tam nie będzie taki zbiornik przeszkadzać, ale po tej stronie idzie żyła wodna i woda jest już na 80cm. Ciężki temat, trzeba będzie pogadać z jakąś firmą co to montuje co oni mi na to powiedzą. Najlepiej by było nic z tym nie robić, czyli nie robić odwodnienia od rynien, a woda niech sobie spływa do gruntu. I tak jak pada przez kilka dni to woda nie odpływa tylko stoi na działce. Ja się tu będę szczypać z deszczówką a i tak woda na działce będzie. No chyba że spróbuję do tego rowu melioracyjnego to puścić i w ziemi rury na jakieś 15-20cm pod trawką, aby wyjść z spadkiem. Tylko wtedy będzie to miało jakiś sens, ale nie wiem czy nie za płytko by to było.
Dziś trochę poczyściłem górę lawy fundamentowej. Tak wygląda odcinek nie oczyszczony  a tak po wstępnym oczyszczeniu . Jutro szczotą na mokro postaram się zmyć warstwę błotka która leży miejscami. Korciło mnie i zacząłem rozkręcać deskowanie i je zdemontowałem. Nie wiem czy nie za wcześnie skoro wczoraj o 10 było zalewane ale nie jestem zbyt cierpliwy. Tak to wygląda  i jest mega twarde, nawet jak brecha podważałem aby wyszło z prętów gwintowanych to nic się z betonem nie działo. Jutro jak to poczyszczę to może w piątek zacznę to gruntować, zobaczy się. W każdym bądź razie kolejny etap z ilustracji mam gotowy

----------


## Uparty

W teorii te 60 cm, jednak to jest woda i może zamarzać ale w wersji płytko zakopanej też będzie ok. 
Pojemność zbiornika powinieneś wyliczyć z powierzchni dachu, da Ci to ilość wody jaką będziesz zbierać.

----------


## PaRa

Śpiesz się powoli, beton podobno ma po tygodniu 80 % swojej odporności. U mnie płyta czekała do wiosny, ale już następnego dnia po niej chodziłem.
 Rury na takiej głębokości aby woda w nich nie zamarzła, patrząc na ostatnie zimy można nie zakopywać. 
 Zbiornik na wodę jak największy, nie wiem czy planujesz trawnik ale przy trawniku i roślinkach jest zapotrzebowanie na wodę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Betonu jeszcze nie będę obciążać. Zdąży sobie stwardnieć. Też będę budować dom o konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego więc nawet go nie poczuje. 
Duży zbiornik to dużo kopania a już mam dość ziemi. Z dachu garażu wodę odprowadzę do mausera i starczy mi na podlewanie. Będę musiał pomyśleć aby odwodnienie podłączyć do rowu melioracyjnego. Jak nie to jakaś studnia chłonna i będę tam dawać pompę do wypompowywania jak się nazbiera. Musze to dobrze przemyśleć.
Z racji ładnego weekendu było co robić z malowaniem ścian. Izoplast maluje na brązowo  ale jak wyschnie to jest prawie jak czarne . To była warstwa gruntująca, izoplast rw miesza się z wodą w stosunku 1:1 i można malować. Niestety ale zajmuje to dużo czasu, naprawdę dużo. Jak ktoś malował to wie najlepiej. Jak ktoś nie malował to do tego stanu, czyli wszystko co widać zeszło mi jakieś 8 godzin. To robiłem w sobotę, Jak kończyłem garaż w środku na jakieś krople deszczu z nieba zaczęły spadać, Trochę ich było, ale trzeba było domalować. Najlepsze jest to że nie miało padać, nic takiego nie zapowiadali, ale zapowiadali że będzie pochmurnie i coś tam popadało. Można powiedzieć że więcej postraszyło, więc na tym poprzestałem w sobotę. W domu był czas coś zamówić przez internet. Dziś w niedziele wziąłem się za malowanie samym izoplastem, Dookoła same ściany pionowe malowałem 2 godziny. Pewnie nie trzeba w środku malować, ale że kupiłem 4 baniaki po 20l i mam tego dużo to postanowiłem to pomalować w środku. Całość zajęła mi ponad 6 godzin od po 7 a skończyłem przed 14 z przerwą na drugie śniadanie. Po malowaniu zjadło się zupkę i jazda z druga warstwą która malowałem już tylko z zewnątrz jakieś dwie godziny. Tak mi to wygląda , fajnie się maluje ale ręka mnie teraz boli i przy malowaniu dokuczają plecy. Jak się maluje na kucąco to bardzo bolą nogi, najlepiej mieć jakieś siedzisko. Oczywiście nie wiem jak wy ale bez radia pewnie bym zwariował od tej monotonii pracy. Jak się robi samemu to musi coś grać aby czas szybciej leciał. Jednym słowem kolejny etap pracy mam za sobą  tyle że malowałem też górę fundamentu. Nie wiem czy tak jest prawidłowo czy nie, u kogoś tak widziałem, a myślę że nie zaszkodzi. Na to zeszło mi 35 litrów izoplastu, dwa baniaki co mi zostały zwrócę do sklepu. Ciekawe czy można byłoby go malować pistoletem do farb, pewnie tak bo gęstość podobna do gęstości farby. Niestety ale jeszcze nie mam więc trzeba było ręcznie. Ciekawe jak długo będzie mnie boleć ręka od roboty.

----------


## Marek.M

Kamil nie obraź się, ale trochę maruda jesteś. Czego się nie dotkniesz to coś Cię boli. Nie wiem czego się spodziewałeś, ale to raczej do przewidzenia, że jak zaczniesz budowę to będzie bolało, i to nawet sporo czasami.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kamil nie obraź się, ale trochę maruda jesteś. Czego się nie dotkniesz to coś Cię boli. Nie wiem czego się spodziewałeś, ale to raczej do przewidzenia, że jak zaczniesz budowę to będzie bolało, i to nawet sporo czasami.


Wiem ze musi boleć, ale żeby aż tak po głupim malowaniu ścian pędzlem? Opisuje najdokładniej jak mogę co robię i jakie mam przy tym odczucia. Może komuś co to czyta a się nie udziela przyda się jakaś informacja. Niech ludzie wiedzą co nigdy nie budowali że budowa to jest duży wysiłek. Ja malowałem tylko dwie warstwy pustaków o wysokości 50cm, a niektórzy robią ściany fundamentowe na metr lub wyższe i też to malują, ile to musi być roboczo godzin i potu wylane... mam nadzieję że jak już przejdę do skręcania konstrukcji szkieletowej to będzie lżej. Przynajmniej takie miałem założenia.

----------


## Uparty

Moja rada - nastawiaj się, że będzie gorzej / drożej / dłużej i lepiej się pozytywnie zaskakuj. Budowa własnymi rękami to ogromny wysiłek fizyczny, psychiczny i pożeracz czasu.

----------


## zezol

Brawo,brawo.Prace na budowie posuwają się do przodu,aż miło popatrzeć.Gratulujemy ogromnego samozaparcia w pracach.Dobrze,że pogoda w miarę dopisuje to można jeszcze tego roku trochę podziałać,ale oczywiście wszystko w granicach swoich możliwości. :stir the pot:  Pozdrawiamy.Zuza i Seba.

----------


## Marek.M

> Wiem ze musi boleć, ale żeby aż tak po głupim malowaniu ścian pędzlem? Opisuje najdokładniej jak mogę co robię i jakie mam przy tym odczucia. Może komuś co to czyta a się nie udziela przyda się jakaś informacja. Niech ludzie wiedzą co nigdy nie budowali że budowa to jest duży wysiłek. Ja malowałem tylko dwie warstwy pustaków o wysokości 50cm, a niektórzy robią ściany fundamentowe na metr lub wyższe i też to malują, ile to musi być roboczo godzin i potu wylane... mam nadzieję że jak już przejdę do skręcania konstrukcji szkieletowej to będzie lżej. Przynajmniej takie miałem założenia.


Bynajmniej obrazić nie chciałem. Kibicuję tak czy siak. Długo... długo się przymierzałeś, w końcu ruszyłeś. Byle do przodu i w zdrowiu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Moja rada - nastawiaj się, że będzie gorzej / drożej / dłużej i lepiej się pozytywnie zaskakuj. Budowa własnymi rękami to ogromny wysiłek fizyczny, psychiczny i pożeracz czasu.


Nastawiłem się na dom o konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego z myślą że będzie łatwiej / taniej / krócej, ale wiem że nie będzie z "górki". Czasem się miewa myśli że się mi nie uda tego zrobić, że przeliczyłem swoje możliwości. Mam świadomość że im będzie wyżej tym będzie trudniej, ale wole nie myśleć o tym jak bardzo będzie źle, tylko jak fajnie będzie gdy się już zbuduje. Czas, mówi się że to pojecie względne i zależy od punktu odniesienia. Niestety doba ma tylko 24h i jak się robi to czasem się ciągnie, a czasem nawet nie wie się kiedy minęło 14 godzin na budowie. Najgorzej jest wtedy gdy goni cię jakiś termin, a tu jest się w czarnej d...e. Wtedy ciśnienie skacze, czas leci jeszcze szybciej a ma się wrażenie że robota posuwa się bardzo powoli, aż za wolno. Najlepiej jest pogodzić się z faktem że nie wszystko da się zrobić odpowiednio szybko jakby się chciało i że nie ma się wpływu na wszystko. Nie jest to łatwe, ale jak się z tym pogodzi to robi się potem lepiej, jest jakby lżej na duszy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Brawo,brawo.Prace na budowie posuwają się do przodu,aż miło popatrzeć.Gratulujemy ogromnego samozaparcia w pracach.Dobrze,że pogoda w miarę dopisuje to można jeszcze tego roku trochę podziałać,ale oczywiście wszystko w granicach swoich możliwości. Pozdrawiamy.Zuza i Seba.


Dziękuje za dobre słowo. Z pogodą bywa różnie, na razie dopisuje, ale ponoć od piątku się ochłodzi, może coś popada, jakimiś przymrozkami w nocy straszą. Generalnie jak będzie chłodniej to mi to nie przeszkadza. Nawet sporadyczne deszcze nie przeszkadzają przy budowie domu szkieletowego, byle nie było tygodniowych ulew. Już lepszy mrozik i śnieg. Za dwa tygodnie planuje długi urlop i trzeba coś działać. Może się pierwszy strop przygotuje, fajnie by było.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Bynajmniej obrazić nie chciałem. Kibicuję tak czy siak. Długo... długo się przymierzałeś, w końcu ruszyłeś. Byle do przodu i w zdrowiu. Pozdrawiam


Ja się nie obrażam o byle co, można pisać co komu leży na sercu. Wiem że żaden ze mnie budowlaniec, dom buduję można powiedzieć tak jak wydaje mi się że będzie dobrze. Staram się robić najlepiej jak potrafię, w końcu będę mieszkać w tym domu z rodziną i musi być to zrobione dobrze. pozdrawiam

----------


## kamilb1987b

Hej, wiecie może co się działo z forum że nie dało się otworzyć tylko pokazywało jakiś błąd?

----------


## kamilb1987b

czy jest tu ktoś zainteresowany jak mi poszła budowa domu szkieletowego? co prawda jeszcze nie skończyłem, ale dużo nie zostalo.

----------


## PaRa

Jestem zainteresowany, ale mam wrażenie że Ty nie jesteś, dziennik umarł.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jestem zainteresowany, ale mam wrażenie że Ty nie jesteś, dziennik umarł.


Umarł bo kiedyś miałem problem taki że nie mogłem na kompie się zalogować na forum. Wyglądało to tak jakby ktoś forum usunął. Tak jak zacząłem robić fundamenty to potem prace szły dalej cały czas. Jest dużo pisania i zdjęć. I dobrze że zacząłem wtedy to robić i nie czekałem do wiosny bo potem ceny zaczęły tak szaleć że głowa boli. Szczególnie ceny drewna i OSB poszły mocno do góry. Jak kupowałem drewno C24 to płaciłem za nie ok.1800 brutto plus coś za transport, jakieś 100-200zł. Więc brałem ile weszło na auro, czyli ok.3-4m3 na jeden transport. Z grubsza drewno kupiłem przed podwyżkami i OSB jeszcze po ok.60 za płytę. Na wiosnę drewno kosztowało już 2700zł a OSB 90 a potem i 150 lub więcej w zależności od składu. Do tej pory, do 2020 roku ceny nie szły tak gwałtownie że nagle w parę tygodni ceny rosły o 70% czy nawet 200. Śledziłem od kilku dobrych lat jak to mniej wiecej wygląda i było stabilnie z niewielkimi podwyżkami o 5-10%, ale nie o 100. Szczególnie płyty OSB mnie bolało bo taniej miałem kupiona chyba jedną paletę a jeszcze druga mi była potrzebna i musiałem je kupić już po ponad 90zł. Wcześniej myślałem że może płyty osb przykręcę od spodu do sufitów by fajnie lepiej usztywnić, ale odpuściłem. Tez myślałem przy podwójnym płytowaniu że jedna to będzie osb a druga gk, ale ze względu na cenę też to odpuściłem i zostało przy dwa razy gk. Plyte gk kupowałem z casto po 16zł a później ta cena wskoczyła o 10zł na płycie. Człowiek bierze kredyt który kurde nie jest z gumy. Sklepy zadowolone podniosą sobie ceny a potem ja się muszę martwić jak ja mam to zbudować w tych pieniądzach które brałem. 5 czy 10% podwyżki materiałów mogę zrozumieć ale nie 100 czy 200%, to już jest zdzierstwo w biały dzień. Jak wiem że ktoś jest zainteresowany śledzeniem jak mi idzie to będę musiał nadrobić czas w pisaniu, tym bardziej że sam korzystałem z dzienników innych ludzi. I jeszcze nie ma takiego drugiego dziennika na forum gdzie ktoś sam ( z pomocą rodziny) buduje dom w konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego o większych gabarytach niż 7x7m. Ja takiego tu nie znalazłem, a szukałem inspiracji i pomysłów budowlanych w tym temacie. Ale z grubsza robiłem tak jak to wcześniej teoretycznie nie raz pisałem czy pokazywałem jakieś rysunki. Nie miałem żadnego profesjonalnego projektu wykonawczego, nie kupiłem żadnej literatury jak się buduje domy kanadyjskie czy cos w tym stylu. Budowałem tak jak to nie raz pokazywałem. Szczerze mówiąc, chyba nie bałbym się nawet jakby jakiś huragan przeszedł mi przez dom. Były nie raz takie wiatry, a dom mi nie drgnął nawet o milimetr i to jeszcze gdy w środku nie miałem osb a tylko z zewnątrz. Niby szkielet, dużo lżejszy od murowanego, ale nie ma szans aby coś mu się stało. Zdjęcia mam w za dużym rozmiarze więc  jak ogarnę jak je pozmniejszać by szło dodawać to wznowię dziennik. Na chwilę obecną dom mam z zewnątrz ocieplony, siatka z klejem zagruntowane, przygotowane pod tynk. Na razie nie tynkuję bo nie mam na to kasy. W środku piętro mam całe zapłytowane płytami gk. Na dole zapłytowany salon, kuchnia, pokój gościnny i robię część gdzie będzie pomieszczenie gospodarcze, wiatrołap, łazienka i korytarz. Konstrukcję schodów zrobiłem z drewna i osb, potem przy wykończeniówce będę kleił do tego panele. Jeszcze pewnie jakiś miesiąc i będę miał całość zapłytowaną tak, że będzie trzeba wszystko spoinować, gładzić itd.

----------


## PaRa

Budowa domu nigdy nie była dla biednych, niezależnie od czasów. Ale obecnie, aby zbudować dom lub kupić mieszkanie nie wystarczy już dobrze zarabiać, trzeba zarabiać bardzo dobrze.

 Cały czas chodzi mi po głowie samodzielna budowa domku. Ale myśle, że za rok góra 2 sytuacja się uspokoi, Ci co zaczęli na górce skończą swoje biurowy. Może wtedy ceny się uspokoją i trochę spadną, a na pewno łatwiej będzie o ekipy. Może inwestor będzie w trochę lepszej sytuacji.

----------


## Marek.M

> czy jest tu ktoś zainteresowany jak mi poszła budowa domu szkieletowego? co prawda jeszcze nie skończyłem, ale dużo nie zostalo.


No to pisz, ciekawi zawsze się znajdą

----------


## kamilb1987b

Muszę sobie trochę przypomnieć jak to było dwa lata temu, ale po pomalowaniu ścian jak wyschło to glinę w środku rozgarnąłem po całości oraz wziąłem się 
za zakopanie rury do wody z przyszłej studni . Przyjechał do mnie wujek z jakimś przyrządem gdzie łączy się takie rury z kolankiem aby zaraz jak zrobię przejście przez fundament, to szło do góry. A jak zobaczył moją rurę to pyta co to mam, bo takich rur się nie daje, tylko jakieś specjalne o których pierwsze słyszałem. Jak byłem na składzie i prosiłem o rurę do wody to taką mi dali, nie mówili że są inne, ale też nie pytałem. Dziady chcieli sprzedać, a nie żebym ja miał to dobrze zrobione. Więc na przyszłość info dla każdego kto czyta, rury do wody które się przez fundament przeciąga i zakopuje w ziemi, nie bierze się zwykłej. tylko specjalnej dedykowanej do tego że się ją potem zgrzewa specjalnym urządzeniem. Później też rozprowadziłem kanalizację  i ją zasypałem  oraz w części garażowej . Zdjęcia które wrzucam to są robione kiedyś więc je idzie dodać.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak to już miałem to mogłem się wziąć za zasypywanie fundamentów proszkiem od Pigeona. Najpierw włóknina a potem do tego worki wrzucałem. To był taki czas że brat mi dużo pomagał by szło to szybciej. Trochę też  było wożenia samych tych worków a wtedy jeszcze trochę sypnęło śniegiem więc było błotnisto.  najpierw luzem rozsypywałem proszek, potem na to całe worki a na nie zaś luzem proszek który zagęszczałem ręcznie zrobionym ubijakiem z jakiegoś cięższego klocka itd. Od tego zagęszczania ręce bardzo bolały, bardziej od wożenia pełnej taczki tego proszku po błocie.  tu fotka jak jedna strona gotowa i potem druga (trochę to wygląda jak mogiła) . Kupka ziemi się przydała bo z niej fajnie można było fotki robić.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jakby kto był zainteresowany to wrzucam fotki domu z zewnątrz jki jest na dzień dzisiejszy, czyli ocieplony i zaciągnięta siatka z klejem orz zagruntowane . Gdzieś m się zgubiły zdjęcia jak robiłem strop drewniany na fundamencie. Może zostały na starym telefonie który się zepsuł. Ale najwyżej wam to streszczę w paru postach wolnej chwili.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wracając do przeszłości, Gdy proszkiem zasypałem fundament części domu to potem przyszedł czas na zasypanie garażu, ale gruzem z starej dachówki. Niestety okazało się ze tej dachówki nie było tak dużo jak mi się wydawało że jest dużo. Na zasypanie fundamentu garażu nie wystarczyło, więc dokupiłem klinca. Jak chłopy robili kanalizację przy drodze i mieli ją zasypaną to zagęszczali fajną ubijarką sterowana pilotem, niczym jak mini walec z takimi jakby wypustkami. Zagadałem żeby mi tym wjechali i zagęścili w garażu. Więc porządnie mi to ubili. Nie zalewałem potem tego betonem, bo to był czas zimy i mrozów. Zastanawiałem się nad tym jak zrobić pierwszy strop na fundamencie. Najbardziej logiczne i oczywiste dla mnie było aby to zrobić z belek dwuteowych steico. Problem w tym że trzeba byłoby na to czekać miesiąc czasu, a ja nie chciałem czekać. Na szybko jedynie w grę wchodziło robienie tego z drewna C24.Problem w tym że najszersza kantówka ma 245mm, a między to chciałem dać więcej wełny. Oglądałem na YT moc drewna gdzie Pan Mariusz podsuwał różne ciekawe pomysły. Nie wiedziałem jak ogarnąć przy drewnie cos na spód by wełna nie leżała mi na tym proszku, chciałem coś co pozwoli wełnie być między belkami. Pan Mariusz ma na to sposób taki, że do spodu belki przykręcić szerszą deskę (przykładowo calówkę) i wtedy będzie na czym położyć jakąś płytę która będzie jakby podłoga dla wełny. Aby dać więcej wełny to na kantówkę 245mm dokręciłem i przykleiłem jeszcze kantówkę 70mm co pozwoliło mi na 30cm wełny w dwóch warstwach po 15cm z ISOVERa tego cieplejszego. W fajnej był cenie u mnie na składzie, więc szybkie zamówienie i jazda. Oczywiście zanim się za to wziąłem, To zgrzałem papę na ścianach fundamentowych. Samo zgrzewanie nie było tak problematyczne jak przygotowanie samych pasków papy z całej rolki. Oczywiście w ruch piła moja-twoja i razem z sąsiadem jedziemy. To jest chyba jedna z najgorszych możliwych robót. Po ucięciu jednego kawałka mieliśmy już dość. Myślałem że będzie z tym łatwiej, ale nie było. Na szczęście to już pieśń przeszłości. Może temu szło ciężko bo miałem jakąś starą piłę którą znalazłem przy rozbiórce starego domu. Ale szkoda byłoby na papę jakiejś nowej piły więc trzeba było się pomęczyć. Poźniej z bratem do pomocy żeśmy to zgrzali, nie pamiętam dobrze, ale chyba to było na dwie warstwy na mijanki przy łączeniach. Fajnie jest sobie tak powspominać, co sobie zrobiłem i ile potu wylałem to jest moje, ale nie chciałoby mi się tego zaczynać od początku.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Drewno jak zamawiałem to zawsze ilości na pełne auto ok.3,5-4m3. Jak wychodziło że potrzebuję mniej to przy okazji się brało na później. Mam dwa miejsca skąd brać drewno, jedno jest bliżej, a drugie dalej. To gdzie bliżej jest trochę taniej za 1m3 oraz transport, a drugie dalej i droższy transport. Więc oczywiste że głównie brałem tam gdzie bliżej. Tam gdzie dalej brałem to czego nie mieli w pierwszym. Głównie nie mieli najszerszej kantówki na 245mm, dodatkowo w tym drugim też mieli inne długości niż typowe 6m i 5,4m. Szczególnie ważne przy stropie gdzie potrzebowałem długości 4,2m i 3,9m aby nie było odpadów. co do jakości drewna, to szału nie ma. Nie ma równych belek, każda jest albo mocniej, albo mniej krzywa, wypukłe i śmigła. Ale że nie ma wyjścia to trzeba było robić z tego co było. Cenowo od belek steico nie było jakiś większych oszczędności bo musiałem dawać kantówkę 245 i 70mm, do tego deskę calówkę i wkręty aby to skręcić. Jedyny plus tego był taki że c24 miałem od ręki i nie musiałem mieć postoju, oraz nie musiałem się zastanawiać jak wjedzie mi tir i jak rozładuję 13m belki steico. gdybym miał więcej miejsca na działce i lepszy dojazd to bym się długo nie zastanawiał i brał steico. 
Co do wykonania stropu, to na fundament brałem belkę podwalinową impregnowaną (bo mieli), ale zanim ją przykręciłem to musiałem skręcić w literę L z belką czołową podwalinę bo potem nie maiłbym jak tego zrobić. Dodatkowo robiłem to na mijankę i na dwa razy (ze względu na szerokość domu i tego że kantówki tyle nie mają) czyli jak podwalina ma 6m to skręcam ją z belką co ma 5,4m a drugi zestaw to podwalinę tnę na 4m a belkę czołową na 4,6m i dopiero tak to razem składam jak klocki i skręcam aby było w całości 10m (długości podaję w zaokrągleniu bo faktycznie były trochę inne, ale już nie pamiętam jakie dokładnie, a nie ma to znaczenia dla zobrazowania sprawy). Gdy już mam całość to kładę na fundamencie i miarą sprawdzam długości i przekątne. Jak z grubsza mi to pasuje to biorę się za mocowanie. Pan Mariusz z MOC DREWNA mówił że fajnie jest podwalinę chwycić specjalnymi gwoździami do szybkiego montażu. Taki gwóźdź wygląda jak rurka w kształcie długopisu gdzie ma wycięcie po długości a końcówka do bicia młotkiem jest wyprofilowana. Na YT sobie znajdziecie filmiki z panem Mariuszem to zobaczycie o co chodzi. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFNrrF7fN4Y&t=9s od 10min mówi o mocowaniu i tych gwoździach. Ja tym robiłem i rzeczywiście fajna sprawa. też mogę je polecić. Trochę mi ich zostało z pudełka, więc jak ktoś by potrzebował a był w pobliżu Górek Wielkich to może wpaść i mu je dam. Wydawałoby się że takie coś może trzymać podwalinę, ale może i dobrze trzyma. To jest jakby do wstępnego mocowania, potem trzeba to jeszcze normalną kotwą mechaniczną skręcić, aby było porządnie, ja dawałem kątownik który dodatkowo przykręciłem do belki czołowej i to razem do fundamentu. Nie ma szans żeby to jakiś mocniejszy wicher pociągnął. Na podwalinie wyznaczyłem gdzie mają być belki stropowe i je też trzeba było pociąć na odpowiednie wymiary, do tego deskę calówkę w literę T i na strop. Bałem się że ta deska calówka nie wytrzyma mojego ciężaru gdy położę na nią osb, ale prędzej osb się gięło niż ta deska miała puścić. cdn

----------


## kamilb1987b

To mój ostatni wpis bez zdjęć. Nie będę się rozpisywał za bardzo nad szczegółami jak co robiłem przy fundamencie i pierwszym stropie, bo pewnie mało kogo to obchodzi. Najwyżej jak ktoś będzie miał pytania to pisać śmiało. 
Po ułożeniu belek stropowych kręciłem na nich kantówkę 70mm. Potem była pora na osb na spód. Ze względu na podwalinę to miałbym parę centymetrów przestrzeni między proszkiem PUR a OSB, więc przed kładzeniem osb sypałem proszek by było go po brzegi. Jak ułożyłem osb to położyłem wełnę w dwóch warstwach po 15cm ISOVER z rolki. Dosyć fajnie to szło. Potem przyszła pora na podłogę pierwszego stropu, czyli OSB gr.22mm. Kupowałem o szerokości 675mm na PW, bo nie uśmiechało mi się robić tej grubości z dużego formatu. Pan Mariusz radził aby płyty mimo że kręcić to i kleić klejem montażowym, więc tak też zrobiłem. Klej na belki i potem OSB kręciłem wkrętami o długości 5cm na TORX. Praktycznie wszystkie wkręty do drewna używam TORXy, nawet te mniejsze. Kleiłem też płyty ze sobą, trochę z tym zabawy, ale buduje dla siebie, więc staram się to robić jak najlepiej. Tu mi brat dużo pomagał, jak mógł, ale jak nie mógł to sam robiłem. Ze względu na to że mam wełnę w tym stropie to musiałem strop przykryć folią i do tego użyłem folii budowlanej. Ja to robiłem w okresie zimowym, gdy albo padał śnieg, albo deszcz. Średnio mi się widziało aby ta wełna mokła od wody. Płyty osb tez nie mogą być narażone na dużą ilość wody, bo puchną od tego. Niestety folia budowlana nie jest zbyt szczelna, a dokładniej miejsce łączenia dwóch, bo nie ma jednej szerszej na całe prawie 8m szerokości domu, trzeba łączyć i mimo dużej zakładki to woda się dostała pod folię i osb było mokre. Nawet zabezpieczenie folii w pojedynkę przy wietrze to jest wyzwanie. Se człowiek rozwija rolkę a tu wiatr robi spustoszenie. Dużo mnie to nerwów kosztowało. Jak padał śnieg, to potem goniłem z łopatą i to odśnieżałem i ściągaczem do wody czyściłem cały strop, by nie było na nim basenu. Nawet jak dałem dwie warstwy folii na zakładkę to i tak woda gdzieś znalazła sobie ujście i zamoczyło mi osb. Między czasie przygotowywałem sobie kantówki na ściany parteru i na strop nad parterem. W okresie zimowym popołudniu jest ciemno więc prace były przy reflektorach ledowych. Też się sprawdzało pogodę długoterminową w kilku źródłach i jak było widać że w któryś weekend ma być ładnie i bez deszczu to robiłem zwołanie rodzinne braci i szwagra by się szykowali na prace skoro świt w sobotę i niedzielę. tak się śniegu nie obawiałem, jak deszczu. Stresu też bardzo dużo bo nikt z nas nie budował nigdy domu szkieletowego i wszyscy czekali tylko na to by im mówić co mają robić. Nie raz sam nie miałem jak co kończyć co zacząłem bo wszyscy coś chcieli tak jakbym sam nie maił co robić i tylko im tłumaczyć. Najwięcej czasu schodziło na pomyślenie jak co zrobić oraz przygotowanie podwalin z rozrysowaniem gdzie ma być kantówka przykręcona itd. To już musiałem mieć gotowe zanim przyjadą do mnie robić, bo jak będą to trzeba szybko działać i nie ma czasu na szykowania. Więc musiałem wszystko przygotować sobie wcześniej i liczyć że się gdzieś nie pomylę. Rozpisać długości słupków, szczególnie tam gdzie będą otwory w murze, bo wtedy długości są inne. Nawet patrzyłem jak je pociąć żeby nie było odpadów. Szczerze mówiąc , za dużo odpadów nie miałem, nawet jak leżał jakiś kawałek dłuższy niż 20cm to mógł się do czegoś przydać i zazwyczaj tak było. Budowa mnie męczyła najbardziej umysłowo niż fizycznie. Każdy kto chce budować samemu (ewentualnie z pomocą rodziny) musi to sobie dobrze przemyśleć i naprawdę tego chcieć, bo potem nie ma odwrotu. Jak już się zacznie to trzeba działać. Czasami mam takie myśli że po co mi to było, ale potem szybko je wyrzucałem z głowy i się motywowałem tym co będzie jak się zbuduje. Następnym razem będą już zdjęcia z ścian parteru i stropu, chociaż nie mam ich za dużo bo zapominałem je robić na bieżąco. Parę jest...

----------


## kamilb1987b

obiecane fotki jak robiłem ściany parteru  a tu cały parter z stropem i przykręconymi płytami osb z zewnątrz na dwa rzędy  Widać też folie wywiniętą aby łączyła się paroizolacja parteru z piętrem. Tutaj parter zabezpieczony folią i trochę w zimowej scenerii . Ciężko było wnieść na górę te worki z proszkiem bo niektóre były tak ciężkie że głowa boli. Ale bez obciążenia folia goniła jak chciała.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Niestety, jak już wspominałem, folia budowlana na stropie nie nadaje się by chronić przed przeciekaniem wody. Nawet dwie warstwy foli wiele nie pomaga. Oczywiście nie jest tak że jest dziurawa jak sito, ale na łączeniach przeciekało, gdzieś też były jakieś dziurki, efekt taki że w środku kapała woda i miałem kałuże które przyprawiały mnie o ból głowy, ze względu na to że jak przeciekło przez przez folie i strop t logiczne że będzie też przeciekać przez podłogę parteru i moczyć wełnę. To mnie najbardziej niepokoiło. Tak wyglądał strop gdy odsłoniłem folię  widać że przecieków było pełno więc podjąłem decyzję że kupuję plandekę wodoodporną która jest w jednym kawałku na cały strop. Kupiłem taką o której pisało że jest najlepsza, że ma najlepsze parametry, mało nie kosztowała, ale myślę trudno, musi być dobrze zabezpieczone. Strop mam ok.10x8m więc plandekę kupiłem 9x12m, przyjechała złożona ładnie w kosteczkę i lekkie to nie było. Sznurek i wciągnąłem na górę. Rozłożyłem, parę worków z proszkiem zostawiłem, resztę sznurkiem zniosłem, folia ma oczka więc jak ją wywinąłem na ściany to zaczepiłem o wkręty by się dobrze trzymało. Tak to wyglądało  w końcu myślę że mogłem spokojnie iść spać i nie bać się czy mi dom zalało czy nie. Niestety Nawet plandeka nie pomogła na wodę. Na stropie potrafił być istny basenik gdzie normalnie stała woda. Prawdopodobnie przecieki były przez zagięcia foli która była złożona w kostkę. Oczka w foli nie są zbyt mocne i nie wytrzymują większych wiatrów. Aby plandeka jakoś się trzymała na stropie to musiałem listwami przykręcić ją do ścian a na strop wnieść worki z proszkiem aby dociążyć  plandekę. Jak za mało worków było to wiatr mi je zrzucił z stropu. Nie spodziewałem się tego, być może plandeka jest dobra gdy jest jakiś spadek, choćby 5st, bo na stropie nie ma nic. Niestety, jak nasypało śniegu, to brałem łopatę i zrzucałem go i ściągaczem ściągałem wodę. W środku jak coś przeciekało to podstawiałem jakąś folię i płaskim mopem zbierałem wodę i szmatami wycierałem. Trochę ciężko było gdy na zewnątrz choćby mały mróz bo i szmaty zamarzały. Jednym słowem lekko nie było. Już nie mówiąc o tym jak było ciężko samemu ściągnąć na kawałku tą plandekę na jedna stronę by wytrzeć wodę co była pod folią na stropie, a tu wieje. Naprawdę dużo nerwów mnie to kosztowało. Ale tak to jest gdy buduje się przez zimę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Parter robiłem początkiem stycznia a w połowie lutego piętro  praktycznie pomoc miałem do tego co widać na zdjęciu, resztę stropu sam uzupełniałem. Ten strop był trochę trudniejszy, gdyż musiał być szerszy na stronę o 15cm. Podłogę robiłem tylko na środku gdzie będzie stryszek, ale na resztę położyłem płyty które będą na deskowanie dachu aby można było to zabezpieczyć przed opadami. Tak juz jest jak jest zabezpieczone . Wydawałoby się że jest dobrze zabezpieczone, ale potrafiło też padać przez to że płyty nie były do końca dachu, bracia tyle tego przykręcili na ile się to dało zrobić z drabiny. Też postanowiłem że nie wycina się teraz otworów do okien bo potem przez to i tak tylko pada do środka, po drugie na tych wysokościach to jest więcej roboty, a można je potem piłą od środka wyciąć jak będzie montaż okien. Na strop wychodziłem w jednym rogu domu od środka bo drabina już tak nie sięga by bezpiecznie wychodzić. Tradycyjnie jak padał śnieg to trzeba było odśnieżać i ściągać nadmiar wody. W środku miałem rozłożone folie budowalne które też trzeba było wycierać i tak w kółko jak padało. Nie raz wstawałem godzinę wcześniej przed robotą i wychodziłem na dach by odśnieżyć co napadało i wycierać.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Żeby nie padało do środka przez to że nie ma do końca płyt osb na ścianach to musiałem je przykręcić, niestety samemu bo nie miał kto mi pomóc.  trzeba było samemu wciągnąć płytę liną, opuścić ją i przykręcić i jeszcze pilnować by nie spaść. Tak to wygląda w środku jak się patrzy na ścianę południową  kawałkami płyt zaślepiłem otwory by się nie lało przez nie, a jak coś robiłem to odkręcałem płyty. Na boki już się nie dało opuszczać płyt, bo strop wystawał o te 15cm poza ściany więc potrzebowałem rusztowanie. Na szczęście kolega ma i mi pożyczył na pół roku bo nie potrzebował na ten czas, więc rozkładam i przykręcam płyty na jednej stronie  a potem na drugiej  oczywiście wszystko to robiłem sam, czyli samemu rozkładałem rusztowanie (pierwszy raz w życiu) i wciągałem płyty by potem je przykręcić. Tu już się lina nie dało bo ze względu na zabezpieczenie by nie wypaść nie było jak do środka wziąć płyty, więc opierałem sobie je o ścianę i poziom po poziomie wciągałem do góry. Najgorzej było przy drugiej stronie bo wtedy był taki okres że strasznie wiało, jakieś 80km/h, tyle że od strony wschodniej, a ja byłem na zachodniej, więc budynek mnie osłaniał. Jednym słowem dało się to zrobić samemu ale kosztowało to dużo wysiłku. najbardziej miałem obawy przy rozkładaniu rusztowania na wyższych partiach, ale samemu to trwało ok.3h, ale jak się doszło do wprawy to pewnie i szybciej mi szło, ale może jakieś pół godziny. Ciężkie są te elementy szczególnie jak się jest zmęczonym i wszystko boli. Na tej drugiej stronie wystawiłem wyżej rusztowanie i przygotowałem jak będę robić ściany szczytowe i je obijać osb (też sam je obijałem ale o tym później)

----------


## kamilb1987b

Później przyszedł czas na dach. W środku na dole szykowałem sobie krokwie, wycinałem zamki. Wcześniej na podłodze narysowałem w skali 1:1 jak to ma wyglądać, wydaje mi się że wszystko dopiąłem na ostatni guzik. Przygotowałem wszystkie kantówki na to co trzeba. Tradycyjnie przychodzi ładny weekend to robię wezwanie rodzinne i do dzieła. Stawiamy ściany szczytowe a tu mały zonk, z jakimś cudem nie pasują mi kantówki na długość. To jest kwestia paru centli, ale nie pasuje. Szybki wgląd na kompa na wymiary, Rysuję na nowo jak je skrócić aby mimo wszystko było dobrze i mam. Ogniomur zamiast wystawać o 30cm nad dach to będzie wystawać o 25cm i tez będzie dobrze. Już nie pamiętam gdzie popełniłem błąd, ale to nie istotne bo dało się to jakoś naprawić. Więc po ścianach szczytowych kręcę jakby murłaty, czyli 2x kantówka jena na drugiej, potem muszę w szczycie dać płatew z kantówki 12x12cm podpartej slupami po brzegach i na środku. Stawiam też ściankę kolankową na której będą się opierać krokwie. Jak już to mam, to przychodzi czas na krokwie. Zakładam, kręcę a to zaś zonk. W szczycie miały się elegancko stykać czołem, a mi tu brakuje jakiś centymetr, może mniej. No i załamka bo nie tak to miało wyglądać. Na szczęście brat mnie stawia do pionu że centymetr różnicy to jest nic i nawet tego nie zobaczę. No i faktycznie za bardzo to przeżywałem. ogólnie obliczenia miałem dobre, różnica mogła wynikać z krzywizny drewna tylko nie wiem gdzie. Szkoda że nie robiłem zdjęć kroczek po kroczku i mam jedynie jak jest przykryty plandeką ogólnie miało nie padać przez parę dni i nie chciałem tego przykrywać, braci pożegnałem a po chwili zaczyna kropić. Kurde, myślałem że za chwilę zejdę. Szybko to jakoś rozkładam, przeciągam, przerzucam i mam rozłożone. Jakoś to mocuję ale niestety jest parę dziur przez które się leje. Potem trzeba kręcić płyty do ścian szczytowych i tu mam tylko jedno zdjęcie jednej strony . Jak już przykręciłem płyty do szczytówek to rusztowanie rozłożyłem na stronę północą by od niej zacząć deskowanie dachu z osb. Najpierw przykręciłem deskę czołową (samemu było to trudne, ale da się) potem od razu okucie z blachy też kręciłem. Następnie od środka kręciłem osb do krokwi (w 80% sam to robiłem, przy reszcie pomagał mi brat aby przyspieszyć). Jeszcze mam fotki z środka z stryszku  a tu zdjęcie z piętra na dach . Jak mi się to podobało, ten widok na konstrukcję stropu i dachu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dla przypomnienia pokazuję wizualizację stropów jak je robiłem  tyle że nie z belek dwuteowych tylko z drewna C24 (jak już pisałem wcześniej). Dach też tak robiłem  z tą małą różnicą że od widocznej strony południowej krokwie są trochę krótsze bo dorabiałem jeszcze daszek nad balkonem i krokwie daszku kręciłem do krokwi domu. Później to wam pokażę bo mam tego więcej fotek. Całą konstrukcję domu zrobiłem tak jak na wizualizacjach które przedstawiałem parę lat temu. Niektórzy pisali że tak się nie godzi, że od konstrukcji jest konstruktor i to on powinien zrobić fachowy projekt konstrukcji, z uwzględnieniem gdzie mają być wzmocnienia czy coś takiego. W PnB w projekcie nie ma żadnych szczegółowych rysunków konstrukcyjnych jak zrobić szkielet domu. Jest do tego literatura, ale nie korzystałem z niej bo nie widziałem potrzeby. I szczerze mówiąc wyszła tak jak trzeba. Jeżeli chce ktoś samemu zbudować dom szkieletowy podobnie jak ja o prostej bryle bez udziwnień, z oknami o szerokości max 180cm (bo ja takie mam) to możecie je robić jak ja to opisywałem wcześniej i będzie to dobre. Nie ma potrzeby kupować jakiś fachowych rysunków technicznych tylko trzeba się trzymać pewnych zasad, a domy będą stać bez problemu. Co innego jak kształt jest udziwniony, jakieś przesunięcia w ścianach nośnych czy cos takiego, to wtedy już raczej trzeba mieć fachowy projekt by ktoś przeliczył obciążenia i czy gdzieś tych wzmocnień nie trzeba dać. U mnie jak widać na wizualizacjach słupki wychodzą w jednej linii od fundamentu aż po dach więc nie trzeba było kombinować, a sama konstrukcja jest dość prosta do zrobienia jak dla tego amatora jak ja. Więc jak ja dałem radę, to każdy też da radę przy prostym projekcie.

----------


## J&D

Wielki szacun za wytrwałość!!!

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tu fotka z zapłytowanym dachem z jednej strony , tu kolejny etap , jak już wszystkie blachy były przybite to poszła papa samoprzylepna , a dalej już zwykła podkładowa mida roof (czy coś takiego) przybijana papokami . A po brzegach zaś samoprzylepna . Powiem wam że zrobienie tego samemu było cholernie ciężkie. Rolka papy jest strasznie ciężka, tym bardziej jak trzeba ją wnieść po rusztowaniu. A potem rozwijanie jej na dachu z osb to jest ciężka sprawa bo osb jest dość śliskie. Brakowało drugiej pary rąk aby to przytrzymać, ale jakoś dałem radę, jak mus to mus. Jeszcze potem blachy narożne i gotowe do krycia gontem. Ale najpierw to samo na drugą stronę co dodam w innym dniu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Od strony południowej zanim przykryję dach to muszę postawić konstrukcję balkonu. Do pomocy miałem braci i zrobiliśmy razem tyle  poziome belki maja wymiar 12x20 a pionowe 12x12cm. Bracia jak mi cięli belki poziome to się machnęli i jedną ucięli na zły wymiar, za krótka o pół metra. Drewno maiłem wyliczone więc się mocno zdenerwowałem. Niestety nic z tym się nie zrobi i trzeba było domówić jedna belkę. Kupowałem w pobliskim tartaku szlifowaną i suszoną na która trzeba było czekać dwa dni. Jedna z belek była strasznie krzywa, nie trzymała przekątnych  dzwonię z pretensjami co to ma być, a ta akurat miała iść na samą górę na której by leżały jakby przedłużone krokwie na balkon. Mówię że tak nie może być bo nie będę każdej krokwi przykładał by ciąć zamki. Ściemniał mi że to drewno i zdarza się że są belki krzywe, ale kurde to nie było krzywe przez suszenie tylko przez krzywe cięcie. Ostatecznie mi to poprawił, ale straciłem na to czas.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Potem już samemu kontynuowałem pracę z balkonem i tak doszedłem do góry  i robię przymiar przedłużonej krokwi. Temu właśnie ta belka nie może być krzywa, bo potem nic nie pasuje. Niestety nie zwróciłem na to uwagi wcześniej, tak to bym ją dał wcześniej na niższych partiach gdzie ta krzywizna by mi tak bardzo nie przeszkadzała, ale jak już wspominałem, z grubsza mi ją wyrównał tartak i mogłem skończyć konstrukcję balkonu i daszku . Nie było lekko, ale dało się ogarnąć. Aby jakoś robić na dachu bez rusztowania (którego nie chciało mi się przekładać) zmodyfikowałem podest roboczy do takiego stanu  dzięki temu miałem jak stać i kontynuować pracę. Potem mogłem przykręcić nadbitkę

----------


## kamilb1987b

Fajnie też to wygląda jak się patrzy od góry  na to przykręciłem płytę osb o gr.18mm ale w pełnym formacie . Płytę osb o gr.12mm samemu ciężko się wnosi na piętro, a 18mm jest jeszcze ciężej. Potem to wnieść na balkon, na podest roboczy a następnie na daszek. Kurde, mam już prawię pierwszą płytę na daszku a to przez to że samemu niewygodnie i jakoś obrałem złą metodę jej wciągnięcia na daszek spowodowało że płyta zaczęła się zsuwać z daszku na mnie i prawie bym z nią spadł, gdybym próbował ją zatrzymać. Aby się przed tym ratować to trzeba było się szybko odsunąć i pozwolić płycie spaść na ziemię. Mimo że z trudem pierwszą wciągnąłem na górę, to musiałem zaś zaczynać od początku. Koniec końców wciągnąłem je i przykręciłem. Długość daszku zrobiłem tak żeby cała płyta bez docinki wchodziła i ładnie to przykrywała. Tu nie było przypadku tylko obliczenia aby tak to było.  A tu fotka z wnętrza stryszku  który wyszedł całkiem pokaźny i pojemny. Będzie gdzie trzymać graty.

----------


## kamilb1987b

W jakiś ładny weekend przykręciłem na tą stronę osb i tak mi to wyszło , nie pamiętam czy wspominałem ale robiłem to z płyt na PW w formacie 675x2500 na kleju montażowym (pan Mariusz w którymś filmie tak radził ze można). Tu mam widok z dachu na dół  a tu jak kręcąc osb na ścianie dochodziło mi do dachu  zostawiłem ok.3cm na szczelinę wentylacyjną połaci i tak ją zabezpieczyłem przed większymi owadami i ptakami . To nie będzie jedyne zabezpieczenie, ale o tym innym razem na innym etapie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tu mam bliższe zdjęcie jak papowałem południową stronę dachu  czyli najpierw się przykręciło deskę czołową rynnową,, potem pas nadrynnowy z blachy, następnie haki na rynny, pas nadrynnowy z blachy i inne potrzebne obróbki blacharskie które były potrzebne. Nie wiem kto z was miał okazję dawać gont na dach, ale dużo jest roboty zanim się zacznie bić ten gont, ale tak trzeba żeby to było dobrze. Przy okazji fajnie widać podest roboczy który sam zrobiłem z zabezpieczeniem żeby nie spaść. 
Jak skończyłem robić obróbki blacharskie, to zacząłem od papy samoprzylepnej. I tu mam ważną informację dla każdego kto chce zrobic podobnie i też samemu. Nie dawajcie takiej papy jeżeli świeci słońce. Jak to robiłem od strony północnej to było pochmurnie więc się nawet nad tym nie zastanawiałem. Rozwinąłem wcześniej przygotowany pasek o odpowiedniej długości, papokiem chwyciłem w rogu by się nie zsuwało, potem jakby połowę podnoszę i zakładam by ściągnąć folię i odkładam, dociskam i fajnie trzyma. Tak samo robię d strony południowej, jest piękna słoneczna pogoda, jestem zadowolony bo nie ma padać i będzie się dobrze robić a tu zonk. Papa zrobiła się strasznie miękka, folia ciężko odchodziła z jednej połówki, a druga już mi się wulkanizowała. Brakowało mi kogoś do pomocy by z tym szybko robić i przez to spiep...łem jeden pasek 10,5m papy. Kurde, myślałem że mnie coś trafi, tym bardziej że papę miałem wyliczoną na cały dach by nie było odpadów i by jej starczyło. Tą papę też mam z śląska i kolega z pracy mi ją po drodze przywiózł jak do nas jechał. A ta to musze kombinować co teraz z tym fantem zrobić. No nie ma nigdzie w pobliżu takiej papy by kupić, a po jedną rolkę nie pojadę specjalnie 80km, tym bardziej w sobotę popołudniu gdzie było zamknięte. Byłem taki zły na tą sytuację że głowa boli. Jedynie co mi przyszło na myśl to jechać do casto po ich rolkę papy podkładowej co mają pod gont. W rolce mieli tego więcej iż potrzebowałem, ale trudno, nie było innego wyjścia. Przyjeżdżam, wnoszę na dach tak jak tą mida roof i cos mi tu nie pasuje. Chodzi o jakość. Jednym słowem dramat. Jaki to jest szajs i powinno się raczej nazywać wyrób papo podobny. To jest dosłownie jak papier, bardzo delikatne i łatwo się rwie. Cenowo ta mida roof nie jest wiele droższa, ale w jakości to jest kosmos. Nikomu nie polecam podkładu pod gont z casto. Szkoda na to czasu. Jakoś go zamontowałem, ale że wiało dość mocno to mi go wiatr potargał. Jak ja na tym dachu waliłem epitetami, to dziadostwo nie chce się trzymać ani trochę, musiałbym chyba kilo gwoździ na to zużyć by się to trzymało. Tą midę dosłownie paroma gwoździami i się fanie trzyma, łączenia podklejałem takim fajnym klejem (chyba z IKO) do pap. Z resztą sami zobaczcie na tym zdjęciu  oczywiście na górze to ta papa z casto. Ostatecznie tak to zostawiłem i przykryłem to gontem. To jest strona południowa najbardziej słoneczna więc jak gont się dobrze zwulkanizuje to przy kącie dachu jaki mam 30st nie ma szans aby przez to coś podciekło. Tu inne fotki z papowania dachu  oczywiście trzeba było przed gontem zamontować obróbki blacharskie. W ten sposób miałem polać gotową do montażu gontu. O tym w kolejnym poście...

----------


## kamilb1987b

No i gont  te pierwsze warstwy przyklejałem bo kąt daszku jest mniejszy i chciałem to bardziej zabezpieczyć.

----------


## kamilb1987b

A tu cała południowa połać  to jest gont kupowany w castoramie. Kupowałem tam co innego i przy okazji widzę że jest promocja na ten gont to myślę że biorę. Żonie nie podobały się te porządne amerykańskie gonty bo były prostokątne, a jej się podoba karpiówka. Miałem ją kupować z innej firmy które raczej sa lepszej jakości, ale tak jak pisałem, promocja na którą wpadłem spowodowała że zapomniałem że miałem tam tego nie kupować i kupiłem. Potem jak czytałem opinie to ludzie pisali że to jest szajs, nie chce się wulkanizować, że nadaje się co najwyżej na jakąś szopkę itp. Szczerze mówiąc pod wpływem tych komentarzy zastanawiałem się czy nie zwrócić tego, ale potem myślę, że sprawdzę jak to wygląda po kilku pierwszych rzędach i potem się pomyśli. Ten gont ma 1m długości, więc fajny wymiar. Ja mam 10,6m szerokości połaci, więc jak tam 10 gontów i połówkę, to na stronę mam 5cm przerwy do obróbki blacharskiej czyli jest idealnie jak trzeba. oglądałem różne filmy jak to kłaść i tak mówili, ze nie może to być do samego końca, tylko musi być odstęp. A że ja mam taką fajną szerokość dachu to wyszło idealnie. Między innymi dlatego ze ludzie pisali że się słabo wulkanizuje, to pierwsze rzędy dodatkowo podklejałem każdy listek, bo tam daszek ma mniejszy kąt i żeby mi wiatr tego nie podrywał. Co do jakości gontu, to szczerze mówiąc byłem pozytywnie zaskoczony. jak na ta cenę to nie ma źle. Listki które nie podklejałem to same się wulkanizowały od słońca po jakimś czasie od położenia. Myślałem ze będzie gorzej, ale na szczęście wyszło to dobrze i jestem pewien że wytrzyma i 50lat. Już ponad rok na dachu mam ten gont i po żadnym listku gontu nie widać aby maiło mu się coś dziać. Może ci co pisali złe komentarze trafili na jakąś kiepską partię, bo też castorama w którymś komentarzu coś o tym wspominała. Ja jestem zadowolony bo mam wzór który podoba się mi i żonie, a dodatkowo cena była bardzo fajna i wyszło mnie to dużo taniej, niż oryginalne systemy. Myślę że mogę każdemu to poradzić o ile trafi jak ja na dobrą partię. Co do papy i jak to robiłem, to w systemie amerykańskim zalecają jakąś membranę dachową pod gont i gość mi doradził ze w razie czego też można dać papę właśnie mida roof która jest bardzo dobra jak na swoją cenę. Myślę że w 2030 roku jak wejdę na dziennik to napiszę jak się gont spisuje.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po skończeniu gontów od strony południowej (w sumie trochę mi pomagał brat aby było szybciej, czyli odklejał folię, podawał itd. Można powiedzieć że niewielka pomoc, ale zawsze coś) przyszedł czas na stronę północną, więc podobnie jak z drugiej strony pierwszą warstwę podkleiłem i po kilku warstwach tak to wyglądało  ogólnie z ta stroną było trudniej niż z południową, bo wszystko trzeba było wnosić po rusztowaniu i było bardzo ciężko. Już po pierwszej paczce miałem dość i sama myśl że trzeba tam wrzucić ich wiele powodowała że już mi się nie chciało tego robić. Ale im bardziej mi się czegoś nie chce, tym bardziej się motywuje że samo się nie zrobi. Tu też na szczęście brat przyjechał mi pomóc i dziwnym trafem podobało mu się wnoszenie lub raczej mówił że nie jest tak źle. Mi z tym ciężko jest pewnie przez to że mam całkowity brak kondycji i szybko się męczę. Długo się rozkręcam i zanim się rozkręcę to muszę często odpoczywać chociaż na chwilę bo łapię zadyszkę. Zawsze w drugiej połowie dnia mi się lepiej robi jak już wejdę w rytm. Czyli robiliśmy w sobotę a potem w niedzielę kontynuowaliśmy gontowanie. Plandekę musiałem zrzucić z dachu więc nie miałem czym zabezpieczyć się przed deszczem jakby padało. W szczycie miałem przerwę na wentylację więc przez to mogło mi się lać do środka. Na szczycie dawałem specjalne kształtki kalenicowe  a na nie kawałki z gontu prostokątnego bo łuska się nie nadaje. Ale ze względu na to że szerokość gontu jest za mało do kształtki kalenicowej to przyklejałem kawałki pasków z gontu co mi zostały i wtedy na to już kształtki z gontu  aż do samego końca  . Jak łatwo się jest domyśleć, to nie miałem na szczycie żadnego zabezpieczenia, bo nie maiłem je do czego przywiązać. Na szczęście po takim dachu idzie łatwo chodzić mając buty z kauczukową podeszwą i mogłem się trzymać ogniomuru. W końcu mogłem iść spokojnie spać nie bojąc się że  coś mi będzie przeciekać. Oczywiście jak mocno lało to przyglądałem się na strychu czy na pewno nie sączy się choćby jedna kropla wody, ale nic takiego nie zauważyłem, jest sucho jak pieprz. Na ogniomur nie kręciłem jeszcze obróbek blacharskich, bo to będę robił jak będę miał tynk na ścianach by nie przeszkadzały, a że jest na tym papa to nic im nie będzie. 24 maja 21roku skończyłem robić z dachem, wiec miałem stan deweloperski otwarty.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Niektórzy myśleli że poza oknami południowymi to innych nie będę miał, bo tak to wygląda. Z praktycznego punktu widzenia, otwory na okna jest najlepiej wyciąć na parę dni przed ich montażem. Od środka piłą bez problemu się to zrobi, tylko będzie dużo trocin do sprzątania. Tu mam parę zdjęć konstrukcji od środka  jak już z dachem skończyłem to mogłem się wziąć za garaż, ale najpierw trzeba było wylać jakiś betonik by było po czym chodzić  też nie mogłem tego zrobić wcześniej, bo rusztowanie mi stało w garażu, temu rozebrałem tylko jedną część. Po drugie jak beton schnął to działałem jeszcze z zabezpieczaniem szczelin wentylacyjnych oraz montowałem rury spustowe (trochę później). Beton na to sam wylałem i zatarłem mniej więcej na oko, ale wyszło w miarę ok. Brat mi jeszcze pomagał z zbrojeniem by przyspieszyć trochę robotę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na garaż brakło mi drewna i musiałem domówić. Dzwonie i myślałem że się za chwilę przewrócę. Drewno nie kosztuje ok.1700zł tylko 2700zł. Musiałem zweryfikować ilość drewna które chciałem kupić do niezbędnego minimum. Na początku przykręciłem impregnowaną podwalinę na gwoździach do szybkiego montażu. Później skręcałem jedną ścianę i stawiam   oraz resztę i belki stropowe z drewna co maiłem na balkon 45x195 co pół metra  przednią ścianę sąsiadów wołałem o pomoc w postawieniu bo samemu za ciężka. Resztę sam robiłem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dalsze zdjęcia z garażu

----------


## kamilb1987b

do krycia dachu papą wziąłem okoliczną firmę co się zajmuje dachami. Chciałem jak najszybciej to zrobić a nikt akurat z braci nie miał czasu mi pomóc z zgrzaniem papy na dachu. Przy okazji panowie od dachu porobili mi obróbki blacharskie na miejscu. Na razie przybili papę podkładową aby ochronić osb od deszczu. Fizycznie zgrali wierzchnią warstwę kilka dni później.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po skończeniu zabawy z garażem wziąłem się za izolację pionową ścian fundamentowych XPSem. Na garaż dałem o gr.3cm a na dom 5cm fotki mam z klejenia na garaż  a potem folia kubełkowa

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak już folię kubełkową miałem rozłożoną to przyszedł czas na obsypkę fundamentów proszkiem PUR. Zanim to robiłem, to trzeba było zrobić jakiś porządek i było dużo sprzątania i szykowania się na pracę. Sprzątanie pewnie jest to jeden z tych etapów co nie chce się robić najbardziej, w moim przypadku ciężko jest mi zacząć, ale jak już zacznę to musi być tak jak trzeba. Czyli mamy prze jedną stronę domu  i następnie wypełnia się dziurę proszkiem, na spód luzem, przy okazji można ułożyć jakieś stare płyty styropianowe czy co tam gdzieś zalega, potem całe worki  a następnie sypie się luzem proszek by dobrze wypełnił każdą szczelinę . Puste worki po proszku to nie jest odpad do wyrzucenia, ja to kładłem na proszku i wywijałem aby oddzielić proszek od ziemi zamiast jakiś włóknin. Można kupić włókninę, ale według mnie jak są worki na zbyciu to warto skorzystać. Na to dawałem drobny kliniec  i tak wokół całego domu. Inne zdjęcia dodam później bo idę coś robić na budowie i koniec przerwy. Nie wiem czy ktoś to śledzi i czy kogoś to interesuje poza paroma osobami, ale może się to komuś przyda kiedyś tam. Proszek fajna sprawa jak na darmową obsypkę. Dziwne że ostatnio chyba jest nim małe zainteresowanie. Widocznie ludzie mają za dużo pieniędzy i wolą kupować do wszystkiego piach i inne kruszywa. Od dwóch nie dzwoniłem do pigeona, czy raczej sekretariatu jego firmy co to ludziom dowozi, ale jak sprowadzałem proszek, to po paru miesiącach pani do mnie dzwoniła czy nie chce więcej proszku, czy mi nie brakuje. Kiedyś były duże kolejki, na parę miechów do przodu, dziś pewnie jest szybciej dostępny. Ale każdy robi jak chce. Co do jakby twardości proszku, to ja swój na obsypce ubijałem chodząc po nim na rozłożonych workach. Dodatkowo na to 10cm klińca i szczerze mówiąc nawet po roku się to nie zapadło d siadania czy coś takiego. Sam pigeon chyba go w jakiejś hali stosował pod wylewkę czy coś takiego. Problemem może chyba być to że jak mają przywieźć to cały tir, a może wielu by chciało pół tira lub jeszcze mniej. ale z grubsza ja jestem zadowolony i mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem. Drugi raz też bym go użył.

----------


## PaRa

Z przykrością stwierdzam, że fatalnie się czyta Twój dziennik.

Chodzi głównie o te zdjęcia.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Z przykrością stwierdzam, że fatalnie się czyta Twój dziennik.
> 
> Chodzi głównie o te zdjęcia.


Chodzi o to że aby powiększyć zdjęcie to trzeba na nie kliknąć?

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zasypane przed wjazdem do garażu  w końcu można było normalnie wejść do garażu gdyby nie to ze jest zabity płytami (do dziś). Kliniec na proszku  oraz zapianowanie  po tym etapie wziąłem się za ocieplenie garażu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chodzi o to że aby powiększyć zdjęcie to trzeba na nie kliknąć?


To też. Ale gorzej, że szatkują tekst który staje się niewygodny do czytania.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To też. Ale gorzej, że szatkują tekst który staje się niewygodny do czytania.


Nie pamiętam jak się wrzucało większy obraz do posta. I tak już poświęcam dużo czasu na pisanie w obecnej formie. Przeróbka zdjęć aby dało się wrzucić pochłania bardzo dużo czasu. Niektóre zdjęcia mają ponad 20MB i trzeba je zmniejszyć do poniżej 2MB a to jest dużo klikania. nie raz to robię po 22 gdy zejdę z budowy, zmęczony i jak coś jem. Może kiedyś będę miał więcej czasu i to lepiej przerobię.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jest lipiec, biorę długi urlop i zaczynam ocieplać garaż białym styro o gr.10cm. Ceny wtedy oscylują w okolicach 250zł za biały i grafit, ale w jednym miejscu udaje mi się kupić taniej biały styropian o jakieś 20-30zł (nie pamiętam dokładnie), chyba jakaś końcówka. A że na garaż nie trzeba mi grafitu to biorę i działam. kleje na klej w piance w ten sposób .

----------


## kamilb1987b

Potem oczywiście kołkowanie, czyli frezuje, daje talerzyk i wkrętem do osb to łapię. Jak się frezuje pod zaślepkę styropianową, to długość wkręta wystarczy że będzie taka jak grubość izolacji, więcej nie trzeba. A potem uzupełniam szczeliny i tarką to z grubsza równam 
Robię to od piątku po pracy codziennie od rana do wieczora do czwartku, czyli prawie tydzień taki mały garaż. Wtedy sobie uświadomiłem że jak będę robił sam dom, to chyba pół roku to będę robił popołudniami i w weekendy. Więc postanowiłem poszukać kogoś do tej roboty. Dzwonię po paru firmach ale nikt nie ma czasu. Dzwonię do pana który pożycza rusztowania czy nie zna może kogoś w pobliżu, daje mi nr, dzwonię i też pan mówi że ma robotę na śląsku gdzieś tam, ale że tamtym właścicielom się nie spieszy to mogą do mnie przyjść robić. Kurde, w duchu skakałem z radości bo od wtorku mogą zacząć. Ja sobie spokojnie mogłem kleić siatkę na garażu. Cenę mówi 70zł za 1m2 bo to będzie na klej w pianie a nie z worka i że będzie szybciej. Ja mówię że na razie bez tynku bo to dopiero później będę chciał robić gdy drzwi zamontuje i będę miał inne rzeczy gotowe, więc chyba skończyło się to na 50zł czy 55, coś takiego. W sumie patrząc na metraż to jest jakieś 13k za samą robociznę, trochę szkoda było, ale trudno. Mogę albo to albo robić to pół roku, z czego rusztowanie które pożyczyłem od kolegi mogłem mieć tylko do końca sierpnia bo potem on u siebie chciał coś robić i je potrzebował. Więc wiem że bym się z tym nie wyrobił to ekipa była potrzebna. Chłopy mieli rusztowania na dwie ściany, moje (kolegi) było na jedną a od południa jest balkon więc rusztowanie nie było potrzebne. 
Ale o tym w innym poście bo trzeba iść na budowę. Obecnie mam w środku wszystkie ścianki i je spoinuje. Tak z 15% mam zaspoinowane na gotowo. Mimo że spoinuje płyty to jeszcze wtapiam papier w każdy narożnik ścana-ściana, ściana-sufit. Ogólnie jest z tym bardzo dużo roboty i to jest etap który nie lubie chyba najbardziej, bo nie jest to tak efektywne jak stawianie ścian. Coś tam się podziubie i dniówka zleci, a efektów mało. Ale z dnia na dzień idzie mi z tym szybciej więc liczę że do końca przyszłego miesiąca będę miał to już zrobione i przyjdzie czas na gniazdka, włączniki, panele, drzwi itd. 
BTW drzwi montować po panelach czy przed nimi? Otwór drzwiowy zostawiłem sobie trochę większy bo potem go zwęzić do odpowiedniego wymiaru więc dobrze by było najpierw zamontować drzwi by potem jak będę przerabiał otwór, to syf nie spadał mi na panele. Jak wam się wydaje z praktycznego pnktu widzenia, ci zrobić pierwsze, drzwi czy panele?

----------


## PaRa

Te kołkowanie to dodatkową praca, tym bardziej na garażu. Przy parterze nie ma takiej potrzeby.
U mnie ocieplenie na domu nie było kołkowane, wysokość ścian 4 metry, ważne, żeby klej na izolacji był nakładany obwodowo.

Planuję sprawdzenie domu kamerą termowizyjną, ale rachunek za ogrzewanie w wysokości 600-800 zł za sezon, odwlekają ten wydatek.

Tu masz przykład dziennika z prostą formą, który dobrze się czyta.

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...85#post8150085

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wiem że to dodatkowa praca z kołkowaniem i nie musiałem tego robić, ale chciałem to zrobić na jakby próbę jak się to robi i ile czasu na to schodzi. Bardziej o to mi chodziło. Ociepleniem garażu chciałem poćwiczyć przed ociepleniem domu. Ogólnie ten styropian nie był za równy, albo przynajmniej na ten czas tak mi się to wydawało. Na pianę raczej wiele szybciej się nie klei, bo po nałożeniu piany, trzeba odczekać parę minut przed przyklejeniem, a samo panowanie też nie jest za szybkie. Myślę że jak ktoś ma wprawę, to klejem z worka by mu szło to szybciej. Chyba jedyny plus kleju w pianie jest taki, że jest lżejszy i łatwiejszy do wnoszenia na rusztowaniu. Ale dla ekipy gdzie jej jeden miesza i podaje to szybciej jest chyba z worka. 
Co do tego dziennika, to też go śledzę i fajnie się czyta. Nie wiem jak się wrzuca takie duże zdjęcia.

----------


## PaRa

Ja kleiłem tylko na piankę, mój styropian tez nie był równy.

Czekanie to nie problem, nakładasz pianę na styropian, jeden przyklejasz a następne z nałożoną pianą czekają na swoją kolej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ja kleiłem tylko na piankę, mój styropian tez nie był równy.
> 
> Czekanie to nie problem, nakładasz pianę na styropian, jeden przyklejasz a następne z nałożoną pianą czekają na swoją kolej.


I tak właśnie robiłem. Nakładałem pianę na kilka płyt i jak skończyłem z ostatnią to pierwszą już kleiłem. Samo klejenie płyt było nawet ok, gorzej mi szło z zatapianiem samemu siatki, ale od biedy jakoś to było. Tylko ścian garażu mam ok.40m2 i robiłem to tydzień od rana do wieczora, a domu było 260m2 i robiłbym to popołudniami i w weekendy minus dni deszczowe, więc pewnie te pół roku. Skalkulowałem że bardziej w tym przypadku opłaca się wynająć ekipę niż robić to samemu, tym bardziej że rusztowanie mogłem mieć jeszcze parę tygodni, oraz samemu bym musiał się bawić z siatką, a po garażu miałem dość. W środku jak sobie działam to warunki atmosferyczne mnie nie blokują więc mogę sobie dzióbać ile chcę. Z zewnątrz trzeba było to w miarę szybko ogarnąć. Tym bardziej że między czasie przyjechały okna i mi je montowali. Wcześniej wypuściłem z domu i garażu rurę do wentylacji na czerpnię i wyrzutnię fi 200 by przy klejeniu styro od razu to obrobić tak jak trzeba. Na tym zdjęciu widać tą rurę z garażu  i w tym będzie wyrzutnia która będzie przechodziła przez garaż z pom.gospodarczego. Z ociepleniem działam od lipca a wentylację mechaniczną mi montowali kilka miesięcy później ale o tym też później.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ekipa od okien w 3dni mi ogarnęła temat. W jednym jak je przywieźli o wnieśli do środka i część wnieśli na piętro. Z tym było dużo zabawy bo też i okna ciężkie ok.180x230cm z jednym fiksem na 90 i drzwiami na 90. Więc drzwi osobno wnieśli, ale i tak to było ciężkie i w parę osób się z tym męczyli. Okna z montażem na taśmach i pierwszego dnia chyba jedno czy dwa okna zamontowali, już nie pamiętam. Jak mieli przyjechać to wcześniej wyciąłem osb tam gdzie mają być okna piłą od środka. Drugiego dnia zamontowali prawie wszystkie okna i trzeciego dokończyli. Ogólnie to panowie byli zadowoleni i mówili że w szkieletach mogliby cały czas montować okna. Nie trzeba się bawić z wierceniem otworów, przez to idzie szybciej. Ja też byłem zadowolony z montażu, w końcu dom nie musiał być zabity płytami i było w środku więcej światła. Sam w tym czasie bawiłem się z siatką i klejem. Panowie od elewacji też chyba we wtorek zaczęli a od okien w poniedziałek. Prosiłem ich aby zaczęli montaż od okien północnych aby ci od elewacji mogli już zacząć tą ścianę. Tak się zaczęło 
co do ekipy to nie byłem zadowolony. Niby tyle tych elewacji zrobili a miałem wrażenie jakby pierwszy raz kleili pianą (mimo że zapewniali że już to nie raz robili). Kleju na płyty styropianowe dawali tyle co kiciuś napłakał i to byle jak. Jak się bawiłem z styropianem garażu to miałem wrażenie że mi to słabo wyszło, ale patrząc na to jak oni to robili to wiem że moja praca to było mistrzostwo świata. Nakładali pianę i od razu do ściany przytrzymując dosłownie chwilę. Też nie przykładali się by dociskać płyty do siebie by nie było jakiś szpar. ich praca aż raziła w oczy. Jak po pierwszym dniu klejenia tak było tego na ok.2m. Przy drzwiach nie docinali od razu na wymiar tylko dawali całą płytę by potem ją dociąć. Myślę sobie, ok też tak można. Popołudniową porą jak się patrzę na ten styropian i dosłownie lekko ręką sprawdzam jak fajnie mocno się płyta trzyma a tu od dotknięcia płyta odpadła. Patrzę na to ile kleju jest i to co dawali tyle co kiciuś napłakał, to w ogóle nie trzymało. Z drugiej strony drzwi to samo, też od lekkiego docisku płyty ona odpadła. W tym czasie miałem ochotę wypie...ć ich z budowy. Zjebałem majstra że jak oni to mają robić tak byle jak to lepiej niech tego nie robią. Najlepsze jest to że po nim nie było widać aby się tym jakoś specjalnie przejął, tylko powiedział coś w stylu ze będą dawać więcej piany. trzech ich było wiec jak dwóch działało z styropianem to trzeci kołkował. A jak widzę jak chcieli wypełniać pianką szczeliny to myślałem że zaś mnie coś trafi. Płyty nie były zbyt równe, może też piana je jakoś wypychała nierówno, chłopy mówili że się to wszystko ładnie zatrze i będzie równo. Ale same płyty rzadko się równo stykały, praktycznie każda miała jakąś szparkę. A niektóre wyglądały jakby były ok, ale tylko tak wyglądały. Przy 20cm grubości styro niby końcówki się stykały, ale wiem że przy osb była szczelina na centymetr lub więcej i robił się taki trójkąt. Oni zamiast końcówkę z pistoleta wsadzić przynajmniej na 15cm w tą szczelinę i dobrze psikną pianką, to tylko z przodu chcieli liznąć trochę pianki by było widać że jest dobrze. Czyli na 1-2cm miąłbym piankę a na 18cm grubości szczelina której nie widać. Bo oni tak zawsze robią. Tłumaczenia że robią źle były jak gadanie do ściany i zaś zero refleksji. Mówię im że w takim razie to ja sobie sam to wypełnię a oni niech tylko kleją i kołkują. Nie wiem czy oni to tak źle robili, czy płyty krzywe, ale chyba dwie paczki pianki mi na to poszło lub więcej w sumie na cały dom. Oczywiście urlop się skończył i trzeba było wracać do pracy, aż miałem złe sny jak sobie myślałem ze bez nadzoru ich musze zostawić. Jednego dnia robili mi styropian na stronie południowej przy dużych oknach już na piętrze. Po pracy przyjeżdżam, widzę że zrobione, ja się biorę za wypełnianie szczelin a tu cos dziwnego, bo nie mam piany. Do uzupełnienia szczelin stosowałem piankę montażową, a do klejenia mieli klej w pianie. Cały karton pianki kupili jak jechali po drodze bo ich prosiłem abym miał na popołudnie jak przyjadę by uzupełniać szczeliny a tu nie ma kilku puszek. Nie wiem gdzie je wcięło. Okazało się że jak im brakło kleju, to do klejenia styropianu użyli pianki montażowej, W duchu zaś miałem ochotę ich wyje...ć z tej budowy. Zaś nie widzieli problemu bo to też niby będzie trzymać, dodatkowo każda płyta jest kołkowana więc mówią że będzie trzymać. Normalnie mistrzowie fachu, nie chciało im się pojechać dokupić kleju to będą mi wciskać kit że to też może być. Przy ich luzackim podejściu do tematu wyglądałem jak jakiś wariat co się czepia o pierdoły. Mówię że jak to odpadnie za parę lat to przyjadą i będą naprawiać. Powiedzieli co tym kleili więc będzie się obserwować. Na razie nic się nie dzieje do dziś i mam nadzieję że tak będzie. Jak już jakaś strona była zakołkowana na gotowo z wypełnieniem szczelin to równali styropian. Ja potem biorę długa poziomicę 2,5m i sprawdzam. Oczywiście nie starli tego tak jak obiecali, w sumie chyba kilka razy to poprawiali. Już tak nie chodziło mi o sam pion co do milimetra bo i same ściany OSB tego idealnego pionu nie miały, ale nie może być tak że przykładam poziomicę a tu na jakiejś płycie styro jest huśtawka, czyli w wielu miejscach były buły. Wklęsłe już pół biedy bo klejem to się wyrówna, ale nie mogą być wypukłości. Ostatecznie z grubsza to wyrównali. Nie wywaliłem ich bo nie chciało mi się szukać nowej ekipy a czas mnie gonił. Myślałem że jako fachowcy od elewacji wiedzą jak to się robi i nie musze im tego tłumaczyć, ale żałuję że tego jakoś nie spisałem etap po etapie uzgadniając jak to ma być zrobione. Szczególnie potem przy klejeniu siatki mnie raziło. Po skończeniu z styropianem już się biorą za klejenie siatki, a ja mówię panowie, ale najpierw trzeba narożniki, w oknach, wzmocnienia a oni mi to robią później. Przez to to wszystko widać i nie wygląda zbyt elegancko. Niby tynk wszystko zakryje, ale klej nie wygładzili zbyt ładnie. Generalnie oni są doskonałym przykładem jak nie powinno się robić elewacji. Obiecali że na drugi raz mi zaciągną drugą warstwę kleju na garażu kosami by było lepiej.

----------


## Ratpaw

Może gdzieś napisałeś, a ja nie zauważyłem, ale czy mozesz napisać, jakie grubości i z jakich materiałów przewidujesz termoizolacje?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Może gdzieś napisałeś, a ja nie zauważyłem, ale czy mozesz napisać, jakie grubości i z jakich materiałów przewidujesz termoizolacje?


W szkielecie będę dawał (już mam od jakiegoś czasu) wełnę o gr.20cm 035lambda. Od środka na to osb, paroizolacja i łaty pod gk gdzie daje kolejne 5cm wełny 035. Na zewnątrz na dom daje 20cm styro grafitowy 033.W podłodze mam między belkami stropowymi 30cm wełny z rolki 033lambda, a fundament jest zasypany 50cm proszku od pigeona. Więc 80cm izolacji od gruntu. W dachu a dokładniej mówiąc w stropie nad piętrem miedzy belkami daję 25cm wełny 035, pod skosami mam na belkach położona dodatkową 20cm wełny więc tam będzie tego 45cm. Na środku w stryszku na podłogę będę dawać 12cm styropianu grafitowego (obecnie czekam jak stanieje choć na składzie uprzedzają że przez inflację raczej tańszy nie będzie). Na garaż daję 10cm styro a w ściany i dach to co mi zostało. Wełny 20cm mi dużo zostało więc ponad połowa dachu między belkami ją powsadzałem, mam jeszcze trochę o gr.10cm więc też wypełnię ile wlezie. Ale o tym będę pisał na bieżąco w dzienniku. Widzę że też masz domek pasywny, masz gdzieś swój dziennik?

----------


## kamilb1987b

Kontynuacja zdjęć z zatapiania siatki z klejem  to co widać białego styropianu to jest na szczycie gdzie jest jego 5cm i nie musi być grafit.

----------


## kamilb1987b

nie wiem czy zwróciliście uwagę ale rusztowanie nie jest zakotwiczone do ścian domu. Chłopy jak rozkładają to lekko je nachylają na budynek. Na takich małych wysokościach mówią ze nie kotwiczą. Bałem się po tym chodzić, ale jest to też razem z grubsza połączone i idzie się przyzwyczaić. Tak im się lepiej robi bo nie trzeba się przejmować mocowaniami do ściany. Idę na budowę, na przerwie jak będę miał czas to wrzucę kolejne fotki.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Krótka przerwa więc fotki  jak ściana jest zagruntowana i zdjęcie przybliży to widać słabą jakość zaciągania drugiej warstwy kleju. Jak dla mnie to straszne niedbalstwo. Niby tynk wszystko pokryje, ale mimo wszystko do tynków będę brał już inną ekipę która poprawi to po nich na tyle na ile się da. No chyba że stwierdzą że faktycznie tynk to przykryje, ale czas pokaże bo nie wiem kiedy te tynki będę robił. Dosłownie cena tynku jest dwa razy wyższa niż w czasie gdy robili mi rok temu ocieplenie i się pytałem o ceny. Myślałem o tym czy nie kupić wiadra z tynkiem i niech gdzieś leżą, ale jakby brakło i musiałoby się dorobić, to bałem się czy by się nie okazało ze potem identycznego nie dorobią. Będę czekać aż ceny spadną by to robić, albo na to jak na to uzbieram w tej cenie co będzie kosztować. Na razie mam inne wydatki aby móc w ogóle zamieszkać.

----------


## Ratpaw

> W szkielecie będę dawał (już mam od jakiegoś czasu) wełnę o gr.20cm 035lambda. Od środka na to osb, paroizolacja i łaty pod gk gdzie daje kolejne 5cm wełny 035. Na zewnątrz na dom daje 20cm styro grafitowy 033.W podłodze mam między belkami stropowymi 30cm wełny z rolki 033lambda, a fundament jest zasypany 50cm proszku od pigeona. Więc 80cm izolacji od gruntu. W dachu a dokładniej mówiąc w stropie nad piętrem miedzy belkami daję 25cm wełny 035, pod skosami mam na belkach położona dodatkową 20cm wełny więc tam będzie tego 45cm. Na środku w stryszku na podłogę będę dawać 12cm styropianu grafitowego (obecnie czekam jak stanieje choć na składzie uprzedzają że przez inflację raczej tańszy nie będzie). Na garaż daję 10cm styro a w ściany i dach to co mi zostało. Wełny 20cm mi dużo zostało więc ponad połowa dachu między belkami ją powsadzałem, mam jeszcze trochę o gr.10cm więc też wypełnię ile wlezie. Ale o tym będę pisał na bieżąco w dzienniku. Widzę że też masz domek pasywny, masz gdzieś swój dziennik?


Zacząłem dziennik, ale nie chce mi się go pisać. Wolę poświęcić czas na udział w wątkach i ewentualnie tam wyjaśnić, co przyświecało mi w budowie domu.

W takim domu jest mało mas akumulujących ciepło. Nie szkoda Ci tych kWh ze słońca w okresach przejściowych? Mógłbyś skrócić okres grzewczy o dobre 2 miesiące.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zacząłem dziennik, ale nie chce mi się go pisać. Wolę poświęcić czas na udział w wątkach i ewentualnie tam wyjaśnić, co przyświecało mi w budowie domu.
> 
> W takim domu jest mało mas akumulujących ciepło. Nie szkoda Ci tych kWh ze słońca w okresach przejściowych? Mógłbyś skrócić okres grzewczy o dobre 2 miesiące.


Czy ja wiem że coś tracę? Obecnie mam wychłodzone do ok.13st, ale że względu na pracę z płytami i szpachlowaniem, to dużo wietrze bo strasznie jest dużo pyłu w powietrzu. Też wolałem utrzymywać temperaturę poniżej 17st bo jak za ciepło to źle się robi. A jak płytowałem oraz układałem wełnę to musiałem wietrzyć nawet kilka nocy z rzędu, gdzie jak było na zewnątrz 8st lub mniej to w środku niewiele mi się chciało to obniżyć. Po kilku dniach i nocach w końcu udało się zbić temperaturę, ale jak było poniżej 13 to już na noc zamykam okna by się bardziej nie wychłodziło. Też budowa jest nie użytkowana stale więc nie ma ciepła bytowego. A nawet jak coś robię to i tak muszę okna otwierać na przeciąg i wtłaczać zimne powietrze z pola. Ja tam uważam że ściany powinny izolować a nie akumulować, a czy miałem rację to się wypowiem jak zamieszkam i będę po kilku zimach. 
Mi też nie chce się pisać dziennika, ale sam korzystałem z wielu na forum i dla zwykłej przyzwoitości uważam że skoro sam czerpałem to i podzielę się wszystkimi moją budową. Może to komuś pomoże. Z wniosków jakie mam to ogólnie spoko, ale jakbym miał jeszcze raz budować to raczej bym wybrał murowany z BK w domu jak mój. Kiedyś synek od brata u nich zrobił im taki numer na piętrze w łazience że włączył wodę z zakorkowanym odpływem do czegoś tam i nie zakręcił wody tylko leciał szybko do kolegów. Aż tu woda się przelała, zalało im górę, a że strop mają drewniany to i zalało sufit i dół. Na takie jakby wypadki bardziej odporny jest dom murowany i temu przy domu piętrowym chyba lepiej jest mieć strop żelbetowy. Tak mi się wydaje. A że też mam małe dzieci to aż strach pomyśleć co mogą mi narobić przez to że to młode i głupie. Przy parterowym to na pewno też szkielet.

----------


## kroles

Na takie wypadki mam w łazienkach i pralni kratki w podłodze i odpowiednie spadki, plus hydroizolację na posadzce wychodzącą na ściany. 
Fajna relacja, kawał roboty sam odwaliłeś.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Na takie wypadki mam w łazienkach i pralni kratki w podłodze i odpowiednie spadki, plus hydroizolację na posadzce wychodzącą na ściany. 
> Fajna relacja, kawał roboty sam odwaliłeś.


Dzięki za dobre słowo. Gdyby nie pomoc braci i szwagra przy stawianiu konstrukcji, to samemu byłoby mi ciężko to ogarnąć, choć nie byłoby to niemożliwe, ale szło by to znaczenie wolniej. Jak to stawiałem to był praktycznie ostatni na to dogodny czas, gdzie rodzina mogła mi pomóc praktycznie na zawołanie. Więc korzystałem z ich pomocy ile się dało, tym bardziej że w zimie nie ma czasu przy szkielecie ciągnąć tego miesiącami. Trzeba raz dwa o stawiać by potem jakoś zabezpieczyć przed opadami. Więc im jestem wdzięczny za każdą godzinę którą mi pomogli. Ale też w wielu sprawach byłem sam i nawet było mi tak lepiej bo mogłem się skupić na tym co robię niż na tym by tłumaczyć co i jak żeby ktoś robił i pilnować. Też to co teraz opisuje było robione rok temu czy dawniej, a ze względu na moją krótką pamięć wszystkich szczegółów nie pamiętam i też nie wszystko piszę tylko ogólnie by nie przynudzać. Konstrukcje zacząłem stawiać pod koniec roku dwudziestego a krycie dachu robiłem chyba w kwietniu czy maju. Gdyby pogoda pozwoliła to pewnie bym to w miesiąc czy dwa postawił do tego stanu, ale jest jak jest i nie narzekam tylko cieszę się że i w maju mogłem mieć już skończymy dach. Każdy kto buduje czy budował to wie o czym mówię gdy jest radość jak w końcu nie pada do środka przez dach. 
Co do kartek w łazienkach to też o tym myślałem, ale one mi się źle kojarzą. W pracy w łazienkach takie mamy i wiecznie z nich czuć to co się nie chce czuć. Potem trzeba jeszcze najlepiej robić spadki do tych kratek, a hydroizolację i tak będę robił jak pisałeś zachodząc na ściany. 
Też masz dom szkieletowy czy murowany?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Czy ja wiem że coś tracę? Obecnie mam wychłodzone do ok.13st, ale że względu na pracę z płytami i szpachlowaniem, to dużo wietrze bo strasznie jest dużo pyłu w powietrzu. Też wolałem utrzymywać temperaturę poniżej 17st bo jak za ciepło to źle się robi. A jak płytowałem oraz układałem wełnę to musiałem wietrzyć nawet kilka nocy z rzędu, gdzie jak było na zewnątrz 8st lub mniej to w środku niewiele mi się chciało to obniżyć. Po kilku dniach i nocach w końcu udało się zbić temperaturę, ale jak było poniżej 13 to już na noc zamykam okna by się bardziej nie wychłodziło. Też budowa jest nie użytkowana stale więc nie ma ciepła bytowego. A nawet jak coś robię to i tak muszę okna otwierać na przeciąg i wtłaczać zimne powietrze z pola. Ja tam uważam że ściany powinny izolować a nie akumulować, a czy miałem rację to się wypowiem jak zamieszkam i będę po kilku zimach.


Bardziej chodziło mi o okres użytkowania budynku. Bilans energetyczny roczny można polepszyć o te okresy przejściowe albo powiększyć termoizolację. Tylko pytam, jaki masz do akumulacji stosunek.

----------


## kroles

> Co do kartek w łazienkach to też o tym myślałem, ale one mi się źle kojarzą. W pracy w łazienkach takie mamy i wiecznie z nich czuć to co się nie chce czuć. Potem trzeba jeszcze najlepiej robić spadki do tych kratek, a hydroizolację i tak będę robił jak pisałeś zachodząc na ściany. 
> Też masz dom szkieletowy czy murowany?


Szkieletowy, kratki zrobiłem tak, żeby wyszły w rogu pod meblami, a meble na regulowanych nóżkach. 
Spadki muszą być, to kolejny powód, żeby nóżki robić regulowane - odpowiednie śruby kosztują parę złotych i meble są w poziomie. 
A co do zapachów, mam "suche syfony" z takim pływakiem, który zamyka dziurę jak nie ma wody, sprawdza się to. Tylko raz musialem przeczyścić po budowie bo jakieś paprochy robiły szparę pod pływakiem, po przeczyszczeniu mam od 7 lat spokój.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Bardziej chodziło mi o okres użytkowania budynku. Bilans energetyczny roczny można polepszyć o te okresy przejściowe albo powiększyć termoizolację. Tylko pytam, jaki masz do akumulacji stosunek.


Ja wolałem iść w grubą izolację i szczelność domu. Od środka mam 2,5cm płyt na ścianach i 2,5 płyt podłogowych w podłodze. To jest ta moja masa akumulacyjna i uważam że to wystarczy w tak ciepłym domu. Czy mam rację to powiem jak zamieszkam i osobiście to sprawdzę. 
Patrząc na twoje parę wpisów w dzienniku to sobie przypomniałem że cos tam kiedyś zacząłeś wpisywać i ja nawet zamieściłem jeden komentarz pod jednym Twoim postem. Miałeś podobnie jak u mnie, czyli musiałeś zburzyć jeden dom by postawić nowy. Drzewko na dachu było ciekawe. Skoro nie kończyłeś dziennika to opowiadaj jak to w końcu budowałeś. Z czego, ile izolacji, jak tam z szczelnością przy klatce do piwnicy itd...

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Szkieletowy, kratki zrobiłem tak, żeby wyszły w rogu pod meblami, a meble na regulowanych nóżkach. 
> Spadki muszą być, to kolejny powód, żeby nóżki robić regulowane - odpowiednie śruby kosztują parę złotych i meble są w poziomie. 
> A co do zapachów, mam "suche syfony" z takim pływakiem, który zamyka dziurę jak nie ma wody, sprawdza się to. Tylko raz musialem przeczyścić po budowie bo jakieś paprochy robiły szparę pod pływakiem, po przeczyszczeniu mam od 7 lat spokój.


Więc mi nie pozostaje nic innego jak liczyć że nic takiego nie się nie przydarzy by mnie coś zalało, a Ty możesz spać spokojnie. Opowiedz coś o swoim domu szkieletowym.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Patrząc na twoje parę wpisów w dzienniku to sobie przypomniałem że cos tam kiedyś zacząłeś wpisywać i ja nawet zamieściłem jeden komentarz pod jednym Twoim postem. Miałeś podobnie jak u mnie, czyli musiałeś zburzyć jeden dom by postawić nowy. Drzewko na dachu było ciekawe. Skoro nie kończyłeś dziennika to opowiadaj jak to w końcu budowałeś. Z czego, ile izolacji, jak tam z szczelnością przy klatce do piwnicy itd...


Wróciłbym do pisania dziennika, ale silnik forum mi bardzo utrudnia wklejanie obrazków.

Co do klatki schodowej, zamontowałem do niej klasy niższej niż pasywne drzwi zewnętrzne. Klatka schodowa jest w częściach współdzielących mieszkaniem ściany izolowana styropianem grafitowym o grubości 10 cm. Styro położyłem też na niektórych innych ścianach dla wyrównania podłoża pod gres ścienny itp. Jako że dwie ściany są jednocześnie obłożone styropianem od zewnątrz musiałem wykonać odpowiednie odpowietrzenie zostawiając pod sufitem 10 cm przerwę w ciągłości izolacji.

Porobię zdjęcia i pokażę. W zeszłym tygodniu kupiłem kamerę termowizyjną, którą zacznę robić badania jak tylko zrobi się zimno na zewnątrz. Wtedy pokażę więcej.

----------


## glemp

Może coś pomogę w kwestii zdjęć... rozegrałem to tak że zamieszczam je na swoim dysku google i podaje link do zdjecia.... potrzebujacemu wyswietla sie w osobnym oknie moze sobie obejrzec w duzej rozdzielczosci i spokojnie czytać nieposzatkowany tekst  :smile:  czuwaj

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Wróciłbym do pisania dziennika, ale silnik forum mi bardzo utrudnia wklejanie obrazków.
> 
> Co do klatki schodowej, zamontowałem do niej klasy niższej niż pasywne drzwi zewnętrzne. Klatka schodowa jest w częściach współdzielących mieszkaniem ściany izolowana styropianem grafitowym o grubości 10 cm. Styro położyłem też na niektórych innych ścianach dla wyrównania podłoża pod gres ścienny itp. Jako że dwie ściany są jednocześnie obłożone styropianem od zewnątrz musiałem wykonać odpowiednie odpowietrzenie zostawiając pod sufitem 10 cm przerwę w ciągłości izolacji.
> 
> Porobię zdjęcia i pokażę. W zeszłym tygodniu kupiłem kamerę termowizyjną, którą zacznę robić badania jak tylko zrobi się zimno na zewnątrz. Wtedy pokażę więcej.


Liczyłeś OZC? Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy jest możliwe osiągnąć poniżej 15kWh/m2 w domu z piwnicą. Nawet 30kWh nie wiem czy się osiągnie. Ludzie tu na forum domy piętrowe, fajnie zaizolowane a poniżej 30 nie mogą zejść. Piwnica to jednak duży mostek cieplny, no chyba że jak wylałeś deke i potraktowałeś ją jak chudziaka i zrobiłeś na niej płytę. Wtedy może traktując klatkę jak element zewnętrzny i dobrze i szczelnie zaizolowałeś to zejdziesz poniżej 30kWh/m2. Ale cenowo według mnie się to nie opłaca, lepiej zrobić CO z pompą ciepła i w ten sposób zbić zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Wrzuć jakieś rysunki gdzie jest dokładnie izolacje, jakieś rzuty boczne itd

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Może coś pomogę w kwestii zdjęć... rozegrałem to tak że zamieszczam je na swoim dysku google i podaje link do zdjecia.... potrzebujacemu wyswietla sie w osobnym oknie moze sobie obejrzec w duzej rozdzielczosci i spokojnie czytać nieposzatkowany tekst  czuwaj


Masz może gdzieś jakieś wpisy, posty z tak zamieszczonymi fotkami, jak to wygląda?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Może coś pomogę w kwestii zdjęć... rozegrałem to tak że zamieszczam je na swoim dysku google i podaje link do zdjecia.... potrzebujacemu wyswietla sie w osobnym oknie moze sobie obejrzec w duzej rozdzielczosci i spokojnie czytać nieposzatkowany tekst  czuwaj


Dzięki, tak zrobię.



> Liczyłeś OZC? Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy jest możliwe osiągnąć poniżej 15kWh/m2 w domu z piwnicą. Nawet 30kWh nie wiem czy się osiągnie. Ludzie tu na forum domy piętrowe, fajnie zaizolowane a poniżej 30 nie mogą zejść. Piwnica to jednak duży mostek cieplny, no chyba że jak wylałeś deke i potraktowałeś ją jak chudziaka i zrobiłeś na niej płytę. Wtedy może traktując klatkę jak element zewnętrzny i dobrze i szczelnie zaizolowałeś to zejdziesz poniżej 30kWh/m2. Ale cenowo według mnie się to nie opłaca, lepiej zrobić CO z pompą ciepła i w ten sposób zbić zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Wrzuć jakieś rysunki gdzie jest dokładnie izolacje, jakieś rzuty boczne itd


Mam OZC. Zszedłem poniżej 30 kWh/m2 rocznie dzięki likwidacji mostków termicznych pod ścianami izolacją Thermoblock:Tak wygląda to pod ścianą na stropie nad piwnicą (niebieski materiał). Widać też drzwi stojące nad klinarycie (to białe), a wszystko jest uszczelnione powietrznie SP 925 Illbrucka (to czarne). Widok od strony mieszkania:
Wytrzymałość Thermoblocku to 9 MPa, 3 razy więcej niż gazobetonu przy jednoczesnej całkowitej odporności na wodę, która okresowo może się wykraplać pod stropem piwnicy tym bardziej, że część stropu piwnicy i w ogóle całego parteru wystaje nawisem poza ściany nośne piwniczne (widok do obrócenia o 90 stopni w prawo):
Te "wnęki" w styropianie wynikają z konstrukcji stropu. Obecnie są całkowicie zakryte dodatkowymi 10 cm styropianu grafitowego, ponieważ badanie stropu na parterze wykazało obniżenie temperatury tego stropu o 2 stopnie nad nawisem w stosunku do pozostałej części piwnicy (w mroźne dni). Może uda mi się wykonać izolację termiczną na stropie w momencie większych mrozów, to zbadam temat termowizją. 

Tak wygląda termoizolacja kładziona powoli na stropie. Jest to 22 cm płyty PIR:

Tak wygląda w przekroju wełna skalna Petralana, 034, grubość 48 cm w dwóch warstwach po 24 cm, ułożona między konstrukcją wiązarową:

----------


## Ratpaw

Jeszcze odnośnie OZC, bo dopiero teraz znalazłem pliki wynikowe. Program do OZC nie uwzględnił likwidacji mostków termicznych materiałem Thermoblock i mam wyliczeniowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło 17,5 kWh/m2. Z tego należy na dzień dobry zdjąć 38% na straty wentylacyjne, ponieważ pompa ciepła będzie odzyskiwać ciepło ze zużytego powietrza wentylacyjnego. Do tego dochodzi GWC własnego projektu i wykonania, który też dostarczy konkretne ilości ciepła i chłodu - jego typowa moc średnia wychodzi na poziomie 1 kW, chwilowo nawet 3 kW. Tak że spokojnie powinienem zejść *teoretycznie* poniżej 15 kWh/m2.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jeszcze odnośnie OZC, bo dopiero teraz znalazłem pliki wynikowe. Program do OZC nie uwzględnił likwidacji mostków termicznych materiałem Thermoblock i mam wyliczeniowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło 17,5 kWh/m2. Z tego należy na dzień dobry zdjąć 38% na straty wentylacyjne, ponieważ pompa ciepła będzie odzyskiwać ciepło ze zużytego powietrza wentylacyjnego. Do tego dochodzi GWC własnego projektu i wykonania, który też dostarczy konkretne ilości ciepła i chłodu - jego typowa moc średnia wychodzi na poziomie 1 kW, chwilowo nawet 3 kW. Tak że spokojnie powinienem zejść *teoretycznie* poniżej 15 kWh/m2.


a z czego dokładnie budowałeś i ile styro dawałeś? Sam budowałeś czy miałeś kogoś do pomocy?

----------


## Ratpaw

Całość konstrukcji budowała ekipa.

Ławy są z żelbetu, B35. Ściany piwniczne mają słupy i wieniec pośredni z żelbetu, B35, mur w bloczków betonowych 25 cm B25.

Strop nad piwnicą filigran, nadbeton B35 (niepotrzebnie, lepszy byłby B25, mój błąd i wydana kasa), o grubości łącznie ok. 20 cm (gdzieniegdzie cieniej).

Ściany parteru nośne z Silki 18 cm, działowe 12 cm. Ściany nośne tylko po obwodzie budynku, przewiązane z działowymi (żadnych strzępi czy blaszek łączeniowych!). 

Na ścianach nośnych wieniec wysokości 25 cm, żelbet B25. Żadnych słupów żelbetowych, tworzących mostki cieplne między stropem piwnicy i ścianami parteru. Warunkiem jest wykonanie wiązarów dachowych z pasem dolnym, co też zleciłem.

Wiązary mają grubość 45 mm  :Smile:  Między nimi ułożona dwuwarstwowo na mijankę wełna, opis powyżej. Grubość wełny przeliczyłem pod wymagany dla dachów domów pasywnych opór cieplny, uwzględniając "mostki" cieplne generowane przez konstrukcję więźby.

Wiązar wygląda tak:Widać w typowym miejscu murłaty podwyższenie ok. 30 cm, dzięki czemu mogłem dojść wełną do końca konstrukcji i solidnie ocieplić wieniec. Od drugiej strony do samej połaci dochodzi styropian, uszczelniany pianką. 

Ściany szczytowe jak wiązary, obite płytą MFP 15 mm.

Na środku niemieszkalnego poddasza jest miejsce na chodnik o szerokości 2,5 m i powierzchni ok. 42 m2.

Krycie wstępne to płyta MFP 22mm i na to wysokiej jakości papa do dachów spadzistych. Wentylację poddasza dorobię w ścianach szczytowych po obydwu stronach budynku, więc nie muszę robić jej w kalenicy i dziurawić całkowicie szczelnej powłoki z papy.

Za strop służy płyta OSB 18mm, przykręcona do dołu dolnego pasa wiązarów wkrętami ciesielskimi 6x100 mm. Płyty uszczelnione są miedzy sobą i ścianami nośnymi specjalnymi taśmami o wysokiej żywotności (używane w budownictwie drewnianym). Nie stosowałem paroizolacji między parterem i poddaszem.

Okna Vetrex v90, alpha line (już nie produkowane), montowane na MOWO tam, gdzie mam rolety (wschód i zachód), pozostałe okna tradycyjnie i bez rolet. Montaż certyfikowany na absolutną szczelność n600 (600 Pascali!), przy takiej certyfikacji i montażu u mnie byłem osobiście. Próby szczelności jeszcze nie robiłem.

Styropianu grafitowego 032 mam na ścianach 30 cm, punktowo-obwodowo, kołkowanie ecotwistami II.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wytrzymałość Thermoblocku to 9 MPa, 3 razy więcej niż gazobetonu


Patrzę na certyfikat ATG i żaden tyle nie wyciąga. I jest to średnia. Tu jest haczyk, bo żeby taką uzyskać musisz równo obciążyć wszystkie betonowe trzpienie w każdym bloczku. 

Do obliczania OZC jakiej lambdy użyłeś? Klik dla przypomnienia

----------


## Ratpaw

> Patrzę na certyfikat ATG i żaden tyle nie wyciąga. I jest to średnia. Tu jest haczyk, bo żeby taką uzyskać musisz równo obciążyć wszystkie betonowe trzpienie w każdym bloczku. 
> 
> Do obliczania OZC jakiej lambdy użyłeś? Klik dla przypomnienia


Budowa tego bloczka jest taka, że ma on wtopioną od dołu i góry siatkę w jakimś mocnym kleju cementowo-żywicznym. Na i pod bloczek stosuje się poduszkę z grubej zaprawy (4 cm wg producenta). 

Niedługo nadejdzie zima i nie omieszkam zrobić termowizji stref przypodłogowych. Moja kamerka ma szum termiczny na poziomie max. 40 mK, więc wszelkie mostki będą świecić na zdjęciach.

Co do tamtej dyskusji, jeszcze raz sprawdziłem, jak mogłem się tak walnąć (o 100%) i ... jednak się nie walnąłem. Podane w karcie wartości dotyczą wersji na UK. Ona ma 5 cm grubości. Wersja na Europę kontynentalną ma 10 cm grubości i dwa razy większy opór cieplny, co widać na pierwszym zamieszczonym powyżej zdjęciu. Napisałeś "EOT z mojej strony", więc do tamtej dyskusji niczego nie dopisywałem, bo i dyskutować sam ze sobą nie będę. W każdym razie oczywiście wiedziałem o możliwości zastosowania ciepłego gazobetonu jako pierwszą warstwę ścian parteru. Wtedy wychodziła mi możliwość wykroplenia się pary wodnej na stropie piwnicy i teraz też mi tak wychodzi, ale dzięki zastosowaniu odpornego na wodę materiału termoizolacyjnego mam to gdzieś.

EDIT: tu jest informacja o tym produkcie: https://marmoxboard.com/boards/marmo...ck-r2-nano100/

----------


## kamilb1987b

> ...[/URL]


Fajnie by było jakbyś kontynuował swój dziennik bo masz ciekawą budowę i zasługuje na szerszy opis. Osobiście uważam że te termobloki to pic na wodę i zawsze jak się porówna do styropianu choćby białego, to będzie mostkiem cieplnym. Wiadomo że znacznie mniejszym od silki, ale to i tak będzie mostek cieplny, a niemały. Ściana do klatki tez będzie mostkiem cieplnym nawet jak się da na nią od środka 20cm styro. Nie da się tego uniknąć. OZC obniża się dając większe okna od południa. Na pewno pomogło nie dając okien od północy. Też mam wełnę petralanę  i porównując do wełn lepszych firm to jest diametralna różnica. a lambdę ma 035 a nie 034

----------


## Ratpaw

Możliwe, że 035, a nie 034  :smile: 
U mnie leży na płytach OSB, więc wszystko by się nadawało do tego celu (kwestia późniejszego opadania).

Być może dopiszę coś co dziennika, moze posklejam podstawowe informacje o rozwiązaniach, nie występujących w innych domach. W końcu dom pasywny to przede wszystkim zwykły dom, uzupełniony o termiczne dodatki.

Rozumiem, że masz swoje zdanie nt parametrów deklarowanych przez producentów i że niektórzy "ściemniają". Co cóż, po to kupiłem kamerkę termowizyjną, żeby na własne oczy zobaczyć te mostki termiczne lub ich brak. Już wcześniej spotkałem się z takim poglądem: więcej niż 10 cm nic nie daje, dom szczelny i tak się rozszczelni, grzać trzeba, węgiel jest najtańszy itd itp. Ja zawierzyłem rozwiązaniom i liczbom, w szczególności OZC. I to z OZC wynika, że ocieplona ściana z klatką schodową mostkiem termicznym nie jest.

Zresztą Ty poszedłeś drogą bez akumulacji ciepła wewnątrz budynku, ale również zawierzyłeś producentom.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Możliwe, że 035, a nie 034 
> U mnie leży na płytach OSB, więc wszystko by się nadawało do tego celu (kwestia późniejszego opadania).
> 
> Być może dopiszę coś co dziennika, moze posklejam podstawowe informacje o rozwiązaniach, nie występujących w innych domach. W końcu dom pasywny to przede wszystkim zwykły dom, uzupełniony o termiczne dodatki.
> 
> Rozumiem, że masz swoje zdanie nt parametrów deklarowanych przez producentów i że niektórzy "ściemniają". Co cóż, po to kupiłem kamerkę termowizyjną, żeby na własne oczy zobaczyć te mostki termiczne lub ich brak. Już wcześniej spotkałem się z takim poglądem: więcej niż 10 cm nic nie daje, dom szczelny i tak się rozszczelni, grzać trzeba, węgiel jest najtańszy itd itp. Ja zawierzyłem rozwiązaniom i liczbom, w szczególności OZC. I to z OZC wynika, że ocieplona ściana z klatką schodową mostkiem termicznym nie jest.
> 
> Zresztą Ty poszedłeś drogą bez akumulacji ciepła wewnątrz budynku, ale również zawierzyłeś producentom.


Pry moim szkielecie nie można mówić że nie będzie miał żadnej akumulacji, bo tych płyt gk trochę jest. Oczywiście nie jest tego tyle co w murowanym, ale uważam że im cieplejszy domek, tym masa akumulacyjna jest mniej potrzebna w dużych ilościach. Mój domek będzie tracić bardzo mało ciepła, a mała akumulacja będzie jego zaletą. Jak będzie to czas pokaże. Moim zdaniem duża akumulacja jest przereklamowanym chwytem marketingowym z lat 90-tych gdzie budowano domy grzane węglem i wtedy jak się w piecu pali i grzejniki są gorące to w środku nie da się utrzymać 22st tylko jest ponad 25. Wtedy rozumiem że gdzieś ten nadmiar ciepła trzeba ,,schować" na potem, ale w domach mocno energooszczędnych ogrzewanymi promieniowaniem na podczerwień czy to podłoga czy sufitem to jest bez sensu. oczywiście wyznawcy cudownej cegły będą się zarzekać i przedstawiać różne tabele które pokazują sens domów murowanych, ale nic na to nie poradzę. 
Wracając do kontynuacji relacji zdjęciowych to jak skończyłem elewację i były okna to też robiłem fotki do banku do kolejnej transzy więc w środku tak mi to wyglądało

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

w garażu widać drzwi do domu i bramę do garażu. Kupiłem w leroyu bo dałem ciała na całego przy skręcaniu ścian. Nie wiedziałem jaki otwór zrobić, więc w leroyu patrzę na drzwi i jaki otwór ma być, piszą że 102 więc tyle zrobiłem. Jak przychodzi do szukania dobrych drzwi energooszczędnych to porządne drzwi mają mieć otwór 104cm i kurde na 102 nie ma porządnych drzwi. na 102cm są drzwi z skrzydłem gr.55mm, a grubsze na większy otwór. A w leroyu były dostępne drzwi i cenowo najlepsze jak na tą grubość skrzydła. A drzwi co wszyscy robią na wymiar to można włożyć między bajki. Paru pytałem i jakoś nie wykazywali inicjatywy że mogą takie zrobić. Więc trudno, drzwi będą te najcieplejsze z leroya ale 1,3 dla skrzydła to du..y nie urywa. Jedynie pociesza mnie myśl że nie jest to duża powierzchnia. Między domem a garażem też podobne dokupiłem niedawno ale skrzydło pełne bo niepotrzebne są przeszklenia. W wiatrołapie nie będę utrzymywać  więcej jak 18-20st i w skali całego domu dużo na tym nie stracę. te drzwi to będzie najsłabsze ogniwo w całym domu, ale nic nie poradzę. Jedyny plus ich jest ich cena gdzie do domu kosztowały chyba 2200 czy coś takiego a do garażu 950. Za drzwi do domów pasywnych bym zapłacił za jedne pewnie ok.10tys a za dwa 20tyś więc 17 jestem do przodu. Nie musicie mi moczyć głowy za te drzwi bo sam to przeżywałem kilka dni ale już mi przeszło.

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywiście nie jest tego tyle co w murowanym, ale uważam że im cieplejszy domek, tym masa akumulacyjna jest mniej potrzebna w dużych ilościach. Mój domek będzie tracić bardzo mało ciepła, a mała akumulacja będzie jego zaletą.


Uważam dokładnie odwrotnie. Akumulacja jest tym ważniejsza, im niższe obciążenie cieplne. Inaczej zyski słoneczne będą bardzo przegrzewały dom a jak słoneczko zajdzie szybko zrobi się zimno. Oczywiście im niżej słoneczko nad horyzontem tym przegrzewanie mniejsze a wychładzanie zależy od temperatury.
Przy słabo ocieplonym domu przegrzewanie przynajmniej w sezonie grzewczym jest pomijalne bo wystarczy zmniejszenie mocy grzewczej. A w dobrze ocieplonym i bez grzania się przegrzeje, jak nie ma co ustabilizować temperatury.

----------


## kroles

> Przy słabo ocieplonym domu przegrzewanie przynajmniej w sezonie grzewczym jest pomijalne bo wystarczy zmniejszenie mocy grzewczej. A w dobrze ocieplonym i bez grzania się przegrzeje, jak nie ma co ustabilizować temperatury.


Niby racja, ale jak w sezonie grzewczym w ciągu dnia zrobi się za ciepło, to się otworzy okno na 15 minut i po kłopocie. A w nocy niespodziewanych zysków raczej nie ma, dobrze dobrany i wyregulowany system ogrzewania i wentylacja mechniczna zapewnią stabilizację.

----------


## Kaizen

> Niby racja, ale jak w sezonie grzewczym w ciągu dnia zrobi się za ciepło, to się otworzy okno na 15 minut i po kłopocie.


Po kłopocie, ale i po pieniądzach które będzie kosztowało wyprodukowanie ciepła które mogło zostać zmagazynowane i nie wyrzucone otwartymi oknami gdyby była akumulacja.

Edyta. A co z takim tygodniem? Przy braku akumulacji okaże się, że zyski słoneczne w dzień trzeba wyrzucać klimą (bo otwarcie okna nic nie da, jak na zewnątrz ponad 20*) a w nocy trzeba będzie dogrzewać się. Spora masa akumulacyjna znacznie to ograniczy stabilizując temperaturę (pewnie bez klimy w słoneczny dzień się nie obejdzie - ale w nocy akumulacja będzie wystarczająco grzała).



Akumulacja jest jak najbardziej pożądana gdy chcemy mieć stabilną temperaturę.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Uważam dokładnie odwrotnie. Akumulacja jest tym ważniejsza, im niższe obciążenie cieplne. Inaczej zyski słoneczne będą bardzo przegrzewały dom a jak słoneczko zajdzie szybko zrobi się zimno. Oczywiście im niżej słoneczko nad horyzontem tym przegrzewanie mniejsze a wychładzanie zależy od temperatury.
> Przy słabo ocieplonym domu przegrzewanie przynajmniej w sezonie grzewczym jest pomijalne bo wystarczy zmniejszenie mocy grzewczej. A w dobrze ocieplonym i bez grzania się przegrzeje, jak nie ma co ustabilizować temperatury.


Dokładnie tak, nic dodać nic ująć.

Dodam jeszcze, że widziałem gdzieś wyniki badań wpływu masy akumulacyjnej na zużycie energii grzewczej w "twardym sezonie grzewczym", czyli gdy słońce operuje krótko i nisko w ciągu dnia. Przy kilkakrotnym zwiększeniu masy akumulacyjnej zmniejszono zużycie o ... 3,5%. Piszę o tym, bo niektórzy wierzą w np magię energooszczędnych grzejników elektrycznych, jak to się tutaj pewien kolega eksponuje ze swoimi Jawo za kilka tysięcy złotych.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Niby racja, ale jak w sezonie grzewczym w ciągu dnia zrobi się za ciepło, to się otworzy okno na 15 minut i po kłopocie. A w nocy niespodziewanych zysków raczej nie ma, dobrze dobrany i wyregulowany system ogrzewania i wentylacja mechniczna zapewnią stabilizację.


Czemu miałoby się robić za ciepło? Sezon grzewczy polega na tym, że trzeba grzać dom *pomimo*​ zysków słonecznych i bytowych. Za regulację temperatury odpowiedzialna jest elektronika, która jest bardzo szybka.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Za drzwi do domów pasywnych bym zapłacił za jedne pewnie ok.10tys a za dwa 20tyś


Ja dałem 5 tysi, to już nie te czasy, żeby takie drzwi kosztowały połowę wszystkich okien w domu  :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ja dałem 5 tysi, to już nie te czasy, żeby takie drzwi kosztowały połowę wszystkich okien w domu


Gdzie po tyle mają takie drzwi? Dobre drzwi pasywne powinny mieć skrzydło o grubości 10cm. Na allegro takie zaczynają się od większych kwot niż 5tys. Takie o grubości 85mm można kupić w granicach 5tys i nawet chciałem takie kupić ale otwór zrobiłem za mały a myślałem że dobry. Na drzwi między domem a garażem zrobiłem otwór na 90cm i ciężko mam nawet z drzwiami z leroya bo futryna na 895mm szerokości. Futryna wchodzi na styk i nie ma miejsca aby zapianować. Żeby zapianować to wydrążyłem rowki przez które wprowadzam wężyka od pianki. Jednym słowem trzeba się mocno nakombinować jak ogarnąć to co zepsułem. Pewnie temu bo na początku nie chciałem robić przejścia do garażu przez dom. Decyzję o tym podjąłem w dniu skręcania ścian parteru, ale temat chodził za mną od jakiegoś czasu. Na szybko zrobiłem za mały otwór i teraz muszę się z tym męczyć. Drzwi z skrzydłem o gr 40mm mają mniejsze futryny, ale min.55 musi być. Wspominam o tym się przestrogi dla innych. Proszę nie wierzyć w bajki że wszyscy producenci bez problemu robią drzwi na wymiary i że nie trzeba się przejmować dokładnym wymiarem otworu na nie. Na okna zgoda, robią na wymiar, ale drzwi mają każdy swój wymiar i trzeba się tego trzymać. Lepiej zrobić trochę większy niż za mały, przynajmniej w domach szkieletowych. W murowanych jest trochę łatwiej, bo zakładamy tarczę do betonu, rysujemy ile trzeba poszerzyć otwór i o parę centli można je obciąć i potem skuć. W szkielecie tak się nie da. Niby drewno i piłą tnie się łatwiej, ale są wkręty czy gwoździe i tak się nie da. To już byłoby chyba zmniejszać drzwi o jeden wymiar, ale ja uważam że do domu wejściowe to muszą być min 90-tki. Nawet na drzwi wewnętrzne trzeba się zastanowić jaki otwór bo inny trzeba zrobić dla ościeżnicy stałej, a inne dla regulowanej. W tym przypadku w szkielecie lepiej zrobić większy i potem ewentualnie dokręcić płytę by zmniejszyć, w murowanym to chyba mniejszy. Gorzej z wysokością by nie zrobić za niskie bo w każdym będzie problem. Ja robiłem na wys.210cm a szerokość otworu 92cm. Tyle że to mam od posadzki i odejdzie jeszcze grubość paneli gdy płytek. 
BTW: w jakiej kolejności zrobić sprawy wykończeniowe? Chodzi mi o malowanie, montaż drzwi i paneli. Ogólnie to chciałem zrobić tak, że ściany i sufity robię na gotowo i maluję, potem panele i płytki a na końcu drzwi. Wszystko fajnie tyle że otwór na drzwi mam trochę większy i potem i tak będzie trzeba obrabiać (bo mam ościeżnice stałe) to zaś będzie trzeba tam szlifować, malować i będzie dużo syfu, który będzie siadać na podłogach i ścianach. Więc niby lepiej najpierw zamontować drzwi, a potem ściany malować i układać podłogi, ale za to będzie ciężko z obróbkami podłogi przy futrynach. No chyba że mi się tylko wydaje że będzie ciężko a tak nie będzie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Niektóry jak budują to na działce się nie skupiają i czasem przez wiele miesięcy jest pobojowisko. Mnie to przeszkadza więc działkę też ogarniałem w miarę możliwości i tak przed domem trochę ogarniałem zamiast typowych krawężników to wykorzystałem jakieś stare płyty betonowe, które kiedyś wykopałem jak z tyłu działki ogarniałem. Było ich chyba z 50, teściowa mówiła że kiedyś jej tata to układał na ziemi żeby na coś tam były, ale leżały tak kilkadziesiąt lat aż niektóre to wykopywałem spod 30cm ziemi. Ja wszystkie wykopałem które tam były, odłożyłem na bok i tak leżały dwa lata. Miałem zamiar je wsadzić w podjazd ale ostatecznie nie chciało mi się ich wozić bo są bardzo ciężkie a gruzu mi nie brakowało. Parę dałem sąsiadowi by sobie położył przed domkiem gospodarczym, a jak zacząłem przed domem równać działkę to sobie o reszcie płyt przypomniałem. Też po rozbiórce starej chałupy zostały parapety betonowe które też się nadały na krawężnik. Może nie wygląda to jakoś reprezentacyjnie, ale mają arę centymetrów grubości i nie rzucają się w oczy by jakoś raziły. A jak kiedyś będę miał nadmiar gotówki to je wyciągnę i dam normalne krawężniki. Na razie są inne priorytety. Wtedy robiłem chyba tylko ten kawałek i później kontynuowałem resztę w zależności jak mi się chciało czy nie chciało z tym robić. Ogólnie mam ciężko zacząć z takimi pierdołami, ale jak zacznę to musze skończyć gdy przychodzi kolej na dany etap. Wtedy zrobiłem kawałek który zasiałem trawką którą codziennie podlewałem rano i na wieczór gdy nie padało. W późniejszym czasie będzie kontynuacja równania działki.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Gdzie po tyle mają takie drzwi? Dobre drzwi pasywne powinny mieć skrzydło o grubości 10cm. Na allegro takie zaczynają się od większych kwot niż 5tys. Takie o grubości 85mm można kupić w granicach 5tys


Skąd wziąłeś ten wymóg 100m grubości skrzydła? Drzwi muszą być odpowiednio szczelnie, żeby przeszły próbę BDT (n50) oraz muszą mieć deklarowany Ud poniżej chyba 0,8. Nic o grubości skrzydła mi nie wiadomo.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po krótkiej przerwie z zabawą z ziemia wziąłem się za ocieplanie ścian od środka wełną. Do tego taki obowiązkowy ubiór , to był koniec sierpnia, w środku dość ciepło i praca tak ubranym to jest katorga. Z wełny leci dużo syfu, chyba nie tylko włókna, ale i kurz i inne pyły. Więc albo praca w masce, ale mogę mieć to w płucach. najgorsze jest to ze co jakiś czas trzeba wychodzić na świeże powietrze by wytrzeć maskę i dychnąć. Petralana wychodziła trochę taniej od rockwoola, ale jak już wspominałem, tu bardziej chodziło mi o jej wymiar który lepiej mi pasował. Za transport tirem tych palet zapłaciłem 600zł plus wynajęcie maszyny czterokołowej z widłami jakieś 300zł ale przyjechał mi popołudniu i fajnie to ogarnął. Z tym transportem nie wiem czy wyszło to tak korzystnie cenowo, ale jak już pisałem, wymiar 60x100cm mi odpowiadał, a 61cm z rockwoola to za szeroko. Najgorsze było to że jak chciałem kupić wełnę to tam gdzie chciałem kupić co było bliżej do mnie, jej nie mieli od ręki a czekania było parę tygodni. kupiłem tam gdzie była, ale to 300km ode mnie stąd taka cena za transport. Dodatkowo w ściany wewnętrzne nośne które są z kantówki o szerokości 145mm chciałem dać wełnę o grubości 15cm, ale takiej nie mieli i tez nie mieli o grubości 5cm. Zamiast 15cm dałem 10cm w tą ścianę a 5cm kupiłem w pobliskim składzie z rockwool, ale w dość fajnej cenie że nie było żalu. Jedynie potem miałem problem bo za szeroka o ten centymetr i musiałem ciąć, ale o tym później. Więc tak wyglądała zabawa z wełną , ogólnie fajnie ją się  układa, tylko że ten syf... nawet jak się tnie to i tak się dużo unosi. Jak z tym zacząłem to ciężko żałowałem że nie myślałem o czymś wdmuchiwanym. Jedynie pocieszał mnie fakt że samemu to miałem taniej, cieplej i wiem że dobrze.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Skąd wziąłeś ten wymóg 100m grubości skrzydła? Drzwi muszą być odpowiednio szczelnie, żeby przeszły próbę BDT (n50) oraz muszą mieć deklarowany Ud poniżej chyba 0,8. Nic o grubości skrzydła mi nie wiadomo.


Żeby całe drzwi miały poniżej tych 0,8 to skrzydło musi mieć 100mm grubości bo inaczej to nie wyjdzie, tym bardziej jak da się dla jakiś walorów wizualnych małą szybkę. A te co mają taką grubość to mają i potrójną uszczelkę i są takie jak trzeba. Nic na to nie poradzę że tak musi być jeżeli chcemy być szczegółowi. A takich drzwi nie kupisz za 5tyś. Tyle że drzwi zajmują ok.2m2 z całej przegrody ścian. Nawet jak będą mieć najgorszy współczynnik ciepła to i tak nie wpływają za bardzo na starty ciepła domu. Ja mam z skrzydłem o grubości 55mm bo innych nie dałem rady zmieścić ale mają podwójna uszczelkę. Szalu nie ma, ale nic nie poradzę.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Żeby całe drzwi miały poniżej tych 0,8 to skrzydło musi mieć 100mm grubości bo inaczej to nie wyjdzie, tym bardziej jak da się dla jakiś walorów wizualnych małą szybkę.


Ale co nie wyjdzie? Okna też muszą być na profilu 100mm? A w nich to dopiero jest "szybka" - zobacz typowego fixa pasywnego. Uw schodzi do 0,6 i to właśnie rama jest słabym punktem całego okna, a nie szyba. Nie wiem skąd wziąłeś te 100mm, ale na szybko poszukałem rozwiązań kilku producentów i widzę drzwi pasywne o grubości np 86mm i Ud=0,54. Zobacz stronę 13 w katalogu Wikęd: https://wiked.pl/wp-content/uploads/...NIK_2022-1.pdf
Podobnie np Aluhaus. Producenci drzwi kłamią, a okien piszą prawdę? :big grin:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po wypełnieniu ścian wełną w jakiejś części od razu przykręcałem płyty osb bo musiałem też robić miejsce na środku pomieszczenia przekładając paczki z wełną na ułożoną ścianę.  przy okna balkonowych gdy jest podwójny słupek to jest przy okazji nie 58cm między słupkami tylko 54cm, ale tą wełnę idzie tak ścisnąć by ją wsadzić bez obcinania. Trochę wybrzuszała się ale to nie był jakiś duży problem. Drugi raz chyba też bym użył tej wełny, źle się robi w masce i kombinezonie, ale trudno, nikt nie mówił że będzie lekko.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ale co nie wyjdzie? Okna też muszą być na profilu 100mm? A w nich to dopiero jest "szybka" - zobacz typowego fixa pasywnego. Uw schodzi do 0,6 i to właśnie rama jest słabym punktem całego okna, a nie szyba. Nie wiem skąd wziąłeś te 100mm, ale na szybko poszukałem rozwiązań kilku producentów i widzę drzwi pasywne o grubości np 86mm i Ud=0,54. Zobacz stronę 13 w katalogu Wikęd: https://wiked.pl/wp-content/uploads/...NIK_2022-1.pdf
> Podobnie np Aluhaus. Producenci drzwi kłamią, a okien piszą prawdę?


Dobre pakiety 3 szybowe mają Ug=0,5 i jakieś 50-60mm grubości więc są lepsze od drzwi, dodatkowo dają uzyski słoneczne, a drzwi nie. Ja Ci piszę jakie powinny być porządne drzwi do domów typowo pasywnych. Wiem jakie producenci podają parametry drzwi, ale jak zapytasz o drzwi typowo do domów pasywnych, a nie energooszczędnych, to Ci powiedzą że takich nie mają. A oni nie podają Ud drzwi że to 0,54 tylko to jest często U grubości styropianu użytego do wykonania skrzydła. Odejmij sobie ramę która jest z drewna i w sumie jak to uśrednisz to nie wyjdzie Ci te 054 tylko więcej. Oni marketingowo walą ściemę do sprzedaży. Do wypełnienia używają zwykłego białego styropianu o lambdzie 042, przy grubości styro 8cm mamy 0,042/0,08=0,53, ale że dochodzi jeszcze jakaś blacha na obicie czy co tam dają to wyjdzie te 054 czy trochę więcej. Wiesz, na papierze można wszystko napisać, ale matematyki nie oszukają. no chyba że użyję XPSa i niektórzy tak robią, wtedy może uwzględniając ramę będzie  dobry współczynnik Ud skrzydła, ale wątpię że tak robią przy drzwiach za 5tysi. Tak jak pisałem dobre drzwi do domów typowo pasywnych mają skrzydła o grubości ponad 100mm i kosztują w okolicach 10tyś wzwyż. Tańsze za połowę tej kwoty sa to drzwi do domów energooszczędnych, które nie są złe i być może szkoda przepłacać tym bardziej jak wspominałem że to tylko 2m2 powierzchni i te 5tyś więcej na cieplejsze drzwi niewiadomo czy się kiedyś zwrócą.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Z grubsza w miarę fajnie układa się wełnę między słupkami, ale trzeba też wyprowadzić kanalizację wewnętrzną która będzie schowana w ścianach. Rurę do kibelka wystawiam z ściany, więc muszę ją wyprowadzić na odpowiedniej wysokości. Różnie to bywa a żeby dokładnie wiedzieć jaką przyjąć tu kupiłem jeden kibelek by to sprawdzić i taka zrobiłem przymiarkę , będą w sumie 3 kibelki więc przy każdym tak to musi być. Raczej nie wszędzie będzie taki sam i wiem że wysokość przyłącza może się trochę różnić, ale centymetr w tą czy tamtą nie ma znaczenia. Oczywiście na początek będę robił jedną łazienkę na dole, ale docelowo mają być trzy tak jak w projekcie. Będzie na to wszystko przygotowane a kiedy się to powpina to już nie wiem. Wszystko będzie zależeć od budżetu. Na dziś nie wygląda to zbyt optymistycznie bo jak jeszcze rok temu udało się kupić taki kibelek za ok.700zł to dziś mniej niż 1000 nie ma co szukać. Ta inflacja jest koszmarna. 
Kontynuując wątek kanalizacji

----------


## Ratpaw

> Dobre pakiety 3 szybowe mają Ug=0,5 i jakieś 50-60mm grubości więc są lepsze od drzwi, dodatkowo dają uzyski słoneczne, a drzwi nie. Ja Ci piszę jakie powinny być porządne drzwi do domów typowo pasywnych. Wiem jakie producenci podają parametry drzwi, ale jak zapytasz o drzwi typowo do domów pasywnych, a nie energooszczędnych, to Ci powiedzą że takich nie mają. A oni nie podają Ud drzwi że to 0,54 tylko to jest często U grubości styropianu użytego do wykonania skrzydła. Odejmij sobie ramę która jest z drewna i w sumie jak to uśrednisz to nie wyjdzie Ci te 054 tylko więcej. Oni marketingowo walą ściemę do sprzedaży. Do wypełnienia używają zwykłego białego styropianu o lambdzie 042, przy grubości styro 8cm mamy 0,042/0,08=0,53, ale że dochodzi jeszcze jakaś blacha na obicie czy co tam dają to wyjdzie te 054 czy trochę więcej. Wiesz, na papierze można wszystko napisać, ale matematyki nie oszukają. no chyba że użyję XPSa i niektórzy tak robią, wtedy może uwzględniając ramę będzie  dobry współczynnik Ud skrzydła, ale wątpię że tak robią przy drzwiach za 5tysi. Tak jak pisałem dobre drzwi do domów typowo pasywnych mają skrzydła o grubości ponad 100mm i kosztują w okolicach 10tyś wzwyż. Tańsze za połowę tej kwoty sa to drzwi do domów energooszczędnych, które nie są złe i być może szkoda przepłacać tym bardziej jak wspominałem że to tylko 2m2 powierzchni i te 5tyś więcej na cieplejsze drzwi niewiadomo czy się kiedyś zwrócą.


No dobrze, masz swoje zdanie, wliczasz zyski słoneczne do U okna, twierdzisz że w drzwiach jest biały styropian 042 itd. Podałem konkretny model drzwi o dobrych parametrach. Wyraźnie tam napisano:



> Ciepła ościeżnica Alu Hybrid z wkładem XPS poprawiającym termikę





> Skrzydło drzwiowe z uszczelką, wypełnione pianką poliuretanową oraz ramiakiem z kompozytu z włókna szklanego z strukturą karbonu


Czyli nie biały styropian, żadna tam blacha itd. Na następnej stronie są drzwi za mniej niż 5000 zł i też spełniające wymóg domów pasywnych. To przecież tam wszystko widać jak na dłoni.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Producenci bloczków z BK też piszą że ich bloczki o gr 40cm są rewolucyjne bo nie wymagają dodatkowego ocieplenia i nadają się do budowania domów pasywnych. Powiem tak, na wierzę w to że przy grubości skrzydła 85mm i cenie ok.5tys dają oni materiał izolacyjny o lambdzie choćby 032. Według mnie o takich drzwiach można mówić najwyżej w granicach domów niskoenergetycznych prawie pasywnych. Ale do typowo pasywnych takie się nie nadają. A jak uważają że się nadają to niech w razie czego podpiszą gwarancję że te drzwi mogą być w domu pasywnym i jak ktoś by chciał się starać o odpowiedni certyfikat to go nie obleje przez drzwi. Wtedy to uwierzę że się nadają. Jak rok temu czy dwa byłem na targach budowlanych to na kilku wystawców z drzwiami chyba tylko jeden mówił że na drzwi do domów pasywnych, ale cena to w okolicach 10tys. Dziś przez inflację to musi być ponad 10tys. Ale każdy ma prawo wierzyć w co chce i nie mam zamiaru się o to kłócić, tym bardziej że sam z przyczyn o których wspomniałem nie mam nawet drzwi z skrzydłem o grubości 75mm a co dopiero 85 czy ponad 100. Też przez drzwi w skali całego budynku straty ciepła są tak niewielkie, że czy ktoś ma skrzydło o gr.55mm czy 85 lub 100 to nie ma większego znaczenia jeżeli nie chce się certyfikatów na dom. Ale nawet jakbym miał szerszy otwór to pewnie bym kupił te drzwi które pokazujesz bo już kiedyś ten katalog przeglądałem i mają fajne drzwi. Nie płaciłbym 10tys za drzwi tylko po to by mieć pewność że nadają się do domów pasywnych, no chyba że miałbym nieograniczony budżet, ale wtedy bym budował inny projekt który mi też się podobał ale był większy a zarazem sporo droższy. Moim zdaniem do domów pasywnych drzwi powinny mieć grubsze skrzydło ponad 100mm, ale każdy może myśleć co chce.

----------


## fotohobby

Certyfikat nie wymaga podpisanego oświadczenia, że "drzwi nadają się do domu pasywnego", tylko drzwi  odpowiednim Uw i w odpowiedniej klasie szczelności.
Te dane zamieszcza producent w deklaracji i to wystarczy.
Nawet ja, choć nie mam "drzwi do domu pasywnego" mam wkład  z XPS

----------


## Kaizen

> Producenci bloczków z BK też piszą że ich bloczki o gr 40cm są rewolucyjne bo nie wymagają dodatkowego ocieplenia i nadają się do budowania domów pasywnych.


Jak któryś pisze, to kłamie. Trzeba 48cm żeby minimum wymagane rozporządzeniem spełnić. A co dopiero pasywnością się chwalić.




> Powiem tak, na wierzę w to że przy grubości skrzydła 85mm i cenie ok.5tys dają oni materiał izolacyjny o lambdzie choćby 032.


Ważne całościowe U a nie klocki, z jakich to jest zbudowane.
Ze świecą szukać drzwi wejściowych, co U dorównują tarasowym. Dziwne trochę, że producenci drzwi wejściowych nie idą w tę stronę (czy też odwrotnie - czemu tak trudno znaleźć drzwi tarasowe z sensownym zamkiem i możliwością zamykania od zewnątrz). To tanie rozwiązanie i energetycznie trudne do pobicia przez tradycyjne drzwi wejściowe. A antywłamaniowość? Jak ktoś ma okna i drzwi tarasowe w domu, to co za różnica, jak pancerne są drzwi wejściowe,?

Ale przy drzwiach wejściowych jest inny problem - szczelność. Drzwi tarasowe rozsądnie wykonane są dociskane przy zamykaniu całym obwodem. Dwie-trzy uszczelki pozwalają osiągnąć szczelność. W wejściowych nic nie jest dociskane przy zamykaniu. Więc i szczelność znacznie mniejsza - a to straty energii (których w U nie widać, bo to nie przez przewodzenie).





> Moim zdaniem do domów pasywnych drzwi powinny mieć grubsze skrzydło ponad 100mm, ale każdy może myśleć co chce.


A co to daje, skoro i tak przegrają ze względnie cienkimi tarasowymi pod względem strat (a tarasowe jeszcze zyski słoneczne wpuszczą, jak szyby będą przeźroczyste - bo oczywiście można dać barwione czy okleić czymś).

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ważne całościowe U a nie klocki, z jakich to jest zbudowane.


Właśnie nie. Wymagania odnośnie domów pasywnych mówią o U stolarki otworowej bardzo wyraźnie. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "całościowe U".

----------


## Ratpaw

> Moim zdaniem do domów pasywnych drzwi powinny mieć grubsze skrzydło ponad 100mm, ale każdy może myśleć co chce.


Moim zdaniem po to postawiono domom pasywnym konkretne wymagania co do stolarki otworowej, aby nie trzeba było myśleć co się chce.

----------


## Kaizen

> Właśnie nie. Wymagania odnośnie domów pasywnych mówią o U stolarki otworowej bardzo wyraźnie. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "całościowe U".


Co to za wymagania, co opisują jaką lambdę ma mieć wypełnienie drzwi, a jaką futryna - a nie całościowe U drzwi? Dla przykładu moje drzwi mają Ud=0,85. Nie mam pojęcia, ile wypełnienie, ile ramiak, ile futryna, ile próg... Dla porównania drzwi tarasowe Uw=0,77 - tu wiem, że pakiet szybowy mam 0,5 (nie wiem, ile reszta komponentów).

----------


## Ratpaw

> Co to za wymagania, co opisują jaką lambdę ma mieć wypełnienie drzwi, a jaką futryna - a nie całościowe U drzwi? Dla przykładu moje drzwi mają Ud=0,85. Nie mam pojęcia, ile wypełnienie, ile ramiak, ile futryna, ile próg... Dla porównania drzwi tarasowe Uw=0,77 - tu wiem, że pakiet szybowy mam 0,5 (nie wiem, ile reszta komponentów).


Oczywiście, że tak, zrozumiałem, że chodzi o jakieś U dla całego budynku. Jak najbardziej U dla drzwi ma sens, podobnie jak dla okien czy ścian (osobno).

----------


## kamilb1987b

Widzę że robiło się małe zamieszanie o drzwi. Wiem że liczy się U całych drzwi jakie podaje producent. Tak jak U innych przegród. Ja mam swoje zdanie jakie powinny mieć drzwi do domów pasywnych. U ściany też niby mają być poniżej 0,15, a dobrze wiemy że jak nie są poniżej 0,1 to nie ma co nawet podchodzić do tematu. Wiadomo że ściany to jedna z składowych aby dom mógł być pasywny i musi spełniać wiele innych czynników.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wchodzę właśnie na budowę, patrzę na swoje drzwi wejściowe i wydają się trochę grubsze od tych co mam między domem a garażem. Tamte mają 55mm grubość skrzydła a wejściowe do domu mają 72mm. Zapomniałem jakie kupowałem drzwi, skleroza nie boli i potem są tego takie a nie inne efekty. Dziś jeszcze poszpachluje masą śmig c-50. Dużo mam roboty bo mimo samych łączem płyt, to w każdy narożnik wewnętrzny wtapiam papier do wzmocnienia. Potem jeszcze trzeba na to jedną warstwę masy, ja jak wtapiam narożnik papierowy, ściągam nadmiar to potem na jedną stronę daje drugą warstwę masy coś na Q2, czyli Q1 to nałożenie masy i papieru, a Q2 to druga warstwa masy. Na łączenia oryginalne daje taką siateczkę która jest samoprzylepna i na to jedną warstwę masy a potem drugą. Cięte krawędzie gruntuje, a jak wyschnie to wypełniam masą, jak wyschnie to szlifuje co tam wystaje i wtapiam flizeline. Ogólnie to po Q2 całość szlifuje żeby powierzchnia była gładsza. Niby nie trzeba, ale też dużo czasu to nie zajmuje jak się używa szlifierki oscylacyjnej prostokątnej, z grubsza przejeżdżam łączenia. Nie polecam tego robić bez podłączenia do odkurzacza, bo pyli się jak diabli. Czasem trzeba kostką w narożniku przejechać i wystarczy z tego pył. Jakby całość się szlifowało bez odkurzacza to byłaby masakra. Ale o tym jeszcze będę wspominać jak przyjdzie czas zdjęć z tego etapu. Została mi typowa wykończeniówka i tego nie lubię. Ale samo się nie zrobi więc do roboty...

----------


## Ratpaw

> Widzę że robiło się małe zamieszanie o drzwi. Wiem że liczy się U całych drzwi jakie podaje producent. Tak jak U innych przegród. Ja mam swoje zdanie jakie powinny mieć drzwi do domów pasywnych. U ściany też niby mają być poniżej 0,15, a dobrze wiemy że jak nie są poniżej 0,1 to nie ma co nawet podchodzić do tematu. Wiadomo że ściany to jedna z składowych aby dom mógł być pasywny i musi spełniać wiele innych czynników.


To zamieszanie jest z powodu używanych słów: powinno, nadaje się itd. Wymogi formalne odnośnie domów pasywnych używają innych słów: musi spełniać i zaleca się, np ściany muszą mieć U poniżej 0,15, a zaleca się poniżej 0,1.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wymogi formalne odnośnie domów pasywnych


Co to są "wymogi *formalne* odnośnie domów pasywnych" i gdzie zostały spisane?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Co to są "wymogi *formalne* odnośnie domów pasywnych" i gdzie zostały spisane?


https://passivehouse.com/
https://passivehouse.com/02_informat...quirements.htm

----------


## Kaizen

> https://passivehouse.com/
> https://passivehouse.com/02_informat...quirements.htm


I to są formalne? Aha...Myślałem, że masz na myśli 2010/31/UE czy wymogi dawnego programu dopłat do NF15 i NF40. Jakoś nie przyszło mi, że jakiś instytut może tworzyć wymogi formalne...

----------


## kamilb1987b

> https://passivehouse.com/
> https://passivehouse.com/02_informat...quirements.htm


Aby dom mógł być uznany za pasywny, to obciążenie cieplne nie może przekraczać 10W/m2, a przy okazji zapotrzebowanie na ciepło poniżej 15kWh/m2. Ciężko jest spełnić te dwa warunki, temu dali niby wybór, czyli albo obciążenie cieplne albo zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest obciążenie cieplne, bo jak jest poniżej 10W/m2 to dom powinien ogrzewać się żyjącymi mieszkańcami. Na domy pasywne nie nadają się domy parterowe czy o skomplikowanej bryle. Samo ocieplenie i szczelność to za mało. Zap. na ciało można obniżyć dając więcej okien od południa, ale wtedy rośnie obciążenie cieplne i pufy dużych oknach ciężko zejść poniżej 20W/m2. Ciężko to osiągnąć temu ludzie bardziej skupiają się na zap. na ciepło bo to jest łatwiejsze i wtedy nawet domy parterowe mogą spełnić ten warunek. Wystarczy przy dobrej izolacji i szczególności dużo okien od południa a zejdzie się z wynikiem poniżej 15kWh/m2. Tyle że jak dla mnie to nie jest dom typowo pasywny tylko mocno energooszczędny. Pasywny jest wtedy gdy sami mieszkańcy mogą go ogrzać do 19st. Temu też może się zdarzyć że w domu jak jest rodzina 2+3 to dom może być pasywny, ale jak dzieci dorosną i się wprowadzą to dom nie będzie już pasywny. Jak jak się bawiłem w programie to dla wyniku miało duże znaczenie czy zyski bytowe w obliczeniach przyjmie się 6W/m2 czy inną liczbę. Ja przyjmowałem 3W/m2 więc lekko nie było. Okna też dawałem typowe czyli nie specjalnie większe a normalne. Uważam też że dom pasywny jak się dobrze zrobi to będzie tańszy w budowie niż dom energooszczędny z CO. Niektórzy niby budują dom pasywny i robią w nim CO, dodatkowo kominek w razie czego itp. A jakby budowli faktycznie dom pasywny to ogrzewania by nie robili bo jest zbędne tylko coś na dogrzanie się, więc jakieś rozwiązanie ogrzewania bezpośredniego, czyli maty grzewcze, promienniki itp. Ja zacząłem tak budować i byłem strasznie zły jak się okazało że dałem ciała z tym otworem na drzwi. Dodatkowo przez dużą inflację która się nie zdarzyła w moim życiu spowodowało że musiałem założyć tańsze drzwi bo bym nie miał za co kupić innych rzeczy żeby móc w ogóle dom skończyć i się wprowadzić. Testu szczelności czy badania termowizja też nie będę robić bo szkoda mi tych paru tysięcy. Z tymi cenami się strasznie popsuło i trzeba teraz kombinować by to jakoś skończyć, gdy źródełko z kasą jest na wyczerpaniu. Stan deweloperski zrobię, ale co dalej to nie wiem. Na razie mam co robić,  więc działam. W tym roku i tak się nie wprowadzę, no chyba że z jakimś cudem się uda, ale sam nie wiem. Rok temu jak kupowałem promiennik na próbę to za 450watowy płaciłem ok.500zl, dziś to jest 800. Tak z niczego przez naszą wspaniałą władzę zamiast za to zapłacić ok.10tys na dom to muszę dać ponad 15 a za 10 będzie ciężko bo inne rzeczy które trzeba było kupić znacznie drożej mocno uszczupliły budżet. Myślałem by kupić je wcześniej na cały dom, ale by lata leciały z gwarancji. Jakbym wiedział że będzie tak źle to bym kupił póki była w miarę dobra cena a tak to kicha. Niech się cieszą ci co się udało wybudować zanim zaczęło się to szaleństwo.

----------


## Ratpaw

*kamilb187b*, w USA po schizmie Instytutu Domów Pasywnych w Darmstadt mają od lat swoje podejście do tematu, w Europie króluje podejście niemieckie, ale widzę że Ty masz swoje, nowatorskie, inne niż dwa poprzednio wymienione. Muszę przyznać, że mnie rozbawiłeś stwierdzeniem "Pasywny jest wtedy gdy sami mieszkańcy mogą go ogrzać do 19st" czy "Testu szczelności czy badania termowizja też nie będę robić bo szkoda mi tych paru tysięcy." Takie badania to podstawa budownictwa pasywnego i nie kosztują parę tysięcy, tylko z 1000 do 1500 zł, przynajmniej w mojej okolicy. Kompletnie nie ma sensu wkładać gigantycznych kwot w termoizolację i pozwolić na jej przedmuchanie lodowatym wiatrem, a zawsze jakaś nieszczelność się znajdzie. Ciekawe jak zamierzasz nachuchać w domu wraz z rodziną te +19 stopni jak na zewnątrz wystąpi projektowa temperatura zewnętrzna -20 ? Powodzenia życzę (i nie tłumacz sobie, że masz kiepskie drzwi wejściowe, bo one odpowiadają w jakiś 2% za całościowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło).

----------


## kamilb1987b

Chodzi o średnie temperatury w okresie teoretycznie grzewczym. Na swoim przykładzie jak będę mieszkać to powiem do jakiej skrajnej temperatury da się trzymać w domu 19st bez ogrzewania. Według mojej teorii lekkie przymrozki nie powinny zaszkodzić temperaturze w domu. Wiadomo że w skrajnych sytuacjach zyski bytowe to za mało, temu trzeba mieć coś do dogrzewania się, najlepiej bezpośrednie ogrzewanie elektryczne które będzie działać jak będzie taka potrzeba. Na pewno w pomieszczeniach od strony południowej ogrzewanie nie będzie tak potrzebne jak w łazienkach, ale chodzi o średnią. Nie wiem czy jest możliwe takie zaizolowanie domu aby jakieś dogrzewanie nie było potrzebne a przy okazji aby to miało jakiś sens ekonomiczny możliwy do zwrotu w ciągu jednego życia. Nawet to nie byłaby kwestia izolacji przegród, co odpowiednie parametry okien, które na dzień dzisiejszy nie występują. Sprawdzałem jak na wynik mają się okna 3 szybowe a 4 szybowe i dla domu lepsze są 3 szyby w oknach. Bo ważniejsze jest ile ciepła z słońca mogą nam dać okna, niż ile ciepła wychodzącego z domu mogą zatrzymać. A żeby dom mógł mieć szansę być samogrzejny dzięki mieszkańcom, to na pewno by musiały być okna o Uw poniżej 0,5 dla całego okna a zarazem przy uzyskach z słońca ponad 70%. Może kiedyś takie okna będą, 20 lat temu nikt nie myślał że będą pakiety 3 szybowe z Ug 0,5, są 4 szyby z Ug 0,3 ale zarazem z niską przenikalnością ciepła słonecznego. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy...

----------


## Ratpaw

Nie rozumiem, co mają łazienki do stron Świata. Od południa nie można dać łazienki? Bez sensu.

Spójrz na wykres nasłonecznienia w okresie grudnia  i stycznia, to zobaczysz, że z zysków słonecznych nie uzyskasz wiele. Nie uzyskasz ich też w listopadzie, ponieważ Twój dom nie potrafi akumulować ciepła. W nocy będziesz musiał grzać nawet we wrześniu, jeśli temperatura spadnie odpowiednio. Dlatego od kilku lat Niemcy kombinują z masami akumulacyjnymi, ponieważ ich budownictwo energooszczędne zostało zdominowane przez lekkie konstrukcje szkieletowe. Nie ma szansy, aby Twój dom był samogrzejny, niezależnie od jakości okien, bo nie zakumuluje ciepła na godziny po zachodzie słońca i przed wschodem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie rozumiem, co mają łazienki do stron Świata. Od południa nie można dać łazienki? Bez sensu.
> 
> Spójrz na wykres nasłonecznienia w okresie grudnia  i stycznia, to zobaczysz, że z zysków słonecznych nie uzyskasz wiele. Nie uzyskasz ich też w listopadzie, ponieważ Twój dom nie potrafi akumulować ciepła. W nocy będziesz musiał grzać nawet we wrześniu, jeśli temperatura spadnie odpowiednio. Dlatego od kilku lat Niemcy kombinują z masami akumulacyjnymi, ponieważ ich budownictwo energooszczędne zostało zdominowane przez lekkie konstrukcje szkieletowe. Nie ma szansy, aby Twój dom był samogrzejny, niezależnie od jakości okien, bo nie zakumuluje ciepła na godziny po zachodzie słońca i przed wschodem.


Mój szkielet ma dwa razy wyższą pojemność cieplną niż te lekkie domki w Niemczech. I to wystarczy w domu typowo pasywnym, więcej nie trzeba. Myślałem jeszcze o wełnie drzewnej w szkielecie bo ma wyższą pojemność cieplną od zwykłej wełny i wtedy dzięki temu pojemność mojego szkieletu by była porównywalna do domu zbudowanego z BK. Ze względu na to że byłem zbyt niecierpliwy i nie chciało mi się czekać na belki dwuteowe steico to i wełny drzewnej też nie brałem. Ale nawet wełna skalna ma jakąś pojemność cieplną. Szału nie ma, ale dom pasywny nie potrzebuje tego za dużo. Do tego nie zapominaj o tym że wszystko co jest w domu może służyć jako akumulator ciepła, włącznie z meblami, ubraniami czy panelami i płytkami na podłogach. Jak się to wszystko zliczy plus pojemność cieplna samego powietrza to mało tego nie jest. Tobie od słońca w zimie temperatura w domu nie podskoczy nawet o stopień, a mi może o parę. Raczej w domu na ściany murowane mówi się że są zimne bo pochłaniają ciepło z mieszkania przez co potrzeba większej mocy grzewczej do ogrzania. Tak jak nie raz wspominałem, jak pomieszkam to zdam relację jak się ma moja teoria do praktyki, bo na razie każdy z nas ma swoją rację którą uważa za jedynie słuszną. Moim zdaniem ściany zewnętrzne mają być izolatorem cieplnym a to co w środku może być do akumulacji. Temu też ciekawym rozwiązaniem mogą być domy z klocków styropianowych zalewanych betonem, a w środku ściany działowe z silki. Niestety jak człowiek sam chce sobie coś robić to te klocki się mi nie kalkulowały cenowo. patent fajny, ale kroją za to jak za zboże. To ma sens chyba tylko wtedy jeżeli do budowy bierzemy firmę. Ale to tylko moje przypuszczenie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dziś sobota i zamiast wcześnie rano iść na budowę to ja sobie śpię do 8. Normalnie masakra, aż mam wyrzuty sumienia że ja sobie śpię a budowa stoi. Ale za to czuje się wypoczęty. Przed wyjściem kilka zdjęć z wypełniania ścian wełną

----------


## kamilb1987b

więcej też zabawy jest  wełną jeżeli w ścianie idą rury od kanalizacji, ale idzie to ogarnąć.

----------


## Ratpaw

Serce rośnie gdy się widzi postępy w budowie własnego gniazdka  :Smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

to jest 12 wrzesień i po rusztowanie przyjeżdża kolega więc trzeba było je przygotować do odbioru

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Serce rośnie gdy się widzi postępy w budowie własnego gniazdka


Szczególnie jak widać postępy, a wełna w ścianie wygląda fajnie, aż szkoda jest ją zakrywać płytami. To wszystko robię sam, zresztą w masce za dobrze się nie mówi, więc we dwóch nie byłoby a dobrze. Trochę więcej roboty jest z płytami OSB szczególnie przy oknach.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Szczególnie jak widać postępy, a wełna w ścianie wygląda fajnie, aż szkoda jest ją zakrywać płytami. To wszystko robię sam, zresztą w masce za dobrze się nie mówi, więc we dwóch nie byłoby a dobrze. Trochę więcej roboty jest z płytami OSB szczególnie przy oknach.


Ale ładnie masz położone, nie ma szczelin. Aż mnie wszystko boli jak to widzę, bo przypomina mi się moje poddasze. Mnóstwo pracy mnie ono kosztowało. Dobrze, że już mam to za sobą  :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ale ładnie masz położone, nie ma szczelin. Aż mnie wszystko boli jak to widzę, bo przypomina mi się moje poddasze. Mnóstwo pracy mnie ono kosztowało. Dobrze, że już mam to za sobą


Też układałeś wełnę w masce i kombinezonie? Z wełną nie było ciężko fizycznie tylko najgorsze jest robienie w masce. Pod tym względem było ciężko. Brat robi u siebie poddasze i stosuje wełnę z knaufa i ona tak się nie pyli. Gdyby nie cena petralany to by nie była warta uwagi. Może wersja light jest lepsza ale jej cena za to podobna do rockwoola, przynajmniej tak było jak jej szukałem. Jeszcze miałem ten plus że fajnie mi pasowała w rozstawie słupków.

----------


## Ratpaw

Robiłem i w masce i bez, z okularami i bez. Kombinezon szybko sobie odpuściłem, bo latem podczas prac na poddaszu było +38 stopni. Generalnie najbardziej dokuczały mi oczy, resztę dało się przeboleć. Mi też wymiary ładnie pasowały do rozstawu wiązarów, dzięki czemu miałem mało strat.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Robiłem i w masce i bez, z okularami i bez. Kombinezon szybko sobie odpuściłem, bo latem podczas prac na poddaszu było +38 stopni. Generalnie najbardziej dokuczały mi oczy, resztę dało się przeboleć. Mi też wymiary ładnie pasowały do rozstawu wiązarów, dzięki czemu miałem mało strat.


W garażu dałem krokwie co 50cm i tak też nie ma odpadów. Trzeba tak robić żeby nie było odpadów a ja nawet odpady wykorzystywałem tam gdzie się dało, a zupełne odpady czy to z wełny czy styropianu dawałem na wełnę pod skosy. Tak więc nic się nie zmarnowało. Niedługo w zdjęciach przejdę do poddasza, ale wygląda to podobnie jak u Ciebie.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Na kręcenie płyt od środka by się przydał dłuższy format, ale taki nie idzie kupić. Więc brakujące 25cm trzeba było dokręcać, ale nie wyszło to źle. Albo całą płytę po długości się cieło, lub z jakiś kawałków typu odpad po otworze na drzwi tarasowe itp. Zostawały potem różne szerokości na 5cm czy 12 itd ale dla mnie to nie był odpad bo też się przydało. Jak skończyłem ściany zewnętrzne to przyszedł czas na strop nad piętrem i nie było lekko. Nie mogłem kupić grubszej wełny niż 20cm a potrzebowałem 25, więc dokładam jeszcze 5cm z rockwoola. Niestety ona ma 61cm szerokości i jest za szeroka, nie chce się ścisnąć i ją wybrzusza, więc muszę obciąć ten centymetr może dwa. Ale i tak w strop ciężko się wełnę daje, tu trzeba było coś wymyśleć aby było dobrze. Zaczynam od miejsca gdzie jest skos, więc najpierw sznurkuje jedno miejsce między belkami, potem w miejscu obok wychodzę na drabinie i od góry układam wełnę, najpierw tą o gr.5cm a potem 20cm między belkami. I na to od razu dawałem też kolejne 20cm wełny z lekkim przesunięciem aby zakrywały belki by ograniczyć mostki. Wszystko to robię w wspomnianej masce, goglach i kombinezonie. Wolałem się w tym męczyć niż wdychać ten syf. Tyle że jak to układam to jest listopad więc da się przeżyć i nie jest za ciepło. Akurat fajnie mu się to zgrało z okresami budowy że przez okres letni mogłem domek skończyć z zewnątrz, by w okresie jesiennym i zimowym robić w środku gdy nie jest za ciepło na układanie wełny. W lecie praca w masce jest przeje...a ale nawet jak jest zimniej to i tak co jakiś czas trzeba było ściągać maskę by dychnąć i ją wytrzeć z wody która się często zbiera. Najgorzej jak gogle parują i nic nie widać, z tym było więcej zabawy i to strasznie denerwowało. Ale oczy trzeba chronić. Na pewno bym się wściekł jakby ktoś mi zrobił psikusa i cofnął czas bym na nowo to robił.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jednak jak patrzę na daty przy zdjęciach to koniec września początek października jak to układam w stropie.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Trudnej było z układaniem wełny w części strychowej gdzie były płyty OSB na podłodze. Od góry nie ma jak dać wełny więc trzeba od spodu. 20cm jakoś się trzyma między belkami, ale 5cm nie trzyma się ani trochę. Też nie idzie dać odwrotnie bo wszystko spada i brakuje pary rąk do trzymania. Zaś trzeba kombinować, więc jak daje wełnę o długości 1m to drugą połówkę, głową trzymam by nie spadło i szybko sznurkuje. Ale była radość gdy skończyłem i mogłem zejść na dół do stropu nad parterem. W niego przeważnie firmy dają 10cm wełny, ale ja dałem 20cm bo chciałem mieć lepiej wygłuszone. Jeszcze to co trzeba było schować w stropie jak odpływy w łazienkach to dałem i tu miałem dylemat czy robić kartki w podłogach w razie wylania wody czy nie. Odpuściłem temat bo nie wiedziałem jak się za to zabrać a gonił mnie termin montażu wentylacji mechanicznej. Liczę na to że nikt mi nie zrobi basenu w łazienkach. Tu już fotki nie robiłem tego stropu bo wygląda to podobnie do tego, piętra. Tu się wełnę trochę lepiej od spodu dawało bo się trzymała między belkami i można było spokojnie dać w kilku rzędach i potem sznurować. To robiłem z drabiny z podłogi bez podestu roboczego którego nie chciało mi się rozkręcać, znosić na dół i skręcać na nowo, a po drugie miałem tam mniej miejsca, a że z drabiny to w miarę szło, więc tak zostało. Po tym stropie, na piętrze wziąłem się za folie paroizolacyjną do stropu. Niestety taśma dwustronna nie nadaje się do belek drewnianych i trzeba było takerem ją mocować. Potem każdą zszywkę zaklejałem taśmą by nie było niepotrzebnej nieszczelności. Trochę się z tym urobiłem, ale chciałem mieć porządnie zrobione. Fotek nie robiłem ale będzie to widać z fotkami z rurkami od wentylacji.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Nie mogłem kupić grubszej wełny niż 20cm a potrzebowałem 25, więc dokładam jeszcze 5cm z rockwoola.


Petralana robi wełnę 24 cm, ja taką mam.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Petralana robi wełnę 24 cm, ja taką mam.


Teraz to wiem od Ciebie, ale wtedy jak szukałem to nie było takiej. Nie pamiętam już czy to była kwestia niedostępności tej grubości na ten dzień co zamawiałem, czy problem był inny. Jest też grubość 15cm a jak chciałem zamówić to jej nie mieli na stanie. Tak więc co teoretycznie jest, a jest dostępne to dwie różne rzeczy. Teraz to już jest nieważne bo sobie poradziłem w inny sposób.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

W ostatnim tygodniu października 21 roku podjechali panowie montować wentylację mechaniczną, rozprowadzają kanały itd. Z racji tego że nie ma pełnego sufitu to trzeba było kombinować jak wszystko zamontować aby było dobrze. Z płyt OSB które były połamane pociąłem kawałki i do nich resztę. Myślę że jest to w miarę dobry sposób, ale od razu uprzedzam innych co będą mieli podobnie, jak robicie sufit podwieszany krzyżowy to lepiej sobie wcześniej rozmieścić wieszaki by potem nie było tak że któryś wychodzi w miejscu co są przykręcone kanały do belek itp. Przy suficie podwieszanym do belek przeszkadzają kanały od wentylacji jak w moim przypadku. A jakbym miał wcześniej same wieszaki, to kanał by się puściło inną stroną i by było lepiej. Ale da się to ogarnąć. Przy okazji widać wspomnianą wcześniej folie paroizolacyjną. Na następnych fotkach jest jak już na piętrze mam wszędzie folie i jak ludzi oknie dodatkowo taśmę kleje do ramy, bo jakoś nie ufam tym taśmom niby uniwersalnym co były przy montażu okien.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## Ratpaw

> od razu uprzedzam innych co będą mieli podobnie, jak robicie sufit podwieszany krzyżowy to lepiej sobie wcześniej rozmieścić wieszaki by potem nie było tak że któryś wychodzi w miejscu co są przykręcone kanały do belek itp. Przy suficie podwieszanym do belek przeszkadzają kanały od wentylacji jak w moim przypadku. A jakbym miał wcześniej same wieszaki, to kanał by się puściło inną stroną i by było lepiej.


Dzięki! Bardzo dobra rada, nie pomyślałem o tym!

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na ostatnim zdjęciu widać jak stawiałem ścianę na piętrze. Od góry nie miałem do czego przykręcić więc musiał do belek przykręcić kantówki by do nich górną podwalinę a potem kręciłem słupki ścienne. Następnie na dole też stawiałem ściankę która będzie ścianką do schodów. Daje też pogląd jak ułożyłem sobie wełnę w garażu by nie przeszkadzała mi w środku. Od razu też panowie zamontowali mi rurę do wydmuchu zużytego powietrza z wentylacji. Niby to robią w późniejszym etapie, ale jakbym chciał to sobie jakoś zabudować to zrobili mi to wcześniej.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

> Dzięki! Bardzo dobra rada, nie pomyślałem o tym!


Ja też nie pomyślałem i potem trzeba było kombinować, bo przykładowo do danej belki ma iść wieszak a po niej idzie kanał. A wieszaki muszą być w pewnym rozstawie i nie można tu oszukiwać.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Ja też nie pomyślałem i potem trzeba było kombinować, bo przykładowo do danej belki ma iść wieszak a po niej idzie kanał. A wieszaki muszą być w pewnym rozstawie i nie można tu oszukiwać.


Ciekawe, czy uda mi się znaleźć ekipę, która póki co rozłoży same wieszaki, żeby dokończyć sufit po kilku miesiącach.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ciekawe, czy uda mi się znaleźć ekipę, która póki co rozłoży same wieszaki, żeby dokończyć sufit po kilku miesiącach.


Samemu to można zrobić, lub chociaż wyznaczyć gdzie mają być i zaznaczyć by potem wiedzieć by w tym miejscu nie szedł kanał. Ja myślałem że Ty już mieszkasz i masz wszystko skończone. Na jakim jesteś etapie?

----------


## Ratpaw

Nie mieszkam, sporo zostało do końca, bo robię za pieniądze zarabiane na bieżąco. Kładę obecnie termoizolację pod posadzkę, potem hydraulika i podłogówka. Na zewnątrz brakuje mi dachówki, rynien itd.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie mieszkam, sporo zostało do końca, bo robię za pieniądze zarabiane na bieżąco. Kładę obecnie termoizolację pod posadzkę, potem hydraulika i podłogówka. Na zewnątrz brakuje mi dachówki, rynien itd.


Wydaje mi się że hydraulika powinna być przed posadzką czy jej ociepleniem. Bo rozumiem że chodzi o tą nad garażem. Współczuję w obecnych cenach budowanie domu i kupowaniu wszystkiego. Ja jak miałbym zaczynać teraz budowę to bym tego nie robił bo jak dla mnie to za drogo. 
W następnym poście wrzucam jak zrobiłem sufit podwieszany na piętrze, bo potem na górze z elektrykiem ciągliśmy elektrykę piętra oraz przymiarka pierwszej płyty gk.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## Ratpaw

> Wydaje mi się że hydraulika powinna być przed posadzką czy jej ociepleniem. Bo rozumiem że chodzi o tą nad garażem.


Zgadza się. Kładę termoizolację w pokojach i w tych miejscach, gdzie nie będzie kolidowała z hydrauliką, a jak już będą rurki, to tylko uzupełnię kilkoma płytami.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Profile robiłem w rozstawie co 52cm. Niektórzy robią co 40, ale jak płyta ma długość 260cm i ktoś chce kręcić podobnie jak ja czyli prostopadle do profili to przy 40cm, czy 60 lub 50 trzeba skracać płyty i robić odpady. A co 52cm wchodzi cała płyta bez docinki. Mi się to dobrze trzyma i nie ma szans aby spadło. Tam gdzie mają być ścianki działowe to przykręciłem dodatkowy profil do którego potem będę kręcił profil UW. Do gk by się nie trzymało więc potrzebne jest wzmocnienie. Przy wieszakach było ciężko przez te rury szczególnie te bliżej ściany, bo rury też mi tam biegły i potem nie było jak przykręcić wieszaków. Najgorsze miejsce jest przy skrzynkach rozdzielczych bo też są dość duże przez co w tym miejscu nie miałem jak dać wieszaka. W jednym rogu trzyma się tylko na profilach przyściennych. Ale nie jest tak źle i w sumie trzyma się dobrze. Aby zrobić sufit w miarę równo to specjalnie kupiłem do tego laser krzyżowy za parę stówek. Do ścianek działowych też się przydał. Jeszcze do innych rzeczy wykończeniowych będzie mi służył. Tradycyjnie najgorzej było z otworem w płycie od te wystające białe rury z anemostatów czy jak się to tam nazywa. Mówiłem że nie potrzeba aby były długie na 50cm co 10 starczy, ale takie mieli i takie dali, mówiąc że potem je skrócą. A one mi cały czas przeszkadzały bo wiecznie czymś o nie zahaczyłem szczególnie jak płytowałem ściany gk. Nie wiedziałem jak je obciąć przy samym suficie więc się z tym męczyłem. Dużo później to zrobiłem i mam spokój. W Lidlu kupiłem urządzenie wielofunkcyjne z cięciem wgłębnym i tym to skróciłem. Otwór pod tą rurę ciołem nożem ząbkowanym do płyt lub wyrzynarką z brzeszczotem do drewna. Dużo czasu zajmowało wymierzenie gdzie ma być dany otwór, wystarczy się machnąć o 10cm i trzeba ciąć z nowej płyty. Ze dwie lub trzy takie miałem że coś nie pykło, ale potem szła na pierwsze płytowanie na ściany. Bez podnośnika to nie robota, więc musi być obowiązkowo na budowie. Dzięki temu samemu mogłem wszystko zrobić. Czasem wołałem braci do pomocy ale to bardziej do wnoszenia płyt do środka i na piętro. Ale czasem też samemu wszystko wnosiłem jak mi się nie chciało czekać aż przyjadą mi pomóc.

----------


## Ratpaw

Co będzie na tę folię paroizolacyjną?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Co będzie na tę folię paroizolacyjną?


Cierpliwości, wieczorem dodam kolejne zdjęcia. Na to kręcę łaty, wypełniam wełną gr.5cm a do tego 2x płyta gk.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## Ratpaw

Mocujesz peszle lub przewody do płyty OSB, przebijając folię paroizolacyjną spinkami. Nie boisz się, że te uszkodzenia się powiększą?

----------


## kamilb1987b

W ramach wyjaśnienia co, jak i dlaczego tak a nie inaczej zaczynając od sufitów itd. Kantówki na ściany ciąłem na 269cm. Niby cała ma 540 więc na pół to jest 270cm ale trzeba wziąć pod uwagę to że któraś mogłaby być trochę krótsza lub dłuższa, przeważnie albo było równo albo trochę więcej, ale jak jedną się zaznaczy i utnie na 270cm a cała ma 540 to druga będzie krótsza o grubości tarczy i wtedy kicha lepiej od razu założyć trochę krótszą i wtedy zawsze coś wyjdzie. Ja założyłem długość 269cm plus do tego podwalina dolna i górna i razem mamy 278cm od podłogi OSB do belek stropowych. Sufit chciałem obniżyć tak, aby potem jak się postawi ścianki i będzie kręcić płyty gk to żeby ładnie cała weszła bez kombinacji. Więc sufit trzeba było obniżyć o max 18cm a najlepiej o 17 by był jakiś luz na to jak konstrukcja będzie pracować. Ale też problem z tym jak to zrobić na podłodze, bo na nią daje coś o łącznej grubości 45mm by się zrównało z podwaliną dolną. Też okna tarasowe miałem tak montowane że jak mam taką podłogę i na to daje podkład 3mm i panele 8mm to progu w salonie prawie nie widać i nie trzeba wysoko podnosić nogi by wyjść na balkon/taras. Myślałem żeby robić jakąś wylewkę ale trochę bałem się jej ciężaru. Strop miałem liczony na belki dwuteowe a dałem z drewna c24. Niby kierbud mówił że wytrzyma, ale i tak miałem obawy. Potem był problem że wylewki robi się na chyba min.50mm, a ja mam miejsce na 45mm. Jeszcze by się przydało daj jakiś styropian pod to, ale nie ma na niego miejsce. Kolejny problem jest z szczelnością by woda z wylewki nie przeciekła przez jakieś nieszczelności bo nie chcę by mi wełna zamokła. Nie mam zaufania do folii że nie przemoknie. Aby było lżej to można dać wylewkę perlitową, ale ona też od 5cm ma się niby zaczynać a ponoć trudniej się zaciera. Kuzyn co robi wylewki nie chciał się podjąć jej z perlitu. Niby można ją w dużym wiadrze budowanym zrobić i wylewać w pokoju, ale i tak dalej by był problem z wodą która mogłaby gdzieś przecieknąć. Szukałem różnych rozwiązań i fajne mi się wydało coś w rodzaju suchego jastrychu. Kiedyś jeszcze myślałem o tym aby dać styro 3cm i na to płytę OSB o gr.15mm i wtedy jest w sumie 45mm. Coś chciałem dać na podłogę z OSB dla poprawy akustyki która jest zmorą każdego szkieleta. Nie chcę będąc w salonie słuchać każdego kroku jak dzieci będą gonić po swoim pokoju. A miałem obawy że 20cm wełny w stropie może nie wystarczyć. I się nie myliłem w tej sprawie. Nawet spokojne chodzenie było słychać. Wiadomo że jej dojdą panele to będzie lepiej, jeszcze sufit też trochę stłumi, ale i tak wolałem mieć tą

----------


## kamilb1987b

ale i tak wolałem mieć tą dodatkową wylewkę by się potem nie denerwować że mogłem dać a nie dałem. Ten suchy jastrych wygląda tak że na podłogę daje się wełnę podłogową a na nią dwa razy płytę podłogową. Widziałem taką opcję z płyt OSB o gr.12mm i było to ok. Tyle że to był czas gdy płyty OSB były strasznie drogie, ponad 150zl za sztukę, więc wiadomo że tego nie dam. Fajne są też płyty fermacell ale one też tanie nie są. Znalazłem też płyty podłogowe gk z norgipsu które się na to nadają. Na YT jest filmik jak to robić i widziałem że to jest to co potrzebuje. Szukam gdzie je kupić i są w Castoramie. Jadę, pytam, mówię że będę tego potrzebować bardzo dużo i czy są w stanie sprowadzić. Oczywiście dało się, a przy okazji jak potem do mnie jechał transport HDS to jak było miejsce na pace to przy okazji wziąłem paletę białych płyt i zielonych. Największy problem miałem z tym gdzie to dam. Jedynie gdzie mogłem to na polu przed budową. To był koniec listopada jak to do mnie przyjechało. Płyty podłogowe są o mniejszym formacje 60x240cm ale ciężkie i było tego 5 palet. Ułożyło się to w piramidę 2+2+1 i przykryło folią. Płyty białe i zielone obok siebie i też folią budowlaną. Na jakimś zdjęciu co już było to widać jak leżą. Po jakimś czasie jak gadam z bratem i mówię że mi pod folią leżą płyty na polu to uprzedził mnie że mogą dostać wilgoci z pola i je szlak trafił. Jemu od leżenia w piwnicy jakiś kawałków płyt po paru tygodniach nadawały się tylko do kosza bo się w rękach sypały. Kurde, jakie ja miałem przez to koszmary że głowa boli. Przecież na polu lało, potem padał śnieg więc i mrozy. Na polu miałem towar za prawie 10k i jak sobie myślałem że to pójdzie do kosza i trzeba jeszcze za utylizację zapłacić to była masakra. Jak podał śnieg to go zrzucałem z płyt. Oczywiście folia nie leżała bezpośrednio na płytach tylko robiłem daszki, chociaż z lekkim spadem a folii było 4 warstwy. Mimo wszystko paru kolegów i tak nie wróżyło niczego dobrego. Przychodzi dzień że jak chce robić płytowanie sufitów to trzeba było trochę płyt wnieść do środka. W piękny dzień odkrywam folie, patrzę na płyty a tu nic im nie jest. Nie czułem aby chociaż trochę złapały wilgoci. Widocznie miałem to dobrze zabezpieczone. Jak mi zeszło ciśnienie i w końcu można było spokojnie spać. Może pomogło to że przez domem mam ten gruz na ziemi i że nie jest to na gołej ziemi. Tak to sobie tłumaczyłem, plus to że folia dobrze otulała płyty. Ale co to ma do rzeczy z początku poprzedniego postu? Ano to że sąsiad mi doradził aby zrobić najpierw podłogi a potem na nich ściany. Wiązało się to z tym że każda płytę bym musiał obcinać o te 5-5,5cm a to dużo roboty i odpadów. Lepiej chyba jakby najpierw zrobić działówki a potem w środku podłogi. Tylko że w małych pomieszczeniach byłoby z płytami niewygodnie i miałem obawę czy potem taka działówka z podwójnym płytowaniem na stronę nie będzie robić za duży nacisk na podłogę. Sąsiadowi pokazuje tą wełnę i na niej płytach w próbnym miejscu i mówi że nic temu nie będzie. Sam też jak to rozłożyłem to przypuszczałem że to raczej wytrzyma tym bardziej że stojąc swoim ciężarem na czubku buta to nie widać było aby coś się temu działo. Więc robię tak że po sufitach podłogi a potem działówki. Wydaje mi się że to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Niestety ale trzeba było skracać płyty, ale do tego kupiłem jakiś przecinak z prowadnicą za parę dych na allegro. Niby do 60cm można ciąć ale to ściema. 20-30 już szło ciężko, a najgorzej jest z dłuższą częścią płyty która jest zwężana. Ale do skracania długości płyty może być. Bez niej by mi to nie szło za szybko mimo że za szybko i tak nie było. Co do sufitu podwieszanego to przez kanały od reku i skrzyni rozprężne nie można mniej obniżyć sufitu niż o ok.13,5cm przy suficie krzyżowym. Więc jak najpierw podłoga a potem działówki to muszę odliczyć te 4,5cm podłogi. To razem daje już 18cm i niby cała płyta bez skracania wchodzi, tyle że nie wziąłem pod uwagi tego że mam podwalinę górną, czyli skrzynki rozprężne nie mogły być przykręcone bezpośrednio do belek stropowych bo przeszkadzała belka podwaliny górnej. Więc skrzyni musiały być obniżone od stopy o te 4,5cm, przez co cały sufit od góry to dla mnie jest min.18cm obniżenia. Ale i tak dobrze że tak wyszło, bo przez to wiem że dla sufitu krzywego na wieszakach obrotowych jest pewne minimum obniżenia które można zrobić, czyli właśnie te ok.16,5cm do stelaża, czyli ok.18cm do płyty gk. Chodzi o to że sam wieszak jest dość duży, plus dwa razy profile i to daje jakieś minimum. Na pewno jak ktoś by chciał na wieszakach obniżyć sufit o max 10cm to tego nie da się tym zrobić. Trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę że min. to jest 18cm. Mogłem też robić podwójne płytowanie na suficie, ale wtedy nie wiedziałem że tak można. Ale nie żałuje bo raz że to większy koszt to i więcej roboty. Pewnie akustyka w suficie byłaby lepsza ale trudno. W sumie od podłogi z gk do sufitu mam jakieś 255cm a jak da się panele czy płytki to będzie 254. Nie za wysoko, ale dramatu nie ma. Trochę się rozpisałem ale posty pisze z telefonu bo mi parę klawiszy na klawiaturze byś działają i nie mam jak pisać na kompie, temu ostatnio dodaje zdjęcia bez opisu który robię osobno.

----------


## kroles

Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem, ale po co ci wełna między piętrami?
Na akustykę szkieletu jest tylko jedno dobre rozwiązanie, wylewka na piętrze i dopilnować dylatacji.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Mocujesz peszle lub przewody do płyty OSB, przebijając folię paroizolacyjną spinkami. Nie boisz się, że te uszkodzenia się powiększą?


Mocuje je flopami, jest w nim cienki gwózdek i jak przybije to tworzywem dociska i się trzyma. Dziura raczej się nie powiększy, bo niby w jaki sposób. Wełnę jak układałem to nie wycinałem w niej jakiegoś rowku na pędzel, tylko cała dawałem i jest na tyle miękka że idzie płytą gk docisnąć i się podda te 16mm bez problemu. Przy okazji dociska cały peszel. Na teraz miałbym na to inny sposób na który wpadłem później i jak będzie ten etap zdjęć to o tym wspomnę. Chodzi o to że można było taśmą przykleić peszel do folii bo i tak dociskająca wełna to będzie trzymać. Dzięki temu by nie trzeba było dziurawić folii nawet jeżeli raczej to jest za bardzo nie zaszkodzi, ale szkoda kusić losu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem, ale po co ci wełna między piętrami?
> Na akustykę szkieletu jest tylko jedno dobre rozwiązanie, wylewka na piętrze i dopilnować dylatacji.


Między czasie jak pisałem swoją wiadomość gdzie to tłumaczyłem ty napisałeś swoją, ale może to coś wyjaśni czym się kierowałem. Wiem że typowa wylewka byłaby najlepsza, ale mam jak mam i słychać jedynie jakby twardsze uderzenia. Też nie mam jeszcze drzwi, więc część dźwięków może i tą drogą się roznosić, ale jak dzieci normalnie gonią to jest to słabo słyszalne. Zobaczymy co będzie jak będą jeszcze panele. Na pewno zdam z tego szczegółową relację by uprzedzić innych czy to się nadaje czy nie.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak to robię to jest luty, mrozy i nawet w środku temperatura potrafiła mi spaść poniżej 5st, ale nie ma obijania się bo jest trochę zimno. Grubo się trzeba ubrać i do roboty. Jak miałem skończone ściany to mogłem wziąć się za układanie wełny podłogowej by potem płyty. Ogólnie by w środku dobrze działać to włączałem farelkę 3,5kW. Skubana potrafiła mi przepalić gniazdko w skrzynce na polu gdy jeszcze coś podłączyłem na tym przedłużaczu. Aby nie przepalało to tylko ona mogła iść na jednym bezpieczniku. Aby w miarę szybko nagrzać to też otwory na drzwi trzeba było przykryć płytami by ciepło nie uciekło. Chciałem sprawdzić czy da radę i z paru stopni do ponad 13 dało się wyciągnąć, a musiało być ponad 10 by można było płyty podłogowe kleić, a nie chciałem czekać do wiosny. Przed ułożeniem wełny na podłodze po obwodzie mocowałem piankę o grubości 10mm bo chciałem dać grubszą niż 3mm czy 5mm. Są zszywki o długości 14mm więc nimi ją chwytałem do ściany. Pianka o szerokości 10cm więc jak ułożyłem podłogę to nożykiem obciąłem i było na kolejną podłogę w innym miejscu bo nie ma takich na 5cm. Tak to wyglądało a z ułożenia wełny i płyt w innym dniu bo już późno i trzeba iść spać.

----------


## kamilb1987b

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsCogCneHyk&t=1s

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Wełnę dawałem o grubości 2cm. Problem był gdzie taką kupić i gdzieś w Krakowie było, 100km ode mnie. Na cały dom potrzebowałem tego ponad 20 paczek i nie miałem jak to przywieźć i też mi się nie chciało tam jechać. Z lokalną firmą transportową gadałem czy jakby jechali w tamtą stronę to czy by mi po drodze nie wzięli tej wełny. Kupiłem ją w listopadzie 21 roku i skład mówił że do połowy grudnia muszę ją odebrać przed inwentaryzacją. Chyba z miesiąc czasu więc pewnie ktoś by jechał przez Kraków. Niestety akurat nie było okazji a nie uśmiechało mi się płacić za zwykły transport prawie 400zl. Brat który pomagał mi w murowaniu ścian fundamentowych i innych rzeczach, postanowił założyć małą firmę budowlaną, więc kupił też jakiegoś busa. W którymś dniu jak mieli być cały dzień na budowie to mówił że między czasie mogę wziąć auto i jechać do Krakowa i tak zrobiłem. Teoretycznie paleta z wełną się mieściła, ale praktycznie trzeba było luzem paczki wrzucać i układać by na pewno się to zmieściło. Ledwo ale weszło. Co do układania wełny na podłodze to robiłem jak na filmie tylko do dylatacji dałem grubszą piankę bo taniej od pasków wełny i lepiej się rozkłada. A płyty gk nie ma masie szpachlowej tylko kleju w piance do płyt gk. Płyty że sobą skręcałem wkrętami do drewna, ale na filmie źle to mówią że na środku trzeba dać. Na środku zaznaczałem ołówkiem jak idą płyty w pierwszej warstwie i wkręty kręciłem zygzakiem aby łapało każdą płytę. Według mnie tak to powinno być.

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Cała podłoga ułożona i jak dla mnie wygląda dobrze

----------


## kamilb1987b

I obciąłem piankę

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wkręty do drewna nie chcą się tak wkręcać jak do normalnej płyty gk, główka się nie chowa tylko marszczy płytę i i jest mała wypukłość ok. 1-1,5mm. Okazuje się że powinny to być wkręty do twardych płyt które idzie kupić. Kupiłem je ale i tak robię wypukłość, te płyty są jednak za twarde i nic nie pomoże. Szlaczek pianki robiłem gęstszy ale dam warkocz trochę chudszy bo mimo że pianka jest niskoprężna to i tak płyty potrafi mi bardziej wypchnąć. Na początku jest to uskok po. 2mm ale masą to wyrównam. Ponoć pod panele nie trzeba szpachlować łączeń.

----------


## Ratpaw

Pianka, a w filmie klej na grzebień. Nie będzie klawiszować ta pianka?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Pianka, a w filmie klej na grzebień. Nie będzie klawiszować ta pianka?


Dzwoniłem do norgipsu i rozmawiał z kimś od tych tematów. Niestety ale zdarzają się delikatne różnice między płytami, chyba lepiej jednak to robić klejem, ale mi się nie uśmiechało robienie kleju w wiadrze bo nie wiedziałem jak z tym będzie szło, czy samemu zdążę wykorzystać to co rozrobie w wiadrze, nie mówiąc już o tym że więcej czasu na to pójdzie. Temu właśnie dawałem jakby trochę chudsze warkocze pianki, ale gęściej niż to co widać na zdjęciu gdy pierwszy raz z tym robiłem. Później idzie to lepiej a drobne klawiszowanie wyrównam masą szpachlową do spoinowania płyt. Szczerze mówiąc najlepiej jest tak jak mówią na filmie, czyli łączenie wypełniać masą, szczególnie cięte krawędzie bo ten papier odłazi jak się butem szura. W jednym pomieszczeniu właśnie tak zrobiłem i dodatkowo zatopilem flizeline i wyszło tak że jestem z tego bardzo zadowolony. To było pomieszczenie gdzie miałem szerokość 305cm  i wtedy dając 5 płyt mamy 300cmu trzeba było kombinować z śmieszną docinką, a tak to ta pierwsza warstwa gdzie zaczyna się od połówki to można zakończyć większą połówką a w górnej robię szczeliny na 1cm i potem to wypełniam masą i jest super. Jak będę miał ten etap zdjęć z tego pomieszczenia to wrzucę fotki i o tym przypomnę. W pozostałych częściach domu nie było z tym problemu. Na pewno jak ktoś ma kogoś do pomocy to chyba lepiej to robić klejem na grzebień. Na strychu będę robił z tego podłogę kiedyś więc spróbuję to zrobić przy użyciu masy szpachlowej, pewnie na śmigu 
c-50 to zrobię by nie trzeba było masy ręcznie rozrabiać tylko z wiadra. Na filmie nic nie mówili o zwykłym kleju jak do płytek klinkierowych tylko masie szpachlowej, ale może też się nada. Na strychu wypróbuję kilka opcji i dam znać z czego lepiej się robi, ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku na wiosnę czy lato bo teraz mam inne rzeczy do roboty a strych na końcu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Widzę że nikt nie ma więcej pytań więc przechodzę dalej. Po skończeniu podłogi w tym dużym pomieszczeniu trzeba robić działówki. Je robię z profili o grubości 10cm co 60cm a wypełnienie z wełny o gr.10 z rockwoola bo ma 61cm szerokości, więc fajnie pasuje między słupkami. Na to oczywiście podwójne płytowanie gk z jednej i drugiej strony z odpowiednimi przesunięciami.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Potem wziąłem się za sufit w części gdzie będą łazienka, pralnia i korytarz do pokoi. Tego sufitu się obawiałem bo dużo kabli szło sufitem, do gniazdek, oświetlenia, ogrzewania itd więc żeby czegoś nie pije...ć to trzeba było dużo myśleć i dobrze zaznaczać gdzie co ma być, gdzie jaka ściana by w działówkach wszystko schować itd. Ale co ma być to będzie i się zrobiło. 
Przed łaceniem ścian trzeba było schować rurki do wody, więc biorę ojca co się na tym zna, robimy, patrzę jak to ma być i potem resztę na dole już sam robiłem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tata był pewien zgrzania rur PP a ja chciałem sprawdzić szczelność żeby też zobaczyć czy mi się to uda zrobić, no i gwinty zakorkowałem, dopływy co przez piętro idą zaślepiłem i takim oto sprzętem do pompowania kół sprawdzałem szczególności chyba na 4bar jak dobrze pamiętam. Jednego miejsca się obawiałem co było mało miejsca na zgrzewarkę, ale wszystko trzyma jak należy. To zgrzewaliśmy od koniec lutego tego roku. 
Po wypełnieniu wełną przykręciłem płyty do ścian, tam gdzie łazienki dałem płyty zielone a na reszcie białe. Oraz potem mogłem zacząć układać podłogę

----------


## kamilb1987b

Piszę tekst na telefonie a potem na kompie edytuje i dodaje zdjęcia.
Te zdjęcia na tą część gdzie będą łazienka i pralnia oraz skrzynka z prądem robię z miejsca gdzie wchodzi się do mojej i żony sypialni gdzie będziemy mieć też mini biuro żony i naszą małą łazienkę w której też zapłytowałem ściany, położyłem podłogę i stawiam ścianę do łazienki. Tak się to prezentuje 
To jest pomieszczenie na 305cm i płyty podłogowe robiłem z szczeliną którą potem wypełnię masą.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na ostatnim zdjęciu na ścianie brakuje płyty ale ją przykręce później. Wcześniej na zdjęciach widać przecinarke, ona jest z firmy Evolution i mogę polecić do cięcia zarówno drewna jak i profili sufitowych czy ściennych i szerokości do 12cm jest bez prowadnicy. Długo się zastanawiałem czy ja kupować czy nie bo kosztowała chyba ponad 300zl i jak na cięcie takich rzeczy to mocno myślałem jeszcze nad tym czy z prowadnicą, ale taka ponad 600zl. Wtedy to już szersze elementy może pociąć, ale ja potrzebowałem typowo na profile plus węższe kantówki więc wziąłem bez prowadnicy. Potem żałowałem bo przypomniałem sobie że do cięcia paneli też się nada, ale mam inne przecinarki które najwyżej do tego użyje. Evolution chciałem bo ma tarcze które nadaje się i do drewna i do cienkich profili. Na pewno lepiej się tnie niż kątówką i szybciej niż nożycami do blachy i lepiej. W sumie nie żałuje i mogę polecić. A jak się podłączy do odkurzacza to i syfu nie ma za dużo. Taka niby reklama produktu, ale to bardziej jako dobra rada że warto taką kupić i mogę potwierdzić że się nadaje. Przykładowo słupki mam na 260cm oryginalne, a ja każdy potrzebuje przyciąć na 254cm. Lub profili sufitowych dużo się cieło, jak pomieszczenia mają 344cm szerokości a profil 4mb lub 3mb, więc na górę tnę z drugiego 344 a z resztki tnę do trzy metrowego na dół. Tak więc dużo to przyspiesza pracę, a samoroby inwestują w sprzęty.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Teraz czas na kilka ścian, więc ja stawiam konstrukcje pierwszej 
Następnie kręcę okładzinę podwójną z jednej strony 
A potem stawiam ściankę oddzielającą od klatki schodowej

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ścianka między łazienką a pralnią oraz pociągnięcie kanalizacji i wody. 

Potem wypełnienie wełną i kręcenie płyt, ale tu zdjęć nie robiłem bo wygląda to podobnie jak wcześniej.

----------


## Ratpaw

Tą ewolucją ciąłeś i drewno i metal? Możesz cyknąć jej fotkę? Łatwo zmienia się tarcze?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Tą ewolucją ciąłeś i drewno i metal? Możesz cyknąć jej fotkę? Łatwo zmienia się tarcze?


Tak, ciąłem jedno i drugie bez zmiany tarczy. Nie wiem czy łatwo się tarczę zmienia bo nie miałem po co zmieniać. Kiedyś na YT widziałem filmik jak właśnie tną wszystko więc kupiłem, sprawdziłem i potwierdzam że tnie dobrze profile. Ciąłem profile o gr.0,5mm, sprawdzę jeszcze grubsze na 0.6mm ale myślę że nie będzie problemu i nie poczuje różnicy. Jak będę na budowie to zrobię fotkę i wrzucę w przybliżeniu.

----------


## Ratpaw

To spisz przy okazji parametry tarczy.

Jeszcze pytanie: czyjej firmy kupowałeś profile i wieszaki?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To spisz przy okazji parametry tarczy.
> 
> Jeszcze pytanie: czyjej firmy kupowałeś profile i wieszaki?


Profile kupowałem w okolicznym składzie, bo ze względu na koszty transportu nie opłaca się kupować niewiadomo gdzie. Nie były najtańsze ale bez kosztów transportu więc może być. Wieszaki, łączniki itp to na allegro bo inaczej się nie opłaca. Chyba z budmatu są ale po pracy jak będę na budowie to rzucę dokładniej okiem.

----------


## Ratpaw

Chodzi mi o grubość blachy profili i rodzaj wieszaków.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Chodzi mi o grubość blachy profili i rodzaj wieszaków.


Profile 0,5mm grubości, strasznie wiotkie ale jak się zapłytuje to jest ściana sztywna. Wieszaki obrotowe firmy budmat.  tarczę odkręca się imbusem

----------


## Ratpaw

Jakimi wkrętami mocowałaś te wieszaki?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jakimi wkrętami mocowałaś te wieszaki?


Torx 5mm do 50mm talerzykowy. Pręt oczkowy przykręcałem do spodu belki i wyginałem na 90st. Można do boku belki, ale ja mam folie, więc nie miałem jak to zrobić. Na zdjęciach z konstrukcji sufitu coś tam widać, ale jak podasz maila to mogę ci przesłać zdjęcia przez zmniejszeniem obrazu bo jak się powiększy to lepiej widać szczegóły.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Torx 5mm do 50mm talerzykowy. Pręt oczkowy przykręcałem do spodu belki i wyginałem na 90st. Można do boku belki, ale ja mam folie, więc nie miałem jak to zrobić. Na zdjęciach z konstrukcji sufitu coś tam widać, ale jak podasz maila to mogę ci przesłać zdjęcia przez zmniejszeniem obrazu bo jak się powiększy to lepiej widać szczegóły.


Też o gr.6mm są nawet lepsze do tego wkręty i są takie krótkie na 50 czy 60mm talerzykowe, te bardziej polecam.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Też o gr.6mm są nawet lepsze do tego wkręty i są takie krótkie na 50 czy 60mm talerzykowe, te bardziej polecam.


No właśnie dałbym 6mm, a nie 5. I lepiej 60mm niż 50 mm. Tak właśnie zamierzam to zrobić.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> No właśnie dałbym 6mm, a nie 5. I lepiej 60mm niż 50 mm. Tak właśnie zamierzam to zrobić.


6mm jest odpowiednie bo idealnie pasuje do otworu w pręcie. I koniecznie musi być z talerzykiem aby dociekał oczko do belki. Stożkowy się nie nadaje. Ale to są takie szczegóły że jak będziesz robił to na bieżąco ogarniesz temat bo nie jest trudny. Na pewno warto mieć laser krzyżowy, bez tego trudno jest zrobić idealnie równą płaszczyznę. Za parę stówek można kupić a robota o wiele przyjemniejsza.

----------


## Ratpaw

Jaki laser polecasz?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jaki laser polecasz?


Nie mam jakiegoś szczególnego modelu. Kupiłem jakiegoś chińczyka za ok.200zl i jak na to co robię to mi wystarczy. Jak na jedną budowę to jak ktoś nie cierpi na nadmiar gotówki to może kupić jak ja chińczyka. Porządne są za 1500 i w górę.

----------


## Ratpaw

To na co zwrócić uwagę, żeby miał ten laser? Pewnie tyczkę też trzeba i statyw?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To na co zwrócić uwagę, żeby miał ten laser? Pewnie tyczkę też trzeba i statyw?


Szczerze mówiąc nie jestem jakimś fachowcem w dziedzinie laserów krzyżowych. Tak jak pisałem, do domowego użytku myślę że nie ma co przepłacać za jakieś markowe sprzęty, chyba że wydatek rzędu 2k to nie problem, wtedy można kupować co się chce. A jak to ma być coś budżetowego i chciałbyś z tyczką to na allegro można kupić różne zestawy. Ja to brałem rok temu w jakieś promocyjnej cenie, gdzie po tygodniu było drożej o 50zl. Ja nie brałem tyczki i statywu, bo mam statyw z aparatu na jakieś 1,5m roboczej pracy, a na tyczkę dziś mi było jakieś 150zl a w zestawie do lasera był uchwyt na magnesie który kręcisz do metalowego elementu, ja przykręcałem do ściany blaszkę (która też była w zestawie) i to mi wystarczało. Na pewno trzeba patrzeć na zasięg lasera i tolerancję błędu na 10 metrach. 2-3mm to jest nic, byle to nie było ponad 1cm na 1m, choć i tak tego auta nie zobaczy na dużej powierzchni. Ale im mniejsza wartość tolerancji tym lepiej. Można też patrzeć na ilość wiązek jaką daje laser, choć myślę że więcej jak 16 nie ma sensu szukać i tyle starczy. Może jest tu więcej osób co mają o laserach jakieś pojęcie, w wolnej chwili odszukam który to ja kupiłem i podrzucę link. Obsługa jest dość prosta, bo masz tylko 3 guziki na laserze i na pilocie 2 guziki. Nawet dziecko po paru minutach zabawy będzie wiedzieć jak się tym bawić.

----------


## kamilb1987b

https://allegro.pl/oferta/poziomica-...4d-11419888846 ja kupiłem ten laser, ale moja wersja sprzed roku nie ma poziomu baterii, a szkoda bo czasem by się przydało widzieć ile zostało baterii. 
Takie wieszaki https://allegro.pl/oferta/wieszak-ob...MjVhNzdlYjg%3D
takie łączniki krzyżowe https://allegro.pl/oferta/lacznik-kr...ZTNhYmI2ODk%3D
i wzdłużne https://allegro.pl/oferta/lacznik-wz...NjAwYjhmZjg%3D
oraz pręty mocujące https://allegro.pl/oferta/pret-drut-...MTUwMDdkM2M%3D brałem najkrótsze i musiałem je potem skracać ale są i na pół metra czy dłuższe. 
Każdy kto z tym robił to wie o co chodzi w temacie. Filozofii w tym nie ma, trzeba się trzymać pewnych zasad a problemów nie będzie.

----------


## Ratpaw

Dzięki!

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jeszcze parę fotek co było na pokoje z korytarza na piętrze  tą ścianę z pełna ilości kabli bałem się zamknąć do samego końca, czy na pewno wszystko jest, czy czegoś nie zapomniałem, w ścianę wewnętrzną nośną dawałem 10cm wełny. Ogólnie to płyty gk jak kręciłem do tej ściany to na niej była płyta osb więc gk kręciłem do osb. Za pierwszym razem spróbowałem gk przykleić do osb klejem w pianie, ale nie za bardzo to idzie dobrze docisnąć samemu i miałem wrażenie że zrobi mi to więcej szkody niż pożytku, więc kręciłem je wkrętami ale o długości 25mm by w razie czego nie wkręcić się którymś do kabli. Górę jak zapłytowałem to była druga połowa marca i wtedy zszedłem płytować dół. Niektórzy się dziwili że najpierw robiłem płyty na górze a potem na dole, ale tak było łatwiej i nie musiałem się przejmować że jest na dole mało miejsca do przenoszenia płyt jakbym zrobił działówki na dole. Też wszystkie płyty musiałem wciągać przez otwór na schody. Jak ktoś przyjechał z braci i mi pomógł to było tak jak trzeba, ale wiele ich wciągałem samemu. Aby to zrobić samemu to paczkę wełny dawałem pod otworem na schody, na nią kawałek płyty osb i wsadzałem płytę gk opierając o strop. Oczywiście chciało mi się to przewrócić wybrzuszając w którąś stronę, ale wtedy podkładałem paletę po płytach podłogowych i jakoś mi się to trzymało, wtedy drabina na górę i wciągałem płytę na górę. Było to strasznie męczące i po 15szt już się miało dość mimo że przed tym też się miało dość. W sumie to cieszę się że mam to już za sobą. Niby szpachlowanie jest zdecydowanie lżejszą robotą, ale za to bardzo wkurzającą. Nie wiem jak niektórzy mogą to robić na co dzień. Jak sobie pomyślę ile z tym mam jeszcze roboty to mam ochotę zgubić klucze na budowę i tam nie wchodzić. Drażni mnie to szpachelkowanie. Ja tam wolę stawiać konstrukcję domku niż bawić się z gładzeniem ścian. Pociesza mnie myśl że kiedyś to skończę i będę miał spokój.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak zszedłem robić dół, to zacząłem od kuchni. Najpierw płyty na sufit, potem na ścianę między kuchnią a salonem, następnie rury do wody które już sam robiłem bez pomocy ojca. Następnie łacenie ścian, wypełnienie wełną i na to podwójne płytowanie gk  (mamy 11 kwietnia) na podłodze widać już folię paroizolacyjną, którą położyłem przed łaceniem ścian bo musiałem ja połączyć z folią na ścianach. Było z tym trochę zabawy. Następnie ułożenie podłogi. Na budowie było już w miarę ciepło więc na próbę chciałem trochę pospoinować łączenia płyt

----------


## kamilb1987b



----------


## kamilb1987b

Przy spoinowaniu na oryginalne łączenia daje siateczkę samoprzylepną. Rok temu jak kupowałem to w jednym sklepie budowlanym kupiłem białą a w drugim mieli niebieską. Od razu mówię że niebieska jest lepsza bo lepiej się klei do płyt. Biała słabo trzyma i się człowiek tylko denerwuje że musi na to zwracać większą uwagę. Co do wytrzymałości to nie wiem która lepsza, zobaczy się po paru latach mieszkania czy będzie gdzieś pękać czy nie. Do spoinowania używam śmig c-50 niby piszą że nie trzeba zbroić bo ma jakieś włókna wzmacniające czy coś takiego, ale ja wolę zazbroić siateczką. Nie kosztuje majątku a lepiej mieć niż nie mieć. Cięte strony fazuje i gruntuje, oryginalnych stron nie gruntuje. Więc po zagruntowaniu, czekając aż wyschnie naklejam siateczkę, potem wypełniam masą na raz, ale nie co równa z powierzchnią płyty, tylko taką warstwę aby masa lekko przykryła siatkę, a potem jak między czasie wyschnie grunt to wypełniam cięte krawędzie. I tak zostawiam do wyschnięcia, zazwyczaj to robię na koniec dnia przed zejściem z budowy i jak skończę to idę do domu. Masę zawsze jakoś powciąga, gdzieś się wypukli, różnie bywa, temu nie robię tego od razu niby na równo bo to nie ma sensu. Następnego dnia, cięte płyty szlifuje z masy która wystaje powierzchnię płyt aby nie było buły w tym miejscu. Zawsze masę trochę wciągnie więc jest mały dołeczek, ale na to nakładam masę, zatapiam flizeline, ściągam nadmiar i nakładam kolejną warstwę masy i nadmiar zaś ściągam aż jest taka cienka warstwa masy na flizelinie i jakieś 10-15cm na stronę poza nią. Potem przechodzę do drugiej warstwy masy na ścianach. Następnego dnia jak na suficie na ciętych krawędziach masa jest sucha to ją z grubsza szlifuje by nie było za dużej wypukłości a potem daje drugą warstwę na oryginalne łączenia na suficie. W sumie w kuchni nie chciało mi się bawić z tą masa by robić całą kuchnię na gotowo, więc poszedłem płytować salon. To trzeba to robić jakby na dwa etapy, bo w salonie składuje panele, drzwi wewnętrzne i meble do kuchni które kupiłem w Merkury market. Więc jak zrobię jedną połowę to przekładam wszystko na drugą stronę i dalej mogę robić.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Mamy drugą połowę kwietnia, robię ten salon i tak sobie myślę że wypadałoby coś zrobić z tą nierówną działką. Na jesieni zeszłego roku była robiona studnia, koparka ziemię rozgarnęła, ale nie tak aby było równo. Mimo że nierówno, dzieci gonią po tych dołkach i błocie (gdy jest mokro) to jeszcze koszenie problematyczne, bo na takie nierówności nie wjadę kosiarką a żyłkową nie chce mi się tego kosić. Jest piękna wiosna więc to jest ten czas że trzeba jakoś ogarnąć temat. Kontynuuję pracę związaną z obsypką klińcem w miejscu balkonu i wnęki gdzie jest studnia. Daję te różne płyty jako krawężniki, z grubsza trzymam jakieś oko by mniej więcej jakoś to wyglądało. Zanim zaczęła się majówka to tak mi to wyglądało . Przez majówkę zrobiłem tyle  do równania służyła mi poziomica 2,5m i ziemię ściągałem niczym beton, najpierw zmiękczyć ziemię, potem ściągać nadmiar i mozolnie się posuwać z każdym metrem wyciągając duże kamienie i nawet mniejsze. Dużo z tym pracy było i tak mi się nie chciało to robić że głowa boli. Że też mi się zachciało równej działki aby można było w golfa grać.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po majówce pracę kontynuowałem jak do tej pory, czyli po pracy więc nie tak szybko ale się śpieszyłem w miarę możliwości aby wyrównać jakąś cześć by jeszcze zasiać trawkę przed deszczami

----------


## kamilb1987b

po 20 robiło się ciemno więc na godzinkę czy dwie schodziłem na budowę by coś w środku robić w salonie z ścianami i podłogą. Nie zawsze się chciało po pracach ogrodniczych iść i płytować w środku, ale nie było wyjścia. 07 maja miałem skończone w salonie z płytami  potem wziąłem się za malowanie górnej części balkonu by później można było rozebrać podest roboczy  to jest zdjęcie z 15maja przy okazji zrobiłem z góry zdjęcie na działkę  i trzeba było kontynuować niechciane równanie działki

----------


## kamilb1987b

więc stan na 21maja  a tu na 1 czerwca  czyli już po jakimś czasie od skończenia z równaniem i jak już zaczyna się to zielenić. Ogólnie to codziennie to podlewałem rano przed pracą i wieczorem wodą z studni. Nie było za dużo deszczu więc podlewania było sporo. Ale chciałem mieć porządną trawkę którą ładnie można kosić kosiarką więc trzeba było podlewać. Jaka ulga że w końcu nie ma jakiś górek z ziemią (choć syn miał odmienne zdanie w tej sprawie) na działce i nie będzie błota gdy trochę popada. Pracy z tym było dużo, ale  samo się nie zrobi. Z początku zastanawiałem się czy nie wziąć do tego jakiejś mini koparki, ale jak zacząłem robić te krawężniki i potem miał być ten weekend majowy to jakoś przez małą cierpliwość sam to robiłem. Jeszcze jakbym miał pewność że koparką mi to doprowadzi do takiego stanu jak na zdjęciu, to lepiej byłoby kogoś wziąć, ale że nie miałem tej pewności to wolałem (choć niechętnie) robić to samemu i wiedzieć że mam to tak zrobione jak trzeba.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Odwlekany moment zrobienia schodów wreszcie musiał przyjść, ale zanim je fizycznie zrobię to muszę rozebrać podest roboczy, a zanim go rozbiorę, to musiałem jakby zrobić tą wnękę na schody na piętrze na gotowo razem z malowaniem, bo potem nie wyobrażam sobie by się bawić w szpachlowanie na drabinie opierając się o ściany. Da się, ale po co się męczyć? Więc spoinuję i gładzę ściany  do malowania używam białej farby lateksowej, ale zanim malowanie to akryluję narożniki, potem całe ściany pokrywam gruntem pod farby lateksowe, następnego dnia biorę się za malowanie pierwszą warstwą farby, ale patrzę a tu w narożnikach jest farba popękana. Kurde, ale byłem zdziwiony o co chodzi. Jadę na skład i szukam lepszego akrylu, są niby takie typowo pod farby lateksowe. Więc na to co jest jeszcze raz nakładam akryl, czekam dwa dni aby dobrze wyschło, bo może za szybko wziąłem się za malowanie. Dla pewności jeszcze raz daję grunt lateksowy w narożniki i też czekam dzień, aż dobrze wyschnie. Następnego dnia widzę że jest sucho jak należy i biorę się za malowanie. Następnego dnia zadowolony patrzę jak ładnie zrobiłem, a tu zaś farba popękana. Robię fotki  i pytam kolegów czy się spotykali z taką sytuacją. Nikt nie wiedział co to może być za problem. Mam do was pytanie, czy ktoś z was ma pomysł dlaczego farba pęka w narożnikach jak na moich zdjęciach?

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dam wam więcej czasu do namysłu, ciekawe czy są tu jacyś fachowcy co znają się na wykończeniówkach. 
Poprawiłem, rozebrałem podest roboczy i zastanawiałem się jak zrobić schody, bo nie mam pojęcia jak je wykonać. Proste schody to nie ma problemu, ale ja mam zabiegowe bo proste się nie mieszczą w tym projekcie. Dodatkowo pod nimi gdzie jest więcej miejsca ma być prysznic. Na ścianie wyznaczam jak mają iść schody, na jakich być wysokościach, patrzę i myślę. Czasem i parę godzin myślałem jak ugryźć ten temat. Na pewno do tego potrzebuję ściankę więc to co wiem że trzeba to stawiam  zastanawiałem się czy robić ją do wysokości schodów i potem jakaś balustrada, czy może zakończyć ją jakby schodkowo, ale najłatwiej a zarazem myślę że najlepiej to zrobić ją wyżej o jakiś metr od schodów. Potem kręcę OSB, wypełniam wełną i przykręcam gk  oczywiście zanim postawiłem ścianę to na podłodze musiałem dać folię paroizolacyjną.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jeszcze trzeba było postawić dwie ścianki  a tu widok z góry  widać zalążki schodów

----------


## Ratpaw

Schody są wygodne? Ścianka pośrodku chyba mocno ogranicza komfort korzystania z nich.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Aby zrobić zabieg to muszę zapłytować tą ścianę na której jest folia, a to oznacza że trzeba przykręcić łaty na ścianę północną, a jak łaty, to folii na podłodze trzeba dać więcej, trzeba też zrobić elektrykę tej części z wpięciem kabli do skrzynki. Więc w drugiej połowie lipca się dużo dzieje, tym bardziej że na przełomie miesięcy lipiec/sierpień mam długi urlop więc więcej czasu na budowie. W pokoju gościnnym daje wełnę na ściany  i płytuję. Dużo też myślałem jakie zrobić oświetlenie schodów, myślałem o oczkach ledowych ale prowadzenie kabli od oczka do oczka wydaje się skomplikowane. Łatwiej jest chyba dać taśmę led więc pod to się szykuję. Gdy już mam wszystko przygotowane to kręcę konstrukcję pod schody

----------


## kamilb1987b

widok z góry  i na to płyta OSB gr.22mm  na razie płyty są położone,  kręcić je będę później, ale idzie wychodzić na górę bez problemu. Dobrze się wychodzi, nawet teściowa która jest wymagająca co do wygody chodzenia po schodach ocenia że są bardzo wygodne. Potem robię kawałek podłogi, przy okazji widok na schody z salonu , strasznie dużo roboty było z przycięciem wszystkiego. Ciężko było, ale jakoś poszło choć wiele dni to zajęło. Nie jest łatwo zrobić schody, tym bardziej ze nigdzie nikt nie pokazuje jak je zrobić. Improwizowałem, a że wygląda mi to na dość stabilne, to myślę że będzie ok. Ciężko chodzę po schodach i testuję jak się trzymają. Wiele osób pytałem jak się im chodzi po nich (tych co mnie odwiedzali) i jak na razie nikt nie zgłaszał niczego niepokojącego. Ogólnie to planuję kleić panele podłogowe na schodach temu je robię tak jak robię. Cały materiał miałem więc przynajmniej parę tysi zaoszczędzone na jakieś wystawne schody.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Schody są wygodne? Ścianka pośrodku chyba mocno ogranicza komfort korzystania z nich.


Szczerze mówiąc nie zauważyłem aby mi coś ograniczała ta ściana, a dzięki niej czuję się bezpieczniej chodząc i wiedząc że jest się w razie czego o co oprzeć. Długość stopnia prostego robiłem na 26cm a wysokość 17,9cm, niektóre 18cm bo tak wychodziło z wysokości do stropu. Zabieg też jest dość wygodny, a o niego miałem największą obawę. Rysowałem to i sprawdzałem aby długość była odpowiednia. Wyszło mi to podobnie do tego jak wyglądało to w projekcie więc chyba będzie dobrze.

----------


## kamilb1987b

widok na dół ostatniej części do zrobienia gdzie będzie wiatrołap, pom.gosp., łazienka i korytarz  przed płytowaniem sufitu najpierw zapłytowanie ściany  potem wziąłem się za sufit  jak zwykle byłem pełen obaw przed zamknięciem sufitu. Niczego nie byłem pewien, a budowę trzeba pchać do przodu, a ograniczenia i lęki czy na pewno wszystko zrobiłem jak należy, trzeba przezwyciężyć. Po prostu nie martwić się na zapas tylko robić. Łatwo się mówi może komuś kto nie jeden dom zbudował, ale jak ktoś jest świeży w temacie i ma pełno obaw, tym bardziej że nie ma kto mu podpowiedzieć że tak może być, to nie jest łatwo zaczynać kolejny mały etap. Ale potem sobie mówię że co ma być to będzie i działam. Na ostatnim zdjęciu widać skrzynki elektryczne, musiały być dwie bo się wszystko nie mieściło. Że też elektrycy potrafią to wszystko w niej podłączyć jak należy i się w tym nie gubią. Ja patrząc na to dostaję oczoplonsu, ale nie muszę się na wszystkim znać. Dobra idę na budowę

----------


## kamilb1987b

Mam chwilę wiec coś uzupełnię.  czyli poszpachlowałem sufit, uzupełniłem folię na podłodze łącząc ją z folią na ścianach i wziąłem się za wodę do łazienki na dole i spięcie tego z rurkami z góry.

----------


## kamilb1987b

jak to już skończyłem to na ścianie przykręciłem łaty pod płyty gk i wypełniłem wełną

----------


## kamilb1987b

potem pierwsza warstwa płyt gk  niestety jedna mi się złamała ale że to pierwsza warstwa to nic ścianie nie będzie. Potem druga warstwa  kurde, ale mi się to wtedy podobało, miałem o to obawy ale niepotrzebnie. Trzeba iść do przodu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ułożenie podłogi w tej części  końcówkę dokończę później jak będę mógł zamknąć ostatnią ścianę ale to co jest to wystarczy do tego aby zrobić działówki na dole.

----------


## kamilb1987b

w piątek 9 września przyjechali do mnie dwóch braci i jeden na górze spoinował płyty na pierwszy raz a z drugim stawiałem działówki na dole. Najpierw działówka do pomieszczenia gospodarczego czyli profile i podwójne płytowanie, a potem działówka która tworzy korytarz, czyli kolejne profile i podwójne płytowanie z jednej strony, a potem jeszcze z bratem przykręciliśmy profile sufitowe i musiał się zbierać do domu popołudniu. Mi najbardziej była potrzebna pomoc w przykręceniu profili do sufitu, bo samemu się to ciężko robi, szczególnie wymierza gdzie zrobić otwory pod kable które trzeba wywiercić. Samo przykręcenie profili do sufitu samemu też jest kłopotliwe i we dwóch się to fajnie robiło, przy okazji było szybciej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na górze brat zaspoinował wszystkie pokoje, czyli nałożenie na profilowane krawędzie siateczki samoprzylepnej z włókna i potem wypełnienie tego masą, oraz pierwsze wypełnienie ciętych krawędzi. 
Następnie postawiłem szkielet działówki między łazienką a wiatrołapem oraz zgrzałem rurki  potem rurki do prysznica i wypełnienie wełną

----------


## Ratpaw

Nie masz obaw, że na powierzchni rurek w wełnie będzie się skraplać woda w bardzo parne dni?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nie masz obaw, że na powierzchni rurek w wełnie będzie się skraplać woda w bardzo parne dni?


Szczerze mówiąc to o tym nie pomyślałem. Myślisz że to zjawisko może wystąpić w moim przypadku? Bo jak tak, to może to być problem. Rozumiem że coś takiego może być przy rurkach miedzianych czy stalowych, lub w zimnych ścianach murowanych, ale w działówkach wypełnionych wełną? Przeważnie na rurki daję otulinę, ale w działówkach pomyślałem że nie jest potrzebna bo wełna będzie otulać rurki.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Przy płytowaniu pierwszej warstwy starałem się używać takie kawałki które normalnie byłoby odpadem  tu na przykład , dawałem kawałki płyt które wycinałem z otworów drzwiowych, na to potem dociąłem płyty jak należy.  tu płyty w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym gdzie potem dokończyłem i zamknąłem ścianę. A tu ściana na korytarz . Potem też zacząłem malować konstrukcję balkonu  górę dwa razy a dół raz, może w weekend drugi raz pomaluje póki fajna pogoda jest. Największy problem mam z balkonem na piętrze. Nie mam dobrego pomysłu jak go zrobić. Zostało mi parę płyt osb gr.22mm. Więc myślę je dać na balkon ale nie wiem co na nie. Płytki raczej nie bardzo, bo będą odpadać, może kompozyt ale drogie to jest. Sam nie wiem, ale coś muszę dać.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Szczerze mówiąc to o tym nie pomyślałem. Myślisz że to zjawisko może wystąpić w moim przypadku? Bo jak tak, to może to być problem. Rozumiem że coś takiego może być przy rurkach miedzianych czy stalowych, lub w zimnych ścianach murowanych, ale w działówkach wypełnionych wełną? Przeważnie na rurki daję otulinę, ale w działówkach pomyślałem że nie jest potrzebna bo wełna będzie otulać rurki.


Możesz nawet teraz wykonać test "pocenia się" rur. Trzeba zbadać, do jakich temperatur  można schłodzić powierzchnię rurki, jak będzie przez nią przepływać woda o temp. powiedzmy 10 stopni. Potem bierzesz wykres Moliera i masz odpowiedź. Ja bym dla świętego spokoju założył otuliny, bo latem zawartość bezwzględna wilgoci w powietrzu potrafi być obłędna.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Możesz nawet teraz wykonać test "pocenia się" rur. Trzeba zbadać, do jakich temperatur  można schłodzić powierzchnię rurki, jak będzie przez nią przepływać woda o temp. powiedzmy 10 stopni. Potem bierzesz wykres Moliera i masz odpowiedź. Ja bym dla świętego spokoju założył otuliny, bo latem zawartość bezwzględna wilgoci w powietrzu potrafi być obłędna.


Przecież w domu będzie ponad 20st, nie wiem co z tego będzie, ale wiem jedno, ściana jest zabudowana więc tego nie zmienię. Jak coś się będzie działo to o tym nie będę wiedział. Obecnie w domu co mieszkam, jak robiliśmy łazienkę parę lat temu i puszczałem nowe rurki do wody to były widoczne od sufitem na dole i nie zauważyłem aby jakaś wilgoć się na nich zbierała, ale też specjalnie tego nie obserwowałem. Przecież te rurki mają ściankę o grubości prawie 4mm tworzywa, nie jest to cienka rurka miedziana która jest zima i na której może się coś wykraplać. Tak jak pisałem, teraz i tak jest za późno na zmiany.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na dole wyszpachlowałem wiatrołap i korytarz, oraz część salonu. Gdy to skończyłem to poszedłem na górę szpachlować pokoje. Mam w planach wyszpachlować całą górę z pomalowaniem ścian, zamontowaniem drzwi i ułożeniem paneli. Obecnie wszystkie panele i drzwi leżą mi w salonie zajmując sporo miejsca. Połowa z tego musi pójść na górę by zrobić trochę miejsca. Zacząłem od swojego pokoju czyli na to co wcześniej brat zaspoinował na pierwszy raz, ja robiłem drugi raz masą  i wyszpachlowanie wszystkich narożników wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych i przygotowanie tego pod gładź którą będę robił później . Między czasie przyszły mi drzwi które montowałem między garażem a pomieszczeniem gospodarczym  nie było z tym lekko, bo zrobiłem sobie za wąski otwór na nie, nigdzie nie mogłem znaleźć drzwi które by pasowały bez kombinacji. Otwór zrobiłem na 90cm a ościeżnica ma po zewnątrz 895mm więc wchodzi na styk i nie ma miejsca na pianę. Aby je zapianować to nawierciłem kilka wyżłobień w drewnie w które wprowadzam rurkę od pistoleta i dzięki temu można wprowadzić pianę. Niestety ale nie widać ile ma się tego psikać, więc robiłem to na czuja. Piany sporo wyszło więc wnioskuję że dobrze wypełniłem ościeżnicę stalową. Nie chce mi się, ale będę musiał w końcu zamknąć ostatnią ścianę i ją ładnie wykończyć jak należy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Samo spoinowanie łączeń to jest w miarę spoko robota. Najgorzej jest z narożnikami wewnętrznymi . Ja to robię tak, czyli najpierw nakładam więcej masy  potem daję narożnik i szpachelką ściągam nadmiar masy  następnie nakładam na to warstwę masy na jedną stronę  i drugą .

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak to jest przy oknach to idzie to w miarę szybko, gorzej jak to jest łączenie ściana sufit i 4m tego lub więcej. Do tego mam podest roboczy  w ten sposób nakładam masę na całą długość łączeniową i z tym jest dużo roboty. 
7 października panowie przyjechali i podłączyli mi skrzynkę z prądem na działkę  jak już to miałem to umawiałem się z bratem na zrobienie przyłącza kanalizacyjnego które zrobiliśmy tydzień później.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Samo spoinowanie łączeń to jest w miarę spoko robota. Najgorzej jest z narożnikami wewnętrznymi


A przy oknie jak sobie radzisz z pęknięciami?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> A przy oknie jak sobie radzisz z pęknięciami?


O które miejsce Ci chodzi? Styk okno-płyta? Jak tak, to daję na to akryl. Na razie zrobiłem tylko jedne miejsce na gotowo i nie zauważyłem żeby gdzieś coś pękało. Dopiero za parę lat jak będę użytkował cały dom to będę mógł się więcej wypowiedzieć na temat pęknięć.

----------


## Marek.M

> Przecież w domu będzie ponad 20st, nie wiem co z tego będzie, ale wiem jedno, ściana jest zabudowana więc tego nie zmienię. Jak coś się będzie działo to o tym nie będę wiedział. Obecnie w domu co mieszkam, jak robiliśmy łazienkę parę lat temu i puszczałem nowe rurki do wody to były widoczne od sufitem na dole i nie zauważyłem aby jakaś wilgoć się na nich zbierała, ale też specjalnie tego nie obserwowałem. Przecież te rurki mają ściankę o grubości prawie 4mm tworzywa, nie jest to cienka rurka miedziana która jest zima i na której może się coś wykraplać. Tak jak pisałem, teraz i tak jest za późno na zmiany.


Nie bardzo chyba rozumiesz kiedy rurka się "poci". Grubość ścianki nie ma znaczenia, tzn. jeżeli przez dłuższy czas w rurze będzie zimna woda, a na zewnątrz będzie ciepłe i parne powietrze, to pojawi się woda.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Nie bardzo chyba rozumiesz kiedy rurka się "poci". Grubość ścianki nie ma znaczenia, tzn. jeżeli przez dłuższy czas w rurze będzie zimna woda, a na zewnątrz będzie ciepłe i parne powietrze, to pojawi się woda.


Pytanie, czy ta ilość wykroplonej wody narobi szkód w ścianach.

----------


## tabi88

> Nie bardzo chyba rozumiesz kiedy rurka się "poci". Grubość ścianki nie ma znaczenia, tzn. jeżeli przez dłuższy czas w rurze będzie zimna woda, a na zewnątrz będzie ciepłe i parne powietrze, to pojawi się woda.


Rura w ociepleniu nie bedzie się pocić. Punkt "rosy" wypadnie w ociepleniu a tam kondensacja pary wodnej nie następuje. 
Ja mam taką sytuację, że rurka z wodą (PE, ta niebieska) która wychodziła z przepustu płyty fundamentowej w pewnych warunkach "się pociła" tj. podwyższona wilgotność (pracowała wtedy suszarka do ubrań) a grunt i siłą rzeczy woda w rurkach była bardzo zimna (pewnie ok. 4*c - jestem na końcówce wodociagu, relatywnie płytko rury, mały rozbiór). Wystarczyło wystający fragment oblożyć otuliną do rur i problem się rozwiązał.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Rura w ociepleniu nie bedzie się pocić. Punkt "rosy" wypadnie w ociepleniu a tam kondensacja pary wodnej nie następuje. 
> Ja mam taką sytuację, że rurka z wodą (PE, ta niebieska) która wychodziła z przepustu płyty fundamentowej w pewnych warunkach "się pociła" tj. podwyższona wilgotność (pracowała wtedy suszarka do ubrań) a grunt i siłą rzeczy woda w rurkach była bardzo zimna (pewnie ok. 4*c - jestem na końcówce wodociagu, relatywnie płytko rury, mały rozbiór). Wystarczyło wystający fragment oblożyć otuliną do rur i problem się rozwiązał.


Niestety nie musi to być prawda. Otulina - OK, ale tu mowa jest o wełnie wokół + GK. Osobiście znam taki przypadek, że woda się lała po rurze i dopiero dołożenie otuliny z kauczuku i owinięcie wełną z folią alu pomogło. Kwestia czy zaistnieją takie warunki, bo przecież zimną wodę można odkręcać tylko na chwilę. Moim zdaniem należało dać otuliny i mieć święty spokój.

----------


## Marek.M

> Rura w ociepleniu nie bedzie się pocić. Punkt "rosy" wypadnie w ociepleniu a tam kondensacja pary wodnej nie następuje. 
> Ja mam taką sytuację, że rurka z wodą (PE, ta niebieska) która wychodziła z przepustu płyty fundamentowej w pewnych warunkach "się pociła" tj. podwyższona wilgotność (pracowała wtedy suszarka do ubrań) a grunt i siłą rzeczy woda w rurkach była bardzo zimna (pewnie ok. 4*c - jestem na końcówce wodociagu, relatywnie płytko rury, mały rozbiór). Wystarczyło wystający fragment oblożyć otuliną do rur i problem się rozwiązał.


Tutaj była mowa o ścianach wewnętrznych, czyli z założenia temp. i wilgotność takiej ściany jest taka sama jak warunki panujące w domu. Wełna w tym przypadku służy do wygłuszenia, a nie izolacji ocieplenia ściany. Jeżeli w domu będą niekorzystne warunki, wysoka temp. i wilgotność, a w rurze będzie zimna woda, to "pocenie się" nastąpi. Dobre pytanie zadał Ratpaw czy to może zaszkodzić ścianom, ciężko powiedzieć.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dawno nie pisałem, po spoinowaniu pokoi przyszedł czas na korytarz, następnie zamontowałem schody strychowe  potem spoinowałem łazienkę większą. W połowie października brat, tata i wujek co robią w wodociągach i drugi brat przyjechali pomóc mi zrobić kanalizację. W piątek popołudniu zaczęli część a w sobotę się dokończyło. Pan z budżetówki przyjechał odebrać i można było zasypywać. Niestety ale nie robiłem fotki jak był wykop przed zasypaniem, ale z drugiej strony nie różni się wiele od innych tego typu wykopów. Fotkę mam jedynie po zasypaniu

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po paru dniach przyjechał elektryk i położyliśmy przewód ziemny od skrzynki do domu , przy okazji bednarkę do uziomu, arota fi40 by było na przyszłość jakby się coś do furtki i bramy ciągnęło, oraz światłowód. A tam gdzie mogłem do tej pory robiłem zasyp proszkiem i gruzem  i gruzem na gotowo jakby  i nadmiar ziemi rozgarnąłem . Na to poszedł cały gruz z cegły jaki miałem oraz sporo proszku który też sypałem na to jakby to był piach, bo by gruzu mi brakło. Było z tym trochę roboty ale było warto.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na dole wziąłem się za dokończenie pomieszczenia gospodarczego, czyli po montażu drzwi i uszczelnieniu ich przykręciłem łatki do ściany  też przykręciłem wzmocnienie na rekuperator. Potem wypełniłem to wełną  zostały mi dwie płyty osb więc je przykręciłem jako pierwsza warstwa  a następnie płyty gk zielone

----------


## kamilb1987b

następnie na podłodze ułożyłem wełnę podłogową i położyłem pierwszą płytę podłogową  a na nią przykleiłem i przykręciłem drugą płytę .

----------


## agb

> Po paru dniach przyjechał elektryk i położyliśmy przewód ziemny od skrzynki do domu


Kabel, nie przewód. I coś płytko zakopany, albo zdjęcie zakłamuje.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kabel, nie przewód. I coś płytko zakopany, albo zdjęcie zakłamuje.


Zdjęcie nie zakłamuje, ale nie oddaje całości. Koło garażu była wybrana ziemia i w tym wykopany rowek w którym leży kabel w arocie. Tak na 70cm jest ułożony.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, wziąłem się za garaż. Co prawda z garażem się nie śpieszy, ale potrzebne jest mi w nim miejsce. Dużo różnych rzeczy mam położone po całym domu, potem jak chce coś zrobić to najpierw muszę zrobić porządek, czyli jedne rzeczy przełożyć do innego pomieszczenia i tak w kółko. Dodatkowo w kuchni leży (spoiler: leżało) sporo płyt gk na garaż. Aby się ich pozbyć to najlepiej jest je użyć do zapłytowania garażu, przy okazji wełnę (której trochę zostało) da się w ściany i w ten sposób zrobi się więcej miejsca. Tak więc zacząłem od wyprowadzenia rurki z zimną wodą do garażu i na zewnątrz budynku pod jakiś kranik  zostało mi parę kawałków rurki fi25 wiec z tego to zrobiłem. Na razie przymiarka a potem to zgrzałem, poprowadziłem kable elektryczne do gniazdek i światła, następnie wypełniłem ścianę wełną i przykręciłem płyty gk . Nosiło mnie to już od jakiegoś czasu ale wiecznie to przeciągałem w czasie. Jak robię jakiś jakby kolejny nowy etap to przez obawę czy wszystko mam zrobione do tej pory, to przeciągam to ile wlezie. Ale czasem przychodzi na mnie jakby jakieś objawienie czy coś że czuję że należy to robić i to robię. Nie ma kto mi mówić kiedy co powinienem robić i jak to robić, więc wszystko robię na bieżąco i tak jak mi się wydaje że powinno być zrobione. Nie raz nie wiem jak coś zrobić, jak ugryźć dany temat, nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć informacji jak to zrobić więc tego nie robię i robię inne rzeczy, aż mnie oświeci jak coś zrobić, na zasadzie masz łeb na karku to go używaj. Też przeciągałem w czasie zakotwiczenie konstrukcji garażu do fundamentu, do tej pory wszystko trzymało się na podwalinie którą przybiłem gwoździami szybkiego montażu o  których kiedyś wspominałem. Tak to w garażu zrobiłem  miałem różne kątowniki, różnej długości więc dwa najdłuższe które miałem dałem do przytwierdzenia ściany z bramą garażową. A inne na innych ścianach. Szczerze mówiąc kątownik na pierwszym zdjęciu wystarczy, nie ma sensu przepłacać na większe które są znacznie droższe. Nie pamiętam jakie to były koszty bo to kupowałem dwa lata temu, a nie ma to znaczenia. Ten mniejszy kątownik ma otwór o średnicy 10mm. Kotwa mechaniczna którą używałem ma średnicę 12mm i od razu uprzedzam, że rozwiercenie otworu na 12mm jest za małe, musi być przynajmniej większy o 1mm od średnicy śruby bo inaczej nie przejdzie kotwa. Niby do kotwienia wystarczy sama kotwa i podkładka, ale  z kątownikiem jest przy okazji chwycony słupek ścienny, co lepiej trzyma całą konstrukcję.

----------


## kamilb1987b

w suficie garażu dałem wełnę tam gdzie jej nie było i to zasznurkowałem  potem ciągłem kable elektryczne do gniazdek i na zewnątrz do oświetlenia balkonu i gniazdka na polu. Na elektryka nie mogłem się doczekać więc samemu to musiałem robić, ale też filozofii w tym nie ma więc działałem. Po to by móc potem spokojnie zamknąć ściany. Myślałem jeszcze by przewody ciągnąć po ścianach w korytkach, ale by to było bez sensu, tym bardziej że przewody miałem w peszlu a korytka by trzeba było dokupywać i kombinować. Tak więc z wełną zacząłem od ściany z oknem . Można powiedzieć że niektórzy na dom dają 20cm izolacji a ja to mam w garażu, 10cm styro i 10cm wełny w ścianach. Normalnie to nie jest potrzebne, ale jak mam to dam, oraz liczę że dzięki temu jak będę potrzebować coś w garażu robić w zimie to szybciej się mi nagrzeje. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Następnie trzeba było kręcić płyty gk więc zacząłem od płyty przy oknie , potem kolejne i na następnej ścianie wełna i płyty  do belek stropowych przykręciłem łatki by potem do nich krzyżowo przykręcić łatki pod płyty gk  następnie dałem wełnę w ściany na prawo od miejsca gdzie będzie skrzynka na prąd oraz w miejsca koło otworu na bramę i przykręciłem płyty , To był czwartek 24 listopada a w sobotę koło południa przyjechał elektryk (w końcu) i uzbroił skrzynkę. On jak robił to ja kręciłem łatki do sufitu a trochę tego było. Oczywiście wcześniej musiałem sobie zaznaczyć gdzie te łatki kręcić. Tu postanowiłem że łatki dam co 43,3cm. Zostało mi sporo wkrętów na 20cm (tych co miałem do kołkowania styro) więc je wykorzystałem do kręcenia łatek. Trochę długie ale jakoś poszło.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Zrobiłem też konstrukcję do obudowy rury wentylacyjnej  i podgląd na cały sufit od strony okna i bramy  do sufitu gdzie będzie brama dokręciłem dodatkowe łatki by potem do nich przymocować szyny od bramy. Kręcenie płyt zacząłem od obudowy rury

----------


## kamilb1987b

Kręcę płyty do sufitu, zaczynam od kawałków 14,5cm aby w narożniku było równo  to zdjęcie robię o 15.27, kręcę następny rząd płyt i fotkę robię o 16.09  czyli było jasno a potem już ciemno, następnie kręcę jedną płytę  i już jest zupełna ciemnica na polu po zaledwie 25minutach. Niestety takie uroki pracy o tej porze. Mało wkrętów miałem więc musiałem kręcić płyty paroma a potem dokręcić brakujące

----------


## kamilb1987b

o 17.56 zrobiłem to zdjęcie i zszedłem do domu zjeść obiad. Wróciłem na budowę po 20 z myślą że zamknę budowę, ale zacząłem trochę sprzątać i ogarniać teren robiąc miejsce  i tak sobie myślę że jeszcze jeden rząd płyt przykręcę. Więc przykręciłem (czy tam raczej chwyciłem paroma wkrętami) i o 21.57 przed pójściem do domu zrobiłem fotkę . Następnego dnia dokupiłem wkrętów i dokręciłem brakujące płyty  i uzupełniłem wkręty. Fajnie jak w garażu jest tyle miejsca. Teraz by się przydało zaspoinować płyty ale trochę jest na to za zimno. I tu mam do was praktyczne pytanie (o ile ktoś z tym robi i ma w tym wiedzę), przy jak niskich temperaturach można szpachlować? Ja to robię śmig c-50 i na wiaderku pisze że 10-40st, ale na takie temperatury to pewnie do wiosny będę musiał czekać lub włączyć nagrzewnicę, ale ona zje sporo prądu, nie mówiąc już o wypaleniu gniazdek. Chyba przez zimną aurę będę musiał zrobić przerwę do wiosny, ale nie wiem czy to wytrzymam. Brakło mi trochę czasu by całość poszpachlować i pomalować przed ochłodzeniem. Nie wiem czy jak mam w środku 6st to mogę szpachlować? Już nawet nie chodzi mi o garaż tylko inne części domu. W garażu by się przydało zamontować bramę, ale nie mam jeszcze finalnej podłogi zrobionej. Montował ktoś z was bramę jakby kilka centymetrów nad podłogą i potem robił wylewkę? Czy były jakieś  trudności przez taką kolejność? Obecnie otwór mam na wysokość 220cm a do bramy potrzeba 2125-2150 więc wylewkę musze zrobić o gr.5-7cm. Jaka na to polecacie? dawać dodatkową folię mimo ze pod obecną mam podwójną? Zaznaczam ze mam sporo folii co mi zostało więc nie musze dokupywać. No chyba żer lepiej papę zgrzać, ale jej nie mam a to pewnie z 1000 bym musiał za top dać, a kasy już nie mam na coś co nie jest konieczne (o ile może być coś innego). Co możecie mi w tej sprawie poradzić?

----------


## Ratpaw

Najpierw posadzka, potem brama. Jaką folię chcesz dać pod posadzkę? Poza tym dawanie regipsów w pomieszczeniu chłodnym i podatnym na zawilgocenie grozi grzybem. Przemyślałeś to?

----------


## kamilb1987b

Mam sporo foli budowlanej która służyła mi do zabezpieczenia konstrukcji przed wodą. Też mi się nie widzi płyta gk w garażu, ale nie planuję go ogrzewać więc mam nadzieję że nic się nie stanie. Raczej to że będzie tam nawet mróz im nie zaszkodzi. Przypominam że przez parę miesięcy zimy trzymałem płyty gk na polu pod folią i  nic im się nie stało, to w garażu też im nie będzie. Przynajmniej na to liczę.

----------


## Marek.M

Mimo iż jest to garaż, folia paroizolacyjna na suficie przed płytami chyba powinna być

----------


## Ratpaw

> Mam sporo foli budowlanej która służyła mi do zabezpieczenia konstrukcji przed wodą. Też mi się nie widzi płyta gk w garażu, ale nie planuję go ogrzewać więc mam nadzieję że nic się nie stanie. Raczej to że będzie tam nawet mróz im nie zaszkodzi. Przypominam że przez parę miesięcy zimy trzymałem płyty gk na polu pod folią i  nic im się nie stało, to w garażu też im nie będzie. Przynajmniej na to liczę.


Garaż jest bardzo trudnym pomieszczeniem dla posadzek i ścian z powodu wilgoci wnoszonej samochodem. Czasem trzeba spłukać posadzkę, topi się na niej śnieg itd. Poza tym pod ścianami stawia się jakieś przedmioty i opiera o ściany. Sam jestem ciekaw jak będzie wyglądał ten garaż po kilku latach uzytkowania  :smile: 



> Mimo iż jest to garaż, folia paroizolacyjna na suficie przed płytami chyba powinna być


Po co?

----------


## Marek.M

> Garaż jest bardzo trudnym pomieszczeniem dla posadzek i ścian z powodu wilgoci wnoszonej samochodem. Czasem trzeba spłukać posadzkę, topi się na niej śnieg itd. Poza tym pod ścianami stawia się jakieś przedmioty i opiera o ściany. Sam jestem ciekaw jak będzie wyglądał ten garaż po kilku latach uzytkowania 
> 
> Po co?


Piszesz o wilgoci pojawiającej się w garażu, a potem pytasz po co folia paroizolacyjna przed wełną, bez komentarza

----------


## Ratpaw

> Piszesz o wilgoci pojawiającej się w garażu, a potem pytasz po co folia paroizolacyjna przed wełną, bez komentarza


Przecież kamilb1987b nie będzie garażu ogrzewał, a sama brama jest nieszczelna z natury. W tym garażu będzie lekko na plusie, może +5 stopni. Pytanie, czy to są wystarczające warunki do skraplania się wilgoci w wełnie?

----------


## Marek.M

> Przecież kamilb1987b nie będzie garażu ogrzewał, a sama brama jest nieszczelna z natury. W tym garażu będzie lekko na plusie, może +5 stopni. Pytanie, czy to są wystarczające warunki do skraplania się wilgoci w wełnie?


No teraz już lepiej :wink:  Tak czy siak, jeżeli ma folię, to lepiej zabezpieczyć, zwłaszcza wełnę. Wełna nie lubi wilgoci, wtedy traci swe właściwości izolacyjne. Dlatego uważam, że mimo wszystko nawet w garażu warto, tym bardziej na suficie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> No teraz już lepiej Tak czy siak, jeżeli ma folię, to lepiej zabezpieczyć, zwłaszcza wełnę. Wełna nie lubi wilgoci, wtedy traci swe właściwości izolacyjne. Dlatego uważam, że mimo wszystko nawet w garażu warto, tym bardziej na suficie.


ogólnie to nie planowałem dawać izolacji w garażu szczególnie w suficie. Po prostu za dużo sobie jej zamówiłem więc temu dałem. Długo się nad tym zastanawiałem czy dawać paroizolację w garażu czy nie tym bardziej że mam jeszcze całą rolkę i kawałek co mi został z innej. Ale tu nie wiem jakby to zrobić aby było szczelnie więc temat odpuściłem. Dziury byłyby w suficie na lampy czy montaż prowadnic do sufitu od bramy. Dodatkowo aby miało to sens to by musiała izolacja stropu łączyć się z izolacją ścian, a tego nie ogarnę. Są kable w ścianach do gniazdek, skrzynka w ścianie i nie da rady tego dobrze uszczelnić. W samym domu miałem tyle łatwiej że kable są w środku folii i nie musze się przejmować otworami w płytach gk bo nie będą uszkadzać folii, a w garażu już by tak było. A jak nie byłoby to zbyt szczelne to nie ma sensu to dawać, tym bardziej że garażu nie będę ogrzewać, a folia musi być w pomieszczeniach jeżeli jest ogrzewane i przez to jest duża różnica temperatur między tym co w środku a na zewnątrz. w garażu oczywiście spadnie mi poniżej zera jeżeli na zewnątrz będzie gruby mróz. Powiem tak, poprzedniej zimy jak płytowałem dom na górze i był luty to mimo że mam 20cm styro na ścianach, między słupkami 20cm wełny i nawet 5cm wełny między łatkami i na tym płyty gk to w środku miałem zimno, że było na minusie, ale to był czas gdy były te największe mrozy (mimo że to było chyba ok.-17) i woda w butelce była zamarznięta. A na garażu mam 10cm styro i 10cm wełny w ścianach więc jest więcej n iż pewne że będzie na minusie, więc to co planuje, to być może ogrzewanie w te mrozy aby w środku nie było na minusie, ale to się jeszcze zobaczy, bo z drugiej strony też nie miałem wtedy zamontowanych drzwi zewnętrznych czy miedzy domem a garażem oraz schodów strychowych, więc mróz miał gdzie wchodzić. Nie wiem jak to będzie wyglądało gdy to będzie pozamykane, wiec dopiero teraz dam znać po zimie czy dalej były problemy z spadkiem temperatur poniżej zera.
Z tego co dziś gadałem z fachowcami od wykończeniówek, to szpachlować można w środku jeżeli jest na plusie, byle nie było na minusie, więc myślę że jak w środku będę miał te 5st to mogę działać. Idę na budowę i sprawdzę jak się robi.

----------


## Ratpaw

I jak się robi?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> I jak się robi?


po pół godzinie już pytasz jak się robi? Daj człowiekowi zacząć tym bardziej że miałem też inne sprawy do ogarnięcia. między innymi musiałem zadzwonić do tauronu bo przyszło pismo że nie zdążą dotrzymać terminu z przyłączem prądu i chcą aby podpisać aneks w którym pisze że do końca czerwca 23roku to zrobią. Najdziwniejsze jest to że parę tygodni temu skrzynkę mi zamontowali i z elektrykiem pociągnęliśmy kabel z skrzynki do domu. Pani mi powiedziała w takim razie że pewnie nie wiedzieli tego i czasem z automatu tak wysyłają. A ty człowieku spróbuje się nie wywiązać w umówionym terminie to zobaczysz co z tobą zrobią, ale oni jak nie maja czasu to każą aneksy podpisywać. 
Dokupiłem dziś 3 termometry pokojowe by dołożyć pomiar w dodatkowych pomieszczeniach, między innymi w garażu. Jak schodziłem z budowy po 22 to miałem tam 2st na plusie. Więc jak mocniej przymrozi to i w garażu będzie minusowo.
W domu mam ponad 7st i szpachluje się dobrze, mam wrażenie że nawet lepiej jak w środku było ponad 15st, masa tak szybko nie schnie na szpachelce. Szpachluje w pomieszczeniu gdzie będzie mini biuro żony  dziś obrobiłem okno i przejście do pokoju te po prawej, oraz prawy róg sufit-ściana na suficie i nad oknem i drzwiami. Źle się mi robi z tymi narożnikami. Obróbka okien jest beznadziejna. Czas mi się tak dłuży że głowa boli. Dodatkowo nasze sieroty dostały lanie i cudem awansowali, choć to by było na tyle, lub aż tyle.

----------


## Ratpaw

Co masz pod posadzką garażu? Jakiś styropian?

----------


## Marek.M

To nie podpisuj aneksu i nie idź im na rękę

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Co masz pod posadzką garażu? Jakiś styropian?


Nie, tam mam gruz z dachówki starej i kliniec bo dachówki było mniej niż myślałem, potem dwa razy folia budowlana i ok.15cm betonu zbrojnego prętem fi.12 o oczku 20x20cm. Nie jest on za równy, bo jak go wylewałem to ściągałem poziomicą 2,5m tak mniej więcej, bo i tak planowałem na to dawać jakąś warstwę posadzki do wyrównania, ale źle też nie jest.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> To nie podpisuj aneksu i nie idź im na rękę


Wiem o tym i pani przez telefon też mi to mówiła.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wczoraj już mi się nie chciało pisać, a w mini biurze chcę dokończyć narożnik, nakładam masę a potem mnie oświeciło że zapomniałem dać papier do wzmocnienia więc trzeba było to zatopić  jeszcze  fotka schodów strychowych bo nie robiłem wcześniej  ale głównie zatapiałem papier w narożnikach w łazience małżeńskiej ściana sufit oraz narożniki przy oknie , dzisiaj pewnie przejdę do pralni. Dalej potwierdzam że dobrze się robi masą przy 6st na plusie. Było zimniej niż dzień wcześniej, ale masa dłużej jest jakby mokra i łatwiejsza do nakładania, nie wysycha za szybko co jest dobrze przy zatapianiu papieru lub flizeliny.

----------


## gawel

> Wczoraj już mi się nie chciało pisać, a w mini biurze chcę dokończyć narożnik, nakładam masę a potem mnie oświeciło że zapomniałem dać papier do wzmocnienia więc trzeba było to zatopić  jeszcze  fotka schodów strychowych bo nie robiłem wcześniej  ale głównie zatapiałem papier w narożnikach w łazience małżeńskiej ściana sufit oraz narożniki przy oknie , dzisiaj pewnie przejdę do pralni. Dalej potwierdzam że dobrze się robi masą przy 6st na plusie. Było zimniej niż dzień wcześniej, ale masa dłużej jest jakby mokra i łatwiejsza do nakładania, nie wysycha za szybko co jest dobrze przy zatapianiu papieru lub flizeliny.


Jest postęp. Czy będziesz szpachlował całe płyty ?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Jest postęp. Czy będziesz szpachlował całe płyty ?


Nie, tylko łączenia i tam gdzie zatapiałem narożniki po 5-10cm szczerzej, cienką warstwę gładzi aby był lepszy podkład pod farbę, bo masa szpachlowa robi inną powierzchnię do malowania niż gładź. Malując farbą lateksową dobrze kryje na płycie gk i na gładzi, nie widzę łączeń.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Z bieżących prac to przez weekend rozwiozłem ziemię co mi została z wykopków do kanalizacji. Dwie kupki ziemi zostały, jedną wzięli jak przyjechali po koparkę, ale druga została i ciągle czekała. A że nie mogę się doprosić by wziąć i drugą kupkę ziemi to postanowiłem ją wywieźć gdzieś do tyłu działki. Najgorsze jest to że to była ziemia z gruzem zmieszana, więc trwało to trochę, gdyż ładując łopatę ziemi wybierałem kamienie i gruz. Dodatkowy problem był taki że do miejsca docelowego było 50m. Szkoda mi było na to czasu ale nie było wyjścia, a mogę to robić jedynie przez weekend i to w nie deszczową pogodę. W środku sobie spokojnie szpachluję ale też postanowiłem w końcu obudować rury wentylacyjne i kable od skrzynki na górze  muszę wam przyznać że nie miałem pojęcia jak się za to zabrać. Szczególnie jeżeli chodzi o skrzynkę bo jest jakaś fikuśna niż prosta jak te na dole. A jak sobie jeszcze pomyślę że kosztowała 400zł a ta prosta 200 to tym bardziej mnie to boli. Jak dla mnie to skrzynka jest beznadziejna i kosztowało mnie dużo nerwów by ją obudować. Bo niby jak mam to zrobić? Nie mogę na równo bo w razie czego musi być możliwość jej otworzenia. Leciało tyle epitetów na elektryka że mi takie dziadostwo założył a ja się teraz muszę męczyć że głowa boli. Miałem ochotę to wywalić. Sama myśl że muszę iść na górę i to robić to już powodowała we mnie złość. Zacząłem od przewodów wentylacyjnych, potem kable nad skrzynką i przewód zasilający pod skrzynką. Ten niestety wypuściłem trochę za daleko od ściany i to był błąd, bo ściankę trzeba było zrobić po skosie. W trakcie jak robiłem to co wiedziałem jak zrobić to wymyślałem jak ogarnąć to co nie wiem jak zrobić. Niestety ale zabrało mi to sporo czasu, niby tak mało tego a czas przy takich drobnostkach leci jak woda z kranu. Koniec końców udało się to zrobić więc mogłem spokojnie przygotować konstrukcję pod ściankę aby oddzielić to pomieszczenie . Tam miała być garderoba i zrobiony był wyciąg. Ale przez te obudowy z typowej garderoby tam nic nie będzie. Skończy to jako składzik, albo raczej pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Przy projektowaniu nie wziąłem tego pod uwagę że będzie to aż tak bardzo zabudowane i przez to nic tam sensownego nie dam. Ale zobaczy się jak to będzie w praktyce.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na jakimś dysku chyba w sieci na telefonie w zdjęciach, są wszystkie zdjęcia , nawet te które kiedyś mi się straciły. Chyba tam się wszystko zapisuje, więc przesłałem fotki których nie mogłem wam pokazać jak przedstawiałem zdjęcia z fundamentów. Chodzi mi o etap gdy robiłem pierwszy strop na fundamencie. Tylko to opisałem a teraz wrzucam te zaległe zdjęcia.
Tak więc fotka przypominająca o jaki etap chodzi  więc na to podwalina i deska czołowa  potem do belek przykręciłem deskę i wszystko układam  a tak jak mam wszystkie przykręcone belki

----------


## kamilb1987b

Kantówki mają 24,5cm szerokości, na to przykręcałem jeszcze kantówkę o szer.7cm i razem to daje 31,5cm, potem docinałem, kładłem i przykręcałem płyty osb miedzy tym belkami. A że dużo worków z proszkiem miałem to przed przykręceniem osb sypałem jeszcze ten proszek na włókninę by n ie było pustki między osb a włókniną  dokładniej mówiąc brat to robił bo ja między czasie kotwiczyłem konstrukcję do fundamentu. Potem brałem się za układanie wełny i kręcenie osb żeby było po czym chodzić

----------


## kamilb1987b

potem jak już całość była ocieplona i przykręcona osb to przykryłem całość folią budowalna i zabezpieczyłem workami z proszkiem by mi wiatr tej foli nie ściągnął  szczerze mówiąc nie pamiętam to miałem na miejscu garażu że musiało to być przykryte. Pewnie jakąś wełnę, ale mało to jest teraz istotne. 
Tak to opisałem i wygląda jakbym to w jeden dzień zrobił ale to pierwsze zdjęcie było robione 6 grudnia 20roku a przykryte folią 23 grudnia. Niby miałem spokój na święta, ale nic bardziej mylnego. W święta pewnie ciąłem kątówki na słupki ścienne bo już 2 stycznia 21roku z braćmi i szwagrem działaliśmy z ścianami parteru. To była sobota, bo takie prace to ja na weekendy zostawiałem, a pierwszego to był piątek więc wcześniej od czwartku wolne i można było szykować się na weekend. Nie chciałbym jeszcze raz zaczynać swoja budowę, ale miło to wspominam jak przeglądam zdjęcia. Fajnie się to robiło jak powstawała konstrukcja domu. Taką pracę to bym mógł na co dzień robić, poza tą którą robię obecnie bo też ją lubię. Szkoda że nie da się mieć dodatkowej pracy przy domkach szkieletowych. Ale może coś takiego będę szukać gdy będę miał więcej czasu.

----------

